# Smoking and Obamacare #14



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> A recent study revealed that an additional face could be placed since now available modern technology would not jeopardize the integrity of the existing faces nor the remaining raw mountain site.


Cool! So it could happen--he belongs up there. Wonder if there'd be room for Hillary as well?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really? they changed Roosevelt's face to Obama's?
> If you are going to be a smart alek, at least be smart with your facts.


We were talking about TR being on Mount Rushmore. I am not a smart alek (slang) see how your words reflect your personality.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Cool! So it could happen--he belongs up there. Wonder if there'd be room for Hillary as well?


Wouldn't that be great?!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Cool! So it could happen--he belongs up there. Wonder if there'd be room for Hillary as well?


Hillary is not a president so not qualified.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> We were talking about TR being on Mount Rushmore. I am not a smart alek (slang) see how your words reflect your personality.


Go back and read the post again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hillary just may be the next President. She would add some class to those 4 heads!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wouldn't that be great?!!


It would indeed, Patty.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I still think there is more to this Cloward Piven strategy. This has not been talked about or investigated enough. From a member of the military.


The Cloward-Piven strategy, formulated in the 1960s by Richard Cloward and Francis Fox Piven, to be briefly put, is to overwhelm the American welfare system so that the Capitalist system would collapse and could be replaced by a socialist one. That was their plan, vastly simplified.

Could Barry O be a direct part, or product, of this strategy? There are markers that say possibly.

First off, Richard Cloward taught at Columbia University during the time that Barry was a student there. And, since Barry won't let his transcripts be released, we don't know for sure that he wasn't in direct contact with Cloward. What we do know is the Barry did receive training from the Industrial Areas foundation which was founded by Saul Alinsky, a close ally of Coward and Piven, and that he taught classes on the Alinsky method.

Everybody knows of Barry's close work with ACORN and SEIU. Both of those organizations were founded by Wade Rathke. Who is Wade Rathke? Wade Rathke was the protege of George Wiley. I know, who is Goerge Wiley, right? Goerge Wiley was an activist in Syracuse, New York in the early 1960s. He founded the Syracuse chapter of CORE (The Congress for Racial Equality) and quickly rose through the ranks to become the number-two nationally in the organization. CORE, however, was too "mild" for Wiley so he started a new group, The Poverty Rights Action Center (PRAC) which was more militant, matching his own personality, than CORE. It was at this time he came to the attention of Cloward and Piven who recruited him to lead their efforts nationally.

Everybody also knows of Barry's close association with Frank Marshall Davis, a card-carrying member of the communist party of America, and that Davis was one of Barry's greatest influences. Some even suggest that he was Barry's real father.

What do we know for sure? We know that Barry was influenced by communists in his early years (some say that his mother and grandparents were members of the Communist Party). We know that he was at Columbia University at the same time that Richard Cloward was a professor there and that we can't see Barry's records. We know that Barry worked closely with two organizations founded by Wade Rathke the protege of Cloward and Piven's top radical, George Wiley. And we know that he embraces the Alinsky method. Put all this together with the fact that everything he does seems to be to the detriment of America; and add to that the fact that most feel he was hand-picked to lead and you get a strong possibility that he may have been chosen by Cloward and Piven to fully implement their strategy.

Food for thought...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> In all seriousness I think such a snap would make an interesting item for a time capsule. Nothing could make clearer to future generations how polarized we've become than a twenty-first century photo of Mount Rushmore with one of the heads scratched out.


I hadn't thought of that...ummm. thanks


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Cool! So it could happen--he belongs up there. Wonder if there'd be room for Hillary as well?


susanmos2000
Why not use an other mountain site and put President Obama there with Mrs. Clinton. It would be the most unique historical sculpture.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Hillary is not a president so not qualified.


Meerkat
Bite your time, if she runs, she will be.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

From the New York Times, which endorsed O TWICE. Do you think they are getting tired of covering for him?

Leak Investigations Are an Assault on the Press, and on Democracy, Too
http://www.nytimes.com/
The Times is one of the many news and press rights organizations that signed a strongly worded letter sent to the Justice Department leadership on Tuesday.
Government should be transparent. Transparency promotes accountability and provides information for citizens about what their government is doing.
Instead, its turning out to be the administration of unprecedented secrecy and of unprecedented attacks on a free press. I wrote about the chilling effect of the Obama administrations leak investigations  including the ramped-up criminal prosecution of those who provide information to the press  in a Sunday column in March.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Have not been on for a few days But can I go please? Sounds fun a bus trip.


Absolutely, on the list, on the coach! Glad you'll be aboard.

*Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:

1) Soloweygirl
2) Momeee
3) RUKnitting
4) Off2knit
5) Country Bumpkins
6) Thumper5316
7) Lukelucy
8) Joeysomma
9) WestCoastKitty - guide
10) Meerkat
11) KnitPresentGifts


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Oh, on your side for sure. But I do like to shop...and can never resist a yarn store. Once I bought so much that I had to sit on it the whole ride home in order to get it in the car. But, I'm not riding any donkey!


But you can have them haul your stuff rather than sitting on it! Riding a donkey is not much fun anyway; highly over-rated and stubborn creatures.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Someone must be paying to be able to slander people the way some of you so called Democrats keep doing. When I registered on KP, I read the rules which said be kind and respectable to each other. Why the Administration is allowing this site to continue is beyond belief.
> 
> Not one of you Democrats welcomed me so when the Republican women commented about my name of Meerkat all you could say was derogatory remarks. Cannot believe you women or men on this site.
> 
> I will not tell my political party as it is none of your business. I will not tolerate hateful remarks made to me without hitting the report issue button at the end of each quote. Meerkat


You are singing my song Meerkat. They've done the same to me without end. BTW: I like Meerkats too! A couple of years ago while vacationing, we visited a natural habitat of sorts. They had Meerkats - I'd not seen them in person before.

I was fascinated with the sentry who kept watch over the others; truly adorable they are!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> If the current prez gets his likeness up there, I may skip that part of our trip, or just not include him in the photo....what do you think?


I don't think the current guy will ever be 'up there.'


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Be sure you get one that has WIFI. We can't leave our friends without a source for up to the minute scandal info.


At the rate this is going, we can play Scandal Bingo along the route. Will be enough to play a cover-all up.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> At the rate this is going, we can play Scandal Bingo along the route. Will be enough to play a cover-all up.


Very good!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> From what little I know about Mount Rushmore there is not enough space for another face of anyone. So why argue.


Meerkat, You'll soon learn that the Libs on this thread will tear anyone to threads that does not agree with them and their ideas.

You will be insulted, called vicious names, be libeled and treated in evil ways you would not believe possible.

Please be forewarned from one who knows.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are singing my song Meerkat. They've done the same to me without end. BTW: I like Meerkats too! A couple of years ago while vacationing, we visited a natural habitat of sorts. They had Meerkats - I'd not seen them in person before.
> 
> I was fascinated with the sentry who kept watch over the others; truly adorable they are!


Thank you I love the Meerkats as cried when Flower died what a lady. . . I have only seen them in a zoo told staff puts grubs & other bugs into the area then people get to watch the Meerkats dig them up. Loved the babysitters as some were males. . .talk about sharing responsibility.

At least you are being nice. . . . .
Will gladly make the trip on the bus. . Count me. What do I bring?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> At the rate this is going, we can play Scandal Bingo along the route. Will be enough to play a cover-all up.


How cute is this. . Cover up scandal Bingo. Too funny. Going to get coffee.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Meerkat, You'll soon learn that the Libs on this thread will tear anyone to threads that does not agree with them and their ideas.
> 
> You will be insulted, called vicious names, be libeled and treated in evil ways you would not believe possible.
> 
> Please be forewarned from one who knows.


They already have made attacks as did not know me think I am someone else. Will do some checking on others on this site. Need coffee.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Thank you I love the Meerkats as cried when Flower died what a lady. . . I have only seen them in a zoo told staff puts grubs & other bugs into the area then people get to watch the Meerkats dig them up. Loved the babysitters as some were males. . .talk about sharing responsibility.
> 
> At least you are being nice. . . . .
> Will gladly make the trip on the bus. . Count me. What do I bring?


Your wit, $, camera and your belly (for lots of laughs). Other than that, anything you wish. Oh, be sure to leave negativity behind; not allowed on or anywhere near the luxury coach or participants.  Welcome!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> They already have made attacks as did not know me think I am someone else. Will do some checking on others on this site. Need coffee.


Same for me, I have so many other personalities and names that I don't know about myself (!), I had to write them down to remember them and look up. Just ignore whatever post is ugly to or about you. Lots of paranoia from those Left of Center.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll make the name tags. Or on second thought we should each do our own. We could have a 20 questions and try to figure out who is who.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Seriously, how fun, if we all met somewhere and enjoyed the beauty of the USA and Canada together. We can all wear a name badge, with "Hello, my name is with our KP user name" until everyone recognizes each other.
> 
> We need to figure out a way to get it done.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You must consider the source. These are the same loons that support Obama because he is black.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering .... never heard of Ravelry huh?>>>



Meerkat said:


> I do not know Ravelry is it another political site on KP? It is OK if you reported me maybe Administration will read the language on here & close it.
> 
> You really must read the rules of Knitting Paradise before making remarks. Where is your kindness for your fellow man?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering .... never heard of Ravelry huh?>>>


Yeah, imagine that. meerkat never heard of Ravelry, but she's a knitter and crocheter and just happened upon KP!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<tempting ...resisted.>>>



off2knit said:


> Ladies, don't worry Obama will not be on Mt. Rushmore. One his ears are too big and they could not be supported. And according to Joe Biden, he has a big stick. I don't think that would fit either, where would they put it?


 :roll: :twisted:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<tempting ...resisted.>>>
> 
> :roll: :twisted:


I know! I know! Ask me!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<So innocent. Does anyone believe her?>>>



Meerkat said:


> Where is the porn?????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

whoopee! I'll get plenty of signatures on petitions.



Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> A recent study revealed that an additional face could be placed since now available modern technology would not jeopardize the integrity of the existing faces nor the remaining raw mountain site.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

First black President. First Female President up there with Lincoln and FDR.



BrattyPatty said:


> Wouldn't that be great?!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<She could be if she decides to run. Quit playing dumb. You're dumb enough already.>>>



Meerkat said:


> Hillary is not a president so not qualified.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Methinks it protests too much.



alcameron said:


> Yeah, imagine that. meerkat never heard of Ravelry, but she's a knitter and crocheter and just happened upon KP!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow YAC, you really are desperate to find any fault with anyone. So what if she had not heard of Ravelry? I have met several people that haven't. When they find it, not all like it. 

So why don't you fill the void in your life in more positive ways, rather than attempting to fill it by putting people down and judging them?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Not only do I have to worry about the IRS, now I have to worry about my Verizon phone line, thanks to Obama. With all the the scandals this Administration is the cause of, how do we keep coming up with names for the list?

Verizongate? Benghazigate, APgate, IRSgate, BINGO


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

update

Not only involves Verizon, but all calls and internet activities.

Obama in 2007 during a campaign speech, as part of his Bush bashing mode, condemned this practice. But low and behold, now he condones it. Guess what, he knew about this scandal and did not learn about it in the papers when we found out.

If I had a pair of flip flops for every time he flip flopped after bashing Bush, I would need a new addition for their storage


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I'll make the name tags. Or on second thought we should each do our own. We could have a 20 questions and try to figure out who is who.


Would be an interesting study, no? Trying to determine who is who by physical appearance.

This trip will be fun. Somehow, I think everyone will be easily identified within minutes. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Off2knit; Cute avatar!

I now watch the news in disgust. I cannot believe how our country has fallen.

There are so many failings one cannot even keep track without writing them down!

The Congress is doing everything it can to determine why, and under whose authority, each of these major scandals have taken place.

Yet, no ones knows or takes responsibility with the exception of two who testified about Benghazi and six witnesses who testified recently about the harassment they experienced from the IRS.

Now, with the NSA watching every citizens' data transactions, the enforcements agencies missed tracking the Boston bombers, but are certain to track us here on a knitting site.

This admin is out-of-control and America is in a serious downward spiral.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Off2knit; Cute avatar!
> 
> I now watch the news in disgust. I cannot believe how our country has fallen.
> 
> ...


This is a case of "Trickle Down Arrogance" If Obama doesn't respect the Constitution, privacy, The First Amendment, or the deaths of 4 Americans, why should anyone else in his Administration?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Agreed. He wants to pass the blame to anyone and not do anything! 

I wonder why he even wanted his position if he didn't want to lead nor govern.

I do not hear him speak to the problems nor solutions; only empty words and no actions.

America looks clueless. Can you imagine what someone of intelligence thinks if they watch our civic news and events going on in DC? We look like the chicken with his head missing not focused or capable of doing anything but run in circles.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed. He wants to pass the blame to anyone and not do anything!
> 
> I wonder why he even wanted his position if he didn't want to lead nor govern.
> 
> ...


What do you expect? He does not know how to lead or govern. He never had a job that required him to manage people or money. Heck, I probably have more leadership and managerial experience than he does. 20 years ago I ran the GS cookie sales for my town. I was in charge of organizing sales, ordering, distribution and collect over $90,000. Can't image what translates to in today's dollars.

He is a walking teleprompter, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

off2knit said:


> What do you expect? He does not know how to lead or govern. He never had a job that required him to manage people or money. Heck, I probably have more leadership and managerial experience than he does. 20 years ago I ran the GS cookie sales for my town. I was in charge of organizing sales, ordering, distribution and collect over $90,000. Can't image what translates to in today's dollars.
> 
> He is a walking teleprompter, nothing more, nothing less


His policies are not working. It is written everywhere that Obamacare is disliked by the majority of Americans. Plus, there are bad things happening. I wonder if they will be traced back to Barak.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

normally I would say never
But he does have the media miffed at him over the AP story and now with the Verizon and other website infringements, who knows


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Not only do I have to worry about the IRS, now I have to worry about my Verizon phone line, thanks to Obama.


What are you so concerned about? Do tell!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The point is......

lies indicate someone trying to be someone they are not. Gotcha!

And before you turn the point into a President Obama diatribe, let me ask you if you are claiming Top Security. He may be causing you nightmares, but it's because of who you are.

Have a nice day scrambling for invented scandals. It doesn't stick.



off2knit said:


> Wow YAC, you really are desperate to find any fault with anyone. So what if she had not heard of Ravelry? I have met several people that haven't. When they find it, not all like it.
> 
> So why don't you fill the void in your life in more positive ways, rather than attempting to fill it by putting people down and judging them?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> What are you so concerned about? Do tell!


Obama stated when he was first running for president that "transparency" would be foremost in his administration. He has done just the opposite of that. He has made this undercover stuff blossom to its fullest.

Personally, I think we are forced into it because of terrorism. It is a necessity. But, it brings about a further degradation of our democracy. I guess you could blame it on Barak AND terrorism.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama stated when he was first running for president that "transparency" would be foremost in his administration. He has done just the opposite of that. He has made this undercover stuff blossom to its fullest.
> 
> Personally, I think we are forced into it because of terrorism. It is a necessity. But, it brings about a further degradation of our democracy. I guess you could blame it on Barak AND terrorism.


Woops. I didn't mean to reply to you. My mistake. Won't happen again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And none of it sticks.

Not to spoil your fun (NOT) but they are not looking at names....only phone numbers and patterns.....which is especially necessary now that terror seems to be moving from Osama Bin Laden (DEAD) (Thanks President Obama) and al Queda (losing organization) to loan wolves with a bone to pick from America (the Boston Marathon murderers.)



off2knit said:


> Not only do I have to worry about the IRS, now I have to worry about my Verizon phone line, thanks to Obama. With all the the scandals this Administration is the cause of, how do we keep coming up with names for the list?
> 
> Verizongate? Benghazigate, APgate, IRSgate, BINGO


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> update
> 
> Not only involves Verizon, but all calls and internet activities.


Don't even waste your time on this one. Even Graham has said he's OK with the practice--regrettably this stuff has been going on since 9/11 and will continue long into the future.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama stated when he was first running for president that "transparency" would be foremost in his administration. He has done just the opposite of that. He has made this undercover stuff blossom to its fullest.
> 
> Personally, I think we are forced into it because of terrorism. It is a necessity. But, it brings about a further degradation of our democracy.


For once we agree. I think you're 100% correct.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know you never change your mind. That's why it's good that you are not in charge of protecting our country from terror. Have a nice day in La-La Land. Feel free to stay. We won't miss you a bit.



off2knit said:


> update
> 
> Not only involves Verizon, but all calls and internet activities.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dream on. I know you will all keep trying.



off2knit said:


> normally I would say never
> But he does have the media miffed at him over the AP story and now with the Verizon and other website infringements, who knows


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> What do you expect? He does not know how to lead or govern. He never had a job that required him to manage people or money. Heck, I probably have more leadership and managerial experience than he does. 20 years ago I ran the GS cookie sales for my town. I was in charge of organizing sales, ordering, distribution and collect over $90,000. Can't image what translates to in today's dollars.


Offknit For President, 2016...hmm, why not? You probably would be as competent as any of the GOP Big Boys now jockeying for the nomination.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama stated when he was first running for president that "transparency" would be foremost in his administration. He has done just the opposite of that. He has made this undercover stuff blossom to its fullest.
> 
> Personally, I think we are forced into it because of terrorism. It is a necessity. But, it brings about a further degradation of our democracy. I guess you could blame it on Barak AND terrorism.


Good point. Yet, he claims that terrorism has been defeated and won't even allow himself or those in his admin to speak the word, so where does that leave America - vulnerable!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good point. Yet, he claims that terrorism has been defeated and won't even allow himself or those in his admin to speak the word, so where does that leave America - vulnerable!


Obama was not responsible for getting Bin Laden. He should be given no credit. They were after him since 9-11. He is just lucky that it happened on his watch.

Terrorism is just starting. We are going to have to live with it. The Marathon bombing has shown us that terrorism has taken a turn for the worst.

Also, job growth is not good - that news is all over the place.

He is doing nothing to help our country. I am counting the days to when he is gone. I just hope another bum doesn't take his place. We need to have a good president to put us on track.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> For once we agree. I think you're 100% correct.


You only agree because you cut off the final words in Lukelucy's quote. Well done being deceitful. Think no one would notice?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You only agree because you cut off the final words in Lukelucy's quote. Well done being deceitful. Think no one would notice?


Frankly I don't care. I agree with part of her statement, and I said so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The POINT Lukelucy made was Barack is to be blamed/held accountable for terrorism *and* the downgrading of American society.

You said LukeLucy was 100% correct. That's great and we can all hold you to your word.

100% agreement is not partial nor only "part of her statement."

Yet, even now, you cannot speak the truth - deceitful again as 'you did not say so" to her quote, you 'said so' to only the part of her quote you parsed and took out of context. Deceitful and a typical Lib tactic.

Makes me think you work for the IRS as you are not good with numbers, percentages and the truth.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The POINT Lukelucy made was Barack is to be blamed/held accountable for terrorism and the downgrading of American society.
> 
> You said you agreed 100%, not to only "part of her statement." That's great and we can all hold you to your word.
> 
> ...


Maybe I do.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yet, even now, you cannot speak the truth - deceitful again as 'you did not say so" to her quote, you 'said so' to only the part of her quote you parsed and took out of context.


brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yep, stupid and childish as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, stupid and childish as well.


brum, brum, brum, brum................................


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> At the rate this is going, we can play Scandal Bingo along the route. Will be enough to play a cover-all up.


knitpresengifts
There will be no winner since you don't even know what a scandal is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Meerkat, You'll soon learn that the Libs on this thread will tear anyone to threads that does not agree with them and their ideas.
> 
> You will be insulted, called vicious names, be libeled and treated in evil ways you would not believe possible.
> 
> Please be forewarned from one who knows.


knitpresengifts
Dont' worry about Meerkat she it not new here and she knows how to play as you wish very well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The POINT Lukelucy made was Barack is to be blamed/held accountable for terrorism *and* the downgrading of American society.
> 
> You said LukeLucy was 100% correct. That's great and we can all hold you to your word.
> 
> ...


KPG,

You are right on target again. Barak the bum is to blame. Terrorists, too.

The news just said that unemployment rate has gone up.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed. He wants to pass the blame to anyone and not do anything!
> 
> I wonder why he even wanted his position if he didn't want to lead nor govern.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
America is fine and would be finer if haters like you would disappear. Oh we know what others think if they read the nonsense you write.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> What are you so concerned about? Do tell!


susanmos2000
I too have no fear. Nothing to hide. Lead a very clean lawful life.
and if the government wants to keep an eye on troublemakers, I go with that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> America is fine and would be finer if haters like you would disappear. Oh we know what others think if they read the nonsense you write.


Knitpresentgifts,

You are so very wise. Thank you so much for your contributions to this site.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> What do you expect? He does not know how to lead or govern. He never had a job that required him to manage people or money. Heck, I probably have more leadership and managerial experience than he does. 20 years ago I ran the GS cookie sales for my town. I was in charge of organizing sales, ordering, distribution and collect over $90,000. Can't image what translates to in today's dollars.
> 
> He is a walking teleprompter, nothing more, nothing less


off2knit
Teleprompter, a device Reagan put in use and everyone uses it now. Palin no longer writes on her hands because of this available aid it just took her some time to learn how to use it. Slow learner.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You are right on target again. Barak the bum is to blame. Terrorists, too.
> 
> The news just said that unemployment rate has gone up.


I'm beginning to think some folks on this thread have no education never mind a good education, since they cannot state nor understand the truth, cannot express their beliefs and opinions or comprehend whatever they do read. They refer to topics and quote things while not understanding what they do and say.

Rate: Not surprising. I'm very concerned that the NSA is watching everyone, yet, when tipped off on the two men responsible for the Boston bombings, NSA could not ascertain leads beforehand nor slice and dice the data they tracked to stop the attack before it happened.

Sigh.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> You are so very wise. Thank you so much for your contributions to this site.


Thanks LL; wisdom is in short supply with those on our left. Perhaps we should have a discussion about wisdom on this thread, but may be to no avail.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm beginning to think some folks on this thread have no education never mind a good education, since they cannot state nor understand the truth, cannot express their beliefs and opinions or comprehend whatever they do read. They refer to topics and quote things while not understanding what they do and say.
> 
> Rate: Not surprising. I'm very concerned that the NSA is watching everyone, yet, when tipped off on the two men responsible for the Boston bombings, NSA could not ascertain leads beforehand nor slice and dice the data they tracked to stop the attack before it happened.
> 
> Sigh.


knitpresentgifts
I must agree with you about folks here not being able to understand issues nor can comprehend what is written. Try to
teach them before they make such fools of themselves. Your group is exquisite at misstating and often intentionally.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm beginning to think some folks on this thread have no education never mind a good education, since they cannot state nor understand the truth, cannot express their beliefs and opinions or comprehend whatever they do read.


Absolutely. I find all the highly convoluted syntax, use of the double negative, and other basic grammatical errors simply appalling.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

From the Atlantic Wire today:

"The big monthly jobs report from the Bureau of Labor Statistics announced 175,000 new jobs created in May, slightly above the predicted Wall Street "consensus," slightly better than April's, and almost exactly in line with the average job growth of the last year. 


"The unemployment rate did tick back up slightly to 7.6 percent nationwide, which is both good and bad depending on your interpretation. For one thing, that's basically a rounding error, bumping it up from 7.5 percent. But it also went back up, because the participation rate went up. That generally means that some unemployed workers have started looking again, because (in theory) they're more optimistic about the job market. So good. Not great."

So the news is not as dire as some would like to think.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I'll make the name tags. Or on second thought we should each do our own. We could have a 20 questions and try to figure out who is who.


I will know because I am the Sherlock Bumpkin.  :roll: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> From the Atlantic Wire today:
> 
> "The big monthly jobs report from the Bureau of Labor Statistics announced 175,000 new jobs created in May, slightly above the predicted Wall Street "consensus," slightly better than April's, and almost exactly in line with the average job growth of the last year.
> 
> ...


The news is dismal and has been for years. Points and tenths of percent increase/decrease is not news of any kind. All it means is a tenth of a person did/did not despair for lack/gain of employment.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The news is dismal and has been for years. Points and tenths of percent increase/decrease is not news of any kind.


In my business it is. I think this article shows some optimism.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will know because I am the Sherlock Bumpkin.  :roll: :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> In my business it is. I think this article shows some optimism.


What business would that be? I may like to get into it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> From the Atlantic Wire today:
> 
> "The big monthly jobs report from the Bureau of Labor Statistics announced 175,000 new jobs created in May, slightly above the predicted Wall Street "consensus," slightly better than April's, and almost exactly in line with the average job growth of the last year.
> 
> ...


The news said that it was not a good thing. Unemployment rates are NOT getting better.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

From Wall Street:
"The National Security Agency and the FBI don't bear all the responsibility for the revelation that Verizon is turning phone records over to the government. That responsibility lies with the members of Congress who voted for the PATRIOT Act, as well as extensions of it and the provisions related to collecting those records. Over 100 people currently serving in the House and Senate voted for the original Act in 2001. Last year, over 300 voted to extend a key provision. "

I also ready today that Sheriff Arpaio's immigration efforts are being suspended until a court decision due next week. That was an interesting read.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The news said that it was not a good thing. Unemployment rates are NOT getting better.


It helps to look at the whole picture.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm beginning to think some folks on this thread have no education never mind a good education, since they cannot state nor understand the truth, cannot express their beliefs and opinions or comprehend whatever they do read. They refer to topics and quote things while not understanding what they do and say.
> 
> Rate: Not surprising. I'm very concerned that the NSA is watching everyone, yet, when tipped off on the two men responsible for the Boston bombings, NSA could not ascertain leads beforehand nor slice and dice the data they tracked to stop the attack before it happened.
> 
> Sigh.


KPG,

Right. Here they get the information ahead of time that whatever his name is, is a possible terrorist and they don't do anything with it. They sure did not do their job.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Add name to tour de joy.

As I will be in the limo with wine, and all the luxury. I want to spend it on while I have it. Seem we may not have any next year,as Obama care will start. Have decided to spend while I can. Happy Happy Joy Joy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Add name to tour de joy.
> 
> As I will be in the limo with wine, and all the luxury. I want to spend it on while I have it. Seem we may not have any next year,as Obama care will start. Have decided to spend while I can. Happy Happy Joy Joy.


Once Obamacare starts, there will be trouble.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, really got the mind numb Obama robots worked up

So many scandals in such a short time

Fast and Furious
Benghazi
AP
Fox reporter
IRS
phonegate
letting HSS allowing Sarah to die

So need more popcorn, it is only the 7th, can't wait to see home many more will be added

Hummmm......New Soap Opera titles:

Days of Our Congressional Hearings
General Transparancy
One Life to Ruin
Young and the Clueless
As the Rifles Turn
All My Scandals
The Bold and the Truthless
Dark Scandals
As the Spin Doctor Turns


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Actually, Ingried was not banned. Get your facts straight. Because a person chooses not to post or gets busy with something else does not mean that they were banned.


Whatever, the absence was wonderful while it lasted.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds like you got off on the wrong foot, Meerkat. Why not just make peace all around and try again? A few here do manage to stay on friendly terms with all, and they're much admired for their diplomacy, tact, and overall good nature.


Try again? What a joke. Why on earth would she want to go through your crap again? It is never ending as is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What business would that be? I may like to get into it.


I really am curious, what business are you in that sees optimism in this article?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Add name to tour de joy.
> 
> As I will be in the limo with wine, and all the luxury.


OK! Only on the condition, that you may arrive in a limo but then jump on the bus (luxury coach) and join all of us.

*Rush on the Rocks* Tour Participants:

1) Soloweygirl
2) Momeee
3) RUKnitting
4) Off2knit
5) Country Bumpkins
6) Thumper5316
7) Lukelucy
8) Joeysomma
9) WestCoastKitty - guide
10) Meerkat
11) TheYarnLady
12) KnitPresentGifts


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> How do you know my political preference so fast. I do not believe in trashing people as it seems you Democrats are so hateful. Heard that honey attracts more than vinegar? Yes this site is horrible with the language being used.
> Yes, my nickname is Liz.


Your political preferences don't matter and are not the issue. Say anything against Obama and they all jump down your throat. They have contests amongst themselves to see who has the most "clever" put down. They are probably all bruised, battered and covered in footprints from rushing to post first. It is probably quite the spectacle to witness. Maybe it will become an Olympic sport.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Wow, really got the mind numb Obama robots worked up
> 
> So many scandals in such a short time
> 
> ...


wait - you didn't list Sebelius accepting and seeking bribes
and Holder's tap dancing!

How about: (I'm sure we can think of plenty more)

The Empty Chairs
What Does It Matter Now
All my Scandals Live in D.C.
Truth - Where Art Thou?
You Want The Truth - How Dare You - Do You Know Who I Am?
Bring in the Buses
How Great I Am
Can't Stop Believing in Me
Audits Away!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We should really do this!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Whatever, the absence was wonderful while it lasted.


With out question, Ing has returned pronounced Huck.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Try again? What a joke. Why on earth would she want to go through your crap again? It is never ending as is.


In a word, I believe S is experiencing what is called 'diarrhea.'


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> With out question, Ing has returned pronounced Huck.


Without, question. The absence was wonderful...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Without, question. The absence was wonderful...


Glad I didn't get caught up in it then, the first time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Glad I didn't get caught up in it then, the first time.


It is just terrible with "that" presence. Total dysfunctional personality.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Not only do I have to worry about the IRS, now I have to worry about my Verizon phone line, thanks to Obama. With all the the scandals this Administration is the cause of, how do we keep coming up with names for the list?
> 
> Verizongate? Benghazigate, APgate, IRSgate, BINGO


Verizongate? Boy you are so uninformed. Have you ever heard of the Patriot Act? Research it, you may learn something. It's rude to call Bingo when you don't have one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama stated when he was first running for president that "transparency" would be foremost in his administration. He has done just the opposite of that. He has made this undercover stuff blossom to its fullest.
> 
> Personally, I think we are forced into it because of terrorism. It is a necessity. But, it brings about a further degradation of our democracy. I guess you could blame it on Barak AND terrorism.


Transparency does not include releasing classified information form CIA and NSA. If he did, then our enemies would know what we are up to. Would that make you feel safe?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed. He wants to pass the blame to anyone and not do anything!
> 
> I wonder why he even wanted his position if he didn't want to lead nor govern.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what our enemies want and have waited for. They are pleasantly watching our downfall.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is exactly what our enemies want and have waited for. They are pleasantly watching our downfall.


You are so right. Our enemies are as happy as can be over all this.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The POINT Lukelucy made was Barack is to be blamed/held accountable for terrorism *and* the downgrading of American society.
> 
> You said LukeLucy was 100% correct. That's great and we can all hold you to your word.
> 
> ...


How funny, a liar trying to call someone else out as a liar. Give it up Cherf.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Talking to yourself again? You are your biggest fan!



knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, stupid and childish as well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks LL; wisdom is in short supply with those on our left. Perhaps we should have a discussion about wisdom on this thread, but may be to no avail.


Yep, you'd be the first one out.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm beginning to think some folks on this thread have no education never mind a good education, since they cannot state nor understand the truth, cannot express their beliefs and opinions or comprehend whatever they do read. They refer to topics and quote things while not understanding what they do and say.
> 
> Rate: Not surprising. I'm very concerned that the NSA is watching everyone, yet, when tipped off on the two men responsible for the Boston bombings, NSA could not ascertain leads beforehand nor slice and dice the data they tracked to stop the attack before it happened.
> 
> Sigh.


Yes, momee holds the crown on the most copy and pastes.
And Luke Lucy clinging to your leg shows how much she needs education. 
If things are so bad here, why not leave?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What business would that be? I may like to get into it.


She likes to get into everybody's business, GW


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> With out question, Ing has returned pronounced Huck.


And Cherf has returned aka Lukelucy

brrrrrrrummmmmmmm


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> off2knit
> Teleprompter, a device Reagan put in use and everyone uses it now. Palin no longer writes on her hands because of this available aid it just took her some time to learn how to use it. Slow learner.


Not Relevant. The point is that Obama cannot live without his. The others could give a good speech without its use. Maybe Obama should write on his hands when he can't use the prompter. He would make much more sense.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Absolutely. I find all the highly convoluted syntax, use of the double negative, and other basic grammatical errors simply appalling.


Wow, someone consulted their dictionary.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> From the Atlantic Wire today:
> 
> "The big monthly jobs report from the Bureau of Labor Statistics announced 175,000 new jobs created in May, slightly above the predicted Wall Street "consensus," slightly better than April's, and almost exactly in line with the average job growth of the last year.
> 
> ...


Not dire at all and if the Republicans would start working for the pay they are collecting, things would look so much better.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> From the Atlantic Wire today:
> 
> "The big monthly jobs report from the Bureau of Labor Statistics announced 175,000 new jobs created in May, slightly above the predicted Wall Street "consensus," slightly better than April's, and almost exactly in line with the average job growth of the last year.
> 
> ...


I would like to see the economy improve, but I do have many doubts. Our largest obstacle is going to be Obamacare. The costs to the economy are going to be staggering. Perhaps it should be put on hold. Give them a chance to actually get it to work, maybe adapt it in places before throwing at the sluggish economy. I do not thing this weak economy can handle Obamacare as it is presented.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello. All is very well. Ingried


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not Relevant. The point is that Obama cannot live without his. The others could give a good speech without its use. Maybe Obama should write on his hands when he can't use the prompter. He would make much more sense.


Maybe it's just you?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey, kpg, YAK is trying to divert the subject away from Obama.

Don't you find it amazing YAC probably was screaming bloody progressive screams about the Patriot Act after it was passed. Now because Obama abuses this power, it is okay?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Hello. All is very well. Ingried


Hello, Ingried! Finally I have been able to be online at the same time. How have you been?
As you can see nothing has changed here,. The righties are still making fools of themselves as usual.
we miss you on the left! Come back more often. :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I also ready today that Sheriff Arpaio's immigration efforts are being suspended until a court decision due next week. That was an interesting read.


Sheriff Arpaio is one of a few sheriffs that are actually following the law when it comes to illegal immigrants. The government wants to do all it can to get rid of him. The gov't going after Arpaio is on par with them suing Gov. Brewer for passing a law that mirrors the federal immigration laws. I guess nothing/no one will get in the way of this administration's amnesty goals.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Transparency does not include releasing classified information form CIA and NSA. If he did, then our enemies would know what we are up to. Would that make you feel safe?


You don't have to worry much about our enemies finding out what we are up to from classified papers. Obama right out tells them in his speeches. Our enemies don't have to read english, just understand the spoken word. How safe does this make you feel?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hey, kpg, YAK is trying to divert the subject away from Obama.
> 
> Don't you find it amazing YAC probably was screaming bloody progressive screams about the Patriot Act after it was passed. Now because Obama abuses this power, it is okay?


Are you referring to me? Because damemary isn't posting right now. Prove that Obama is abusing this Patriot Act. It's been the same for almost a decade. Both parties voted it into law and both parties have voted to renew it. Maybe you should be added to Mt Rushmore. All those rocks in your head......


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

In an exclusive interview with Yahoo News Rand Paul:

"...also talked about Republican Rep. Michele Bachmann, another popular tea party figure, and her decision not to seek reelection in 2014. Paul said hell be sad to see her go but that there are other voices with the same message."

The man is correct--Lord help us!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> In an exclusive interview with Yahoo News Rand Paul:
> 
> "...also talked about Republican Rep. Michele Bachmann, another popular tea party figure, and her decision not to seek reelection in 2014. Paul said hell be sad to see her go but that there are other voices with the same message."
> 
> The man is correct--Lord help us!


Bachmann has lost support in her district because of her insane speeches and blatant lies. She couldn't win the election here.
Maybe they can make her a US Ambassador in Borneo.
I think the American people are tired of all the craziness of the Tea Party and affiliates. I think we have a nice surprise coming in 2014.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you referring to me? Because damemary isn't posting right now. Prove that Obama is abusing this Patriot Act. It's been the same for almost a decade. Both parties voted it into law and both parties have voted to renew it. Maybe you should be added to Mt Rushmore. All those rocks in your head......


Oh so Dame is YAK

No Ronald Reagan is far more worthy. But then again since all the men on Mt. Rushmore do have rocks in their head too, so it would be humbling to be with them and all their brilliance.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't know if dame is yak or not(whatever that means) but have seen you refer to her as that on a few occasions.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wow, someone consulted their dictionary.


except she was incorrect in what she wrote


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Hey, kpg, YAK is trying to divert the subject away from Obama.
> 
> Don't you find it amazing YAC probably was screaming bloody progressive screams about the Patriot Act after it was passed. Now because Obama abuses this power, it is okay?


I guess she probably was. That's because she doesn't understand the Patriot Act as written. I agree with the Act as written and intended, but this Admin didn't follow the law per usual carrying it out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Sheriff Arpaio is one of a few sheriffs that are actually following the law when it comes to illegal immigrants. The government wants to do all it can to get rid of him. The gov't going after Arpaio is on par with them suing Gov. Brewer for passing a law that mirrors the federal immigration laws. I guess nothing/no one will get in the way of this administration's amnesty goals.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Oh so Dame is YAK


Isn't susanmos the former snoozisuzi?

I've started a family tree/graph after all my reading of past posts over the long weekend, and I think I've made that connection.

Ingleberry is the easiest to identify as she is repeating herself almost verbatim already.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't susanmos the former snoozisuzi?
> 
> I've started a family tree/graph after all my reading of past posts over the long weekend, and I think I've made that connection.


Maybe you should start with yourself. Then byt a kiddie connect the dots book. You'll get there one day. You are batting 0 so far.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> except she was incorrect in what she wrote


Tee Hee. I was only referring to the new words.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You should only be as eloquent, solowey. As far as knowledge goes, you are in the back of the class with the dunce hat on. Tee Hee


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Tee Hee. I was only referring to the new words.


Maybe English isn't her first language.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit,

You're going to have to update your list and add Mr. Clapper (NSA) to the list of those who lied under oath.

oops - forgot 'allegedly'


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit

Another idea for name gate:

Kerfuffle Shuffle!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your political preferences don't matter and are not the issue. Say anything against Obama and they all jump down your throat. They have contests amongst themselves to see who has the most "clever" put down. They are probably all bruised, battered and covered in footprints from rushing to post first. It is probably quite the spectacle to witness. Maybe it will become an Olympic sport.


You have such a great wit. Our bus trip will be a trip!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> update
> 
> Not only involves Verizon, but all calls and internet activities.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

If you have to ask the question, you wouldn't understand the answer. Sorry you need more basic knowledge.



susanmos2000 said:


> What are you so concerned about? Do tell!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama was not responsible for getting Bin Laden. He should be given no credit. They were after him since 9-11. He is just lucky that it happened on his watch.
> 
> Terrorism is just starting. We are going to have to live with it. The Marathon bombing has shown us that terrorism has taken a turn for the worst.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  :-D  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What business would that be? I may like to get into it.


knitpresentgifts
My/our business is doing well as well , quite well in fact but I could not recommend you to enter that field; unqualified is my evaluation and your overall attitude does not lend itself to success. Sorry. Always looking for highly qualified technical staff with good language skills domestic and foreign.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This is exactly what our enemies want and have waited for. They are pleasantly watching our downfall.


soloweygirl
Wrong as usual. Our enemies are now wondering how much we know about them and they now will have to change their ways of communicating. Phone and Internet have been their best tools till now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> My/our business is doing well as well , quite well in fact but I could not recommend you to enter that field; unqualified is my evaluation and your overall attitude does not lend itself to success. Sorry. Alway looking for highly qualified technical staff with good language skills domestic and foreign.


Yeah, right, Ing, with that last sentence you DO need someone with good language skills along with grammar and punctuation skills! Let's keep your business (!) your business.

P.S. My question was to GW; not you. Obviously, GW cannot or will not justify her comment about her business either as evidenced by no further comment. I highly doubt her business saw positive enforcement from the published unemployment numbers anyway so just as well not to hear further.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You don't have to worry much about our enemies finding out what we are up to from classified papers. Obama right out tells them in his speeches. Our enemies don't have to read english, just understand the spoken word. How safe does this make you feel?


soloweygirl
I for one feel very safe since I do not suffer from paranoia.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You don't have to worry much about our enemies finding out what we are up to from classified papers. Obama right out tells them in his speeches. Our enemies don't have to read english, just understand the spoken word. How safe does this make you feel?


soloweygirl
I for one feel very safe since I do not suffer from paranoia.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Wrong as usual. Our enemies are now wondering how much we know about them and they now will have to change their way of communicating. Phone and Internet have been their best tools till now.


Enemies?????????

What kind of evil talk is that?

Oh that's right that is Obamatalk


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Maybe they should do a test run of it on themselves before they foist it on those of us who don't want it.


soloweygirl said:


> I would like to see the economy improve, but I do have many doubts. Our largest obstacle is going to be Obamacare. The costs to the economy are going to be staggering. Perhaps it should be put on hold. Give them a chance to actually get it to work, maybe adapt it in places before throwing at the sluggish economy. I do not thing this weak economy can handle Obamacare as it is presented.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Maybe they should do a test run of it on themselves before they foist it on those of us who don't want it.


Now there's an idea; they wouldn't survive, and we'd be free of the nonsense and them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> In an exclusive interview with Yahoo News Rand Paul:
> 
> "...also talked about Republican Rep. Michele Bachmann, another popular tea party figure, and her decision not to seek reelection in 2014. Paul said hell be sad to see her go but that there are other voices with the same message."
> 
> The man is correct--Lord help us!


susanmos2000
May all gods be kind to us. These folks are very sick and there ain't no medicine to cure them.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I sure hope you're correct.


BrattyPatty said:


> I think we have a nice surprise coming in 2014.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Brilliant!!


knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't susanmos the former snoozisuzi?
> 
> I've started a family tree/graph after all my reading of past posts over the long weekend, and I think I've made that connection.
> 
> Ingleberry is the easiest to identify as she is repeating herself almost verbatim already.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't susanmos the former snoozisuzi?
> 
> I've started a family tree/graph after all my reading of past posts over the long weekend, and I think I've made that connection.
> 
> Ingleberry is the easiest to identify as she is repeating herself almost verbatim already.


knitpresentgifts
All of your digging is getting you nowhere. Now susan... is snoo......? Give it up you keep looking more stupid by the minute. Get a life and spend it as we do with friends, good music, good food and wine every weekend.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> May all gods be kind to us. These folks are very sick and there ain't no medicine to cure them.


Not to mention those who follow them!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:



> knitpresentgifts
> All of your digging is getting you nowhere. Now susan... is snoo......? Give it up you keep looking more stupid by the minute. Get a life and spend it as we do with friends, good music, good food and wine every weekend.


LOL! Isn't that the truth?
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Enemies?????????
> 
> What kind of evil talk is that?
> 
> Oh that's right that is Obamatalk


Yes, enemies, off. Remember Islam extremists? The guys who took the World Trade Center down?

Pass the dunce hat to off, solowey. She won it fair and square


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah, right, Ing, with that last sentence you DO need someone with good language skills along with grammar and punctuation skills! Let's keep your business (!) your business.
> 
> P.S. My question was to GW; not you. Obviously, GW cannot or will not justify her comment about her business either as evidenced by no further comment. I highly doubt her business saw positive enforcement from the published unemployment numbers anyway so just as well not to hear further.


knitpresentgifts
You are "unique". Now figure out what is meant by that. It should keep you busy for some time.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I would like to see the economy improve, but I do have many doubts. Our largest obstacle is going to be Obamacare. The costs to the economy are going to be staggering. Perhaps it should be put on hold. Give them a chance to actually get it to work, maybe adapt it in places before throwing at the sluggish economy. I do not thing this weak economy can handle Obamacare as it is presented.


I do agree that will be interesting to see the effect.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I sure hope you're correct.


I'm betting she'll run for Senator or Governor of MN or move to another state and run for one of those positions. If she moves, it will be Senator.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow just saw a replay of Bob Beckle blast Obama over the phone records scandal. Then Juan Williams said how this will affect Obama's poll rating, he has lost a huge chunk of the Independents over the past few weeks (almost 20%)....

It is not one scandal, but all of them are having a cumulative effect. The snowball is growing and it has only left the top of Mt. Rushmore


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Wow just saw a replay of Bob Beckle blast Obama over the phone records scandal. Then Juan Williams said how this will affect Obama's poll rating, he has lost a huge chunk of the Independents over the past few weeks (almost 20%)....
> 
> It is not one scandal, but all of them are having a cumulative effect. The snowball is growing and it has only left the top of Mt. Rushmore


Doing the Kerfuffle Shuffle! Rolling, rolling, rolling .... it will be at the bottom and melted before our bus rolls through - no worries, be happy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm betting she'll run for Senator or Governor of MN or move to another state and run for one of those positions. If she moves, it will be Senator.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

She has already dug her political grave.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Doing the Kerfuffle Shuffle! Rolling, rolling, rolling .... it will be at the bottom and melted before our bus rolls through - no worries, be happy.


Keep hoping ladies Outside of that you don't have a prayer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> I for one feel very safe since I do not suffer from paranoia.


No, you don't--nor do are you prone to making rash anti-government statements that might raise eyebrows somewhere.

What astonishes me is not the fact that the NSA has been monitoring phone records and Internet sites for years, but rather that it's taken that long for some folks to realize it. The Internet is a wonderful tool, but it guarantees as much privacy as yakking into a phone on a party line.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/the-five/index.html#http://video.foxnews.com/v/2442546319001/beckel-to-nsa-get-your-hands-off-my-phone-records/?playlist_id=1040983441001


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, you don't--nor do are you prone to making rash anti-government statements that might raise eyebrows somewhere.
> 
> What astonishes me is not the fact that the NSA has been monitoring phone records and Internet sites for years, but rather that it's taken that long for some folks to realize it. The Internet is a wonderful tool, but it guarantees as much privacy as yakking into a phone on a party line.


Very true, Susan. Why do they think there is any privacy on the net? And that all of this has just started? Talk about uninformed!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Keep hoping ladies Outside of that you don't have a prayer.


What in Heaven's name happened to you in your life? You have not one decent or pleasant thing to say to or about anyone. You're all about only spite and insulting and intentionally hurting people.

You lead a very, lonely and sorry existence according to your words. I don't mean how many people are in your life, I mean how you treat people.

Very sad indeed. I'm sure you'll scream hateful words at me again for even vocalizing my concern. God help her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What in Heaven's name happened to you in your life? You have not one decent or pleasant thing to say to or about anyone. You're all about only spite and insulting and intentionally hurting people.
> 
> You lead a very, lonely and sorry existence according to your words. I don't mean how many people are in your life, I mean how you treat people.
> 
> Very sad indeed. I'm sure you'll scream hateful words at me again for even vocalizing my concern. God help her.


KPG,

Once again, right on. What kind of life do they have? A marriage with one of them could not be happy. My husband would leave if I acted that way.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/the-five/index.html#http://video.foxnews.com/v/2442546319001/beckel-to-nsa-get-your-hands-off-my-phone-records/?playlist_id=1040983441001


Heehee...some 1-800 numbers he doesn't want made public? Sounds like someone's been a naughty boy!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What in Heaven's name happened to you in your life? You have not one decent or pleasant thing to say to or about anyone. You're all about only spite and insulting and intentionally hurting people.
> 
> You lead a very, lonely and sorry existence according to your words. I don't mean how many people are in your life, I mean how you treat people.
> 
> Very sad indeed. I'm sure you'll scream hateful words at me again for even vocalizing my concern. God help her.


My life is perfect! I am not bitter, I just can't deal with lies and stupidity coming from you and your new flock. You accuse me of doing exactly what you have done. How ya doing, Pot?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

How typical. The Dems and Libs were all over Bush for enforcing the Patriot Act. Now, suddenly because Obama triples up on data collection in all aspects of privacy, the Dems and Libs LOVE and SUPPORT the Patriot Act.

Flip flops are a flying !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> My life is perfect! I am not bitter, I just can't deal with lies and stupidity coming from you and your new flock. You accuse me of doing exactly what you have done. How ya doing, Pot?


yep, just as I said. God help this woman.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How typical. The Dems and Libs were all over Bush for enforcing the Patriot Act. Now, suddenly because Obama triples up on data collection in all aspects of privacy, the Dems and Libs LOVE and SUPPORT the Patriot Act.
> 
> Flip flops are a flying !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not true, again! The dems voted along with Bush on the Patriot Act and along with renewing it every time it came back up for a vote.
Your nose is growing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Once again, right on. What kind of life do they have? A marriage with one of them could not be happy. My husband would leave if I acted that way.


Marriage - good Lord, I wouldn't talk to someone as ugly as she is on the phone more than once. I generally ignore her on KP, certainly would not be-friend someone so ugly in person. Who would.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Marriage - good Lord, I wouldn't talk to someone as ugly as she is on the phone more than once. I generally ignore her on KP, certainly would not be-friend someone so ugly in person. Who would.


Watch your step KPG. 
You ignore me? Lying again. You just posted a huge bag of hot air directed at me. Your nose gets longer, KPG.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello, Ingried! Finally I have been able to be online at the same time. How have you been?
> As you can see nothing has changed here,. The righties are still making fools of themselves as usual.
> we miss you on the left! Come back more often. :-D


Trurer words were never spoken. Nothing has changed here. 
Eveyone, on both "sides" has gone back to the name calling and insult deal Are we having fun yet? If you include some rudeness in what you say do you get more attention?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not true, again! The dems voted along with Bush on the Patriot Act and along with renewing it every time it came back up for a vote.


Correct--it's no wonder the Washington Republicans don't have much to say about this. If it's such an invasion of privacy, why on earth did they vote for it? What possible explanation can they give their constituencies in 2014? Are they going to claim that Big Bad Obama twisted their arm or something?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What if this person isn't really Ingried, but someone who knew they could play with your head and get away with it.?


BrattyPatty said:


> Hello, Ingried! Finally I have been able to be online at the same time. How have you been?
> As you can see nothing has changed here,. The righties are still making fools of themselves as usual.
> we miss you on the left! Come back more often. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Watch your step KPG.
> You ignore me? Lying again. You just posted a huge bag of hot air directed at me. Your nose gets longer, KPG.


Please just stop. Look at yourself and your words and how you speak to others. Please act your age and respect others.

You are not a victim here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Your words to Huckleberry are rude, and to any other from the left who post here.
You fool nobody. Lies will not get you into heaven, KPG.
Practice what you preach.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> What if this person isn't really Ingried, but someone who knew they could play with your head and get away with it.?


Get away with what? This is virtual reality--people take on and discard identities at will. I see no harm in it as long as it stays within the confines of the computer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Correct--it's no wonder the Washington Republicans don't have much to say about this. If it's such an invasion of privacy, why on earth did they vote for it? What possible explanation can they give their constituencies in 2014? Are they going to claim that Big Bad Obama twisted their arm or something?


It wouldn't surprise me if they did, Susan. It's a republican feeding frenzy. They came up with zip on Benghazi, nothing there in the IRS "scandal". They keep digging the way they are and they will probably end up in China with nothing still.
Sad to see all of this going on when the country itself needs attention.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Get away with what? This is virtual reality--people take on and discard identities at will. I see no harm in it as long as it stays within the confines of the computer.


I have known Ingried well enough to know it's her. Do you think that we are not in touch?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if they did, Susan. It's a republican feeding frenzy. They came up with zip on Benghazi, nothing there in the IRS "scandal". They keep digging the way they are and they will probably end up in China with nothing still.
> Sad to see all of this going on when the country itself needs attention.


Sad indeed--and they're almost guaranteeing major losses in 2014 and 2016. The GOP has accomplished nothing except to obstruct Obama at every turn--a noble deed in their minds, but somehow I don't think it's going to look very impressive on their job resumes.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree with you susan. You said it!


susanmos2000 said:


> Correct Republicans it's such an invasion of privacy, why on earth did they vote for that Big Bad Obama?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I agree with you susan. You said it!


Cute, RU!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have known Ingried well enough to know it's her. Do you think that we are not in touch?


Did she tell you she was also Huckleberry? :roll:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did she tell you she was also Huckleberry? :roll:


 Did KPG tell you she was Cherf? I don't believe that Huckleberry is Ingried.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not to mention those who follow them!


Bratty Patty
What is so very sad is that they give a whole lot of people from their neck of the woods such a bad name. Analyze their way of writing and their expressions and you quickly can place them geographically. Listen to the accents of their Reps. and Senators in Washington and they too put a bad light on their States. Met so many fine people in all parts of the country and these folks here smear their State's fine Citizens irreparably.
I grew up in the french part of Canada and though there are divisions between the french and english speaking Citizens, I have never seen them being so nasty to each other. They argue with each other strongly but still show respect while doing so.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...TV evangelist would be a good fit for you.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> I really am curious, what business are you in that sees optimism in this article?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...TV evangelist would be a good fit for you.>>>


damemary
Would fit in well with Foley, Tilton, Bakker, Swigert and many of this sort. What a wonderful bunch they have been.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Without question, Cherf has returned as knittingpresentgift. 

According to her profile, meercat joined 1/26/2011. Not much activity until now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Right.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Glad I didn't get caught up in it then, the first time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did KPG tell you she was Cherf? I don't believe that Huckleberry is Ingried.


No she didn't. Ingried is huck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you treasonous little worms are happy too. Good company. Why are you so proud of it?



Lukelucy said:


> You are so right. Our enemies are as happy as can be over all this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd love to see you give an off-the-cuff meeting to millions.



soloweygirl said:


> Not Relevant. The point is that Obama cannot live without his. The others could give a good speech without its use. Maybe Obama should write on his hands when he can't use the prompter. He would make much more sense.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Would fit in well with Foley, Tilton, Bakker, Swigert and many of this sort. What a wonderful bunch they have been.


Don't forget Gene Scott...he topped them all, in my opinion. Definitely a character.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did KPG tell you she was Cherf? I don't believe that Huckleberry is Ingried.


Bratty Patty
How did you get so smart? Meeting Ingried was quite interesting. We have a similar background and education, lots of similarities but many more differences. Grew up worlds apart and are of a different generation. I need to put quite a few years on my back to acquire her wisdom. Perhaps it is that part (wisdom) that intrigues KPG so much about Ingried.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You sure can pick the nuts.



soloweygirl said:


> Sheriff Arpaio is one of a few sheriffs that are actually following the law when it comes to illegal immigrants. The government wants to do all it can to get rid of him. The gov't going after Arpaio is on par with them suing Gov. Brewer for passing a law that mirrors the federal immigration laws. I guess nothing/no one will get in the way of this administration's amnesty goals.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...with all those rocks in his head, it would be easy to find a place for him.>>>



BrattyPatty said:


> Are you referring to me? Because damemary isn't posting right now. Prove that Obama is abusing this Patriot Act. It's been the same for almost a decade. Both parties voted it into law and both parties have voted to renew it. Maybe you should be added to Mt Rushmore. All those rocks in your head......


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> You sure can pick the nuts.


Yes, it's hard to fathom those who admire a man who boasts of running his own concentration camp.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> How did you get so smart? Meeting Ingried was quite interesting. We have a similar background and education, lots of similarities but many more differences. Grew up worlds apart and are of a different generation. I need to put quite a few years on my back to acquire her wisdom. Perhaps it is that part (wisdom) that intrigues KPG so much about Ingried.


Could be, Huck. I know Ingried left KPG's rear end in the dirt in the debating circle and it probably left her embarassed. Maybe she is seeking revenge? But she should wait for Ingried and not try to play detective. First it was susan then me, then cheeky, and now you. Will the next new member on the left be Ingried, too?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Don't forget Gene Scott...he topped them all, in my opinion. Definitely a character.


susanmos200
Oh yes, Gene Scott, the horseman who was extremely honest and came right out asking for money. And remember the Rev. Ike? Money is what he wanted but said not to bother to send change it made his pockets too heavy. Can't remember the guy who not too long ago cheated on his wife with a young male. This is just the tip of the iceberg. I am sure that for everyone uncovered 100 are still underground. Those wonderful religious zealots. Flaunt religion and you are trying to hide a mountain of misdeeds.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Zinger!



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> My/our business is doing well as well , quite well in fact but I could not recommend you to enter that field; unqualified is my evaluation and your overall attitude does not lend itself to success. Sorry. Always looking for highly qualified technical staff with good language skills domestic and foreign.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<Should they still be called 'evildoers?'>>>



off2knit said:


> Enemies?????????
> 
> What kind of evil talk is that?
> 
> Oh that's right that is Obamatalk


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He can't find anyone to share it with.



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> All of your digging is getting you nowhere. Now susan... is snoo......? Give it up you keep looking more stupid by the minute. Get a life and spend it as we do with friends, good music, good food and wine every weekend.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A box of crayons may amuse him...or a big meaty bone may soothe the savage beast.



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> You are "unique". Now figure out what is meant by that. It should keep you busy for some time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hang on you silly bulldogs. Who is this really hurting?



off2knit said:


> Wow just saw a replay of Bob Beckle blast Obama over the phone records scandal. Then Juan Williams said how this will affect Obama's poll rating, he has lost a huge chunk of the Independents over the past few weeks (almost 20%)....
> 
> It is not one scandal, but all of them are having a cumulative effect. The snowball is growing and it has only left the top of Mt. Rushmore


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now if the rest would just jump in the coffin with her.



BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> She has already dug her political grave.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos200
> Oh yes, Gene Scott, the horseman who was extremely honest and came right out asking for money. And remember the Rev. Ike? Money is what he wanted but said not to bother to send change it made his pockets too heavy. Can't remember the guy who not too long ago cheated on his wife with a young male. This is just the tip of the iceberg. I am sure that for everyone uncovered 100 are still underground. Those wonderful religious zealots. Flaunt religion and you are trying to hide a mountain of misdeeds.


Ah, the good old days. Televangelism really hit its peak in the 80s--Jim and Tammy Bakker and their (mostly) illusionary Heritage USA; Scott and his wind-up toy monkeys; Jimmy Swaggart with tears rolling down his face confessing that he had "sinned" (understatement of the year).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or a mistress in Argentina?



susanmos2000 said:


> Heehee...some 1-800 numbers he doesn't want made public? Sounds like someone's been a naughty boy!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Could be, Huck. I know Ingried left KPG's rear end in the dirt in the debating circle and it probably left her embarassed. Maybe she is seeking revenge? But she should wait for Ingried and not try to play detective. First it was susan then me, then cheeky, and now you. Will the next new member on the left be Ingried, too?


No doubt--now that I've been assigned Snoozi_Suzi's identity we're one Ingried short!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ditto.


BrattyPatty said:


> I have known Ingried well enough to know it's her. Do you think that we are not in touch?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> What if this person isn't really Ingried, but someone who knew they could play with your head and get away with it.?


SeattleSoul
That is a possibility, isnt it. I tried to see if I could impersonate Ingried by reading some of her writings but I ran into problems almost immediately. She has a very different style of writing but I will keep trying to imitate her. Her background is German whereas mine is French. Well some day we will have speaking computers and the mystery will be solved. She speaks with authority I am very sure and I melodic since that is the nature of those languages.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't forget that they have managed to insult all minorities soon to be majorities.



susanmos2000 said:


> Sad indeed--and they're almost guaranteeing major losses in 2014 and 2016. The GOP has accomplished nothing except to obstruct Obama at every turn--a noble deed in their minds, but somehow I don't think it's going to look very impressive on their job resumes.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Don't forget that they have managed to insult all minorities soon to be majorities.


Yes, there doesn't seem to be a key group they haven't managed to offend in some way--women, African-Americans, Hispanics. The real problem of course is that the good ol' boys still hold the reins of power in the GOP--the world has changed in the last half-century and they have not. And they're not inclined to keep their retrograde bigoted opinions to themselves, either.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please just stop. Look at yourself and your words and how you speak to others. Please act your age and respect others.
> 
> You are not a victim here.


Look who's talking!! Chaplain Cherf!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very true, Susan. Why do they think there is any privacy on the net? And that all of this has just started? Talk about uninformed!


Bratty Patty
susanmos2000

Have a checking account, a credit card, a telephone, a home, utility bills, a computer, make car payments, have health insurance (any or all of them) and your life is an open book.
Getting on a phone list for frequent calls particularly out of the country is as old as Alexander Graham Bell would be.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What in Heaven's name happened to you in your life? You have not one decent or pleasant thing to say to or about anyone. You're all about only spite and insulting and intentionally hurting people.
> 
> You lead a very, lonely and sorry existence according to your words. I don't mean how many people are in your life, I mean how you treat people.
> 
> Very sad indeed. I'm sure you'll scream hateful words at me again for even vocalizing my concern. God help her.


knitpresentgifts
You are copying my words now?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> You are copying my words now?


KPG,

I love your unique, creative replies. Keep it up. You are one of a kind.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> I love your unique, creative replies. Keep it up. You are one of a kind.


Yes, Lukelucy , she certainly is.....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, Lukelucy , she certainly is. :twisted:


You are such a positive, wonderful person. Keep it up. I really like positive influences in my life, KPG! You can do no wrong.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are such a positive, wonderful person. Keep it up. I really like positive influences in my life, KPG! You can do no wrong.


Are you sure you're addressing the right being, LL? As far as I know there's only One who can do no wrong.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, there doesn't seem to be a key group they haven't managed to offend in some way--women, African-Americans, Hispanics. The real problem of course is that the good ol' boys still hold the reins of power in the GOP--the world has changed in the last half-century and they have not. And they're not inclined to keep their retrograde bigoted opinions to themselves, either.


damemary
susanmos2000
I actually like for the dunces to keep talking. The more they speak the better for us. They are so eloquent to make enemies.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, there doesn't seem to be a key group they haven't managed to offend in some way--women, African-Americans, Hispanics. The real problem of course is that the good ol' boys still hold the reins of power in the GOP--the world has changed in the last half-century and they have not. And they're not inclined to keep their retrograde bigoted opinions to themselves, either.


damemary
susanmos2000
I actually like for the dunces to keep talking. The more they speak the better for us. They are so eloquent to make enemies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Now if the rest would just jump in the coffin with her.


She may be in a federal prison for a few years , if she doesn't flee to Switzerland first.
Just watched her saying how much she has accomplished in her 8 yrs in congress. She really accomplished 0, zip. She was the champion of repealing Obamacare. Uh huh. It will be nice to have someone who cares about the district as opposed to their own celebrity.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:
 

> damemary
> susanmos2000
> I actually like for the dunces to keep talking. The more they speak the better for us. They are so eloquent to make enemies.


They do have a knack for it, don't they?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Get away with what? This is virtual reality--people take on and discard identities at will. I see no harm in it as long as it stays within the confines of the computer.


Goodie, then you can stop insulting me and calling me someone I am not and do no harm.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No she didn't. Ingried is huck.


Thanks Country. Bratty isn't lying; she "knows" (not believes) Ingried is Huck.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl wrote:
Not Relevant. The point is that Obama cannot live without his (teleprompter).

Did you hear him try to deliver his speech today? Funny, Obama yelled "People" twice because his speech wasn't on the podium nor prompters set-up.

Wonder if "People" will be fired, nah, no one gets disciplined for not doing or doing in this Admin.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos200
> Oh yes, Gene Scott, the horseman who was extremely honest and came right out asking for money. And remember the Rev. Ike? Money is what he wanted but said not to bother to send change it made his pockets too heavy. Can't remember the guy who not too long ago cheated on his wife with a young male. This is just the tip of the iceberg. I am sure that for everyone uncovered 100 are still underground. Those wonderful religious zealots. Flaunt religion and you are trying to hide a mountain of misdeeds.


You shouldn't put your faith in man. He will always disappoint you. Turn your eyes on the Rock and you won't be disappointed. Amen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> I love your unique, creative replies. Keep it up. You are one of a kind.


Oui !


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Country. Bratty isn't lying; she "knows" (not believes) Ingried is Huck.


Don't speak for me. Remember, practice what you preach, Cherf


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Goodie, then you can stop insulting me and calling me someone I am not and do no harm.


Actually I don't believe I've ever called you "Cherf", if that's the identity you're referring to. She was before my time, and frankly I don't spend a lot of time scouring old posts trying to match up writing styles with the thread's ever-changing cast of characters. Who cares? There's so much gossip and speculation, and so many mis-identifications that it's impossible to prove things anyway.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I don't believe I've ever called you "Cherf", if that's the identity you're referring to. She was before my time, and frankly I don't spend a lot of time scouring old posts trying to match up writing styles with the thread's ever-changing cast of characters. Who cares? There's so much gossip and speculation, and so many mis-identifications that it's impossible to prove things anyway.


It didn't take searching old posts. It forgot to change it's avatar when it first posted. Dead give away. Believe me when I say you didn't miss much at all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You are such a positive, wonderful person. Keep it up. I really like positive influences in my life, KPG! You can do no wrong.


Oh, I can do plenty wrong. Just read any post of Bratty Patty, Susan, Dame, Ingleberry, Alcameron. I'm sure I'm missing naming others who will be most happy to fill you in. I've stopped reading them unless specifically addressed or something catches my eye - they never neglect to tell me what I do wrong.

Don't you just love how much attention they pay me? I'm one unique being, actually, several beings, but unique just the same! I think I've got that correct.

Good Lord, what a bunch of messed up minds shouting at me ..... :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I can do plenty wrong. Just read any post of Bratty Patty, Susan, Dame, Ingleberry, Alcameron. I'm sure I'm missing naming others who will be most happy to fill you in. I've stopped reading them unless specifically addressed or something catches my eye - they never neglect to tell me what I do wrong.
> 
> Don't you just love how much attention they pay me? I'm one unique being, actually, several beings, but unique just the same! I think I've got that correct.
> 
> Good Lord, what a bunch of messed up minds shouting at me ..... :-D


Your ego exceeds your mentality, Cherf.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I don't believe I've ever called you "Cherf", if that's the identity you're referring to. She was before my time, and frankly I don't spend a lot of time scouring old posts trying to match up writing styles with the thread's ever-changing cast of characters. Who cares? There's so much gossip and speculation, and so many mis-identifications that it's impossible to prove things anyway.


Am I supposed to just forget all the names you have regularly called me? Don't pretend you have not insulted me regularly.

It is very possible, in fact, *simple*, to copy/paste every single insult you have hurled at me including every false name and accusation. Shall I begin?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't you just love how much attention they pay me? I'm one unique being, actually, several beings, but unique just the same! I think I've got that correct.


Absolutely--no question whatsoever.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

AS it is for us to do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I thought she didn't read our posts, Susan.
That nose keeps getting longer and longer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Am I supposed to just forget all the names you have regularly called me? Don't pretend you have not insulted me regularly.
> 
> It is very possible, in fact, *simple*, to copy/paste every single insult you have hurled at me including every false name and accusation. Shall I begin?


Sure! I wouldn't mind seeing them all again. Go for it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I thought she didn't read our posts, Susan.


I thought that's what she said (more than once, in fact). But I guess she'll get her chance now--she's offered to re-post every "insulting" thing I've ever said, and I've accepted. Should be an interesting trip down memory lane.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, that ought to keep her busy for awhile. 

At this point she can fit fifteen pigeons wingspan to wingspan on that nose.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, that ought to keep her busy for awhile.
> 
> At this point she can fit fifteen pigeons wingspan to wingspan on that nose.


Yep, it's been--what, two weeks? Three? That's a lot of posts!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yep, it's been--what, two weeks? Three? That's a lot of posts!


And in that time, it's learned to use the bold key. Impressive!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And in that time, it's learned to use the bold key. Impressive!


Very! And apparently the cut and paste function is a done deal. I'm going to grab some chips and wait for the show to begin.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Very! And apparently the cut and paste function is a done deal. I'm going to grab some chips and wait for the show to begin.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Could be a long night. Should I make a Pizza Magarita and pop open a bottle of wine?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks friends for the info. 

I stand corrected and will clarify here:

Damemary = SnooziSuzi

not Susanmos2000 as I suggested earlier.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Could be a long night. Should I make a Pizza Magarita and pop open a bottle of wine?


Sounds good! Maybe a second bottle in case the curtain gets stuck halfway up?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks friends for the info.
> 
> I stand corrected and will clarify here:
> 
> ...


And this is important news, why?
KPG=Cherf


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds good! Maybe a second bottle in case the curtain gets stuck halfway up?


I have a very nice wine cellar. No problem.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I don't believe I've ever called you "Cherf", if that's the identity you're referring to. She was before my time, ... it's impossible to prove things anyway.


Seems you stand corrected once again.

You joined 5/10/11
Cherf joined 12/7/11

You were well before Cherf in time and had problems with the truth then too, but what does it matter now. Thanks Hillary.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Seems you stand corrected once again.
> 
> You joined 5/10/11
> Cherf joined 12/7/11
> ...


So I joined in May of 11. I'm not trying to hide that fact. Never had trouble with the truth and don't have trouble with it now. Only when people insist on lying does it bother me.
You flatter me by calling me Hillary. Thanks! 

I think you have your cast of characters mixed up again.
Good job, Sherlock!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Seems you stand corrected once again.
> 
> You joined 5/10/11
> Cherf joined 12/7/11
> ...


Wrong again, KPG. I joined in May 2011, but like all genuine newbies it took me months to wander over to the General Chit-Chat board and begin posting on a regular basis.
In fact, I'm going to dig up my first post on the Obamacare thread and check the date. And if it's as I remember I expect an apology. I will not allow you to lie about me on this thread.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wrong again, KPG. I joined in May 2011, but like all genuine newbies it took me months to wander over to the General Chit-Chat board and begin posting on a regular basis.
> In fact, I'm going to dig up my first post on the Obamacare thread and check the date. And if it's as I remember I expect an apology. I will not allow you to lie about me on this thread.


We joined at the same time, Susan. I thought it was referring to me. Sorry.
That's Cherf! 'Who's on first?"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...sucker!>>>>



Lukelucy said:


> You are such a positive, wonderful person. Keep it up. I really like positive influences in my life, KPG! You can do no wrong.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

"Captain, cling ons aboard"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Heck, I'll make a fruit cobbler with homemade ice cream and we can have a nap too.



BrattyPatty said:


> Could be a long night. Should I make a Pizza Magarita and pop open a bottle of wine?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep spinning that wheel of fortune. You may get lucky.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks friends for the info.
> 
> I stand corrected and will clarify here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds good! Maybe a second bottle in case the curtain gets stuck halfway up?


susanmos2000
We will toast with some bubbly because that keeps me awake.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> We will toast with some bubbly because that keeps me awake.


I have that, too! How is it going tonite, Huck? Hiya Dame!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...maybe she just didn't join a thread that Cherf was yapping on.....>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Seems you stand corrected once again.
> 
> You joined 5/10/11
> Cherf joined 12/7/11
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Keep spinning that wheel of fortune. You may get lucky.


I did get lucky with both (see 9th post down) : thanks for your help.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72458-3.html#1337353


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did get lucky with both: thanks for your help.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72458-3.html#1337353


I would report that, dame. That's stalking!! She thinks she's onto something big, lol. When you search this site for posts, the pictures don't show up. So, what did she do? Copy your avatar and posted old posts? I think admin should hear about this.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...maybe she just didn't join a thread that Cherf was yapping on.....>>>


You're exactly right, Dame. I just scrolled over my old posts--until February 2013 I stayed almost exclusively on the Main board. My first "political" post went up on 2/14/13 on a thread called "Had Enough", where I commented in amazement on the doings of the Obamacare thread:

"Out of curiosity I scanned the Smoking and Obamacare threads--a total of 99+ pages. Wow! I'm glad I didn't get mixed up in that particular "debate"! Scary."

The next day I went over to see for myself. My naive comment on Smoking and Obamacare #2 on February 15, 2013:

"This is getting ugly...I think everyone in the thread needs to step back and take a deep breath."

You need to apologize for calling me a liar, KPG.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have that, too! How is it going tonite, Huck? Hiya Dame!


The gangs all here!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You're exactly right, Dame. I just scrolled over my old posts--until February 2013 I stayed almost exclusively on the Main board. My first "political" post went up on 2/14/13 on a thread called "Had Enough", where I commented in amazement on the doings of the Obamacare thread:
> 
> "Out of curiosity I scanned the Smoking and Obamacare threads--a total of 99+ pages. Wow! I'm glad I didn't get mixed up in that particular "debate"! Scary."
> 
> ...


You really think that will happen?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, and Cherf is in hiding. Always was a coward. Susan, Cheeky isn't here


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I would report that, dame. That's stalking!! She thinks she's onto something big, lol.


No it is not. Damemary told me to take a chance of proving her wrong. I did and found the former name she used on this site. As susanmos2000 stated, there is no harm in people changing identities; no harm in that.

I'm not stalking anyone, damemary regularly addresses posts to me on this site. I simply accepted her challenge and posted my result.

I'd like to thank you for explaining your former name was NorthwoodsGal as I did not know that info although it does not interest or matter to me. Again, you got completely confused thanking me for flattering you. I replied to susanmos2000, yet you once again accused me of lying and for something I did not do (reply to you).


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You really think that will happen?


It might--I get the feeling that someone's skating on very thin ice about now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have reported the harassment and I want it stopped.

Anything can be faked, credit information hacked.

This has gone much too far. If any friends feel the same way, please report the issue to Admin. Thanks.



BrattyPatty said:


> I would report that, dame. That's stalking!! She thinks she's onto something big, lol. When you search this site for posts, the pictures don't show up. So, what did she do? Copy your avatar and posted old posts? I think admin should hear about this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is the riffraff here or not?



susanmos2000 said:


> The gangs all here!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No it is not. Damemary told me to take a chance of proving her wrong. I did and found the former name she used on this site. I'm not stalking anyone, she regularly addresses posts to me on this site. I simply accepted her challenge and posted my result.
> 
> I'd like to thank you for explaining your former name was NorthwoodsGal as I did not know that info although it does not interest or matter to me.


You got the wrong person, again. It was Susan who challenged you. 
Everybody knows that I was Northwoods Gal. I told them when I started posting in this forum again. Why thank me?
Nice try, Cherf but you screwed up again! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, and Cherf is in hiding. Always was a coward. Susan, Cheeky isn't here


Nuts! Well, we can save her some bubbly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is not beyond your venom to fake 'proof' or hack private information. You have gone too far this time.



knitpresentgifts said:


> No it is not. Damemary told me to take a chance of proving her wrong. I did and found the former name she used on this site. I'm not stalking anyone, she regularly addresses posts to me on this site. I simply accepted her challenge and posted my result.
> 
> I'd like to thank you for explaining your former name was NorthwoodsGal as I did not know that info although it does not interest or matter to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Is the riffraff here or not?


Yes it is here. It screwed up and posted your old posts and avatar instead of Susan's. What a screwup!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have reported the harassment and I want it stopped.
> 
> Anything can be faked, credit information hacked.
> 
> This has gone much too far. If any friends feel the same way, please report the issue to Admin. Thanks.


Done!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No it is not. Damemary told me to take a chance of proving her wrong. I did and found the former name she used on this site. I'm not stalking anyone, she regularly addresses posts to me on this site. I simply accepted her challenge and posted my result.
> 
> I'd like to thank you for explaining your former name was NorthwoodsGal as I did not know that info although it does not interest or matter to me. Again, you got completely confused thanking me for flattering you. I replied to susanmos2000, yet you once again accused me of lying and for something I did not do (reply to you).


And you posted damemary's posts, not Susans. God help you! What a screw up you made this time!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have reported the harassment and I want it stopped.
> 
> Anything can be faked, credit information hacked.
> 
> This has gone much too far. If any friends feel the same way, please report the issue to Admin. Thanks.


Agree, Dame. Enough is enough.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I have reported the harassment and I want it stopped.
> 
> Anything can be faked, credit information hacked.
> 
> This has gone much too far. If any friends feel the same way, please report the issue to Admin. Thanks.


Are you denying that you were not formerly identified as the name I found by a search? If so, Admin should be notified.

I shall do the same for all those who accused me of posts I did not write and are attached to another's ID.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree, Dame. Enough is enough.


Hi, ladies. 
Has the gang left for Mt. Rushmore and left KPG behind?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you denying that you were not formerly identified as the name I found by a search? If so, Admin should be notified.
> 
> I shall do the same for all those who accused me of posts I did not write and are attached to another's ID.


Admin has already been notified. :thumbup: Good try, but it won't work.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Admin has already been notified. :thumbup: Good try, but it won't work.


Oh, my. I'd better read a few pages to see what's going on.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, ladies.
> Has the gang left for Mt. Rushmore and left KPG behind?


Can you blame them? Yes please do! Cherf really stepped in it this time!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The pertinent point is why are you into Sherlock mode? What have you done there? Why, except to harass others of differing opinions. Sounds like bullying to me.

Thanks to all my friends for joining me in reporting this bullying.

Before you retort with " they called me Cherf," I just noted the similarities you share with a previous poster who mysteriously vanished when you started posting. I didn't dig through your profile for information I thought I could use or manipulate. Rest assured there is a difference.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you denying that you were not formerly identified as the name I found by a search? If so, Admin should be notified.
> 
> I shall do the same for all those who accused me of posts I did not write and are attached to another's ID.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Under the bus, perhaps?



alcameron said:


> Hi, ladies.
> Has the gang left for Mt. Rushmore and left KPG behind?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Under the bus, perhaps?


She's always telling us that we aren't victims, so we'll tell her the same thing. She has doled out many unkind things she says are the truth. I guess it's better to give than to receive.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Under the bus, perhaps?


More likely running after it, screaming for someone to open the doors.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The record of posts show that
1) damemary challenged me to find her former ID on KP

2) BrattyPatty immediately began using damemary's avatar (shown in the linked post result) and damemary began using a new avatar (a different photo of Susan Rice in a white blouse and black blazer)

3) Bratty Patty accused me of stalking damemary after I replied to damemary's post on KP

4) damemary accused me of hacking her private information; info posted included a link to another KP page and duplication of dame's avatar and post from a prior time that damemary posted on this public forum (KP).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The record of posts show that
> 1) damemary challenged me to find her former ID on KP
> 
> 2) BrattyPatty immediately began using damemary's avatar (shown in the linked post result) and damemary began using a new avatar (a different photo of Susan Rice in a white blouse and black blazer)
> ...


Interesting summary...but you left something out--Your threatening post addressed to me:

"Am I supposed to just forget all the names you have regularly called me? Don't pretend you have not insulted me regularly.

It is very possible, in fact, SIMPLE, to copy/paste every single insult you have hurled at me including every false name and accusation. Shall I begin?"

Which lead to this (also addressed to me):

"Seems you stand corrected once again.

You joined 5/10/11
Cherf joined 12/7/11

You were well before Cherf in time and had problems with the truth then too, but what does it matter now. Thanks Hillary."

Everyone saw my response, so I won't bother to post it again.
Care to tackle this one?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bazinga.


Bye Dame.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The record of posts show that
> 1) damemary challenged me to find her former ID on KP
> 
> 2) BrattyPatty immediately began using damemary's avatar (shown in the linked post result) and damemary began using a new avatar (a different photo of Susan Rice in a white blouse and black blazer)
> ...


Immediately changed my avatar? Not so, dearie.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Bye Dame.


Night dame! Love your new avatar!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting summary...but you left something out--Your threatening post addressed to me:
> 
> "Am I supposed to just forget all the names you have regularly called me? Don't pretend you have not insulted me regularly.
> 
> ...


I tired Susan, but she denied it and said it was dame who did that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This site needs to be closed down by Adm. So ugly!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> She's always telling us that we aren't victims, so we'll tell her the same thing. She has doled out many unkind things she says are the truth. I guess it's better to give than to receive.


You got that right, al! It's called Karma!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This site needs to be closed down by Adm. So ugly!


It was doing just fine til Cherf showed up. Hopefully admin will send her on her way.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I tired Susan, but she denied it and said it was dame who did that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I know--how does one deal with folks who are upset about something and come onto the thread in a less-than-pleasant mood? No matter how we respond they try to twist things around and do their darnedest to stir the pot. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wild dogs again. Shaking my head.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know--how does one deal with folks who are upset about something and come onto the thread in a less-than-pleasant mood? No matter how we respond they try to twist things around and do their darnedest to stir the pot. I can't figure it out.


This was no stranger to this site, Susan. She knew what she was doing when she decided to post. Like I have said before, she is fooling no one.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This was no stranger to this site, Susan. She knew what she was doing when she decided to post.


I know she did--tonight she really came in swinging and started the thing by accusing me of referring to her as Cherf (untrue)--and then we were off like a rocket. But why? She still hasn't explained what the point of all this was.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know she did--tonight she really came in swinging and started the thing by accusing me of referring to her as Cherf (untrue)--and then we were off like a rocket. But why? She still hasn't explained what the point of all this was.


I am looking for the post that supposedly came from dame.
I think she is a very confused person. I have no idea why she did that. I think her bad day may have gotten worse.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know she did--tonight she really came in swinging and started the thing by accusing me of referring to her as Cherf (untrue)--and then we were off like a rocket. But why? She still hasn't explained what the point of all this was.


Please re-post that post for me Susan where I accused you of referring to me as Cherf tonight that prompted my 'swinging.'


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please re-post that post for me Susan where I accused you of referring to me as Cherf tonight that prompted my 'swinging.'


KPG: Goodie, then you can stop insulting me and calling me someone I am not and do no harm.

Susanmos: Actually I don't believe I've ever called you "Cherf", if that's the identity you're referring to. She was before my time, and frankly I don't spend a lot of time scouring old posts trying to match up writing styles with the thread's ever-changing cast of characters. Who cares? There's so much gossip and speculation, and so many mis-identifications that it's impossible to prove things anyway.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Thought my response was reasonably amicable, but then you came up with this:

"Am I supposed to just forget all the names you have regularly called me? Don't pretend you have not insulted me regularly.

It is very possible, in fact, SIMPLE, to copy/paste every single insult you have hurled at me including every false name and accusation. Shall I begin?"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I see, * you*, not me, referred to Cherf.

I DID NOT accuse you of calling me Cherf nor did I mention that name.

I said, "you can stop insulting me and calling me someone I am not .."

Got it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thought my response was reasonably amicable, but then you came up with this:
> 
> "Am I supposed to just forget all the names you have regularly called me? Don't pretend you have not insulted me regularly.
> 
> It is very possible, in fact, SIMPLE, to copy/paste every single insult you have hurled at me including every false name and accusation. Shall I begin?"


Exactly where did I bring up the name Cherf?

No where - I expect an apology from you for your *untrue* words.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly where did I bring up the name Cherf?
> 
> No where - I expect an apology from you.


Keep holding your breath, please.
Still haven't found the post where damemary challenged you to find her old user name. Since you are so good at dragging old things up, could you please post it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I see, * you*, not me, referred to Cherf.
> 
> I DID NOT accuse you of calling me Cherf nor did I mention that name.
> 
> ...


Frankly I do believe you thought I had referred to you in the past as Cherf. Your initial post accused me of "calling me someone I am not". Who's the someone if not Cherf?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly where did I bring up the name Cherf?
> 
> No where - I expect an apology from you for your *untrue* words.


That's Cherf, alright Susan. Never could admit when it was wrong. It would always try and turn it around and blame the other person. So typical! Love that bold type, don't you?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly where did I bring up the name Cherf?
> 
> No where - I expect an apology from you for your *untrue* words.


Dream on, honey. :roll:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's Cherf, alright Susan. Never could admit when it was wrong. It would always try and turn it around and blame the other person. So typical! Love that bold type, don't you?


*Sure do.* :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly I do believe you thought I had referred to you in the past as Cherf. Your initial post accused me of "calling me someone I am not". Who's the someone if not Cherf?


Oh, I get it, now *you* are accusing *me* of what *you* think I thought.

If you need to remember the names and accusations you levied against me, read *your own posts and words*.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I get it, now *you* are accusing *me* of what *you* think I thought.


brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This site needs to be closed down by Adm. So ugly!


I agree. I haven't been able to follow anything here the last couple of days except to know there's a lot of insult-trading and accusations about who used to be who and... Maybe this stuff is addictive. I'm trying to wean myself off the topics that are supposedly intended for political discussions.

It's June so it's time to get started on Christmas presents. This year I think I will be doing some embroidery. I want to make a sampler for my mother and one for my BFF. I have some really nice material that looks like a heavy muslin and kind of homemade, and a huge variety of embroidery floss, some that is almost 60 years old and dates back to when my grandmother started teaching me to embroider.

I think whatever else I make I'll be crocheting and sewing. Knitting is starting to hurt neck, shoulders, wrists and hands too much. Sewing is always interesting. Sewing machines run away when I get close to them so I do all my sewing by hand.

I keep thinking that if we all got together for a crafting bee, everyone would have a good time. All we have here are words on a page, usually unpleasant words.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I think whatever else I make I'll be crocheting and sewing. Knitting is starting to hurt neck, shoulders, wrists and hands too much. Sewing is always interesting. Sewing machines run away when I get close to them so I do all my sewing by hand.


Same here--I cross stitch and raise and lower hems on my son's pants, but that's it for the needlework. My mother loved to sew but wasn't interested in either knitting or crocheting--for me it's just the opposite.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Study: Coffee Keeps You Sane
Its always nice to hear something youre already doing is actually healthy, so here you go: coffee is good for your brain and might stave off dementia and Alzheimers, according to several recent studies. In the experiments, scientists found about three cups of the stuff disrupted a chain of events that can lead to neurodegenerative disorders. In one, caffeinated mice formed new memories 33 percent faster than their decaf counterparts. The research is still in the early stages, so dont bank on your lattes as a cure-all, but feel free to drink up! And while youre at it, turn your nose up at those chamomile-tea-drinking snobs.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

John Kerry Gives $1.3 Billion Gift To The Muslim Brotherhood

Secretary of State John Kerry secretly gave $1.3 billion to Egypt, which is controlled by the Muslim Brotherhood.
To give this gift, Kerry had to waive restrictions put in place by Congress, which forbid giving US military aid unless the country meets certain basic democracy standards. The secretary of state is supposed to certify that the recipient countrys government is upporting the transition to civilian government, including holding free and fair elections, implementing policies to protect freedom of expression, association and religion, and due process of law.

By law, the State Department may only give Egypt aid each year if the secretary of state certifies that Egypt is honoring its peace treaty with Israel. Also, the country must be supporting the transition to civilian government including holding free and fair elections; implementing policies to protect freedom of expression, association, and religion, and due process of law.

This is clearly not happening in Egypt. The country is currently run by the Muslim Brotherhood, a large and dangerous terrorist organization.
The substantial gift goes against what Kerry has said of Egypt in the recent past. On May 9th, he said, We are not satisfied with the extent of Egypts progress and are pressing for a more inclusive democratic process and strengthening of key democratic institutions.

Why, then, are you giving them $1.3 billion of our precious dollars, Kerry?
He continued, A strong U.S. security partnership with Egypt, underpinned by FMF (Foreign Military Financing), maintains a channel to Egyptian military leadership, who are key opinion makers in the country. A decision to waive restrictions on FMF to Egypt is necessary to uphold these interests as we encourage Egypt to continue its transition to democracy.

The State Departments notification of Kerrys secretive move was never released to the public until now.
Former Secretary of State Hilary Clinton also waived the restriction, but was much more transparent about it. The decision was announced publicly and defended to the media.
The executive director of the Project on Middle East Democracy, Stephen McInerney, said it is very alarming that no public statement was made by the secretary or the Department of State more broadly in conjunction with the waiving of these conditions.

What makes the aid decision worse was Egypts sentencing American NGO workers, who were only there to help build and promote democracy in the country.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Where's Obama as IRS, EPA compete for most bizarre scandal in Washington?
By Reince Priebus June 07, 2013 FoxNews.com

Fake employees who win awards. Workers building comfy warehouse hideaways. Big bucks shelled out for for pricey happiness experts. And professionally produced office dance videos.

No, its not the plot of a "Seinfeld" episode. Its just the daily goings-on at the U.S. federal government. 
But no ones laughing at the waste of taxpayer money and the violation of public trust. (Or the IRSs Gilligans Island-themed training video. It just wasnt funny.)
The last few days have produced story after story of astounding government incompetence.

An Inspector General Report issued Monday found that an EPA warehouse in Maryland stores all sorts of unusedand expensive!equipment, purchased on the taxpayer dime and now gathering dust, including computers and pianos. (Read more in National Journal.)

Question: why does the Environmental Protection Agency purchase, store, and forget about multiple pianos?
Meanwhile, EPA employees used the warehouse to build unauthorized and hidden personal spacesthat included televisions, refrigerators, radios, microwaves, chairs and couches. They ensured their hideaways wouldnt be caught by security cameras, and even built a makeshift gym.
A May 31 response to a Freedom of Information Act request showed, however, there seemed to be some model employees at the EPA. Like Richard Windsor.

Three years in a row, he was awarded a Certificate for Ethical Behavior, and was also given a certificate for completing cyber-security training courses. The only problem: Richard Windsor isnt real. It was the email pseudonym adopted by former EPA Director Lisa Jackson, raising serious questions about whether she was intentionally avoiding FOIA requests for her email correspondence.

The IRS and EPA must be in a competition for who can produce the most bizarre scandal. 
An Inspector General report on the IRS found the tax-collecting agency spent $50 million on 220 conferences between 2010 and 2012. Surely, these conferences were of critical importance if the IRS was spending taxpayer dollars on them, right?

Judge for yourself. Conference headliners included a Happiness Expert, an Innovation Expert and a $17,000 speaker who discussed Leadership Through Art. That sure doesnt paint a picture of fiscal responsibility.
At the conferences, IRS employees filmed expensive dance videos and spent $60,000 to produce Star Trek and Gilligans Island themed training videos.
Thats not the only tale of a fateful trip. The IRS gave out baseball tickets, booked stays in presidential suites that cost thousands of dollars a night, and never bothered to negotiate lower room rates. (Be sure to read the AP story for all the details.)

In Obamas Washington, theres little accountability to be found. Officials shirk their responsibilities to be honest with taxpayers. For example, the Department of Veterans Affairs recently tried to get out of a long-standing Freedom of Information Act request by saying that sequester cuts meant they didnt have the funds to complete it.
But as it turns out, that department is exempt from any sequester cuts.

The Labor Department, facing a FOIA request from the Associated Press for political appointees email addresses, told the AP theyd hand them over but only for a price: $1.03 million. That, by the way, is illegal.
Government incompetence is out of control. The federal bureaucracy has grown too big to be accountable, too labyrinthine to be transparent.
In the past few weeks, the nation has learned more and more about the abuses of the IRS in its targeting of conservative groups.

Weve sat slack-jawed at the news of the Justice Departments tracking and monitoring of reporters. But these are just two especially shocking symptoms of a larger problem. And as we look closer and dig deeper, were finding more proof that excess government produces government excess. Worse, this is probably just the tip of the iceberg.
About a year ago, as he campaigned for reelection, President Obama said, as president of the United States, its pretty clear to me that Im responsible for folks who are working in the federal government and you know, Harry Truman said the buck stops with you.
All the scandals and stories involve folks who are working in the federal government. So, by the presidents own standard, hes responsible. Now he just needs to take responsibility.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/06/07/where-obama-as-irs-epa-compete-for-most-bizarre-scandal-in-washington/print#ixzz2VavS66dC


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Same here--I cross stitch and raise and lower hems on my son's pants, but that's it for the needlework. My mother loved to sew but wasn't interested in either knitting or crocheting--for me it's just the opposite.


With so many crafts to choose from, there's room for a lot of diversity. I think that's kind of cool.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I get it, now *you* are accusing *me* of what *you* think I thought.
> 
> If you need to remember the names and accusations you levied against me, read *your own posts and words*.


You are such a farce. You "investigated" the wrong person and are now still trying blame Susan? You are a real piece of work.
Go back to your bus. You have 4 flat tires. Maybe all of that hot air inside you and those huge lips you use to slander people with can blow them all back up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Where's Obama as IRS, EPA compete for most bizarre scandal in Washington?
> By Reince Priebus June 07, 2013 FoxNews.com
> 
> Fake employees who win awards. Workers building comfy warehouse hideaways. Big bucks shelled out for for pricey happiness experts. And professionally produced office dance videos.
> ...


Momeee , do us a favor. Why don't you print all this stuff and mail it to someone who cares?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Momee, I must have missed the part of your post about Kerry giving the Muslim Brotherhood $1.3 billion when you say where this information come from. And, who in the world could possibly believe it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nobody with a brain in their head, SS

BAZINGA!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> With so many crafts to choose from, there's room for a lot of diversity. I think that's kind of cool.


It is--I tat as well, but aye there's the rub--with so many crafts there's never enough time to get much done with any single one.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nobody with a brain in their head, SS
> BAZINGA!


Bazinga? Over a long, experience-filled life I've met several people with brains in their heads who also managed to believe some form of utter nonsense or other.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It is--I tat as well, but aye there's the rub--with so many crafts there's never enough time to get much done with any single one.


And there are so many things, generally, that there will never be time for. So far, the best solution I've come up with is to drop the most unlikely pieces of baggage as I go along and feel like my bucket list is reasonabbly realistic.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Time for me to turn in as well...have a good night, SS.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Time for me to turn in as well...have a good night, SS.


You, too. It's time for a bit of a good book to read and then lights out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> What is so very sad is that they give a whole lot of people from their neck of the woods such a bad name. Analyze their way of writing and their expressions and you quickly can place them geographically. Listen to the accents of their Reps. and Senators in Washington and they too put a bad light on their States. Met so many fine people in all parts of the country and these folks here smear their State's fine Citizens irreparably.
> I grew up in the french part of Canada and though there are divisions between the french and english speaking Citizens, I have never seen them being so nasty to each other. They argue with each other strongly but still show respect while doing so.


I'm Canadian with Quebecois in-laws, Quebecois et Anglaise friends and I have never heard a Quebecer of either side refer to themselves or their province as you have. Quebecois nationalism goes much deeper than language. If you've never seen or heard nastiness, how would you describe the Quiet Revolution, FLQ, October Crisis, Meech and Charlottetown Accords, Bill 101, etc, etc??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love yours too, of course.



BrattyPatty said:


> Night dame! Love your new avatar!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree. It 's not the site. KPG is the lead bully and has no boundries.


BrattyPatty said:


> It was doing just fine til Cherf showed up. Hopefully admin will send her on her way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's what this ringleader does. She's not happy unless everyone's frustrated.



susanmos2000 said:


> I know--how does one deal with folks who are upset about something and come onto the thread in a less-than-pleasant mood? No matter how we respond they try to twist things around and do their darnedest to stir the pot. I can't figure it out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is an example of the manipulation and confusion KPG uses regularly to stir the pot. I'm sorry to say it works too often. 'She said. I never said.' I believe firmly that it is her intention to create unrest rather than discuss opinion.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I see, * you*, not me, referred to Cherf.
> 
> I DID NOT accuse you of calling me Cherf nor did I mention that name.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

More manipulation.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I get it, now *you* are accusing *me* of what *you* think I thought.
> 
> If you need to remember the names and accusations you levied against me, read *your own posts and words*.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mummy, what is your source please?



momeee said:


> John Kerry Gives $1.3 Billion Gift To The Muslim Brotherhood
> 
> Secretary of State John Kerry secretly gave $1.3 billion to Egypt, which is controlled by the Muslim Brotherhood.
> To give this gift, Kerry had to waive restrictions put in place by Congress, which forbid giving US military aid unless the country meets certain basic democracy standards. The secretary of state is supposed to certify that the recipient countrys government is upporting the transition to civilian government, including holding free and fair elections, implementing policies to protect freedom of expression, association and religion, and due process of law.
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> More manipulation.


V ery typical of Cherf. I couldn't find any post where you challenged it to find your old user name. Not on the thread or your posts. So there is another great big lie out of it.
She screwed up royally. She had no idea of what she was trying to do ,obviously. Maybe they will return her to Ravelry on their bus trip, if she doesn't get banned first.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm Canadian with Quebecois in-laws, Quebecois et Anglaise friends and I have never heard a Quebecer of either side refer to themselves or their province as you have. Quebecois nationalism goes much deeper than language. If you've never seen or heard nastiness, how would you describe the Quiet Revolution, FLQ, October Crisis, Meech and Charlottetown Accords, Bill 101, etc, etc??


west coast kitty
I am not Canadian. Perhaps it is the fact that I am not that the people were so nice.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

momeee said:


> Where's Obama as IRS, EPA compete for most bizarre scandal in Washington?
> By Reince Priebus June 07, 2013 FoxNews.com
> 
> Fake employees who win awards. Workers building comfy warehouse hideaways. Big bucks shelled out for for pricey happiness experts. And professionally produced office dance videos.
> ...


Thank you for reminding me of Richard Windsor. I understand having a private email when talking to family or friends. But the idea of having to take classes on line to come up with this fake person to hide what you are doing took a lot of time and effort. This time and effort was done for the sole purpose of hiding communications between government employees, which is illegal. What also should be considered a crime is how she was being paid, with our tax dollars to commit this crime. Is this transparency????
No this is a crime, and if it is a felony she should be prosecuted. She also should be forced to resign and return her paychecks for the last few months.

Do not be surprised at the warehouses in Maryland. That once wonderful state, is a cesspool of democratic incompetence. The taxes are so bad there, that people are moving out in droves to Virginia.

I also wonder if this fake identity and email address were created because she knew about the massive mega data collection by the HSA, and was trying to avoid detection? In Obamaworld, his cronies can avoid being spied upon, but the rest of us can't.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Also why was Obama in California for a fund raiser instead of doing his job in DC? The Dems keep screaming about getting something done, but where is the leadership? He is off for photo ops and parties to raise money. Another example of his lack of leadership. Another example of arrogance. Another example of how he would rather do anything but his job. Wonder if all of this fund raising tired him out so much that he needs to nap all weekend.

He appears to be incapable of being a leader. He can't even talk intelligently without a teleprompter. He rambles and makes no sense.

When Americans fix the problem at the top, maybe something will get done.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Goodie, then you can stop insulting me and calling me someone I am not and do no harm.


Motes and beams come to mind. Does it really matter who someone is? I've read dozens of pages of this garbage now. I didn't think it possible that this thread could get any worse and then it went and surprised me again. I thought humility was one of the christian virtues, but there's not much evidence of that.

By the way, in response to the anticipated "why don't you just shove off?", I can't. It's a car crash.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Also why was Obama in California for a fund raiser instead of doing his job in DC? The Dems keep screaming about getting something done, but where is the leadership? He is off for photo ops and parties to raise money. Another example of his lack of leadership. Another example of arrogance. Another example of how he would rather do anything but his job. Wonder if all of this fund raising tired him out so much that he needs to nap all weekend.
> 
> He appears to be incapable of being a leader. He can't even talk intelligently without a teleprompter. He rambles and makes no sense.
> 
> When Americans fix the problem at the top, maybe something will get done.


Sigh....do you mean Obama being in California for a meeting with the new Chinese Prime Minister?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

damemary said:


> Mummy, what is your source please?


http://p.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/jun/7/secretary-state-john-kerry-quietly-sends-13b-egypt/

It was easy to find sources, but this one I felt was from a reliable source.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Have a beautiful day everyone. Knitting socks in double knitting today.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Catarry said:


> Sigh....do you mean Obama being in California for a meeting with the new Chinese Prime Minister?


Catarry
Noticed that these folks here know absolutely nothing about Diplomacy? Arrogance is their mainstay.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Catarry, BrattyPatty, Susanmos, and Damemary - I just wanted to comment publically on how refreshing it is to read the contributions of such obviously strong, intelligent, wonderful women. My own personal growth has come from my time spent with people like you who have so much to offer and are not afraid to share without feeling it necessary to be caustic and offensive - something that appears to be rare on this site. Mostly I just sort of hang back and read and shake my head in disbelief at some of the things I read. Of course there are others here on KP I enjoy as well, but you always seem to make your points so eloquently and without the need of writing rambling manifestos that missed out on fact-checking. As one of you summed up so very succinctly - Bazinga! It is such a pleasure and so very appreciated. Carry on!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Catarry, BrattyPatty, Susanmos, and Damemary - I just wanted to comment publically on how refreshing it is to read the contributions of such obviously strong, intelligent, wonderful women. My own personal growth has come from my time spent with people like you who have so much to offer and are not afraid to share without feeling it necessary to be caustic and offensive - something that appears to be rare on this site. Mostly I just sort of hang back and read and shake my head in disbelief at some of the things I read. Of course there are others here on KP I enjoy as well, but you always seem to make your points so eloquently and without the need of writing rambling manifestos that missed out on fact-checking. As one of you summed up so very succinctly - Bazinga! It is such a pleasure and so very appreciated. Carry on!


Wonderfully supportive words, mopgenorth--thank you so much. In all fairness I have to give most of the credit to the others--their ability to keep their heads when the going gets tough simply astounds me. I find their intelligence, wit, and eloquence a never-ending source of pleasure and inspiration--it's truly refreshing in a world inhabited by too many narrow-minded and grossly ignorant folks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> V ery typical of Cherf. I couldn't find any post where you challenged it to find your old user name. Not on the thread or your posts. So there is another great big lie out of it.
> She screwed up royally. She had no idea of what she was trying to do ,obviously. Maybe they will return her to Ravelry on their bus trip, if she doesn't get banned first.


I checked for the alleged post myself--it doesn't exist. There was no justification for all the snooping and prying on KPG's part except in her mind.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Who cares if KPG is Cherf or so-and-so is Ingried and all that? They're just as awful now with their new names as they were with their old ones. Do any of you sensible, intelligent people really want to let Cherf, Ingried, etc., win by responding to them and trying to out them? Right now, whenever anyone reponds to them they win and this topic loses. They thrive on the attention they're getting. Of course, I'm not a better person than anyone else here, 
I'm not the boss of anyone here, etc., I'm aware that we have free speech and I can stop participating here but a lot of damage has already been done to some very decent people and this question is still valid, "What if they gave a war and nobody came?"


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Catarry, BrattyPatty, Susanmos, and Damemary - I just wanted to comment publically on how refreshing it is to read the contributions of such obviously strong, intelligent, wonderful women. My own personal growth has come from my time spent with people like you who have so much to offer and are not afraid to share without feeling it necessary to be caustic and offensive - something that appears to be rare on this site. Mostly I just sort of hang back and read and shake my head in disbelief at some of the things I read. Of course there are others here on KP I enjoy as well, but you always seem to make your points so eloquently and without the need of writing rambling manifestos that missed out on fact-checking. As one of you summed up so very succinctly - Bazinga! It is such a pleasure and so very appreciated. Carry on!


You've written a truly admirable piece of sarcasm. Carry on!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Who cares if KPG is Cherf or so-and-so is Ingried and all that? They're just as awful now with their new names as they were with their old ones. Do any of you sensible, intelligent people really want to let Cherf, Ingried, etc., win by responding to them and trying to out them? Right now, whenever anyone reponds to them they win and this topic loses. They thrive on the attention they're getting. Of course, I'm not a better person than anyone else here,
> I'm not the boss of anyone here, etc., I'm aware that we have free speech and I can stop participating here but a lot of damage has already been done to some very decent people and this question is still valid, "What if they gave a war and nobody came?"


Frankly I think if nobody came these folks would wait on the steps, then try to break down our front doors.
But I have to agree with you, SS--things have really taken a turn for worse in the thread. Until very recently a sense of good humor and mutual albeit grudging respect permeated the thread, which lightened the mood considerably when the going got tough. Somehow that seems to have dissipated, and it's a real shame.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> You've written a truly admirable piece of sarcasm. Carry on!


I'm so sorry SS - it was a simple oversite on my part to exclude you! There are so many and it is difficult to name everyone who moves and inspires me!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Greetings. I am here now what?
For sure will not give you a chance to get nasty with me again.
Good bye.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And now we have "mopgenorth" who shows a hint of being able to add a new level of baloney to the mix. This topic may be turning into fly paper. The flies fly in and get stuck here and start acting like it's everyone else's fault that they're stuck. I think it's time to go look at the lovely pictures on the Forum.


susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly I think if nobody came these folks would wait on the steps, then try to break down our front doors.
> But I have to agree with you, SS--things have really taken a turn for worse in the thread. Until very recently a sense of good humor and mutual albeit grudging respect permeated the thread, which lightened the mood considerably when the going got tough. Somehow that seems to have dissipated, and it's a real shame.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> And now we have "mopgenorth" who shows a hint of being able to add a new level of baloney to the mix. This topic may be turning into fly paper. The flies fly in and get stuck here and start acting like it's everyone else's fault that they're stuck. I think it's time to go look at the lovely pictures on the Forum.


While I can certainly understand your hesitancy to accept my sincerity, particularly in face of anonymity, I can assure you that I am indeed sincere. I am a life-long BHL, have actively supported and participated in several political campaigns including Hiliary, Obama, Harry, Shelley, Al Frankin, Dick Durbin, Elizabeth W, and others in my local government. I certainly do not always agree, but I truly do appreciate the thoughts and ideas of everyone who can express without attack, especially women, because we are so often overlooked and dismissed. I am always open to learning something new that I hadn't given thought to before. My apologies if I have offended anyone. I always try to let my actions represent my beliefs, but it is difficult in this type of forum where there is so much negativity it is impossible to sometimes know for sure. It is honestly not my intent to cause any more strife than there already is and again, if anyone believes I meant to be sarcastic or if I offended anyone, I am really truly sorry.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What's BHL? Your reply to me shows an even deeper talent for sarcasm than your first post did. I am in awe.


mopgenorth said:


> While I can certainly understand your hesitancy to accept my sincerity, particularly in face of anonymity, I can assure you that I am indeed sincere. I am a life-long BHL, have actively supported and participated in several political campaigns including Hiliary, Obama, Harry, Shelley, Al Frankin, Dick Durbin, Elizabeth W, and others in my local government. I certainly do not always agree, but I truly do appreciate the thoughts and ideas of everyone who can express without attack, especially women, because we are so often overlooked and dismissed. I am always open to learning something new that I hadn't given thought to before. My apologies if I have offended anyone. I always try to let my actions represent my beliefs, but it is difficult in this type of forum where there is so much negativity it is impossible to sometimes know for sure. It is honestly not my intent to cause any more strife than there already is and again, if anyone believes I meant to be sarcastic or if I offended anyone, I am really truly sorry.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> What's BHL? Your reply to me shows an even deeper talent for sarcasm than your first post did. I am in awe.


BHL= bleeding heart liberal - I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> west coast kitty
> I am not Canadian. Perhaps it is the fact that I am not that the people were so nice.


I think many people try to be nice most of the time until it gets to a subject that they feel very strongly about and then emotions erupt. Unfortunately a few people here seem to take disagreement to the lowest levels of crude, personal attacks - well beyond a few partisan digs that aren't surprising in a political discussion.

Growing up in Quebec and remaining oblivious to the conflicts within the province and with the ROC (rest of Canada) is an amazing feat. However did you accomplish that?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think many people try to be nice most of the time until it gets to a subject that they feel very strongly about and then emotions erupt. Unfortunately a few people here seem to take disagreement to the lowest levels of crude, personal attacks - well beyond a few partisan digs that aren't surprising in a political discussion.
> 
> Growing up in Quebec and remaining oblivious to the conflicts within the province and with the ROC (rest of Canada) is an amazing feat. However did you accomplish that?


west coast kitty
Oblivious? You may want to read what I posted originally. I experienced the struggles and the approach to them. Quite different to how I observe them here. Having been much younger than may have made me see it in a different light. I made some observations and will forever love the Canadians, all of them. Case closed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. I don't know what to think yet.



sjrNC said:


> http://p.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/jun/7/secretary-state-john-kerry-quietly-sends-13b-egypt/
> 
> It was easy to find sources, but this one I felt was from a reliable source.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> While I can certainly understand your hesitancy to accept my sincerity, particularly in face of anonymity, I can assure you that I am indeed sincere. I am a life-long BHL, have actively supported and participated in several political campaigns including Hiliary, Obama, Harry, Shelley, Al Frankin, Dick Durbin, Elizabeth W, and others in my local government. I certainly do not always agree, but I truly do appreciate the thoughts and ideas of everyone who can express without attack, especially women, because we are so often overlooked and dismissed. I am always open to learning something new that I hadn't given thought to before. My apologies if I have offended anyone. I always try to let my actions represent my beliefs, but it is difficult in this type of forum where there is so much negativity it is impossible to sometimes know for sure. It is honestly not my intent to cause any more strife than there already is and again, if anyone believes I meant to be sarcastic or if I offended anyone, I am really truly sorry.


It would be your comment --- "people like you who have so much to offer and are not afraid to share without feeling it necessary to be caustic and offensive - something that appears to be rare on this site" --- that would make many readers of this thread believe that you were being sarcastic. Perhaps you've only read a few posts or perhaps you have a different definition of "caustic and offensive" than the generally understood definition. There are now more than 1300 pages in this topic and no shortage of comments ranging from mildly partisan to crude, offensive, outrageous along with some good information and debate


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That sounds like they'd last and fit. Do you use wool and nylon? Do you do this by hand? I've never seen double knitting. Thanks.



Huckleberry said:


> Have a beautiful day everyone. Knitting socks in double knitting today.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, my dear, you have made my day. I was so upset yesterday. Thank you for the kind words.

You are reading my intentions. I find it difficult to stay focused. I try to make my points succinctly with a bit of humor. Perhaps whispering what pops into our minds when confronted with an offensive post. I just feel that wrongs must be answered. Sometimes I feel like Dona Quixote, but your supporting words give me hope.



mopgenorth said:


> Catarry, BrattyPatty, Susanmos, and Damemary - I just wanted to comment publically on how refreshing it is to read the contributions of such obviously strong, intelligent, wonderful women. My own personal growth has come from my time spent with people like you who have so much to offer and are not afraid to share without feeling it necessary to be caustic and offensive - something that appears to be rare on this site. Mostly I just sort of hang back and read and shake my head in disbelief at some of the things I read. Of course there are others here on KP I enjoy as well, but you always seem to make your points so eloquently and without the need of writing rambling manifestos that missed out on fact-checking. As one of you summed up so very succinctly - Bazinga! It is such a pleasure and so very appreciated. Carry on!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

mopgenorth, did you mean your post as sarcasm?



SeattleSoul said:


> You've written a truly admirable piece of sarcasm. Carry on!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

mopgenorth, it appears that your kind post was identifies as sarcasm by seattlesoul. It has also put you on her enemies list. PM me anytime you need help.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My dear, it is so wonderful to find someone active in her community....someone with personal beliefs and an open mind. Hurrah! Don't ever stop. You can be part of changing the world where it needs to be changed.



mopgenorth said:


> While I can certainly understand your hesitancy to accept my sincerity, particularly in face of anonymity, I can assure you that I am indeed sincere. I am a life-long BHL, have actively supported and participated in several political campaigns including Hiliary, Obama, Harry, Shelley, Al Frankin, Dick Durbin, Elizabeth W, and others in my local government. I certainly do not always agree, but I truly do appreciate the thoughts and ideas of everyone who can express without attack, especially women, because we are so often overlooked and dismissed. I am always open to learning something new that I hadn't given thought to before. My apologies if I have offended anyone. I always try to let my actions represent my beliefs, but it is difficult in this type of forum where there is so much negativity it is impossible to sometimes know for sure. It is honestly not my intent to cause any more strife than there already is and again, if anyone believes I meant to be sarcastic or if I offended anyone, I am really truly sorry.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....when you're 'in awe' you might close your mouth so the flies don't get in.>>>



SeattleSoul said:


> What's BHL? Your reply to me shows an even deeper talent for sarcasm than your first post did. I am in awe.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> That sounds like they'd last and fit. Do you use wool and nylon? Do you do this by hand? I've never seen double knitting. Thanks.


damemary
Right now using Acrylic. Have done them in wool to felt as well.
I do them by hand. It is actullay pretty easy to do. I have been given a machine but it is not funtioning and too expensive to fix.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...an open minded person might add that offensive remarks are usually identified only by the opposite side.....and both sides have been known to make such comments and post them.>>>



west coast kitty said:


> It would be your comment --- "people like you who have so much to offer and are not afraid to share without feeling it necessary to be caustic and offensive - something that appears to be rare on this site" --- that would make many readers of this thread believe that you were being sarcastic. Perhaps you've only read a few posts or perhaps you have a different definition of "caustic and offensive" than the generally understood definition.  There are now more than 1300 pages in this topic and no shortage of comments ranging from mildly partisan to crude, offensive, outrageous along with some good information and debate


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Seattle Soul

I am seeing NO sarcasm at all. Are you sure you are answering the right person?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I still haven't even seen a machine, but I've heard of it. I think of it every time I get stuck....which is still too frequent.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Right now using Acrylic. Have done them in wool to felt as well.
> I do them by hand. It is actullay pretty easy to do. I have been given a machine but it is not funtioning and too expensive to fix.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid she's talking to that little voice in her head again.

Maybe we should felt her a long-sleeved jacket that ties in the back.



Huckleberry said:


> Seattle Soul
> 
> I am seeing NO sarcasm at all. Are you sure you are answering the right person?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for now. I'm sure I'll check in later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> west coast kitty
> Oblivious? You may want to read what I posted originally. I experienced the struggles and the approach to them. Quite different to how I observe them here. Having been much younger than may have made me see it in a different light. I made some observations and will forever love the Canadians, all of them. Case closed.


It was your original post that raised the flags - it was very much like if I were to say that US school segregation had its issues but was handled without nastiness - it seemed to me to lack of awareness of the reality of the issues. Do you know parents can't choose what language to educate their children in and businesses can't choose their signs or logos? I'm glad you love Canadians, but you don't understand the issues. You can certainly choose not to respond, but you don't have the authority to close the case


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> http://p.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/jun/7/secretary-state-john-kerry-quietly-sends-13b-egypt/
> 
> It was easy to find sources, but this one I felt was from a reliable source.


It's a difficult position the US is in regarding aid to Egypt. Here's an opinion piece.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/neil-hicks/on-aid-to-egypt_b_2877348.html


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

alcameron said:


> It's a difficult position the US is in regarding aid to Egypt. Here's an opinion piece.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/neil-hicks/on-aid-to-egypt_b_2877348.html


Read piece, I agree with your remark.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Wrong as usual. Our enemies are now wondering how much we know about them and they now will have to change their ways of communicating. Phone and Internet have been their best tools till now.


It is quite obvious our government knows nothing about our enemies. After all, the war on terror is winding down, according to our leader, so why would we need to know about them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Maybe they should do a test run of it on themselves before they foist it on those of us who don't want it.


But, But, But ... Obamacare doesn't apply to them. They opted out long before it became the law.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> My life is perfect! I am not bitter, I just can't deal with lies and stupidity coming from you and your new flock. You accuse me of doing exactly what you have done. How ya doing, Pot?


Keep saying it over and over and you will eventually believe it. FYI, no ones life is perfect, everyone can improve.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Your words to Huckleberry are rude, and to any other from the left who post here.
> You fool nobody. Lies will not get you into heaven, KPG.
> Practice what you preach.


As your words are to anyone on the right. Be honest. Oh my, what am I saying. Honesty is not in your vocabulary. You even chose a liar for your avatar.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Look who's talking!! Chaplain Cherf!


The fourth stooge has surfaced.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No it is not. Damemary told me to take a chance of proving her wrong. I did and found the former name she used on this site. As susanmos2000 stated, there is no harm in people changing identities; no harm in that.
> 
> I'm not stalking anyone, damemary regularly addresses posts to me on this site. I simply accepted her challenge and posted my result.
> 
> I'd like to thank you for explaining your former name was NorthwoodsGal as I did not know that info although it does not interest or matter to me. Again, you got completely confused thanking me for flattering you. I replied to susanmos2000, yet you once again accused me of lying and for something I did not do (reply to you).


KPG, they can't help it. They lie so often they no longer know what the truth is. They were caught and certainly will not admit it. The amusing part is they want an apology from you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting summary...but you left something out--Your threatening post addressed to me:
> 
> "Am I supposed to just forget all the names you have regularly called me? Don't pretend you have not insulted me regularly.
> 
> ...


Give it a rest oh supreme victim. Many is the time that you pounced in on this thread and started with the insults. Your insults are the worst of the bunch as you go straight for the juggler in some cases. Those posts of yours are down right evil. At least the rest of your friends know better and stay away from that kind of behavior.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> John Kerry Gives $1.3 Billion Gift To The Muslim Brotherhood
> 
> Secretary of State John Kerry secretly gave $1.3 billion to Egypt, which is controlled by the Muslim Brotherhood.
> To give this gift, Kerry had to waive restrictions put in place by Congress, which forbid giving US military aid unless the country meets certain basic democracy standards. The secretary of state is supposed to certify that the recipient countrys government is upporting the transition to civilian government, including holding free and fair elections, implementing policies to protect freedom of expression, association and religion, and due process of law.
> ...


This money goes along with the top of the line military aircraft and tanks we are giving Egypt. I mean the Muslim Brotherhood. It would be interesting to do a count on the number of aircraft and tanks still in their possession in 6 months time. Then attempt to track them down. We can have a contest to see which country they call home.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Where's Obama as IRS, EPA compete for most bizarre scandal in Washington?
> By Reince Priebus June 07, 2013 FoxNews.com
> 
> Government incompetence is out of control. The federal bureaucracy has grown too big to be accountable, too labyrinthine to be transparent.
> ...


Unfortunately that won't ever happen. He only takes responsibility for the "good" things the administration does. I.e., OBL.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I know! I know! Ask me!


I will bite since you put it so nicely into words. A friend told me about Knitting paradise since I have just started knitting. I have crocheted since a small child as if it is any of your business. I belong to a crochet group. I am knitting a square now to learn how to get the tension correct.

You women are a know-it-all-nosy-bunch. Thought the rules were to welcome newcomers with kindness. Since you are so intelligent why not give instructions instead of stupid remarks.

I know! I know! Ask me! Do you know how to be nice? Teach me to knit.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Momee, I must have missed the part of your post about Kerry giving the Muslim Brotherhood $1.3 billion when you say where this information come from. And, who in the world could possibly believe it?


We have an agreement with Egypt to give them aid/money as long as they do their part in protecting Israel. This has been in effect for years. Long before the overthrow of their government during the Arab Spring.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> While I can certainly understand your hesitancy to accept my sincerity, particularly in face of anonymity, I can assure you that I am indeed sincere. I am a life-long BHL, have actively supported and participated in several political campaigns including Hiliary, Obama, Harry, Shelley, Al Frankin, Dick Durbin, Elizabeth W, and others in my local government. I certainly do not always agree, but I truly do appreciate the thoughts and ideas of everyone who can express without attack, especially women, because we are so often overlooked and dismissed. I am always open to learning something new that I hadn't given thought to before. My apologies if I have offended anyone. I always try to let my actions represent my beliefs, but it is difficult in this type of forum where there is so much negativity it is impossible to sometimes know for sure. It is honestly not my intent to cause any more strife than there already is and again, if anyone believes I meant to be sarcastic or if I offended anyone, I am really truly sorry.


Fear not. You wrote a geniunely kind and supportive post. Most of your readers know it. There may be one or two who look at all postings through a particular lens, but they have a history of finding fault with the most honest of gestures. Better to focus on those able to hear what you say.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Yeah, imagine that. meerkat never heard of Ravelry, but she's a knitter and crocheter and just happened upon KP!


I found it! I found it! Will join today thanks for information.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh my, solowey is taking everyone to task today. Must have a case of the grumpies again. Try sugar in your coffee, it might make you a little bit sweeter.
And as far as my life goes, it is perfect. I have lived a full and meaningful life with much happiness and joy.
Sorry if you can't handle that solowey.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Fear not. You wrote a geniunely kind and supportive post. Most of your readers know it. There may be one or two who look at all postings through a particular lens, but they have a history of finding fault with the most honest of gestures. Better to focus on those able to hear what you say.


Very well said, Fries! 
Welcome mop! Loved your post and hope you will stick around. Nice to see someone from my old neighborhood, Las Vegas. Feel free to post here and in LOLL whenever you feel like it.
Freedom Fries, it's nice to see your flag!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...an open minded person might add that offensive remarks are usually identified only by the opposite side.....and both sides have been known to make such comments and post them.>>>


<<<whispering... West Coast Kitty did say that. Comprehension is a good thing.>>>


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh my, solowey is taking everyone to task today. Must have a case of the grumpies again. Try sugar in your coffee, it might make you a little bit sweeter.
> And as far as my life goes, it is perfect. I have lived a full and meaningful life with much happiness and joy.
> Sorry if you can't handle that solowey.


If that were true, you would come across as a nice, loving person, instead of the bitter little person you actually are. Your words and how your treat others speak volumes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> BHL= bleeding heart liberal - I'm sorry you feel that way.


Get used to it, M. WE never know which SS wil show up.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The fourth stooge has surfaced.


Thank you for your Christian attitude towards name-calling. I don't believe I've returned the favor.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Read piece, I agree with your remark.


Thank you for a neutral reply. I appreciate a post that isn't full of trash.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If that were true, you would come across as a nice, loving person, instead of the bitter little person you actually are. Your words and how your treat others speak volumes.


UM, she who has not sinned cast the first stone. 
I am not bitter by any means as I have nothing to be bitter about. I have no patience for this kind of banter from you anymore.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you for your Christian attitude towards name-calling. I don't believe I've returned the favor.


Al, just consider the source and let slide.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But, But, But ... Obamacare doesn't apply to them. They opted out long before it became the law.


The state of California has set up the insurance exchanges and the monthly premiums have come in UNDER estimated prices.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very well said, Fries!
> Welcome mop! Loved your post and hope you will stick around. Nice to see someone from my old neighborhood, Las Vegas. Feel free to post here and in LOLL whenever you feel like it.
> Freedom Fries, it's nice to see your flag!


Thanks BP and FF! (I hope it's okay to use initials - I'm basically keyboard lazy) You can call me Mo or Mop - Looking forward to listening in and learning more about you all, albeit probably some more than others!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If that were true, you would come across as a nice, loving person, instead of the bitter little person you actually are. Your words and how your treat others speak volumes.


Another example!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wait for it, al.............somebody will find something to try and tear that down. Although, that is very good news! Did you finish the walker bag for the nuns?
We have a convent here of cloistered nuns. They leave a list in a little niche in their surrounding wall of things they need. Yarn is always on the list. Dropped some off for them this morning.
They knit blankets and such for the homeless. I have met 2 of them. they are really quite funny.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Thanks BP and FF! (I hope it's okay to use initials - I'm basically keyboard lazy) You can call me Mo or Mop - Looking forward to listening in and learning more about you all, albeit probably some more than others!


Of course it's okay. Welcome to our ongoing party, Mo. It's always an adventure. (Care to borrow my kevlar umbrella?)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Mo sounds much better than mop. I will remember to use that.
Mop is an old nickname thatmy old Baccarat crew used to call me. They used to refer to women as mop squeezers which really bothered me, so I got stuck with the moniker.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Finished the walker caddy and yesterday got some new yarn from WEBS. I signed up for one of Shirley's workshops just to do something different.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow you libs need to get a life. Or maybe your life is sitting in front of your computer all day, making nasty comments and accomplishing absolutely nothing of value to society. You always are talking about armor, enemy lists, with nothing new to say.

Oh about Obama's fund raiser yesterday. What irony, he is going to tell the Chinese to stop spying on us, while he is spying on us. Bet they will listen with baited breath over that logic. Wonder if he needs a TelePrompter to stay on track to remember why it is okay for him to spy and collect data on Americans but it is not okay for the Chinese to do the same.

I have no idea how he will fit the Chinese into his busy schedule. Wonder if the Chinese will pay $32,000 to have dinner with him, or will they get a sack lunch?

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/obama-attend-dnc-fundraiser-at-445812


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Wow you libs need to get a life. Or maybe your life is sitting in front of your computer all day, making nasty comments and accomplishing absolutely nothing of value to society. You always are talking about armor, enemy lists, with nothing new to say.
> 
> Oh about Obama's fund raiser yesterday. What irony, he is going to tell the Chinese to stop spying on us, while he is spying on us. Bet they will listen with baited breath over that logic. Wonder if he needs a TelePrompter to stay on track to remember why it is okay for him to spy and collect data on Americans but it is not okay for the Chinese to do the same.
> 
> ...


I don't like being spied on anymore than you do, dear. But I thought you guys loved the Patriot Act?? I hated it then and I hate it now. I thought I'd do something easy while getting rid of my headache. Wrong place to come!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

P.S. what are YOU doing here off2? Nothing better to do??


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Wow you libs need to get a life. Or maybe your life is sitting in front of your computer all day, making nasty comments and accomplishing absolutely nothing of value to society. You always are talking about armor, enemy lists, with nothing new to say.
> 
> Oh about Obama's fund raiser yesterday. What irony, he is going to tell the Chinese to stop spying on us, while he is spying on us. Bet they will listen with baited breath over that logic. Wonder if he needs a TelePrompter to stay on track to remember why it is okay for him to spy and collect data on Americans but it is not okay for the Chinese to do the same.
> 
> ...


The Hollywood reporter? You have to be kidding. Yes that's a great source for Hollywood gossip and that's about it.
Nobody likes being spied on, off. But that really does go back to the Bush admin and the Patriot Act. Obama didn't write it and until congress and the senate decide to make changes to it, we're stuck with it. 
What are YOU doing here? I am knitting, listening to music and reading as I go.
You really do need to express your hate for Obama. Why not write him a letter? It does you no good to whine about it here.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Of course it's okay. Welcome to our ongoing party, Mo. It's always an adventure. (Care to borrow my kevlar umbrella?)


Thanks for the offer FF- but I'm originally from the Pacific Northwest - umbrellas are for sissies! (easy to talk big when it's 111 degrees outside with not a cloud in sight and 0-humidity). But I may be tempted to hide behind you and use you for a human shield at times, although generally I just find it simpler and kinder not to engage in battles of wit with the unarmed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Thanks for the offer FF- but I'm originally from the Pacific Northwest - umbrellas are for sissies! (easy to talk big when it's 111 degrees outside with not a cloud in sight and 0-humidity). But I may be tempted to hide behind you and use you for a human shield at times, although generally I just find it simpler and kinder not to engage in battles of wit with the unarmed.


Smart lady


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Mo sounds much better than mop. I will remember to use that.
> Mop is an old nickname thatmy old Baccarat crew used to call me. They used to refer to women as mop squeezers which really bothered me, so I got stuck with the moniker.


Good grief - I hope that is ancient history and not recently - there are supposed to be laws for that now.

Where are you now? I was just telling FF it is 111 here but no humidity! Do you miss LV? (sans the old working environment of course)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Thanks for the offer FF- but I'm originally from the Pacific Northwest - umbrellas are for sissies! (easy to talk big when it's 111 degrees outside with not a cloud in sight and 0-humidity). But I may be tempted to hide behind you and use you for a human shield at times, although generally I just find it simpler and kinder not to engage in battles of wit with the unarmed.


111, huh? I'm jealous. Havent seen the sun in a week here.
But I don't miss frying my legs on hot car seats, lol. My brothers and sister are still there.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> P.S. what are YOU doing here off2? Nothing better to do??


You do not think, and you do not know me. You again assumed I was for the Patriot Act.

Spent the last few hours composing the minutes from our fiber festival committee meeting. I need to email them out, so I popped back on line to do that.

Oh this morning I assisted in teaching a workshop on dying wool for one of my guilds.

See I do have things to do; and I accomplished a lot to help my friends and guilds.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

So much humility here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You do not think, and you do not know me. You again assumed I was for the Patriot Act.
> 
> Spent the last few hours composing the minutes from our fiber festival committee meeting. I need to email them out, so I popped back on line to do that.
> 
> ...


Good for you! We all are involved in many things. I don't feel the need to list them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Good grief - I hope that is ancient history and not recently - there are supposed to be laws for that now.
> 
> Where are you now? I was just telling FF it is 111 here but no humidity! Do you miss LV? (sans the old working environment of course)


I am in Minnesota now. Yes, I do miss Vegas terribly during the long winter here. I was back there a few months ago and felt like a tourist. Everytime I visit it seems it has grown even more. I miss my friends and family but we all keep in touch on a regular basis.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> So much humility here.


<<Insert Church Lady Superior Strut>>


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You do not think, and you do not know me. You again assumed I was for the Patriot Act.
> 
> Spent the last few hours composing the minutes from our fiber festival committee meeting. I need to email them out, so I popped back on line to do that.
> 
> ...


No one ever stated that you were 'for' the Patriot Act. I would really worry if you were.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'm out of here for a bit. The sun just popped out and I have some flowers to get planted.BBL

BAZINGA!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Good for you! We all are involved in many things. I don't feel the need to list them.


Why not? You said to throw Jane on the bus. Who is she? I sent Janeway a PM been getting info. Did not find Jane in the directory so which one of you is she?

Just joined Ravelry thanks for that info lots of crochet patterns.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Well Andrea you asked what I was doing and I answered. Obviously your question assumed I have nothing to do on a Saturday but sit around my computer.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Well Andrea you asked what I was doing and I answered. Obviously your question assumed I have nothing to do on a Saturday but sit around my computer.


She asked in response to your comments about folks sitting around the computer on a Saturday. Who started the discussion? Who, typing at the computer on a Saturday, invited the question? Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Well Andrea you asked what I was doing and I answered. Obviously your question assumed I have nothing to do on a Saturday but sit around my computer.


No, that would be you who said it. I just returned the question. You brought it up. I have no desire to quibble over such minutiae. I actually think we could have a normal conversation once in awhile, but I may be wrong.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This money goes along with the top of the line military aircraft and tanks we are giving Egypt. I mean the Muslim Brotherhood. It would be interesting to do a count on the number of aircraft and tanks still in their possession in 6 months time. Then attempt to track them down. We can have a contest to see which country they call home.


Yes, and which country they use them against. What is going on in the government is shocking, but it appears enough people are rising to the top to demand answers and actions. IT was interesting to watch Carney try to defend Rice's lying, ineptitude and new job appointment. He is no better than a prostitute.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, and which country they use them against. What is going on in the government is shocking, but it appears enough people are rising to the top to demand answers and actions. IT was interesting to watch Carney try to defend Rice's lying, ineptitude and new job appointment. He is no better than a prostitute.


Oh, please. Read some more stuff about our relationship with Egypt so that you have a better understanding of what we're dealing with. We are in a very difficult position there.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am in Minnesota now. Yes, I do miss Vegas terribly during the long winter here. I was back there a few months ago and felt like a tourist. Everytime I visit it seems it has grown even more. I miss my friends and family but we all keep in touch on a regular basis.


I know what you mean - I'm way out in Northwest, away from all the hustle and bustle but not so far that I can't still wander into "town" for some fun. The new Smith Center is amazing - have been to several events there and Spring Mountain Ranch Summer Theater season has started.

Wish you could be here next Friday - Liat Gat from Knitfreedom is going to be here to help celebrate "Knitting in Public" - she wanted to be outdoors until I told her how hot it is here - so we may find someplace indoors on the strip (Paris maybe) or hang out in front of the Bellagio fountain for a while. Will take some pictures to post next weekend!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> <<Insert Church Lady Superior Strut>>


I can't stop laughing...Excuse me while I go change my Depends...


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, please. Read some more stuff about our relationship with Egypt so that you have a better understanding of what we're dealing with. We are in a very difficult position there.


I read your link, thank you, agree with parts. As long as we keep throwing money at them, with no strings attached, or not enforcing the weak ones we have, it is just aiding the brotherhood. I do understand the culture and we have no loyalty there, just broken promises after getting aid.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Give it a rest oh supreme victim. Many is the time that you pounced in on this thread and started with the insults. Your insults are the worst of the bunch as you go straight for the juggler in some cases. Those posts of yours are down right evil. At least the rest of your friends know better and stay away from that kind of behavior.


A "juggler" is someone who tosses a various number of objects around and always catches them as they go by. The "jugular" vein is the one that'll get you bled to death in a few hot seconds. English is an endlessly fascinating language. Try it some time, you might like it.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I dont want to go to the trash talking off the wall stupid dames. They have no idea of what is going on with the presss, and worry about copy and paste they do it, coming on at night when no one is on they do it, they cant even be orginal, have to copy what right does for laughs. Too funnnnnnnnnnnnnny, brainless wonders.
> Hill a rays for Pres, please she couldnt even beat Obama. Mount Rushmore, yea right in your dreams, that will be the day. What a bunch of nut cases..


What language is this, pig latin?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> This money goes along with the top of the line military aircraft and tanks we are giving Egypt. I mean the Muslim Brotherhood. It would be interesting to do a count on the number of aircraft and tanks still in their possession in 6 months time. Then attempt to track them down. We can have a contest to see which country they call home.


I'm going to have to check out this group, The Muslim Brotherhood. It sounds a lot like the Illluminati.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> I read your link, thank you, agree with parts. As long as we keep throwing money at them, with no strings attached, or not enforcing the weak ones we have, it is just aiding the brotherhood. I do understand the culture and we have no loyalty there, just broken promises after getting aid.


Momeee, I didn't mean you should read just my link. It's very hard to determine who's doing what in that country and whether we can trust any of them. What would happen if we just withdrew all aid?? I think we're caught in choosing what to do. Not an easy job to determine how to proceed.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

momeee said:


> I read your link, thank you, agree with parts. As long as we keep throwing money at them, with no strings attached, or not enforcing the weak ones we have, it is just aiding the brotherhood. I do understand the culture and we have no loyalty there, just broken promises after getting aid.


I think it is a complicated relationship. I think we do need to be careful about who we are giving money too. They should keep promises in order to keep getting aid.
Like Syria, Assad is horrible, but then who are the rebels really. Are they really our enemies too or can we trust them.

We need to be very careful who we help. 
Assad, according to reports has used chemical weapons. I know that was to be a "red" line in the sand, which it probably should be, but what should we do. 
No, I don't want to send troops, so will sanctions work..don't know?Dealing with Syria we are also dealing with Russia and Iraq.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm going to have to check out this group, The Muslim Brotherhood. It sounds a lot like the Illluminati.


Do some reading regarding their education, philosophy, goals, etc. Quite disturbing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ah, here you are again. It's possible many people were bereft while you were gone.


FreedomFries said:


> Fear not. You wrote a geniunely kind and supportive post. Most of your readers know it. There may be one or two who look at all postings through a particular lens, but they have a history of finding fault with the most honest of gestures. Better to focus on those able to hear what you say.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Momeee, I didn't mean you should read just my link. It's very hard to determine who's doing what in that country and whether we can trust any of them. What would happen if we just withdrew all aid?? I think we're caught in choosing what to do. Not an easy job to determine how to proceed.


That has been a dilemma in the US for decades, i.e., if we don't give our almost enemies money, perhaps their loyalty will go to a bigger enemy...or how much does it take to buy an ally? With this group, I do not believe they will every be our ally. I've done a reasonable amount of reading on the brotherhood and nothing makes me comfortable.

It seems that every day there is another incident where Americans are being attacked by a middle eastern group. I found this particularly disturbing ( I know you don't love the site) but where does political correctness draw the line?

Islamists and Leftists Bully College Republicans

06/03/13 College Republicans in Portland were screening the movie Obsession. Instead, they were shut down and escorted away.

From Gateway Pundit:

Welcome to the indoctrination  where abuse and harassment are accepted on college campuses

Portland State University College Republicans screened the film Obsession this week at a campus event. The film focuses radical Islams fascination and war with western civilization. During the screening a large contingent of socialists and Muslims stormed into the room and interrupted the show. The Islamo-leftists intimidate and shout down the College Republicans, effectively bullying them out of their own campus event.

Then the videographer was escorted out of the public event.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Ah, here you are again. It's possible many people were bereft while you were gone.


I'll refrain from imagining sarcasm where none could possibly be intended.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

momeee said:


> Do some reading regarding their education, philosophy, goals, etc. Quite disturbing.


Forgive me for giving an opinion before I know what's what, (which is nothing new around here...) but I have a feeling this Muslim Brotherhood thing is another in a long line of conspiracy theories. Its roots come from boneheaded anti-Muslim hate artists who believe in this kind of baloney, and has no real membership at all. Remember JFK? Who assasinated him? There's a long, long list of conspiracy theories for THAT and it happened almost 50 years ago. I'm really looking forward to November 23rd when the files on JFK that were sealed for 50 years become available to the public. It saddens me to think I'll probably miss the files that were sealed for 75 years unless I'm really lucky and make it to 89 years old.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I won't refrain from thinking of you as an opportunistic parasite that turns up when the hunting season is at its best.


FreedomFries said:


> I'll refrain from imagining sarcasm where none could possibly be intended.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What do you expect from someone whose username starts with "bratty"? Not much as far as I'm concerned.


soloweygirl said:


> If that were true, you would come across as a nice, loving person, instead of the bitter little person you actually are. Your words and how your treat others speak volumes.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I won't refrain from thinking of you as an opportunistic parasite that turns up when the hunting season is at its best.


And here we have the answer to the question of "what would happen if they gave a war and nobody came." Sad, but all too predictable.

Ladies, I suggest the rest of us return to the original discussion and consider this unfortunate subthread closed.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Of course, everyone comes to the end of their patience at some point.


FreedomFries said:


> And here we have the answer to the question of "what would happen if they gave a war and nobody came." Sad, but all too predictable.
> 
> Ladies, I suggest the rest of us return to the original discussion and consider this unfortunate subthread closed.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Forgive me for giving an opinion before I know what's what, (which is nothing new around here...) but I have a feeling this Muslim Brotherhood thing is another in a long line of conspiracy theories. Its roots come from boneheaded anti-Muslim hate artists who believe in this kind of baloney, and has no real membership at all. Remember JFK? Who assasinated him? There's a long, long list of conspiracy theories for THAT and it happened almost 50 years ago. I'm really looking forward to November 23rd when the files on JFK that were sealed for 50 years become available to the public. It saddens me to think I'll probably miss the files that were sealed for 75 years unless I'm really lucky and make it to 89 years old.


I'll leave it up to you to read a little on the brotherhood...no haters, no conspiracy theory...just a reality check. Read what has happened in Great Britain and Denmark with the influx and increase in muslim brotherhood. I'm all for freedom of religion, or freedom from religion, but this is neither. and it has no similarity to the theories about JFK. Yes, I also am eagerly awaiting the files also.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

On and on it goes, lol. From what I observe if certain people mentioned what a lovely day it was, someone else would take exception to it and on the crap goes for another hundred pages.

Really can you not find a subject and talk normally without belittling anyone with a different viewpoint.

Also those who spout off about the muslim brotherhood, do you actually know any muslim people? I do and believe me they show more sincerity and kindness then what I have observed from the fine Christian ladies on this board.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

momeee said:


> I'll leave it up to you to read a little on the brotherhood...no haters, no conspiracy theory...just a reality check. Read what has happened in Great Britain and Denmark with the influx and increase in muslim brotherhood. I'm all for freedom of religion, or freedom from religion, but this is neither. and it has no similarity to the theories about JFK. Yes, I also am eagerly awaiting the files also.


Well stated. Did you notice that they want to change the subject? Wonder why. Maybe it is another topic they can't win.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Andrea. Good perspective. That was my first thought when the original piece was posted. The world is a complicated place. No simple answers. I say to beware those who ask the simple questions. They are designed to get us to jump on the bandwagon without thinking it through.



alcameron said:


> It's a difficult position the US is in regarding aid to Egypt. Here's an opinion piece.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/neil-hicks/on-aid-to-egypt_b_2877348.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...we need to know our enemies always. I'm amazed you would ask such a foolish question. As they say, the answer is frequently in the question. >>>



soloweygirl said:


> It is quite obvious our government knows nothing about our enemies. After all, the war on terror is winding down, according to our leader, so why would we need to know about them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

blah blah smooch.



soloweygirl said:


> KPG, they can't help it. They lie so often they no longer know what the truth is. They were caught and certainly will not admit it. The amusing part is they want an apology from you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nothing here.



soloweygirl said:


> Give it a rest oh supreme victim. Many is the time that you pounced in on this thread and started with the insults. Your insults are the worst of the bunch as you go straight for the juggler in some cases. Those posts of yours are down right evil. At least the rest of your friends know better and stay away from that kind of behavior.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are primarily interested in improving your knitting skills, start with the Main section rather than General Chit Chat. Why did you choose General Chit Chat?



Meerkat said:


> I will bite since you put it so nicely into words. A friend told me about Knitting paradise since I have just started knitting. I have crocheted since a small child as if it is any of your business. I belong to a crochet group. I am knitting a square now to learn how to get the tension correct.
> 
> You women are a know-it-all-nosy-bunch. Thought the rules were to welcome newcomers with kindness. Since you are so intelligent why not give instructions instead of stupid remarks.
> 
> I know! I know! Ask me! Do you know how to be nice? Teach me to knit.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> If you are primarily interested in improving your knitting skills, start with the Main section rather than General Chit Chat. Why did you choose General Chit Chat?


Snoozi-YAC what business is it of yours where she posts? What business is it of yours to suggests where she posts? Since you never post in the Main area, you really should follow your own advice.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Snoozi-YAC what business is it of yours where she posts? What business is it of yours to suggests where she posts? Since you never post in the Main area, you really should follow your own advice.


Bellicose response not needed


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we would all admit that this site is taking too much of all of our time. However, meercat has presented herself as a newbie most interested in improving her knitting skills. Do you see my point yet or shall I belabor it further Off?



off2knit said:


> Snoozi-YAC what business is it of yours where she posts? What business is it of yours to suggests where she posts? Since you never post in the Main area, you really should follow your own advice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....it's how she releases hot air. Run. >>>



alcameron said:


> Bellicose response not needed


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for now.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> I think we would all admit that this site is taking too much of all of our time. However, meercat has presented herself as a newbie most interested in improving her knitting skills. Do you see my point yet or shall I belabor it further Off?


Belabor your heart out, but would you and your friend stop with the war verbiage and put downs. It is hard to take anything you say seriously when you resort to such sophomoric games. Does retirement mean regression?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Snoozi-YAC what business is it of yours where she posts? What business is it of yours to suggests where she posts? Since you never post in the Main area, you really should follow your own advice.


Off2. This is your response. Your snarky language is what we respond to. Retirement doesn't mean we take rude behavior from the likes of you. You always play the blame game. Control your own behavior so there's nothing to create ill will. I say this with the best of intentions.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> What do you expect from someone whose username starts with "bratty"? Not much as far as I'm concerned.


Are we going there again, SS? Go take a nap, honey.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

damemary said:


> Bazinga for now.


Bazinga, indeed.

And agreed, BP. Hypocrisy is only interesting for a very little while.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> On and on it goes, lol. From what I observe if certain people mentioned what a lovely day it was, someone else would take exception to it and on the crap goes for another hundred pages.
> 
> Really can you not find a subject and talk normally without belittling anyone with a different viewpoint.
> 
> Also those who spout off about the muslim brotherhood, do you actually know any muslim people? I do and believe me they show more sincerity and kindness then what I have observed from the fine Christian ladies on this board.


Yes, I do. I am talking about the muslim brotherhood, a radical group, not every-day nice people. Of course, there are 'good' and 'bad' in every faith. There are those who follow the tenets of their faith to the letter, and there are those who pick and choose what to follow as it suits them, the 'pick and choose approach' is not what this group is about. Others simply try to live good moral lives. Please learn about this group, and the incidents that are currently taking place in the US as well as other non-muslim countries.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Had to look up who was SS. SeattleSoul at least you have not been rude to me. How do you tolerate these people who are without manners.

Off2knit thanks for your kindness on this site. I know who the Democrats and Republicans are on this site. The Democrats have been very rude to me considering they do not know my political views. You Republicans have been nice.

Not one has offered to help teach knitting nor given any kind words. Sent Janeway a PM but could not find Jane in the directory. Funny. . .some think I am one of them . . .having fun here will stay.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Had to look up who was SS. SeattleSoul at least you have not been rude to me. How do you tolerate these people who are without manners.
> 
> Off2knit thanks for your kindness on this site. I know who the Democrats and Republicans are on this site. The Democrats have been very rude to me considering they do not know my political views. You Republicans have been nice.
> 
> Not one has offered to help teach knitting nor given any kind words. Sent Janeway a PM but could not find Jane in the directory. Funny. . .some think I am one of them . . .having fun here will stay.


Meerkat
YouTube is a great place to improve your knitting technique.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I know what you mean - I'm way out in Northwest, away from all the hustle and bustle but not so far that I can't still wander into "town" for some fun. The new Smith Center is amazing - have been to several events there and Spring Mountain Ranch Summer Theater season has started.
> 
> Wish you could be here next Friday - Liat Gat from Knitfreedom is going to be here to help celebrate "Knitting in Public" - she wanted to be outdoors until I told her how hot it is here - so we may find someplace indoors on the strip (Paris maybe) or hang out in front of the Bellagio fountain for a while. Will take some pictures to post next weekend!


I am familiar with that area, Mo. My sister lives off of Ann Road.
The Smith Center is amazing! My high school drama teacher, Bob Forbuss, is on the board. 
I wish I could be there next weekend for the event. Sounds like fun, but I'm afraid I'd stick out like a sore thumb with my pale Minnesota skin. lol. At least you would stay cool by the fountains at Bellagio.
Please do post the pics. I would love to see them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Meerkat
> YouTube is a great place to improve your knitting technique.


In the main section of this site you can find all kinds of knitting advice and help.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Snoozi-YAC what business is it of yours where she posts? What business is it of yours to suggests where she posts? Since you never post in the Main area, you really should follow your own advice.


Off, take a pill or something. Good God, woman! Meercat asked why she isn't learning anything about knitting in this thread. Dame merely suggested the Main board so she could get the help she asked about.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Ah, here you are again. It's possible many people were bereft while you were gone.


I was.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think we would all admit that this site is taking too much of all of our time. However, meercat has presented herself as a newbie most interested in improving her knitting skills. Do you see my point yet or shall I belabor it further Off?


How dare you write the word belabor to me: meaning: to beat severely, to scold, to spend too much time on. .

With your name do Damemary I would think you would at least have a few manners. I will stay here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Well stated. Did you notice that they want to change the subject? Wonder why. Maybe it is another topic they can't win.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> How dare you write the word belabor to me: meaning: to beat severely, to scold, to spend too much time on. .
> 
> With your name do Damemary I would think you would at least have a few manners. I will stay here.


Psst, Meercat, Dame was quoting off to knit. If you are going to throw a tantrum, at least know who you are directing it to.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are we going there again, SS? Go take a nap, honey.


So true. What a way to present yourself with a name like "Bratty". From the beginning that name 'Bratty" has given me a window as to who/what I was dealing with. VERY unappealing. Bad/negative presentation!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> How dare you write the word belabor to me: meaning: to beat severely, to scold, to spend too much time on. .
> 
> With your name do Damemary I would think you would at least have a few manners. I will stay here.


Nobody has asked you to leave. You are being overly dramatic.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So true. What a way to present yourself with a name like "Bratty". From the beginning that name 'Bratty" has given me a window as to who/what I was dealing with. VERY unappealing. Bad/negative presentation!


Lukelucy, where is that set of legs you have been clinging to all week? I think she is looking for you.
Sticks and stones sweetie.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Meerkat
> YouTube is a great place to improve your knitting technique.


Thank you for your manners. I found Ravelry as one told me about it as crochet & knit patterns. Joined today & found a good site.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Psst, Meercat, Dame was quoting off to knit. If you are going to throw a tantrum, at least know who you are directing it to.


Can't Dame answer or do you run this show? You hit the edit button while I was typing on this. . I am not throwing a tantrum just a statement.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Can't Dame answer or do you run this show?


She is offline right now, but if you go back and read the posts, you will see that off2knit used the word belabor.Dame just quoted her.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Patty and FF - I thought I would pop in and see if anything on the landscape has changed. Pretty much the same. I'm only on my first square Patty. I need to kick it into high gear and start an assembly line of one. I have tried to teach the cats to knit and before they even mastered casting on I heard rumors that they wanted to start a Union and I promptly fired them and said none of that commie-pinko stuff will be allowed in this household and to show them I meant business I did the Superior Dance. Now isn't that special?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Patty and FF - I thought I would pop in and see if anything on the landscape has changed. Pretty much the same. I'm only on my first square Patty. I need to kick it into high gear and start an assembly line of one. I have tried to teach the cats to knit and before they even mastered casting on I heard rumors that they wanted to start a Union and I promptly fired them and said none of that commie-pinko stuff will be allowed in this household and to show them I meant business I did the Superior Dance. Now isn't that special?


That is hilarious! Good to see you, Cheeky. The same 3 or 4 got left behind by the bus, I'm afraid. A good discussion was going on when I went out to garden. I came back in and Hello! Here we are again! 
I am working on square 9. No rush, we have to have them in So Africa by New Year's Eve. We actually saw the sun here today! I am doing a happy dance!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Seems as though there are a few cranky people on the right out here tonight Patty. They seem totally lost without KPG. When are they all leaving on the grand tour? I hope it's soon.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Seems as though there are a few cranky people on the right out here tonight Patty. They seem totally lost without KPG. When are they all leaving on the grand tour? I hope it's soon.


Not soon enough!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is hilarious! Good to see you, Cheeky. The same 3 or 4 got left behind by the bus, I'm afraid. A good discussion was going on when I wentout to garden. I came back in and Hello! Here we are again!
> I am working on square 9. No rush, we have to have them in So Africa by New Year's Eve. We actually saw the sun here today! I am doing a happy dance!


Sun would just come out for a few seconds and then right back behind the clouds. Just kept teasing us. Good to know I have a while to get the squares done.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I actually have a little color again. I still have 6 plants to get in, but the ground is still pretty wet in the shade.
There's always tomorrow!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, I do. I am talking about the muslim brotherhood, a radical group, not every-day nice people. Of course, there are 'good' and 'bad' in every faith. There are those who follow the tenets of their faith to the letter, and there are those who pick and choose what to follow as it suits them, the 'pick and choose approach' is not what this group is about. Others simply try to live good moral lives. Please learn about this group, and the incidents that are currently taking place in the US as well as other non-muslim countries.


Actually, the people who are the most troublesome, in my experience, are the ones who do follow their religious texts to the letter. These people are not radical, they are fundamentalists and very dangerous. I don't just have Islamophobia, it is religionphobia. I know that's not a word, but it's the handiest label I can give it. The nicest Muslims and Christians I know are the ones who pick and choose. The original texts are abominable in parts, as you well know.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I did get some good laughs with the posts from the right. They never disappoint. They sure don't grasp the complexity of what goes on in the world around them. If it isn't black and white it goes right over their heads. I wonder if they think the world was running perfectly until Obama became President. It's like the calendar of world events began the first day of his first term and nothing has gone right since then. They are an interesting bunch of people and lack of knowledge does not stop them from expressing their vitriolic remarks. I love it when they claim to be so abused and yet they keep coming back for more. I think the term for that is masochism.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Snoozi-YAC what business is it of yours where she posts? What business is it of yours to suggests where she posts? Since you never post in the Main area, you really should follow your own advice.
> 
> Off2. This is your response. Your snarky language is what we respond to. Retirement doesn't mean we take rude behavior from the likes of you. You always play the blame game. Control your own behavior so there's nothing to create ill will. I say this with the best of intentions.


I stand by my comment. Libs are always telling people what to do and then get bent out of shape when it is suggested they take their own advice. I will also stand by my statement that you are arrogant. Stop telling people what to do, and maybe you will not create ill will. So do you intend to live by your own words and control your own behavior? Doubt it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It is quite obvious our government knows nothing about our enemies. After all, the war on terror is winding down, according to our leader, so why would we need to know about them.


soloweygirl
If you want to be the best at any dance you must keep on your toes. Please note, certain wars on terror are winding down while other methods are being implemented. Glad to educate you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I stand by my comment. Libs are always telling people what to do and then get bent out of shape when it is suggested they take their own advice. I will also stand by my statement that you are arrogant. Stop telling people what to do, and maybe you will not create ill will. So do you intend to live by your own words and control your own behavior? Doubt it.


Waa Waa Waa


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If that were true, you would come across as a nice, loving person, instead of the bitter little person you actually are. Your words and how your treat others speak volumes.


Bratty Patty
Too bad these hateful people do not have a life as yours. If they could spend just a day with you they would be green with envy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> If you want to be the best at any dance you must keep on your toes. Please note, certain wars on terror are winding down while other methods are being implemented. Glad to educate you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Too bad these hateful people do not have a life as yours. If they could spend just a day with you they would be green with envy.


Thanks, Huck


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Actually, the people who are the most troublesome, in my experience, are the ones who do follow their religious texts to the letter. These people are not radical, they are fundamentalists and very dangerous. I don't just have Islamophobia, it is religionphobia. I know that's not a word, but it's the handiest label I can give it. The nicest Muslims and Christians I know are the ones who pick and choose. The original texts are abominable in parts, as you well know.


Hi Anne, good to see you. Would you agree then that Christians could also be terrorists as well as Muslims? I am seeing in the U.S. Christian terrorists. This didn't just begin here but has been going on for quite a while now. From what I see in your country you also have home grown terrorists who were born in England but whose families emigrated from Middle Eastern countries that are predominately Muslim. That kind of terrorism is relatively new to us. What I find disturbing in the U.S. is so many on the right seem to want a theocracy set up here using their beliefs to dictate and determine what the "laws" of the land will be an do not see that this is the way Muslim extremists justify their acts. Please straighten me out on points I may not understand.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Wow you libs need to get a life. Or maybe your life is sitting in front of your computer all day, making nasty comments and accomplishing absolutely nothing of value to society. You always are talking about armor, enemy lists, with nothing new to say.
> 
> Oh about Obama's fund raiser yesterday. What irony, he is going to tell the Chinese to stop spying on us, while he is spying on us. Bet they will listen with baited breath over that logic. Wonder if he needs a TelePrompter to stay on track to remember why it is okay for him to spy and collect data on Americans but it is not okay for the Chinese to do the same.
> 
> ...


odd2knit
Is there nothing original in your hatebag? Go look. Your posting are beyond boring.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> odd2knit
> Is there nothing original in your hatebag? Go look. Your posting are beyond boring.


The Hollywood Reporter is a gossip rag. I wonder if the article wasn't written by Perez Hilton. I am not sure how accurate his articles are, but he wears some knock out stillettos!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I stand by my comment. Libs are always telling people what to do and then get bent out of shape when it is suggested they take their own advice. I will also stand by my statement that you are arrogant. Stop telling people what to do, and maybe you will not create ill will. So do you intend to live by your own words and control your own behavior? Doubt it.


off2knit do you think what you just posted was civil and polite? I have seen many of your posts and they are not kind at all. I make no claims to always being on my best behavior but you can be quite cutting and hurtful when you want to be. I think maybe you should get down off your high horse and come back to reality and reread some of your own posts. Maybe you are just another masochist on the right who likes the abuse. Why do you keep coming back into a brutal situation? You must be getting some satisfaction out of it, right?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wait for it...................................


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Notice how off2knit is trying to spin it around on al?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> What language is this, pig latin?


FreedomFries
I had the same question. Where was such language taught I wonder.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Too bad these hateful people do not have a life as yours. If they could spend just a day with you they would be green with envy.


Now, now, when I said hateful some of you thought I was someone else. Who are you this day? I am not green with envy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries
I love your Avatar. Two beautiful symbols and not desecrated.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Now, now, when I said hateful some of you thought I was someone else. Who are you this day? I am not green with envy.


 Well, golly gee whiz, that's just super!  :-D


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The Hollywood Reporter is a gossip rag. I wonder if the article wasn't written by Perez Hilton. I am not sure how accurate his articles are, but he wears some knock out stilletos!


Maybe that's where a lot of "the news" comes from. Just read it as you are waiting to go through the check out line. Multi tasking at it's best. Here's a link to the Right Wing Watch that gives you a little insight to some of the things occupying the minds of the folks on the right. I really don't understand how people can buy into this stuff but they are. Where is their "blessed assurance" that their religion should give them? Maybe they are afraid they missed the rapture and they got left behind with the rest of us sinners.

http://www.rightwingwatch.org/category/organizations/washington-times - 135k -


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...we need to know our enemies always. I'm amazed you would ask such a foolish question. As they say, the answer is frequently in the question. >>>


soloweygirl
I can assure you that you willl never understand how Foreign Affairs need to be dealt with. 
At least learn that to know one's enemy well is the first order of business and that is where Diplomacy comes in.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry, isn't it great? Love Lady Liberty in the foreground of the flag.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, golly gee whiz, that's just super!  :-D


What is meerkat trying to say? Maybe it's meerkat English.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Belabor your heart out, but would you and your friend stop with the war verbiage and put downs. It is hard to take anything you say seriously when you resort to such sophomoric games. Does retirement mean regression?


off2knit
Why put such an "abused" flag out as your Avatar?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> off2knit do you think what you just posted was civil and polite? I have seen many of your posts and they are not kind at all. I make no claims to always being on my best behavior but you can be quite cutting and hurtful when you want to be. I think maybe you should get down off your high horse and come back to reality and reread some of your own posts. Maybe you are just another masochist on the right who likes the abuse. Why do you keep coming back into a brutal situation? You must be getting some satisfaction out of it, right?


Cannot believe you would accuse a person on this site of masochism. You need a different Avatar or does this one resemble you?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Snoozi-YAC what business is it of yours where she posts? What business is it of yours to suggests where she posts? Since you never post in the Main area, you really should follow your own advice.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What is meerkat trying to say? Maybe it's meerkat English.


No clue, but I was being nice!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What is meerkat trying to say? Maybe it's meerkat English.


You are not nice. Ugly would describe best. Me speaka English. What do you speak. . . .ugly?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> You are not nice. Ugly would describe best. Me speaka English. What do you speak. . . .ugly?


You speaka bullfeathers. And name callling will get you nowhere. Except maybe in the line of the Raid Can.
Ever hear of Kit Carson, Meerkat? Hmmm, a meerkat is a rodent. The Orkin Man can handle that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MOMTO2 said:


> On and on it goes, lol. From what I observe if certain people mentioned what a lovely day it was, someone else would take exception to it and on the crap goes for another hundred pages.
> 
> Really can you not find a subject and talk normally without belittling anyone with a different viewpoint.
> 
> Also those who spout off about the muslim brotherhood, do you actually know any muslim people? I do and believe me they show more sincerity and kindness then what I have observed from the fine Christian ladies on this board.


MOMTO2
I work with them, I dine with them, they live in my neighorhood and we like each other, care for each other when need arises, respect each other, support each other. What a peaceful existence we are living side by side. True Christians and people of different Faiths as well as no Faith stood guard so that no harm would come when their Mosques were being build. We all are our Brother's keepers in my neighborhood.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Notice how off2knit is trying to spin it around on al?


I think off2knit is only capable of making right hand turns so she is always going in circles. Spinning if you will, comes naturally to her. She is a one trick pony and that trick is getting very old and tiring and boring. 
Solowey, well she is just herself. I get crabby like that if I have a rock in my shoe and my foot hurts or if my feet get swollen and my shoes start pinching. She is so angry. Maybe she has foot problems that need attention. She is one of those masochists too. Just can't get enough abuse from the left and keeps coming back for more. they just can't figure it out.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MOMTO2
> I work with them, I dine with them, they live in my neighorhood and we like each other, care for each other when need arises, respect each other, support each other. What a peaceful existence we are living side by side. True Christians and people of different Faiths as well as no Faith stood guard so that no harm would come when their Mosques were being build. We all are our Brother's keepers in my neighborhood.


You will enjoy this video. Not all Muslims are the bad guys as we know, Huck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Patty and FF - I thought I would pop in and see if anything on the landscape has changed. Pretty much the same. I'm only on my first square Patty. I need to kick it into high gear and start an assembly line of one. I have tried to teach the cats to knit and before they even mastered casting on I heard rumors that they wanted to start a Union and I promptly fired them and said none of that commie-pinko stuff will be allowed in this household and to show them I meant business I did the Superior Dance. Now isn't that special?


Cheeky Blighter
Always great to see you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You speaka bullfeathers. And name callling will get you nowhere. Except maybe in the line of the Raid Can.
> Ever hear of Kit Carson, Meerkat? Hmmm, a meerkat is a rodent. The Orkin Man can handle that.


I would like to see the Raid can. She is an unpleasant creature isn't she? Sure wouldn't miss her if she was gone. I think I see a little white foam around her mouth. Maybe she is rabid. Can Raid take care of that,Patty?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Always great to see you.


Hello Huck, good to see you too!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I would like to see the Raid can. She is an unpleasant creature isn't she? Sure wouldn't miss her if she was gone. I think I see a little white foam around her mouth. Maybe she is rabid. Can Raid take care of that,Patty?


Probably not, but this guy can!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think off2knit is only capable of making right hand turns so she is always going in circles. Spinning if you will, comes naturally to her. She is a one trick pony and that trick is getting very old and tiring and boring.
> Solowey, well she is just herself. I get crabby like that if I have a rock in my shoe and my foot hurts or if my feet get swollen and my shoes start pinching. She is so angry. Maybe she has foot problems that need attention. She is one of those masochists too. Just can't get enough abuse from the left and keeps coming back for more. they just can't figure it out.


Cheeky Blighter
You know it is tough when you have only one Oar in the Water. Off2knit
has not discovered that yet.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> You are not nice. Ugly would describe best. Me speaka English. What do you speak. . . .ugly?


You aren't too bright are you dear? You have a rather unpleasant temperament too. That's probably why KPG finds you attractive. They do say birds of a feather but I guess it would be meerkats in your situation. We still haven't been able to determine what KPG is.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> You know it is tough when you have only one Oar in the Water. Off2knit
> has not discovered that yet.


I doubt she ever will.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hello Huck, good to see you too!


Welcome back!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

yakety yak/ don't talk back.



off2knit said:


> Belabor your heart out, but would you and your friend stop with the war verbiage and put downs. It is hard to take anything you say seriously when you resort to such sophomoric games. Does retirement mean regression?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I stand by my comment. Libs are always telling people what to do and then get bent out of shape when it is suggested they take their own advice. I will also stand by my statement that you are arrogant. Stop telling people what to do, and maybe you will not create ill will. So do you intend to live by your own words and control your own behavior? Doubt it.


When you get to my age, you, too, can take some liberties.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....smells like a smokescreen. Ignore.>>>



Meerkat said:


> Had to look up who was SS. SeattleSoul at least you have not been rude to me. How do you tolerate these people who are without manners.
> 
> Off2knit thanks for your kindness on this site. I know who the Democrats and Republicans are on this site. The Democrats have been very rude to me considering they do not know my political views. You Republicans have been nice.
> 
> Not one has offered to help teach knitting nor given any kind words. Sent Janeway a PM but could not find Jane in the directory. Funny. . .some think I am one of them . . .having fun here will stay.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Maybe that's where a lot of "the news" comes from. Just read it as you are waiting to go through the check out line. Multi tasking at it's best. Here's a link to the Right Wing Watch that gives you a little insight to some of the things occupying the minds of the folks on the right. I really don't understand how people can buy into this stuff but they are. Where is their "blessed assurance" that their religion should give them? Maybe they are afraid they missed the rapture and they got left behind with the rest of us sinners.
> 
> http://www.rightwingwatch.org/category/organizations/washington-times - 135k -


Cheeky Blighter
I have to scold you for saying "the rest of us sinners". Our sins have been forgiven and that has freed us from all fear as well. No darkness around us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> When you get to my age, you, too, can take some liberties.


alcameron
Oh the privileges age has.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> I have to scold you for saying "the rest of us sinners". Our sins have been forgiven and that has freed us from all fear as well. No darkness around us.


Amen!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....smells like a smokescreen. Ignore.>>>


Smells like a rodent :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<< Whispering....Don't curtsy much anymore. >>>



Meerkat said:


> How dare you write the word belabor to me: meaning: to beat severely, to scold, to spend too much time on. .
> 
> With your name do Damemary I would think you would at least have a few manners. I will stay here.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you Brat and Huck, that's what I am trying to say.

So much more to life, we should focus on what is good rather than what is bad. 

My sister is married to the most wonderful kind hearted Muslim man! I am proud to call him my brother!

I truly believe if you treat everyone with kindness that is what you get back!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You will enjoy this video. Not all Muslims are the bad guys as we know, Huck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> Thank you Brat and Huck, that's what I am trying to say.
> 
> So much more to life, we should focus on what is good rather than what is bad.
> 
> ...


MOM did you like the video?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> Thank you Brat and Huck, that's what I am trying to say.
> 
> So much more to life, we should focus on what is good rather than what is bad.
> 
> ...


And to that I say as Muslims, Christians and Jews would say Amen!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Watch dancing in front of the cats. Everytime I try it they wrap me in my own yarn and take pictures. Viral. Not dignified for a Dame.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Patty and FF - I thought I would pop in and see if anything on the landscape has changed. Pretty much the same. I'm only on my first square Patty. I need to kick it into high gear and start an assembly line of one. I have tried to teach the cats to knit and before they even mastered casting on I heard rumors that they wanted to start a Union and I promptly fired them and said none of that commie-pinko stuff will be allowed in this household and to show them I meant business I did the Superior Dance. Now isn't that special?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Beautiful video, Patty. Thanks for posting it. Most Muslims are just like the rest of us but I guess if you chose not to open your eyes and look around you will never know this and you may miss out on some wonderful friendships that could have enriched your life. :thumbup:


Exactly my point! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Plenty of sun here Patty. Only 2 squares for me. Crank it up.



BrattyPatty said:


> That is hilarious! Good to see you, Cheeky. The same 3 or 4 got left behind by the bus, I'm afraid. A good discussion was going on when I went out to garden. I came back in and Hello! Here we are again!
> I am working on square 9. No rush, we have to have them in So Africa by New Year's Eve. We actually saw the sun here today! I am doing a happy dance!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Amen!


Hey Freedom, so good to see you again!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've got the ticker tape parade organized to see them out of town.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Seems as though there are a few cranky people on the right out here tonight Patty. They seem totally lost without KPG. When are they all leaving on the grand tour? I hope it's soon.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hey Freedom, so good to see you again!


Thank you! I've decided that you good folks far outweigh the downers. :thumbup:


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes Patty I loved the video, it made me smile as well!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Beautiful video, Patty. Thanks for posting it. Most Muslims are just like the rest of us but I guess if you chose not to open your eyes and look around you will never know this and you may miss out on some wonderful friendships that could have enriched your life. :thumbup:


Cheeky Blighter
Bratty Patty and other fine People here
There is much more good than evil in this world no doubt we just have been unfortunate and came upon a nest of evil. 
Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MOMTO2 said:


> Yes Patty I loved the video, it made me smile as well!


Bratty Patty
THANK YOU, the Video is wonderful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

AW, I too am skeptical of organized religions. Appreciate your perspective.



aw9358 said:


> Actually, the people who are the most troublesome, in my experience, are the ones who do follow their religious texts to the letter. These people are not radical, they are fundamentalists and very dangerous. I don't just have Islamophobia, it is religionphobia. I know that's not a word, but it's the handiest label I can give it. The nicest Muslims and Christians I know are the ones who pick and choose. The original texts are abominable in parts, as you well know.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Plenty of sun here Patty. Only 2 squares for me. Crank it up.


You got it! Take your time with the squares. We have 6 months til they have to be in So Africa. My MIL is knitting squares and hats and mittens....She knits daily and very rapidly I must say.
I would give naything to see the sun 2 days in a row. It's unusually cool and cloudy here.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> When you get to my age, you, too, can take some liberties.


Wow, you really let off2knit have it Andrea. I hope she doesn't fall over from that crushing blow. You sure are quick and strong for a woman your age. I'm impressed :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....Washington Post, it ain't.>>>



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Maybe that's where a lot of "the news" comes from. Just read it as you are waiting to go through the check out line. Multi tasking at it's best. Here's a link to the Right Wing Watch that gives you a little insight to some of the things occupying the minds of the folks on the right. I really don't understand how people can buy into this stuff but they are. Where is their "blessed assurance" that their religion should give them? Maybe they are afraid they missed the rapture and they got left behind with the rest of us sinners.
> 
> http://www.rightwingwatch.org/category/organizations/washington-times - 135k -


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MOMTO2 said:


> Thank you Brat and Huck, that's what I am trying to say.
> 
> So much more to life, we should focus on what is good rather than what is bad.
> 
> ...


MOMTO2
I frequently buy my groceries in a small shop owned by Muslims. The People are wonderful and thankful for every visit we make. I enjoy doing business wth them.
Fruits and Vegetables are home grown and always fresh.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Thank you! I've decided that you good folks far outweigh the downers. :thumbup:


No Debbie Downers in this crowd, Freedom. Cheeky will be doing her happy dance tonight!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What are you asking Cheeky Blighter? I detect a note of NASTY RACISM.



Meerkat said:


> Cannot believe you would accuse a person on this site of masochism. You need a different Avatar or does this one resemble you?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No Debbie Downers in this crowd, Freedom. Cheeky will be doing her happy dance tonight!


And BP will be joining her


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've got the ticker tape parade organized to see them out of town.


 :thumbup: I'll give them a one thumb send off damemary.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> What are you asking Cheeky Blighter? I detect a note of NASTY RACISM.


Another personality or should I say rodentality without mentality returning to stir it up. Just ignore it. I hear meerkats get very high blood pressure and bleed from their kidney's when cornered. Wouldn't want to clean up that mess!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And BP will be joining her


We should get our dance cards out, Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :thumbup: I'll give them a one thumb send off damemary.


I'll give them a one finger send off, Cheeks!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We should get our dance cards out, Patty.


Got it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering. .. bullfeathers. Answer that.>>>



Meerkat said:


> You are not nice. Ugly would describe best. Me speaka English. What do you speak. . . .ugly?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And BP will be joining her


You ladies are lovely. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...and some of her best friends are black>>>



MOMTO2 said:


> Thank you Brat and Huck, that's what I am trying to say.
> 
> So much more to life, we should focus on what is good rather than what is bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Freedom Fries! So nice to have you back in the fold. Welcome. Lots of people looking to rumble.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'll give them a one finger send off, Cheeks!


I wish I would have thought of that! Perfect :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

mumble....



Cheeky Blighter said:


> :thumbup: I'll give them a one thumb send off damemary.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That was my mumble. I love Patty.



BrattyPatty said:


> I'll give them a one finger send off, Cheeks!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Watch dancing in front of the cats. Everytime I try it they wrap me in my own yarn and take pictures. Viral. Not dignified for a Dame.


Good one damemary! Cats will do it to you every time.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

damemary said:


> Freedom Fries! So nice to have you back in the fold. Welcome. Lots of people looking to rumble.


Girls just wanna have fun!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And girls just want to dance, dance, dance. Happy dance, of course.



FreedomFries said:


> Girls just wanna have fun!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Get ready to dance, girls!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This one is for you, Cheeky!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This one is for you, Cheeky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Great music, Patty. May I have this dance? And then we can make it a snowball. :thumbup:


I would be much obliged!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I would be much obliged!


My you are a good dancer, Patty. You really know how to shake that thing!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

When it all stops making sense, as it does here, apply large doses of Bob Dylan, The New Lost City Ramblers, Doc Watson, The Gypsy Gyppo String Band, Kathy and Carol, The Lake City Aces and then it doesn't make any difference anymore that the vandals took the handle. Y'all can have the steering wheel. I'm looking for the bus back to the 60s for a little while.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> When it all stops making sense, as it does here, apply large doses of Bob Dylan, The New Lost City Ramblers, Doc Watson, The Gypsy Gyppo String Band, Kathy and Carol, The Lake City Aces and then it doesn't make any difference anymore that the vandals took the handle. Y'all can have the steering wheel. I'm looking for the bus back to the 60s for a little while.


Enjoy, Seattle!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'm going to call ita night, Cheeky. I will see you tomorrow!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm off to northern reservation country tomorrow. It will be extremely hot, but I travel prepared. So distressing to see that Native Americans are caught between casinos and no jobs at all. Beautiful country though. Absolutely magnificent. Not sure if I'll take laptop. In the meantime, bazinga.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Damemary, your whispering is out of line. 

No need to be rude. I made my post as I am tired of seeing Muslim people being maligned by some on this thread.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry I hurt your feelings. I share your concern about the treatment of Muslims.



MOMTO2 said:


> Damemary, your whispering is out of line.
> 
> No need to be rude. I made my post as I am tired of seeing Muslim people being maligned by some on this thread.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You will enjoy this video. Not all Muslims are the bad guys as we know, Huck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Conclusion after reading last night's postings:


Al you did not get me,only children think in those terms. Al in your mind retirement means regression to childish rantings. Al you and your friends constantly bring up race for no other point than to incite. Al you and your friends think you are so clever with your new found ability to post pictures over and over again of the Orkin man or Raid cans. 

Why don't you have the courage to discuss the IRS scandal, Benghazi, AP and Fox reporters illegal searches by Holder's administration, mega data storage, Fast and Furious......?
Why because you would have to admit that the Obama Administration and those who work for the Administration have committed illegal acts. You would have to admit that this is not the most transparent administration ever. You would have to admit how Obama does not know how to lead. You can't admit that the economy is stagnant and is on the verge of another recession. You just can't handle the truth!!! You especially can't handle the truth because it is not Bush's fault.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Al you did not get me,only children think in those terms. Al in your mind retirement means regression to childish rantings. Al you and your friends constantly bring up race for no other point than to incite. Al you and your friends think you are so clever with your new found ability to post pictures over and over again of the Orkin man or Raid cans. 

I was not trying to "get you." I did not bring up race, I did not post pictures over and over. I never used the Orkin man or a can of Raid. I think you must be getting tired or comfused because you're getting me mixed up with someone else. Now go look at your own posts to see some really childish rants.
And I don't discuss the "scandals" because I don't think they are "scandals."
Why should I discuss something invented by republicans? (Rhetorical)


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

"Al you and your friends"

Please learn to read.

Also, only a fool (imho) do not believe there are any scandals. Even the Dems on the committees admit of the wrong doings.

So I guess it is a waste of time to even attempt a discussion with someone that has his head in the sand. Your comment of no scandals just proves to me that there is no intelligent life in Obamaland. That to not even to admit that the Obama Administration has scandals and ethical problems makes me to believe you are nothing more than a straw-man, a person without a brain or a mind numb robot that just spits out the Democratic rhetoric without thinking for yourself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> "Al you and your friends"
> 
> Please learn to read.
> 
> ...


 You can address my friends separately if you want to chide them. I am not in Obamaland that's how much you know about me. I do admit Obama has problems, not around you. I have not been supportive of all that goes on in the administration, and I don't spit out the rhetoric---that would be the brain-washed radical right. You just don't know me at all!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You can address my friends separately if you want to chide them. I am not in Obamaland that's how much you know about me. I do admit Obama has problems, not around you. I have not been supportive of all that goes on in the administration, and I don't spit out the rhetoric---that would be the brain-washed radical right. You just don't know me at all!


No, she doesn't, Al. You're one of the nicest and most good-natured participants in the thread. Unfortunately the righties tend to view such qualities as weakness--don't let them bully you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> "Al you and your friends"
> 
> Please learn to read.
> 
> ...


Snark snark


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, she doesn't, Al. You're one of the nicest and most good-natured participants in the thread. Unfortunately the righties tend to view such qualities as weakness--don't let them bully you.


that's not true I have always respected Al.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> You can address my friends separately if you want to chide them. I am not in Obamaland that's how much you know about me. I do admit Obama has problems, not around you. I have not been supportive of all that goes on in the administration, and I don't spit out the rhetoric---that would be the brain-washed radical right. You just don't know me at all!


I can address anyone anyway I choose, be it as a group or individually. Again, stop telling people what to do and how to do it. And I do know you do not know me, I am not brain-washed or a radical right winger.

I do know that anyone that does not believe there are major problems/scandals with this Administration lives in the world of denial.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I can address anyone anyway I choose, be it as a group or individually. Again, stop telling people what to do and how to do it. And I do know you do not know me, I am not brain-washed or a radical right winger.
> 
> I do know that anyone that does not believe there are major problems/scandals with this Administration lives in the world of denial.


Blah blah blah.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> When it all stops making sense, as it does here, apply large doses of Bob Dylan, The New Lost City Ramblers, Doc Watson, The Gypsy Gyppo String Band, Kathy and Carol, The Lake City Aces and then it doesn't make any difference anymore that the vandals took the handle. Y'all can have the steering wheel. I'm looking for the bus back to the 60s for a little while.


The Magical Mystery Tour is waiting to take you away.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> I can address anyone anyway I choose, be it as a group or individually. Again, stop telling people what to do and how to do it. And I do know you do not know me, I am not brain-washed or a radical right winger.
> 
> I do know that anyone that does not believe there are major problems/scandals with this Administration lives in the world of denial.


Yes, you can make a fool of yourself. And live with the laughter.

Grownups are able to tell the difference between real and inherent problems with an institution and imaginary issues invented to promote partisan battles.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Might be a good idea for anyone about to hop onto a bus to check the number very careful. Watch out for Bus #2, the Mount Rushmore Express. First stop, South Dakota--next, Salem Massachusetts 1692, then a political and religious confab with Spanish King Ferdinand (1480)--special discount for those bringing their own whips and thumbscrews.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Problems and scandals are not the same. Anyone can have problems while scandals are rare.

Since the media has so much time to fill and so much competition they are always looking for a hook to get people to tune in. Politicians have caught on to that and use it to their advantage to get air time and have adjusted their language accordingly. Scandal is a much more enticing term than problem.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Yes, you can make a fool of yourself. And live with the laughter.
> 
> Grownups are able to tell the difference between real and inherent problems with an institution and imaginary issues invented to promote partisan battles.


FreedomFries
In some People's dreary live the word scandal wakes them up while if an issue is being called a problem they keep on snoring.
A problem is a lullaby for them while a scandal a crescendo.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> FreedomFries
> In some People's dreary live the word scandal wakes them up while if an issue is being called a problem they keep on snoring.
> A problem is a lullaby for them while a scandal a crescendo.


True.

It reminds me of the old ditty: "When in anger, fear or doubt, run in circles, scream and shout."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I can address anyone anyway I choose, be it as a group or individually. Again, stop telling people what to do and how to do it. And I do know you do not know me, I am not brain-washed or a radical right winger.
> 
> I do know that anyone that does not believe there are major problems/scandals with this Administration lives in the world of denial.


Off2knit,

Right on again. You are so wise.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't let it bother you. If the "libs" don't like you, they will always be sure to insult you. I've learned what a figure of ridicule they find me, and am acting accordingly.


alcameron said:


> You can address my friends separately if you want to chide them. I am not in Obamaland that's how much you know about me. I do admit Obama has problems, not around you. I have not been supportive of all that goes on in the administration, and I don't spit out the rhetoric---that would be the brain-washed radical right. You just don't know me at all!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> The Magical Mystery Tour is waiting to take you away.


Actually, I'm on the bus with Ken Kesey (yes, he's dead but that doesn't make any difference)and the Merry Pranksters, a truly magical ride. You could use a little ride on the bus yourself.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Are you speaking tome?


susanmos2000 said:


> Might be a good idea for anyone about to hop onto a bus to check the number very careful. Watch out for Bus #2, the Mount Rushmore Express. First stop, South Dakota--next, Salem Massachusetts 1692, then a political and religious confab with Spanish King Ferdinand (1480)--special discount for those bringing their own whips and thumbscrews.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

My double knit socks are coming along fine. Meerkat tune in on the knitting thread and you will soon become an expert. This is not the forum for knitting education. I actually learned double kitting from a Native American gentleman. A knitting genius he is. Next I shall try boot liners and then a hooded Sweater. Will come in handy when skiing in the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hi Anne, good to see you. Would you agree then that Christians could also be terrorists as well as Muslims? I am seeing in the U.S. Christian terrorists. This didn't just begin here but has been going on for quite a while now. From what I see in your country you also have home grown terrorists who were born in England but whose families emigrated from Middle Eastern countries that are predominately Muslim. That kind of terrorism is relatively new to us. What I find disturbing in the U.S. is so many on the right seem to want a theocracy set up here using their beliefs to dictate and determine what the "laws" of the land will be an do not see that this is the way Muslim extremists justify their acts. Please straighten me out on points I may not understand.


Hello Cheeky, I'm in a different time zone and it takes a while to catch up with you. I can't argue with your statements at all. I think the problem here is that Muslim citizens are able to spend their whole lives just within their own communities. Faith schools are increasing, and young Muslims don't get the opportunities to mix with the rest of us. Girls especially are increasingly oppressed, and nobody has yet been arrested for FGM, which does go on here. There have also been some horrific "honour" killings of young women here, by their own families, who will punish them for transgressing their mediaeval rules.

When my son was at primary school his best friend was a boy whose father came from Pakistan, but his mother was born here. She was only in her thirties, but she told me that when she was growing up she had "English" friends (her words), but the community had grown ever more inward-looking, and her extended family thought it was very strange that her boy had an "English" friend. When the family went to live in Pakistan, my son went with them for a fortnight's holiday and loved it. He was ten years old at the time and was very lucky to have the opportunity to see something so different from our life. He came back alone (very well looked after, of course), and he thought it was the greatest adventure. I had absolutely no worries about letting him go because these were wonderful people.

This family was devoutly Muslim, but not oppressively so. This might have been because they were successful business people and well-educated. They are not the sort of people who will listen to fundamentalist teachings. The problem is, as with the Catholic Church, that there are millions of poor and uneducated people who do listen because they feel they have no choice. This is not addressed anywhere near enough, I think because people have been very careful not to offend "cultural" sensitivities. These views have no place in our, or any other, country.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Hello Cheeky, I'm in a different time zone and it takes a while to catch up with you. I can't argue with your statements at all. I think the problem here is that Muslim citizens are able to spend their whole lives just within their own communities. Faith schools are increasing, and young Muslims don't get the opportunities to mix with the rest of us. Girls especially are increasingly oppressed, and nobody has yet been arrested for FGM, which does go on here. There have also been some horrific "honour" killings of young women here, by their own families, who will punish them for transgressing their mediaeval rules.
> 
> When my son was at primary school his best friend was a boy whose father came from Pakistan, but his mother was born here. She was only in her thirties, but she told me that when she was growing up she had "English" friends (her words), but the community had grown ever more inward-looking, and her extended family thought it was very strange that her boy had an "English" friend. When the family went to live in Pakistan, my son went with them for a fortnight's holiday and loved it. He was ten years old at the time and was very lucky to have the opportunity to see something so different from our life. He came back alone (very well looked after, of course), and he thought it was the greatest adventure. I had absolutely no worries about letting him go because these were wonderful people.
> 
> This family was devoutly Muslim, but not oppressively so. This might have been because they were successful business people and well-educated. They are not the sort of people who will listen to fundamentalist teachings. The problem is, as with the Catholic Church, that there are millions of poor and uneducated people who do listen because they feel they have no choice. This is not addressed anywhere near enough, I think because people have been very careful not to offend "cultural" sensitivities. These views have no place in our, or any other, country.


Thank you for an insightful, first hand account of your experience, and opinion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<offtoknit is offerrocker. Truth in advertising. >>>



off2knit said:


> I can address anyone anyway I choose, be it as a group or individually. Again, stop telling people what to do and how to do it. And I do know you do not know me, I am not brain-washed or a radical right winger.
> 
> I do know that anyone that does not believe there are major problems/scandals with this Administration lives in the world of denial.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent analysis Huck. You always bring interesting thoughts to the 'discussion.' Thank you.



Huckleberry said:


> Problems and scandals are not the same. Anyone can have problems while scandals are rare.
> 
> Since the media has so much time to fill and so much competition they are always looking for a hook to get people to tune in. Politicians have caught on to that and use it to their advantage to get air time and have adjusted their language accordingly. Scandal is a much more enticing term than problem.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<and another loose screw.>>>



Lukelucy said:


> Off2knit,
> 
> Right on again. You are so wise.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...what an interesting life.>>>



Huckleberry said:


> My double knit socks are coming along fine. Meerkat tune in on the knitting thread and you will soon become an expert. This is not the forum for knitting education. I actually learned double kitting from a Native American gentleman. A knitting genius he is. Next I shall try boot liners and then a hooded Sweater. Will come in handy when skiing in the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very interesting perspective. I remember as a child, good people thoroughly convinced that black people were different and evil. I remember arguing with them and finding that the truth was that they didn't know any black people personally....just what they heard. It was very long ago, but the problem still exists. Education helps. Exposure to different cultures help. An open mind is a wondrous thing.



aw9358 said:


> Hello Cheeky, I'm in a different time zone and it takes a while to catch up with you. I can't argue with your statements at all. I think the problem here is that Muslim citizens are able to spend their whole lives just within their own communities. Faith schools are increasing, and young Muslims don't get the opportunities to mix with the rest of us. Girls especially are increasingly oppressed, and nobody has yet been arrested for FGM, which does go on here. There have also been some horrific "honour" killings of young women here, by their own families, who will punish them for transgressing their mediaeval rules.
> 
> When my son was at primary school his best friend was a boy whose father came from Pakistan, but his mother was born here. She was only in her thirties, but she told me that when she was growing up she had "English" friends (her words), but the community had grown ever more inward-looking, and her extended family thought it was very strange that her boy had an "English" friend. When the family went to live in Pakistan, my son went with them for a fortnight's holiday and loved it. He was ten years old at the time and was very lucky to have the opportunity to see something so different from our life. He came back alone (very well looked after, of course), and he thought it was the greatest adventure. I had absolutely no worries about letting him go because these were wonderful people.
> 
> This family was devoutly Muslim, but not oppressively so. This might have been because they were successful business people and well-educated. They are not the sort of people who will listen to fundamentalist teachings. The problem is, as with the Catholic Church, that there are millions of poor and uneducated people who do listen because they feel they have no choice. This is not addressed anywhere near enough, I think because people have been very careful not to offend "cultural" sensitivities. These views have no place in our, or any other, country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<and another loose screw.>>>


damemary
and the main one no doubt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that's not true I have always respected Al.


Me too. :lol:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Actually, I'm on the bus with Ken Kesey (yes, he's dead but that doesn't make any difference)and the Merry Pranksters, a truly magical ride. You could use a little ride on the bus yourself.


Glad to join you. I love that album.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Hello Cheeky, I'm in a different time zone and it takes a while to catch up with you. I can't argue with your statements at all. I think the problem here is that Muslim citizens are able to spend their whole lives just within their own communities. Faith schools are increasing, and young Muslims don't get the opportunities to mix with the rest of us. Girls especially are increasingly oppressed, and nobody has yet been arrested for FGM, which does go on here. There have also been some horrific "honour" killings of young women here, by their own families, who will punish them for transgressing their mediaeval rules.
> 
> When my son was at primary school his best friend was a boy whose father came from Pakistan, but his mother was born here. She was only in her thirties, but she told me that when she was growing up she had "English" friends (her words), but the community had grown ever more inward-looking, and her extended family thought it was very strange that her boy had an "English" friend. When the family went to live in Pakistan, my son went with them for a fortnight's holiday and loved it. He was ten years old at the time and was very lucky to have the opportunity to see something so different from our life. He came back alone (very well looked after, of course), and he thought it was the greatest adventure. I had absolutely no worries about letting him go because these were wonderful people.
> 
> This family was devoutly Muslim, but not oppressively so. This might have been because they were successful business people and well-educated. They are not the sort of people who will listen to fundamentalist teachings. The problem is, as with the Catholic Church, that there are millions of poor and uneducated people who do listen because they feel they have no choice. This is not addressed anywhere near enough, I think because people have been very careful not to offend "cultural" sensitivities. These views have no place in our, or any other, country.


What a wonderful adventure and education for your son! And great insights, on your own part. Thank you.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

An open mind is a wonderous thing!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Glad to join you. I love that album.


Album? Check out Tom Wolfe's "Electric Acid Kool-Aid Test". Kesey didn't lke the book, but correcting for the views of a straight guy, and adding some grains of salt, there is much that describes my experience of the 60s. They had The Grateful Dead doing the sound track. I had a bunch of folkies providing the score for our particular ride.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Album? Check out Tom Wolfe's "Electric Acid Kool-Aid Test". Kesey didn't lke the book, but correcting for the views of a straight guy, and adding some grains of salt, there is much that describes my experience of the 60s. They had The Grateful Dead doing the sound track. I had a bunch of folkies providing the score for our particular ride.


Will do, thank you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Let me know what you think of it.


FreedomFries said:


> Will do, thank you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Oh, please. Read some more stuff about our relationship with Egypt so that you have a better understanding of what we're dealing with. We are in a very difficult position there.


Of course we are. Even more so now that the Muslim Brotherhood is leading the country. Too bad the administration doesn't know who the cast of characters are in the ME. Perhaps they wouldn't have supported the Arab Spring.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> A "juggler" is someone who tosses a various number of objects around and always catches them as they go by. The "jugular" vein is the one that'll get you bled to death in a few hot seconds. English is an endlessly fascinating language. Try it some time, you might like it.


Guess the truce is actually over. It did go on longer than I imagined. So sad.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course we are. Even more so now that the Muslim Brotherhood is leading the country. Too bad the administration doesn't know who the cast of characters are in the ME. Perhaps they wouldn't have supported the Arab Spring.


How correct you are. The majority of people who either know nothing about this radical group, are afraid to say anything negative about muslims, fearing they'll be considered racist or bigoted. Where do they think most terrorist threats are coming from?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Nah, it's not sad. I'm just too much of a fool to notice people are laughing at me behind my back. This is the result of believing people are basically good. This seems untrue sometimes.


soloweygirl said:


> Guess the truce is actually over. It did go on longer than I imagined. So sad.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> How correct you are. The majority of people who either know nothing about this radical group, are afraid to say anything negative about muslims, fearing they'll be considered racist or bigoted. Where do they think most terrorist threats are coming from?


Islamic Extremists. That is where most threats are coming from. Not all Muslims are extremists.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Islamic Extremists. That is where most threats are coming from. Not all Muslims are extremists.


Thank you for the correct terminology.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Thank you for the correct terminology.


You are very welcome. It's not just terminology. People just assume that all Muslims belong to these Islamic extremist groups which in fact only a small percentage do.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are very welcome. It's not just terminology. People just assume that all Muslims belong to these Islamic extremist groups which in fact only a small percentage do.


This seems to happen with various kinds of extremists and/or fundamentalists. For example, you practice your brattyness to an extreme.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Had to look up who was SS. SeattleSoul at least you have not been rude to me. How do you tolerate these people who are without manners.
> 
> Off2knit thanks for your kindness on this site. I know who the Democrats and Republicans are on this site. The Democrats have been very rude to me considering they do not know my political views. You Republicans have been nice.
> 
> Not one has offered to help teach knitting nor given any kind words. Sent Janeway a PM but could not find Jane in the directory. Funny. . .some think I am one of them . . .having fun here will stay.


Why not get a video on knitting from the library? I learned to crochet from a few videos, especially Tunisian crochet which is now my favorite. U-tube also has many videos on knitting. I think this approach will be easier than through different posts. A visual is a good thing.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are very welcome. It's not just terminology. People just assume that all Muslims belong to these Islamic extremist groups which in fact only a small percentage do.


I do not know the percentage...but is it fair to say that just about 100% of the Islamic Extremists are Muslims? If so, therein lies the problem with perception as it appears the Islam Extremists are a very large group.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> This seems to happen with various kinds of extremists and/or fundamentalists. For example, you practice your brattyness to an extreme.


Why are you driving this? You criticize others for doing exactly what you're trying to do here. You said that you wanted discussion without nastiness, but then you go out of your way to make that impossible. Make your choice, but realize you'll have to live with the results.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> If you want to be the best at any dance you must keep on your toes. Please note, certain wars on terror are winding down while other methods are being implemented. Glad to educate you.


You educate no one. Especially yourself. Our leaders don't have a clue who is who in the ME. It's a crap shoot and they are going to lose. The terrorists are going to win because both Russia and the US are supplying them with weapons. Open your eyes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> I do not know the percentage...but is it fair to say that just about 100% of the Islamic Extremists are Muslims? If so, therein lies the problem with perception as it appears the Islam Extremists are a very large group.


Yes, that would be correct. But what percentage of how many Muslims as a whole? There are millions of practicing Muslims all around the world who do not back the Muslim Brotherhood or Islamic Extremists.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Too bad these hateful people do not have a life as yours. If they could spend just a day with you they would be green with envy.


God forbid. We would be green but it certainly wouldn't be from envy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> God forbid. We would be green but it certainly wouldn't be from envy.


And you were sad because the truce ended? Looks like you just jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, it took a while, but I discovered I was being laughed at behind my back by both "sides" that participate in this topic. I no longer see any reason to practice here what I preached. What are you threatening me with, and why do you think it's a good idea to threaten anyone?


FreedomFries said:


> Why are you driving this? You criticize others for doing exactly what you're trying to do here. You said that you wanted discussion without nastiness, but then you go out of your way to make that impossible. Make your choice, but realize you'll have to live with the results.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think off2knit is only capable of making right hand turns so she is always going in circles. Spinning if you will, comes naturally to her. She is a one trick pony and that trick is getting very old and tiring and boring.
> Solowey, well she is just herself. I get crabby like that if I have a rock in my shoe and my foot hurts or if my feet get swollen and my shoes start pinching. She is so angry. Maybe she has foot problems that need attention. She is one of those masochists too. Just can't get enough abuse from the left and keeps coming back for more. they just can't figure it out.


You call that abuse? Toots, you haven't graduated grade school yet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> I can address anyone anyway I choose, be it as a group or individually. Again, stop telling people what to do and how to do it. And I do know you do not know me, I am not brain-washed or a radical right winger.
> 
> I do know that anyone that does not believe there are major problems/scandals with this Administration lives in the world of denial.


Amen to that. Denial is the left's 11th commandment. They can't defend the administration, therefore the scandals don't exist. Deny, deny, deny. Even the most simple minded leftie can say that word.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course we are. Even more so now that the Muslim Brotherhood is leading the country. Too bad the administration doesn't know who the cast of characters are in the ME. Perhaps they wouldn't have supported the Arab Spring.


soloweygirl
Where in the x x x x are you living?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hello, Huck!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> This seems to happen with various kinds of extremists and/or fundamentalists. For example, you practice your brattyness to an extreme.


Seattle Soul,

It is common knowledge that ALL Muslims are not extremists. It is just a handful of rogues that are terrorists. What I find disappointing is that a person on this site would write in a way (not you) that would convey that it is new and novel information. That this person thinks they are stating profound information.

This "information" about Muslims is VERY old. It only shows me the lack of intelligence this person has as well as not being informed. I cringe at the thought that this person exists and I must really try to stay away from reading the trash written by her/him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> How correct you are. The majority of people who either know nothing about this radical group, are afraid to say anything negative about muslims, fearing they'll be considered racist or bigoted. Where do they think most terrorist threats are coming from?


Apparently not from the Muslims. All the PC business is keeping most in the dark and will give the terrorists the advantage in the long run.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Seattle Soul,
> 
> It is common knowledge that ALL Muslims are not extremists. It is just a handful of rogues that are terrorists. What I find disappointing is that a person on this site would write in a way (not you) that would convey that it is new and novel information. That this person thinks they are stating profound information.
> 
> This "information" about Muslims is VERY old. It only shows me the lack of intelligence this person has as well as not being informed. I cringe at the thought that this person exists and I must really try to stay away from reading the trash written by her/him.


Maybe you should stop replying to it too! This happens to be the discussion at hand. If you can't keep up, oh well!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You call that abuse? Toots, you haven't graduated grade school yet.


soloweygirl
and "toots" reveals how long ago you did if you ever did. Toots is an ancient expression.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are very welcome. It's not just terminology. People just assume that all Muslims belong to these Islamic extremist groups which in fact only a small percentage do.


It would help a great deal if the non extremists would speak up against these groups. In this instance, silence is not to their benefit. JMO


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It would help a great deal if the non extremists would speak up against these groups. In this instance, silence is not to their benefit. JMO


In the recent case in London, where an off-duty soldier was butchered in the street, many Muslims and their leaders came out and condemned the actions of the two young men who carried out the murder in the name of Islam. It needs to be done every time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It would help a great deal if the non extremists would speak up against these groups. In this instance, silence is not to their benefit. JMO


Of course they speak out against them. It just falls on deaf ears
for those who want to believe that all Muslims are terrorists.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> ....... I think the problem here is that Muslim citizens are able to spend their whole lives just within their own communities. Faith schools are increasing, and young Muslims don't get the opportunities to mix with the rest of us. Girls especially are increasingly oppressed, and nobody has yet been arrested for FGM, which does go on here. There have also been some horrific "honour" killings of young women here, by their own families, who will punish them for transgressing their mediaeval rules. .............. family was devoutly Muslim, but not oppressively so. This might have been because they were successful business people and well-educated. They are not the sort of people who will listen to fundamentalist teachings. The problem is, as with the Catholic Church, that there are millions of poor and uneducated people who do listen because they feel they have no choice. This is not addressed anywhere near enough, I think because people have been very careful not to offend "cultural" sensitivities. These views have no place in our, or any other, country.


AW you've brought up some interesting comments also relevant in Canada and other countries that have seen large increases in immigration. We also have quite a number of honour killings but I think there have been more in the Sikh community than the Muslim - including several from very wealthy, educated families.

I agree that the efforts to be PC and not offend has contributed to the problem. Ontario was seriously debating bringing in some level of Sharia Law at the request of some Muslim organizations despite concerns that the law should be consistent for all. It wasn't dropped until moderate groups and individual Muslims came forward to say that they opposed imposing Sharia Law.

I think the problem is more basic than ethnicity or religion - that it is the need for power and control that drives that behaviour. I think it's easier to maintain that control in tribal or social hierarchy societies. It's also seen in the outcast LDS communities that still practice polygamy and child abuse and many other large and small cults worldwide. Once entrenched in those societies, I think it is difficult to escape because outside contact is restricted and punishment for infractions very harsh.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And you were sad because the truce ended? Looks like you just jumped on the bandwagon.


I only had a truce with Seattle, no one else offered. No bandwagon to jump on.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I sure hope you aren't in any way whatsoever that I believe all Muslims are extremists.


Lukelucy said:


> Seattle Soul,
> 
> It is common knowledge that ALL Muslims are not extremists. It is just a handful of rogues that are terrorists. What I find disappointing is that a person on this site would write in a way (not you) that would convey that it is new and novel information. That this person thinks they are stating profound information.
> 
> This "information" about Muslims is VERY old. It only shows me the lack of intelligence this person has as well as not being informed. I cringe at the thought that this person exists and I must really try to stay away from reading the trash written by her/him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Maybe you should stop replying to it too! This happens to be the discussion at hand. If you can't keep up, oh well!


There is no discussion when such trivia is written. There is nothing intellectually stimulating. Talking to a 5 year old will offer more information.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And I had to give it up. The stuff that's been posted lately on LOLL, Smoking and Obamacare and FF Wearing Denim and Pearls has completely gone under my head. I find no humor in a battle of insults, though I searched hopefully for a while. Don't ask me nothin about nothing, I just might tell you the truth."


soloweygirl said:


> I only had a truce with Seattle, no one else offered. No bandwagon to jump on.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Well, it took a while, but I discovered I was being laughed at behind my back by both "sides" that participate in this topic. I no longer see any reason to practice here what I preached. What are you threatening me with, and why do you think it's a good idea to threaten anyone?


No threat. And frankly, no laughter here. Just sadness at the way your skewed perceptions make constant conflict inevitable. You've repeatedly found sarcasm, nastiness, and other negatives in neutral or even positive messages. Despite what you say you want. That's not funny, just a genuine shame.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello! You wanted to see me, here I am.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Kitty, I remember reading about efforts to introduce sharia law in Canada. I'm very relieved to see it bit the dust. And I agree, it is about power and control. Religion is just a very useful way of giving it some "legitimacy". 

I have had arguments for decades with people who argue for cultural relativism. My bottom line is, if it's wrong to oppress and mutilate girls here, it's wrong everywhere.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Hello! You wanted to see me, here I am.


Hello and welcome, your gracious ladyship.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There is no discussion when such trivia is written. There is nothing intellectually stimulating. Talking to a 5 year old will offer more information.


 My goodness, who fed you the nasty pills today? Did the bus leave without you?
No leader to follow? That must be very hard for you. I really do feel sorry for you, LL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Hello! You wanted to see me, here I am.


Hi Ingried! Happy Sunday


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> No threat. And frankly, no laughter here. Just sadness at the way your skewed perceptions make constant conflict inevitable. You've repeatedly found sarcasm, nastiness, and other negatives in neutral or even positive messages. Despite what you say you want. That's not funny, just a genuine shame.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Give 'em heck while you're here.


Ingried said:


> Hello! You wanted to see me, here I am.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course they speak out against them. It just falls on deaf ears
> for those who want to believe that all Muslims are terrorists.


Bratty Patty
Don't we know all too well by now that ignorance is applied when the truth is spoken


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Don't we know all too well by now that ignorance is applied when the truth is spoken


Most of us do!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Most of us do!


Bratty Patty
Wouldn't you love to hear some broom, broom from Ingried?Darn she is determined to keep us on edge. Her avatar is adorable. What a smile.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course we are. Even more so now that the Muslim Brotherhood is leading the country. Too bad the administration doesn't know who the cast of characters are in the ME. Perhaps they wouldn't have supported the Arab Spring.


Radical right rhetoric


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Wouldn't you love to hear some broom, broom from Ingried?Darn she is determined to keep us on edge. Her avatar is adorable. What a smile.


It cracked me up. Cute avatar! I wish she could post more, but understand that she is a very busy woman.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> How correct you are. The majority of people who either know nothing about this radical group, are afraid to say anything negative about muslims, fearing they'll be considered racist or bigoted. Where do they think most terrorist threats are coming from?


You can't lump all Muslims into the Muslim Brotherhood just as you can't say all Christians are part of Focus on the Family or Jerry Falwell organizations. It isn't right to judge all Muslims as terrorists because some are.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Radical right rhetoric


Yep, you got that right, al. People absorb that stuff like sponges.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Amen to that. Denial is the left's 11th commandment. They can't defend the administration, therefore the scandals don't exist. Deny, deny, deny. Even the most simple minded leftie can say that word.


Because there may be wrong-doing does not mean "illegal" or "scandal." Many of the "scandals" the right is hyping have gone on unnoticed in other administrations.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It would help a great deal if the non extremists would speak up against these groups. In this instance, silence is not to their benefit. JMO


I agree with you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You can't lump all Muslims into the Muslim Brotherhood just as you can't say all Christians are part of Focus on the Family or Jerry Falwell organizations. It isn't right to judge all Muslims as terrorists because some are.


Or say that all white southern baptist Christians are members of the KKK.
Some are, some aren't


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You can't lump all Muslims into the Muslim Brotherhood just as you can't say all Christians are part of Focus on the Family or Jerry Falwell organizations. It isn't right to judge all Muslims as terrorists because some are.


alcameron
ALL groups have a certain percentage of bad apples.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Hello! You wanted to see me, here I am.


Well, hello again, Ingried! Love your outfit!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I agree with you.


soloweygirl
alcameron
I am sure they would if they did not have to fear being targeted no matter which position they have taken. Just being Muslim is reason for some to intimidate or even attack them. Most people are very reluctant to become visible.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> alcameron
> I am sure they would if they did not have to fear being targeted no matter which position they have taken. Just being Muslim is reason for some to intimidate or even attack them. Most people are very reluctant to become visible.


Some of the Islamic groups who are trying to involve themselves with "PR" have spoken out, but I think they have to be a little louder. Of course, I understand the point you make.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Some of the Islamic groups who are trying to involve themselves with "PR" have spoken out, but I think they have to be a little louder. Of course, I understand the point you make.


alameron
I think that it will take a union of all clergy to speak out against any and all hatred and terrorism. Once religious leaders show brotherhood things will change eventually. Change never happens quickly.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> alcameron
> I am sure they would if they did not have to fear being targeted no matter which position they have taken. Just being Muslim is reason for some to intimidate or even attack them. Most people are very reluctant to become visible.


Gee! Could we have possibly been addressed in the same post????


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> alcameron
> I am sure they would if they did not have to fear being targeted no matter which position they have taken. Just being Muslim is reason for some to intimidate or even attack them. Most people are very reluctant to become visible.


The more they speak out, the less they will have to fear. That fear is coming from both sides. The Muslims fear speaking out and the non Muslims fear they are part of the extremest groups by their silence. Perhaps the former will get support from the latter if they are not perceived as part of the problem.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You can't lump all Muslims into the Muslim Brotherhood just as you can't say all Christians are part of Focus on the Family or Jerry Falwell organizations. It isn't right to judge all Muslims as terrorists because some are.


If you are addressing this to just me...you have misunderstood my posts. I do not believe that 'all' are terrorists or extremists. But I am concerned with the number who are....
However, your statement does warrant repeating as many do not understand their (Muslim) guiding principles; I don't, but I continue to try to learn.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Gee! Could we have possibly been addressed in the same post????


alcameron
There is always a glimmer of hope. An optimist I am.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> There is always a glimmer of hope. An optimist I am.


Love your new avatar


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The more they speak out, the less they will have to fear. That fear is coming from both sides. The Muslims fear speaking out and the non Muslims fear they are part of the extremest groups by their silence. Perhaps the former will get support from the latter if they are not perceived as part of the problem.


soloweygirl
Well said.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Love your new avatar


alcameron
Thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Kitty, I remember reading about efforts to introduce sharia law in Canada. I'm very relieved to see it bit the dust. And I agree, it is about power and control. Religion is just a very useful way of giving it some "legitimacy".
> 
> I have had arguments for decades with people who argue for cultural relativism. My bottom line is, if it's wrong to oppress and mutilate girls here, it's wrong everywhere.


It was only in the province of Ont., but it was a huge relief when it was dropped - still amazing that these politicians thought they were expressing "tolerance" when it would have imposed the same "elder council" oppression that so immigrants are trying to escape when they come to our countries

I think sharing traditions is a wonderful experience when it comes to art, food, ceremonies, etc and agree with you that there is no room in making legal exceptions for mutilation, abuse, child marriage and other forms of repressive cultural relativism. While immigrants sometimes face prejudice from outside their community, a large number are also extorted and bullied from within their community and that is harder to identify because they are sometimes fearful of speaking out. Thankfully, that seems to be changing


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> True.
> 
> It reminds me of the old ditty: "When in anger, fear or doubt, run in circles, scream and shout."


You have described the folks on the right perfectly. Thank you for your astute observation Freedom.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The more they speak out, the less they will have to fear. That fear is coming from both sides. The Muslims fear speaking out and the non Muslims fear they are part of the extremest groups by their silence. Perhaps the former will get support from the latter if they are not perceived as part of the problem.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<offtoknit is offerrocker. Truth in advertising. >>>


What is an offerrocker? New word in Obamaworld, I guess.

Damemary is snoozi-suzi and YarnandCoffee elsewhere - truth in advertising

But I am not off my rocker, I am on my rocker and having more fun than a human being should be allowed to have


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> No threat. And frankly, no laughter here. Just sadness at the way your skewed perceptions make constant conflict inevitable. You've repeatedly found sarcasm, nastiness, and other negatives in neutral or even positive messages. Despite what you say you want. That's not funny, just a genuine shame.


Dear SS,

I would suggest not valuing anything a person says that identifies herself as: greasy, artery clogging, high in sodium, high in carbohydrates in limpy potato chunks. Bet she would not be invited to Michelle's table of health.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Hello Cheeky, I'm in a different time zone and it takes a while to catch up with you. I can't argue with your statements at all. I think the problem here is that Muslim citizens are able to spend their whole lives just within their own communities. Faith schools are increasing, and young Muslims don't get the opportunities to mix with the rest of us. Girls especially are increasingly oppressed, and nobody has yet been arrested for FGM, which does go on here. There have also been some horrific "honour" killings of young women here, by their own families, who will punish them for transgressing their mediaeval rules.
> 
> When my son was at primary school his best friend was a boy whose father came from Pakistan, but his mother was born here. She was only in her thirties, but she told me that when she was growing up she had "English" friends (her words), but the community had grown ever more inward-looking, and her extended family thought it was very strange that her boy had an "English" friend. When the family went to live in Pakistan, my son went with them for a fortnight's holiday and loved it. He was ten years old at the time and was very lucky to have the opportunity to see something so different from our life. He came back alone (very well looked after, of course), and he thought it was the greatest adventure. I had absolutely no worries about letting him go because these were wonderful people.
> 
> This family was devoutly Muslim, but not oppressively so. This might have been because they were successful business people and well-educated. They are not the sort of people who will listen to fundamentalist teachings. The problem is, as with the Catholic Church, that there are millions of poor and uneducated people who do listen because they feel they have no choice. This is not addressed anywhere near enough, I think because people have been very careful not to offend "cultural" sensitivities. These views have no place in our, or any other, country.


Anne thanks so much for your reply. FGM and honor killings have ocurred here too and as you know these things can be hidden in closed communities. Muslims have assimilated very well for may years in the U.S. but recent new comers from Somalia have not had it so easy. The young men have been recruited by Muslim extremists groups in some of the north African countries and left the U.S. because they did not feel welcome here. Some of them have already been killed in terrorist activities over there and were only teenagers. Our communities have not been as welcoming to Muslim emigrants since 9/11 and many Americans believe they are all terrorists. I think many in the U.S. don't know that the first Muslims who came to this part of the world were Moors who came with Columbus. Much earlier than most of today's white citizen's ancestors. The next wave came from Lebanon, Syria and Egypt in the late 1800's and more recently from India, Pakistan and Bangaladesh. It is sad when religion institutionalizes and by doing so condones and perpetuates certain behaviors in closed societies. All the Muslims I know consider themselves Americans first and that is how I believe it should be as it is our democracy then that allows all of us to practice whatever religion we chose freely.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> What is an offerrocker? New word in Obamaworld, I guess.
> 
> Damemary is snoozi-suzi and YarnandCoffee elsewhere - truth in advertising
> 
> But I am not off my rocker, I am on my rocker and having more fun than a human being should be allowed to have


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks for the giggle.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You call that abuse? Toots, you haven't graduated grade school yet.


How long did it take you to come up with this remark, solowey? 
Ouch it hurts. You are a pathetic creature.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Anne thanks so much for your reply. FGM and honor killings have occurred here too and as you know these things can be hidden in closed communities. Muslims have assimilated very well for may years in the U.S. but recent new comers from Somalia have not had it so easy. The young men have been recruited by Muslim extremists groups in some of the north African countries and left the U.S. because they did not feel welcome here. Some of them have already been killed in terrorist activities over there and were only teenagers. Our communities have not been as welcoming to Muslim emigrants since 9/11 and many Americans believe they are all terrorists. I think many in the U.S. don't know that the first Muslims who came to this part of the world were Moors who came with Columbus. Much earlier than most of today's white citizen's ancestors. The next wave came from Lebanon, Syria and Egypt in the late 1800's and more recently from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. It is sad when religion institutionalizes and by doing so condones and perpetuates certain behaviors in closed societies. All the Muslims I know consider themselves Americans first and that is how I believe it should be as it is our democracy then that allows all of us to practice whatever religion we chose freely.


Nicely, and reasonably stated. America is what she is because of all the nationalities who came here for a better life. Perhaps we aren't doing such a good job in school teaching the younger generation more about the founding of a nation, a nation where immigrants sought freedom, and the price they often paid to have. it. Growing up in a 'mill' city, there were immigrants from so many nations. Their goal was to assimilate and become American as quickly as possible, often casting off their cultural heritage. They wanted jobs and education, and saw both as a road to success. There must be a balance between honoring ones culture, etc., and fighting to destroy the country one sought as a new, safe home.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Kitty, I remember reading about efforts to introduce sharia law in Canada. I'm very relieved to see it bit the dust. And I agree, it is about power and control. Religion is just a very useful way of giving it some "legitimacy".
> 
> I have had arguments for decades with people who argue for cultural relativism. My bottom line is, if it's wrong to oppress and mutilate girls here, it's wrong everywhere.


I totally agree, Anne. Some in the U.S. would like to impose their christian beliefs on all of us and make that the law of the land. They don't seem to realize this is just as harmful and undesirable as Muslims wanting their religion to dictate what goes on in a country. They should take a look at our good friends in the middle east in Saudi Arabia and see if that is really the way to go.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

momeee said:


> Nicely, and reasonably stated. America is what she is because of all the nationalities who came here for a better life. Perhaps we aren't doing such a good job in school teaching the younger generation more about the founding of a nation, a nation where immigrants sought freedom, and the price they often paid to have. it. Growing up in a 'mill' city, there were immigrants from so many nations. Their goal was to assimilate and become American as quickly as possible, often casting off their cultural heritage. They wanted jobs and education, and saw both as a road to success. There must be a balance between honoring ones culture, etc., and fighting to destroy the country one sought as a new, safe home.


Momee,

You are so right. Maybe there is a difference between the immigrants (my mom and grand parents - paternal) of long ago and those of today. I do not know the difference. Maybe long ago, people wanted to work and start a new life where today, people want handouts (i.e. what Barak is handing out). I just don't know.

As far as education is concerned, I think a lot of "brainpower" that went into teaching years ago (and also nursing) has now found other professions (medicine, law for example). That leaves the dregs in education today coming up the ranks. The things I have seen in the past as far as education goes, is nothing like the low level thinking, the lack of responsibility that I see today in the younger generation. I don't have the answer, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Dear SS,
> 
> I would suggest not valuing anything a person says that identifies herself as: greasy, artery clogging, high in sodium, high in carbohydrates in limpy potato chunks. Bet she would not be invited to Michelle's table of health.


While you, dear lady, are merely off.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky, thanks for that. One thing the US has always been very good at is assimilating immigrants and making them American first and foremost. You are such a young country mostly made of recent immigrants, and American identity has been deliberately fostered (obviously, by recent I mean over the last four hundred years or so). Inventing your own sports has contributed to this (even though most of the rest of us think they're a bit odd), and Webster did his bit by changing English spellings to create a distinct language. To many people in the old world this overt patriotism sometimes seems over the top, but it has created a nation from disparate peoples.

I'm sorry if you think this is off the point and a a bit rambly - it's only my opinion, and it's been a long day.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Momee,
> 
> You are so right. Maybe there is a difference between the immigrants (my mom and grand parents - paternal) of long ago and those of today. I do not know the difference. Maybe long ago, people wanted to work and start a new life where today, people want handouts (i.e. what Barak is handing out). I just don't know.
> 
> As far as education is concerned, I think a lot of "brainpower" that went into teaching years ago (and also nursing) has now found other professions (medicine, law for example). That leaves the dregs in education today coming up the ranks. The things I have seen in the past as far as education goes, is nothing like the low level thinking, the lack of responsibility that I see today in the younger generation. I don't have the answer, but those are my thoughts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

momeee said:


> Nicely, and reasonably stated. America is what she is because of all the nationalities who came here for a better life. Perhaps we aren't doing such a good job in school teaching the younger generation more about the founding of a nation, a nation where immigrants sought freedom, and the price they often paid to have. it. Growing up in a 'mill' city, there were immigrants from so many nations. Their goal was to assimilate and become American as quickly as possible, often casting off their cultural heritage. They wanted jobs and education, and saw both as a road to success. There must be a balance between honoring ones culture, etc., and fighting to destroy the country one sought as a new, safe home.


I agree, momeee.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Cheeky, thanks for that. One thing the US has always been very good at is assimilating immigrants and making them American first and foremost. You are such a young country mostly made of recent immigrants, and American identity has been deliberately fostered (obviously, by recent I mean over the last four hundred years or so). Inventing your own sports has contributed to this (even though most of the rest of us think they're a bit odd), and Webster did his bit by changing English spellings to create a distinct language. To many people in the old world this overt patriotism sometimes seems over the top, but it has created a nation from disparate peoples.
> 
> I'm sorry if you think this is off the point and a a bit rambly - it's only my opinion, and it's been a long day.


Oooh, now that's one way to really raise the temperature. American baseball odd in comparison to say, cricket? :lol: 

(In either case, thanks so much for the thoughtful comments. Interesting and much appreciated.)


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Oooh, now that's one way to really raise the temperature. American baseball odd in comparison to say, cricket? :lol:
> 
> (In either case, thanks so much for the thoughtful comments. Interesting and much appreciated.)


Well, exactly. Cricket is art, not sport.

Woops, forgot to add that we can appreciate a 0-0 football scoreline, or a five-day cricket game that ends in a draw. I can't be doing with your need for action and constant scoring (cf basketball). No offence intended, of course.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Cheeky, thanks for that. One thing the US has always been very good at is assimilating immigrants and making them American first and foremost. You are such a young country mostly made of recent immigrants, and American identity has been deliberately fostered (obviously, by recent I mean over the last four hundred years or so). Inventing your own sports has contributed to this (even though most of the rest of us think they're a bit odd), and Webster did his bit by changing English spellings to create a distinct language. To many people in the old world this overt patriotism sometimes seems over the top, but it has created a nation from disparate peoples.
> 
> I'm sorry if you think this is off the point and a a bit rambly - it's only my opinion, and it's been a long day.


No not rambly at all, Anne. It is funny what we think of as "old" here in the U.S. I saw what real "old" is in Bath and Stonehenge
and walking on the Roman wall. Does give one a whole new perspective on the world. You are ancient and I believe that gives you an advantage over us nearly newborns here in the U.S. with the exception of our Native Americans who we mistreated so badly and continue to do so. Hope we can have another good conversation soon. Go to sleep now if you can. Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hope you are feeling well.


Well? Don't get me started. Sodding fibro and too much gardening gave me an interesting weekend. Enjoy the rest of your evening, everyone. It really is bedtime.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I totally agree, Anne. Some in the U.S. would like to impose their christian beliefs on all of us and make that the law of the land. They don't seem to realize this is just as harmful and undesirable as Muslims wanting their religion to dictate what goes on in a country. They should take a look at our good friends in the middle east in Saudi Arabia and see if that is really the way to go.


I wouldn't want the laws of my country to be based on the specifics of any one particular religion either but to be implemented for the safety and security of all. Other than the dropped push for Sharia Law in Ontario and the allowance for "sentencing circles" for a small number of offences in the First Nations community, I'm not aware of any push for religious or ethnic laws in Canada. I'm deliberately not including abortion because that issue crosses many different religious (and non-religious) and ethnic groups. Is there anything other than abortion that you see as a push for Christian laws?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Momee,
> 
> You are so right. Maybe there is a difference between the immigrants (my mom and grand parents - paternal) of long ago and those of today. I do not know the difference. Maybe long ago, people wanted to work and start a new life where today, people want handouts (i.e. what Barak is handing out). I just don't know.
> 
> As far as education is concerned, I think a lot of "brainpower" that went into teaching years ago (and also nursing) has now found other professions (medicine, law for example). That leaves the dregs in education today coming up the ranks. The things I have seen in the past as far as education goes, is nothing like the low level thinking, the lack of responsibility that I see today in the younger generation. I don't have the answer, but those are my thoughts.


Lukelucy
I would like to know where you hang out. More recent Immigrants and our young generation is doing well for themselves and our Country even though their elders sure have messed with their future. Everyone I come in contact with is well educated or trying to get a good education, they are working hard or looking hard for a decent paying job with any future and will be no burden to anyone. I see good so unlike you but then why should you change now?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Well, exactly. Cricket is art, not sport.
> 
> Woops, forgot to add that we can appreciate a 0-0 football scoreline, or a five-day cricket game that ends in a draw. I can't be doing with your need for action and constant scoring (cf basketball). No offence intended, of course.


No offence, but great delight. Or as much delight as is possible without constant scoring.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Well? Don't get me started. Sodding fibro and too much gardening gave me an interesting weekend. Enjoy the rest of your evening, everyone. It really is bedtime.


Good night Anne sweet dreams.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night Anne sweet dreams.


Hi, CB.
Haven't seen you much. Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, CB.
> Haven't seen you much. Did you have a good weekend?


Yes I did Andrea. Had some of my grands and their friends popping in and out. My Gd and I went to our flower swap yesterday and then out to my cousins house and she gave me more flowers. How about you? How is your husband doing?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> While you, dear lady, are merely off.


What is a merely off?

Oh well, off2rock and off2knit while rocking. Life is good


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I did Andrea. Had some of my grands and their friends popping in and out. My Gd and I went to our flower swap yesterday and then out to my cousins house and she gave me more flowers. How about you? How is your husband doing?


We're doing OK, no worse, no better. Went to the farmer's market this morning. We eat a lot of fruit (particularly me) and we came home with peaches, plums, pluots, nectarines, and strawberries. We used to eat a lot of fruit when I was growing up, but we didn't get all these nice, fresh fruit growing up in Minnesota. Did a little knitting, did a little work, talked to my family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We're doing OK, no worse, no better. Went to the farmer's market this morning. We eat a lot of fruit (particularly me) and we came home with peaches, plums, pluots, nectarines, and strawberries. We used to eat a lot of fruit when I was growing up, but we didn't get all these nice, fresh fruit growing up in Minnesota. Did a little knitting, did a little work, talked to my family.


That's nice. Our farmers market hasn't opened yet. My son brought me some home grown strawberries last week and they are so much better than the store bought. Sounds like you had a nice weekend too. XXX


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wouldn't want the laws of my country to be based on the specifics of any one particular religion either but to be implemented for the safety and security of all. Other than the dropped push for Sharia Law in Ontario and the allowance for "sentencing circles" for a small number of offences in the First Nations community, I'm not aware of any push for religious or ethnic laws in Canada. I'm deliberately not including abortion because that issue crosses many different religious (and non-religious) and ethnic groups. Is there anything other than abortion that you see as a push for Christian laws?


Some on the Christian right in the U.S. keep calling the U.S. a Christian nation founded on Christian principals and they want prayer in school and celebration of Christian holidays brought back into the public schools. I do not believe this should be done. I think it is insulting to many other Christians and non-Christians alike. If the right really learned about the founding fathers they would find out that they were much more tolerant or differing beliefs than they themselves are today. If people want to educate their children in a religious environment then let them do so. Some also want religious symbols such as crosses and ten commandments in public buildings. I don't believe in that either. Many not only want to overturn Roe vs. Wade but they want to ban all forms of birth control because it goes against their beliefs. No one forces anyone to use birth control so it is their right not to do so but it is also other's right to be able to have birth control available and legal for them to use. We also have made same sex marriage the law in several states and they fiercely oppose this. Here again, no one is forcing them to marry anyone but the person they want to marry and I believe people should be free to marry who they love regardless if that person is opposite sex or the same. I worked hard in my state of Minnesota to make this a reality and it is now legal here and the first marriages will begin in August. I have dear friends who have lived together for years and taken full responsibility for their partners and I am so happy that they can now have a recognized marriage to the person they love. Along with the legal benefits of marriage they also will have all the legal responsibilities that that involves, the good with the bad. The right said this will ruin marriage. How? Also, churches do not have to perform marriages for same sex couples unless they chose to do so. Here again it is the Christian right imposing their religious belief on others and I am glad that is ending. This has become a long post and I apologize for that. I welcome your opinions.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Some on the Christian right in the U.S. keep calling the U.S. a Christian nation founded on Christian principals and they want prayer in school and celebration of Christian holidays brought back into the public schools. I do not believe this should be done. I think it is insulting to many other Christians and non-Christians alike. If the right really learned about the founding fathers they would find out that they were much more tolerant or differing beliefs than they themselves are today. If people want to educate their children in a religious environment then let them do so. Some also want religious symbols such as crosses and ten commandments in public buildings. I don't believe in that either. Many not only want to overturn Roe vs. Wade but they want to ban all forms of birth control because it goes against their beliefs. No one forces anyone to use birth control so it is their right not to do so but it is also other's right to be able to have birth control available and legal for them to use. We also have made same sex marriage the law in several states and they fiercely oppose this. Here again, no one is forcing them to marry anyone but the person they want to marry and I believe people should be free to marry who they love regardless if that person is opposite sex or the same. I worked hard in my state of Minnesota to make this a reality and it is now legal here and the first marriages will begin in August. I have dear friends who have lived together for years and taken full responsibility for their partners and I am so happy that they can now have a recognized marriage to the person they love. Along with the legal benefits of marriage they also will have all the legal responsibilities that that involves, the good with the bad. The right said this will ruin marriage. How? Also, churches do not have to perform marriages for same sex couples unless they chose to do so. Here again it is the Christian right imposing their religious belief on others and I am glad that is ending. This has become a long post and I apologize for that. I welcome your opinions.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> What is a merely off?


Since you asked...

Middle English, from of off + fall
First Known Use: 14th century

Definition of OFFAL

1
: the waste or by-product of a process: as
a : trimmings of a hide
b : the by-products of milling used especially for stock feeds
c : the viscera and trimmings of a butchered animal removed in dressing : variety meat
2
: rubbish

Synonyms
chaff, deadwood, debris, dreck (also drek), dross, dust, effluvium (also effluvia), junk, litter, garbage, offscouring, raffle, refuse, riffraff, rubbish, scrap, spilth, trash, truck, waste
Related Words
crud, sewage, slop, swill, wash; detritus, remains, rubble, ruins; dump, scrap heap; lumber, odds and ends, trumpery; flotsam, jetsam, wreckage; castoff, cull, discard, hand-me-down, reject, throwaway; nothing, straw, two bits


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just to add some perspective from Arizona USA: I've visited churches out here built in the 1500's and still in use today. Pueblos go back 1000 years and give us an idea of how the desert was settled so long ago. Then there's our geology as witnessed in the Grand Canyon. The USA is a large country with vast differences.

I love the international perspective too. Keep it coming.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> No not rambly at all, Anne. It is funny what we think of as "old" here in the U.S. I saw what real "old" is in Bath and Stonehenge
> and walking on the Roman wall. Does give one a whole new perspective on the world. You are ancient and I believe that gives you an advantage over us nearly newborns here in the U.S. with the exception of our Native Americans who we mistreated so badly and continue to do so. Hope we can have another good conversation soon. Go to sleep now if you can. Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RE.: Native Americans

The most mistreated people who still suffer. I understand that they like to stay on their Reservations but I think they would have done much better had they mixed with the rest of us when that became an option.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree. Our Founding Fathers realized that many came to this country to escape religious intolerance elsewhere (think Puritans, for example.) they envisioned a freedom to worship God in any chosen way, and to give all others the freedom to do the same. This is the religion our country practices.

Privately, anyone can pray in public schools. On the other hand, the school should not send a specific prayer over the PA system. Makes sense to me, and, quite frankly, I think God would prefer it.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Some on the Christian right in the U.S. keep calling the U.S. a Christian nation founded on Christian principals and they want prayer in school and celebration of Christian holidays brought back into the public schools. I do not believe this should be done. I think it is insulting to many other Christians and non-Christians alike. If the right really learned about the founding fathers they would find out that they were much more tolerant or differing beliefs than they themselves are today. If people want to educate their children in a religious environment then let them do so. Some also want religious symbols such as crosses and ten commandments in public buildings. I don't believe in that either. Many not only want to overturn Roe vs. Wade but they want to ban all forms of birth control because it goes against their beliefs. No one forces anyone to use birth control so it is their right not to do so but it is also other's right to be able to have birth control available and legal for them to use. We also have made same sex marriage the law in several states and they fiercely oppose this. Here again, no one is forcing them to marry anyone but the person they want to marry and I believe people should be free to marry who they love regardless if that person is opposite sex or the same. I worked hard in my state of Minnesota to make this a reality and it is now legal here and the first marriages will begin in August. I have dear friends who have lived together for years and taken full responsibility for their partners and I am so happy that they can now have a recognized marriage to the person they love. Along with the legal benefits of marriage they also will have all the legal responsibilities that that involves, the good with the bad. The right said this will ruin marriage. How? Also, churches do not have to perform marriages for same sex couples unless they chose to do so. Here again it is the Christian right imposing their religious belief on others and I am glad that is ending. This has become a long post and I apologize for that. I welcome your opinions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very good.



FreedomFries said:


> Since you asked...
> 
> Middle English, from of off + fall
> First Known Use: 14th century
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> No offence, but great delight. Or as much delight as is possible without constant scoring.


FreedomFries
I like any activity anyone can participate in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They are so bound to the land, both physically and spiritually. When they left the land, their children were taken from them, placed in boarding schools, and forced to forget their language and culture. I imagine you know these things. Sorry. I just feel like going on the warpath occasionally.



Huckleberry said:


> RE.: Native Americans
> 
> The most mistreated people who still suffer. I understand that they like to stay on their Reservations but I think they would have done much better had they mixed with the rest of us when that choice was possible.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't have a clue what or who you are talking about. As I have probably already said here and elsewhere, now that I know what an object of ridicule I am behind my back to both "sides", I have put away my foolish optimism. "Don't ask me nothin about nothing, I just might tell you the truth."


off2knit said:


> Dear SS,
> 
> I would suggest not valuing anything a person says that identifies herself as: greasy, artery clogging, high in sodium, high in carbohydrates in limpy potato chunks. Bet she would not be invited to Michelle's table of health.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Some on the Christian right in the U.S. keep calling the U.S. a Christian nation founded on Christian principals and they want prayer in school and celebration of Christian holidays brought back into the public schools. I do not believe this should be done. I think it is insulting to many other Christians and non-Christians alike. If the right really learned about the founding fathers they would find out that they were much more tolerant or differing beliefs than they themselves are today. If people want to educate their children in a religious environment then let them do so. Some also want religious symbols such as crosses and ten commandments in public buildings. I don't believe in that either. Many not only want to overturn Roe vs. Wade but they want to ban all forms of birth control because it goes against their beliefs. No one forces anyone to use birth control so it is their right not to do so but it is also other's right to be able to have birth control available and legal for them to use. We also have made same sex marriage the law in several states and they fiercely oppose this. Here again, no one is forcing them to marry anyone but the person they want to marry and I believe people should be free to marry who they love regardless if that person is opposite sex or the same. I worked hard in my state of Minnesota to make this a reality and it is now legal here and the first marriages will begin in August. I have dear friends who have lived together for years and taken full responsibility for their partners and I am so happy that they can now have a recognized marriage to the person they love. Along with the legal benefits of marriage they also will have all the legal responsibilities that that involves, the good with the bad. The right said this will ruin marriage. How? Also, churches do not have to perform marriages for same sex couples unless they chose to do so. Here again it is the Christian right imposing their religious belief on others and I am glad that is ending. This has become a long post and I apologize for that. I welcome your opinions.


I'll try not to turn this into an essay and some points might not be applicable to the US but here goes:
At the time our countries were settled, most people were at least nominally Christian and this was reflected in our institutions. Secularism and immigration has changed our demographics and I don't believe any religion should be imposed on anyone. But in process of trying to accomodate all of these other belief systems, I believe Christianity is being marginalized. Many other countries have very strict rules regarding religious practices and demand visitors and immigrants to honour those rules. We have readily welcomed other religions into the country and in most cases have very few limitations on how those religions are practiced, but now find ourselves facing limitations on how we practice our religion.

Many schools have tried to provide flexibility for Muslims to practice their prayer schedules, for Sikhs to carry kirpans, etc but they can't have a "Christmas concert". A significant amount of public money goes into ethnic and cultural celebrations (some of which have religious origins) and gay pride celebrations but it is forbidden to set up a nativity scene on public property.

I would like to see flexibility and compromise. We used to salute the flag, sing the anthem and say the Lord's Prayer in school - most schools do none of that anymore (probably many don't even know the words to the anthem). I think singing the anthem helps to tie us together as a nation and that a moment of silent contemplation could replace reciting a specific prayer. Local Boards should have flexibility in meeting the needs and wishes of their community.

I believe birth control is a medical issue and has no place in legislation. I don't think government should have a role in "marriage" at all - their role should be limited to the legal rights and obligations of co-dependent adults and family law for protection and support of children and dependent adults.

In my experience, most people are willing find workable solutions at the community level but hardliners on both sides make it more difficult and it's made worse by politicians and bureaucrats who take political correctness to absurd levels or sit on the fence without making a decision for fear of offending someone.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Kitty, what I see in your 'essay' is someone who wishes honor to be given to the Protestant faith(s) over all others in the United States. At this point, that is not going to happen, and I believe that would be wrong. This may just be how your essay reads. Examine your beliefs and clarify your position if I'm wrong.



west coast kitty said:


> I'll try not to turn this into an essay and some points might not be applicable to the US but here goes:
> At the time our countries were settled, most people were at least nominally Christian and this was reflected in our institutions. Secularism and immigration has changed our demographics and I don't believe any religion should be imposed on anyone. But in process of trying to accomodate all of these other belief systems, I believe Christianity is being marginalized. Many other countries have very strict rules regarding religious practices and demand visitors and immigrants to honour those rules. We have readily welcomed other religions into the country and in most cases have very few limitations on how those religions are practiced, but now find ourselves facing limitations on how we practice our religion.
> 
> Many schools have tried to provide flexibility for Muslims to practice their prayer schedules, for Sikhs to carry kirpans, etc but they can't have a "Christmas concert". A significant amount of public money goes into ethnic and cultural celebrations (some of which have religious origins) and gay pride celebrations but it is forbidden to set up a nativity scene on public property.
> ...


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Since you asked...
> 
> Middle English, from of off + fall
> First Known Use: 14th century
> ...


Thought the left hated cut and paste, but I guess it is okay when they do it. And so nasty with the name calling. They feel so empowered by using "big" or "odd" words thinking we would be impressed. But that is so typical. But what is one to expect from them?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Thought the left hated cut and paste, but I guess it is okay when they do it. And so nasty with the name calling. They feel so empowered by using "big" or "odd" words thinking we would be impressed. But that is so typical. But what is one to expect from them?


1
: the waste or by-product of a process: as
a : trimmings of a hide
b : the by-products of milling used especially for stock feeds
c : the viscera and trimmings of a butchered animal removed in dressing : variety meat
2
: rubbish


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh do we have another scandal in the works?

We have been hearing for weeks about the horrible backlog at the Veteran's Administration getting the paperwork done for our soldiers so they can get the benefits the need and deserve. There are stacks of files in rooms, and our vets are not getting the medical attention they need because of this backlog.

So now it is revealed that since January of 2012 (yes that is on Obama's watch, can't blame Bush) 188 VA employees are working for unions and not for Vets. 85 are nurses. Does this administration have no shame? NO

Fast and Furious
Benghazi
Associated Press
Fox News reporter
IRS 
NSA-'prism'

I guess I could see the libs poo pooing one of these, but all of them? How unpatriotic to support an administration that is harming, ruining, and destroying it's citizens with all of this confirmed information out there.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

off2knit wrote:
Thought the left hated cut and paste, but I guess it is okay when they do it. And so nasty with the name calling. They feel so empowered by using "big" or "odd" words thinking we would be impressed. But that is so typical. But what is one to expect from them?


1
: the waste or by-product of a process: as
a : trimmings of a hide
b : the by-products of milling used especially for stock feeds
c : the viscera and trimmings of a butchered animal removed in dressing : variety meat
2
: rubbish

FreedomFries



Thank you for answering my question Greasy. 1 and 2 describe the left perfectly. Your honesty is appreciated.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder what will be hyped today in the hopes that President Obama could be blamed? It certainly speaks to the desperation of the GOP to 'score points.' There are many constructive things to be doing. I'd feel much better if all were working there with the same diligence.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...once again offerrocker proves arrogance has no bounds.>>>



off2knit said:


> off2knit wrote:
> Thought the left hated cut and paste, but I guess it is okay when they do it. And so nasty with the name calling. They feel so empowered by using "big" or "odd" words thinking we would be impressed. But that is so typical. But what is one to expect from them?
> 
> 1
> ...


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to say this, but I thought the first travellers to America went there because they considered the religious environment in England too liberal. They didn't want freedom from persecution, they wanted the freedom to persecute people of other religions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll try not to turn this into an essay and some points might not be applicable to the US but here goes:
> At the time our countries were settled, most people were at least nominally Christian and this was reflected in our institutions. Secularism and immigration has changed our demographics and I don't believe any religion should be imposed on anyone. But in process of trying to accomodate all of these other belief systems, I believe Christianity is being marginalized. Many other countries have very strict rules regarding religious practices and demand visitors and immigrants to honour those rules. We have readily welcomed other religions into the country and in most cases have very few limitations on how those religions are practiced, but now find ourselves facing limitations on how we practice our religion.
> 
> Many schools have tried to provide flexibility for Muslims to practice their prayer schedules, for Sikhs to carry kirpans, etc but they can't have a "Christmas concert". A significant amount of public money goes into ethnic and cultural celebrations (some of which have religious origins) and gay pride celebrations but it is forbidden to set up a nativity scene on public property.
> ...


the same has happen in this country, thank you for explaining what is happening in both countries. :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...once again offerrocker proves arrogance has no bounds.>>>


Again with the name calling, but again not surprised.

How in your opinion what I said was arrogant?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

People do not work FOR unions. Unions protect workers and nurses and ultimately you. Nurses in particular need working hours and working conditions that allow them to do their jobs effectively. I don't think any of us want to be in the hospital tended to by a nurse who has worked a double shift or has 100 patients to care for.
Has our Congress done anything to relieve the backlog in the VA? They should be doing whatever they can to ensure our vets get care and benefits promptly.
I would not pooh-pooh any real scandal. Criminal activity should not be tolerated. Hyped up charges that have become "scandals" just in this administration should be,stopped. The negative energy that goes into one "scandal" after another should be channeled into running the government through the discussion and enactment of legislation to benefit progress.
Just my opinion, no snark


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/hr1801

A dear friend of mine has cancer. Her insurance will pay for chemotherapy administered by IV but not any chemo delivered in pill form. Does this make any sense? The link above shows the chance that a bill to correct the situation is zero. You don't know what insurance companies do to you until the refusal to pay hits home.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> People do not work FOR unions. Unions protect workers and nurses and ultimately you. Nurses in particular need working hours and working conditions that allow them to do their jobs effectively. I don't think any of us want to be in the hospital tended to by a nurse who has worked a double shift or has 100 patients to care for.
> Has our Congress done anything to relieve the backlog in the VA? They should be doing whatever they can to ensure our vets get care and benefits promptly.
> I would not pooh-pooh any real scandal. Criminal activity should not be tolerated. Hyped up charges that have become "scandals" just in this administration should be,stopped. The negative energy that goes into one "scandal" after another should be channeled into running the government through the discussion and enactment of legislation to benefit progress.
> Just my opinion, no snark


http://www.fedsmith.com/2013/06/05/are-va-employees-working-full-time-for-unions-hurting-patient-care/

How is this helping our Veterans?????????

Also how has the Obama Administration helped with the backlog? Has there been any actions taken against the Department of Veteran's Affairs. I can't find anything.

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/the-five-follows-jon-stewarts-lead-rails-against-disgraceful-va-benefits-backlog/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

off2knit said:


> http://www.fedsmith.com/2013/06/05/are-va-employees-working-full-time-for-unions-hurting-patient-care/
> 
> How is this helping our Veterans?????????


Off2knit,

Again, right with you. By not focusing on scandals, the government can pay more attention to what is important - veterans being one topic. Barak is putting out fires that he has created. This energy is not productive for the management of your country. He is not doing the job he was "elected" to do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but I thought the first travellers to America went there because they considered the religious environment in England too liberal. They didn't want freedom from persecution, they wanted the freedom to persecute people of other religions.


aw9358
Exactly.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Off2knit,
> 
> Again, right with you. By not focusing on scandals, the government can pay more attention to what is important - veterans being one topic. Barak is putting out fires that he has created. This energy is not productive for the management of your country. He is not doing the job he was "elected" to do.


Lukelucy
President Obama is doing much better than anyone expected. I know that is a thorn in your backside. The automobile industry for example is again adding many more people to its workforce. Car Sales are doing very well. Still areas to be improved which would have boomed by now would it not be for the destructive behavior of the GOP.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry,

The workforce is not in great shape. Progress has been minimal, if at all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Essential reading: "Dying for McCarthy". Bringing to light even more nastiness by Joe McCarthy and we cannot allow scoundrels like him be among us not now nor ever again.
Have to keep a close eye on Darrell Issa the present day McCarthy - what a despicable character he is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/hr1801
> 
> A dear friend of mine has cancer. Her insurance will pay for chemotherapy administered by IV but not any chemo delivered in pill form. Does this make any sense? The link above shows the chance that a bill to correct the situation is zero. You don't know what insurance companies do to you until the refusal to pay hits home.


alcameron
Makes no sense at all if the outcome can be the same.
Time to replace Cons. in Congress and Senate and then step up the pressure, that will get results.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 wrote:
I'm sorry to say this, but I thought the first travellers to America went there because they considered the religious environment in England too liberal. They didn't want freedom from persecution, they wanted the freedom to persecute people of other religions.



Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> Exactly.


Exactly wrong - both of you. Read American history books about the Pilgrims and the Puritans. Neither of you know anything about what you are talking about.

aw - you should be sorry you said something so dumb about something you know nothing about. I accept your apology.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Huckleberry,
> 
> The workforce is not in great shape. Progress has been minimal, if at all.


and more car factories are going down the tubes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> Kitty, what I see in your 'essay' is someone who wishes honor to be given to the Protestant faith(s) over all others in the United States. At this point, that is not going to happen, and I believe that would be wrong. This may just be how your essay reads. Examine your beliefs and clarify your position if I'm wrong.


Perhaps it would be helpful to read my post again - the first sentence said some points may not be applicable to the US and no where did I mention Protestant faith. Marginalization of the Christian faith is a common concern to Christians in both of our countries, but how it is demonstrated and opportunities to improve understanding and co-operation of all faiths could be very different. Only Americans can/should address how the process works in your country.

I did not suggest that Christianity should be honoured over other faiths, but that the opportunity to publicly express that faith should not be limited when that opportunity is given to others. IMO special consideration is being shown to some faith and ethnic groups over others. There have been a couple of situations where schools have worked out a program to share information on the celebration of Christmas, Ramadan & Eid, and Hanuukkah only to have it derailed. IMO the more we know about each other the more likely we are to come to understanding.

Constitutionally, several provinces and territories in Canada have 2 publicly funded school systems - public and separate and rate payers choose which to support with their taxes. Separate schools are Catholic - students don't have to be Catholic to attend but they have to attend all classes including religion. I know of many non-Catholics that have chosen to enroll their children in Catholic schools.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Perhaps it would be helpful to read my post again - the first sentence said some points may not be applicable to the US and no where did I mention Protestant faith. Marginalization of the Christian faith is a common concern to Christians in both of our countries, but how it is demonstrated and opportunities to improve understanding and co-operation of all faiths could be very different. Only Americans can/should address how the process works in your country.
> 
> I did not suggest that Christianity should be honoured over other faiths, but that the opportunity to publicly express that faith should not be limited when that opportunity is given to others. IMO special consideration is being shown to some faith and ethnic groups over others. There have been a couple of situations where schools have worked out a program to share information on the celebration of Christmas, Ramadan & Eid, and Hanuukkah only to have it derailed. IMO the more we know about each other the more likely we are to come to understanding.
> 
> Constitutionally, several provinces and territories in Canada have 2 publicly funded school systems - public and separate and rate payers choose which to support with their taxes. Separate schools are Catholic - students don't have to be Catholic to attend but they have to attend all classes including religion. I know of many non-Catholics that have chosen to enroll their children in Catholic schools.


WCK: you've done a wonderful job explaining how it is both and Canada and the USA. The person you are communicating with wants not to intelligently debate and discuss, but try to catch you in your words and then blast you for writing what she thinks you wrote. You did not express the ideals damemary says is how your essay read. She is up to her same old tricks, denying the truth, and spinning your words. Unfortunately, that is the depth of the character shown by her and the Libs and Progressives on this thread.

That is the entire purpose of this thread. I would love to continue the discussion with you, but will do so privately, as we'll hear nothing but hate here within this thread by 'others.'


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> aw9358 wrote:
> I'm sorry to say this, but I thought the first travellers to America went there because they considered the religious environment in England too liberal. They didn't want freedom from persecution, they wanted the freedom to persecute people of other religions
> 
> Exactly wrong - both of you. Read American history books about the Pilgrims and the Puritans. Neither of you know anything about what you are talking about.
> ...


Knitpresentgifts,

That is exactly how I felt yesterday. That I was reading stuff on this site where the writer was acting like they had just discovered the cure for cancer - when in fact it was old information. The people that come across on this site as acting like they know everything and in fact they know nothing is really disturbing. Thanks for your reply. I support you.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> aw9358 wrote:
> I'm sorry to say this, but I thought the first travellers to America went there because they considered the religious environment in England too liberal. They didn't want freedom from persecution, they wanted the freedom to persecute people of other religions.
> 
> Exactly wrong - both of you. Read American history books about the Pilgrims and the Puritans. Neither of you know anything about what you are talking about.
> ...


I said it was what I thought. I don't think there was any need for the insults.

I know you abhor cut and paste, but try this:

Although they were victims of religious persecution in Europe, the Puritans supported the Old World theory that sanctioned it: the need for uniformity of religion in the state.

Once in control in New England, they sought to break "the very neck of Schism and vile opinions." The "business" of the first settlers, a Puritan minister recalled in 1681, "was not Toleration, but [they] were professed enemies of it." Puritans expelled dissenters from their colonies, a fate that in 1636 befell Roger Williams and in 1638 Anne Hutchinson, America's first major female religious leader.

Those who defied the Puritans by persistently returning to their jurisdictions risked capital punishment, a penalty imposed on the Boston martyrs, four Quakers, between 1659 and 1661. Reflecting on the 17th century's intolerance, Thomas Jefferson was unwilling to concede to Virginians any moral superiority to the Puritans. Beginning in 1659, Virginia enacted anti-Quaker laws, including the death penalty for refractory Quakers. Jefferson surmised that "if no capital execution took place here, as did in New England, it was not owing to the moderation of the church, or the spirit of the legislature."

From Wikipedia: History of Religion in America.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> That is exactly how I felt yesterday. That I was reading stuff on this site where the writer was acting like they had just discovered the cure for cancer - when in fact it was old information. The people that come across on this site as acting like they know everything and in fact they know nothing is really disturbing. Thanks for your reply. I support you.


Are you talking about me? In that case, I certainly do not set myself up as knowing everything. Perhaps what's missing is my unwillingness to engage in insulting behaviour. And if you are talking about a post I made yesterday that came after a similar one by you or someone else - I'm sorry, but when I wrote that I hadn't seen the earlier post. It usually takes me a long time to concentrate enough to write anything, and I apologise for being slow.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe this would help to explain why I wrote what I did. Sorry, it's a link. I just ask you to look at it.

http://www.loc.gov/exhibits/religion/rel01-2.html


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

The sole purpose of this topic is for people who consider themselves to be conservatives and those who consider themselves to be liberals to engage in ugly battles of personal insults. When there are pages and pages of nothing but insults being exchanged, you are seeing the clear proof that those who continue to participate in this topic are only here for a fight, and the rougher the better.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I said it was what I thought. I don't think there was any need for the insults.
> 
> I know you abhor cut and paste, but try this:
> 
> From Wikipedia: History of Religion in America.


I do not abhor cut and paste. I said read American history books - not Wikipedia! Wiki is a source of irony and nonsense!

The Pilgrims and Puritans settled in American to escape persecution *from* the church of England as they wished to practice religious beliefs different from that Church. They wanted to reform and make changes to the church's teachings and were persecuted in England for not following as directed.

The Pilgrims received permission to leave England and settle in Virginia. The missed their mark and instead arrived in Massachusetts, and settled the colony of Plymouth.

There was no other English folks in America there, only America Indians, so they formed their own form of government and religion. They had NO intention to persecute others of religions differing from their own. In fact, the Pilgrims and Indians, in time, learned about and from each other and that is why you see Pilglrims and Indians in images sharing a celebration feast called Thanksgiving in America.

The Pilgrims/Puritans didn't even know if/who they would encounter in America, so how could they want to "persecute" those in America who didn't agree to their religious beliefs.

The Church of England religious beliefs were not what the Pilgrims and the Puritans wanted, so they escaped persecution from practicing their religion in England by coming to America.

Those who entered into the newly found colony, were expected to follow the new rules of govt and religion founded by the Pilgrims and Puritans. If anyone didn't agree, yes, the Pilgrims tried to enforce their newly minted rules upon those who chose to live in their colony. The Pilgrims weren't trying to persecute others, they came to American to begin anew and need to discipline and enforce the very religion and rules of governing they just set-up. Hence, what you read in Wikipedia.

Your opinion showed you did not know nor understand the history of the finding of America.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Much as I dislike agreeing with KPG, I must say that the sole purpose of this topic is to stage fights between people who consider themselves to be conservatives and those who consider themselves to be liberals. When there are pages and pages of nothing but insults being exchanged, you all are seeing the proof that those who continue to participate in this topic are only here for a fight, and the rougher the better.


Why did you write this? Are you accusing me of starting a fight? I was offering an opinion about something I had read. It was not intended as fighting talk, but that is how I was answered. Some people thrive on insults. I do not.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do not abhor cut and paste. I said read American history books - not Wikipedia! Wiki is a source of irony and nonsense!
> 
> The Pilgrims and Puritans settled in American to escape persecution *from* the church of England as they wished to practice religious beliefs different from that Church. They wanted to reform and make changes to the church's teachings and were persecuted in England for not following as directed.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I posted another link, which you can find in a post I made above. Some of the documents are from the Library of Congress, which I hope you agree is a better source than Wikipedia.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

1. "THEM " used while looking down your nose at everyone
who doesn't agree with your pronouncements shows arrogance.

2 Namecalling, such as "Greasy, " indicates you feel privileged to try to degrade others.

IMHO

Of course, as you have indicated in the past, you will do as you please, and further illustrate that you are an arrogant, spiteful person. You also look like an idiot. Have at it.



off2knit said:


> Again with the name calling, but again not surprised.
> 
> How in your opinion what I said was arrogant?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I posted another link, which you can find in a post I made above. Some of the documents are from the Library of Congress, which I hope you agree is a better source than Wikipedia.


Knitpresentgifts,

Yup. That is how I know history. Boy, this site is full of people who really lack basic education/intelligence. Thank you for your thoughts. Right on again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Could American history books and British history books view issues differently? Of course they do.



knitpresentgifts said:


> aw9358 wrote:
> I'm sorry to say this, but I thought the first travellers to America went there because they considered the religious environment in England too liberal. They didn't want freedom from persecution, they wanted the freedom to persecute people of other religions.
> 
> Exactly wrong - both of you. Read American history books about the Pilgrims and the Puritans. Neither of you know anything about what you are talking about.
> ...


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> Yup. That is how I know history. Boy, this site is full of people who really lack basic education/intelligence. Thank you for your thoughts. Right on again.


What a horrible thing to say. I take it you didn't open the link.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> What a horrible thing to say. I take it you didn't open the link.


No, I did not open the link. Sorry. Also, it is amazing how the British view our history. It is just a blip in their long history. Have spent a lot of time in England and was called a colonist.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

kpg you are wrong consistently. I hope you are holding your breath for apology from AW or anyone else. You, on the other hand owe apologies for many deliberate lies. I presume you are too proud to admit your shortcomings.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Why did you write this? Are you accusing me of starting a fight? I was offering an opinion about something I had read. It was not intended as fighting talk, but that is how I was answered. Some people thrive on insults. I do not.


If you understand the finding of America, and American history, the only intent of your post, was, in fact, to insult Americans, specifically Conservative and religious Americans of the Protestant faiths.

You specifically represented the Pilgrims as consers against Liberal beliefs, wanting to persecute those of differing religions.

You knew you intended to start another fight, as you have done often in the past, and so did everyone else reading this thread.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No, I did not open the link. Sorry. Also, it is amazing how the British view our history. It is just a blip in their long history. Have spent a lot of time in England and was called a colonist.


I don't know whether it is a British view of history. It was something I read. Please look at the link and tell me what you think about it. It is American documentation.
http://www.loc.gov/exhibits/religion/rel01-2.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Why did you write this? Are you accusing me of starting a fight? I was offering an opinion about something I had read. It was not intended as fighting talk, but that is how I was answered. Some people thrive on insults. I do not.


She is also showing her biases.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I don't know whether it is a British view of history. It was something I read. Please look at the link and tell me what you think about it. It is American documentation.
> http://www.loc.gov/exhibits/religion/rel01-2.html


I was taught that they came here for religious freedom. This site says that is not true. I don't know which is correct. One cannot believe everything on the internet. First, I would question this reading as accurate. However, it might be. I don't know. An expert would know.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you understand the finding of America, and American history, the only intent of your post, was, in fact, to insult Americans, specifically Conservative and religious Americans of the Protestant faiths.
> 
> You specifically represented the Pilgrims as consers against Liberal beliefs, wanting to persecute those of differing religions.
> 
> You knew you intended to start another fight, as you have done often in the past, and so did everyone else reading this thread.


You knew that I intended to start another fight. I didn't. Please do not pretend to know my motives. I just went to some primary sources. And actually, we were also taught in school that the Pilgrim Fathers were fleeing religious persecution in England.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I was taught that they came here for religious freedom. This site says that is not true. I don't know which is correct. One cannot believe everything on the internet. First, I would question this reading as accurate. However, it might be. I don't know. An expert would know.


Lukelucy - you are an American. You know the truth. Do not listen to the words of the libs on this thread. They do not speak the truth about ANYTHING. Do not doubt what you know is the truth and God's words as well.

Those on this thread, do anything and say anything to deny the truth. They even deny who they are and take on each other's identities. They dance with the devil.

Remove yourself from their thoughts and beliefs.

Follow the Truth and the Light.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is also showing her biases.


We all have biases, don't we? And I'm not a liberal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> We all have biases, don't we? And I'm not a liberal.


and I wasn't addressing you - typical you thought my post was about you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lukelucy - you are an American. You know the truth. Do not listen to the words of the libs on this thread. They do not speak the truth about ANYTHING. Do not doubt what you know is the truth and God's words as well.
> 
> Those on this thread, do anything and say anything to deny the truth. The even deny who they are and take on each other's identities. They dance with the devil.
> 
> ...


Good grief! Dance with the devil??? You are too too much!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What do the quotes around "elected" to do indicate? Standard punctuation would indicate that the word "elected" is incorrect in some way. Since President Barack Obama was elected as President in 2012 by a secure margin, this is not the case. What is your point?



Lukelucy said:


> Off2knit,
> 
> Again, right with you. By not focusing on scandals, the government can pay more attention to what is important - veterans being one topic. Barak is putting out fires that he has created. This energy is not productive for the management of your country. He is not doing the job he was "elected" to do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and more car factories are going down the tubes.


knitpresentgifts
It pays to stay tuned to channels which air factual news.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and I wasn't addressing you - typical.


Sorry for the paranoia. Is that what you meant by typical?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and I wasn't addressing you - typical you thought my post was about you.


This is a public forum.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> It pays to stay tuned to channels which air factual news.


I do, thanks for the tip, Ingried.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....don't worry Lucy, you and your gang are doing your best to disrupt things....to no avail....and making yourselves look more desperate by the minute.>>>



Lukelucy said:


> Huckleberry,
> 
> The workforce is not in great shape. Progress has been minimal, if at all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

damemary said:


> What do the quotes around "elected" to do indicate? Standard punctuation would indicate that the word "elected" is incorrect in some way. Since President Barack Obama was elected as President in 2012 by a secure margin, this is not the case. What is your point?


I guess its my way of saying that I don't think he should have been elected - that is all.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Whatever the original purpose of this topic was, now its sole purpose is for people who consider themselves to be conservatives and those who consider themselves to be liberals to engage in ugly battles of personal insults. What appear to be attempts at discussion are actually bait to draw people into some kind of fight. When there are pages and pages of nothing but insults being exchanged, you are seeing the clear proof that those who continue to participate in this topic are only here for a fight, and the rougher the better.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The GOP must be reading and rereading about Joe McCarthy because his tactics worked for awhile. They hope they work again.



Huckleberry said:


> Essential reading: "Dying for McCarthy". Bringing to light even more nastiness by Joe McCarthy and we cannot allow scoundrels like him be among us not now nor ever again.
> Have to keep a close eye on Darrell Issa the present day McCarthy - what a despicable character he is.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Whatever the original purpose of this topic was, now its sole purpose is for people who consider themselves to be conservatives and those who consider themselves to be liberals to engage in ugly battles of personal insults. What appear to be attempts at discussion are actually bait to draw people into some kind of fight. When there are pages and pages of nothing but insults being exchanged, you are seeing the clear proof that those who continue to participate in this topic are only here for a fight, and the rougher the better.


You are right Seattle Soul. I'm listening.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Time will run out for many.



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> Makes no sense at all if the outcome can be the same.
> Time to replace Cons. in Congress and Senate and then step up the pressure, that will get results.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do not abhor cut and paste. I said read American history books - not Wikipedia! Wiki is a source of irony and nonsense!
> 
> The Pilgrims and Puritans settled in American to escape persecution *from* the church of England as they wished to practice religious beliefs different from that Church. They wanted to reform and make changes to the church's teachings and were persecuted in England for not following as directed.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
Wonder whose books you read.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I was taught that they came here for religious freedom. This site says that is not true. I don't know which is correct. One cannot believe everything on the internet. First, I would question this reading as accurate. However, it might be. I don't know. An expert would know.


Lucy, I wasn't trying to upset or insult you. I just wanted to know if anyone else knew about this slightly alternative history. The documents in the link are from the Library of Congress, so I thought they might be as authentic as you can get. I do regret that it attracted such hostility.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stifle. History has different perspectives.



knitpresentgifts said:


> aw9358 wrote:
> I'm sorry to say this, but I thought the first travellers to America went there because they considered the religious environment in England too liberal. They didn't want freedom from persecution, they wanted the freedom to persecute people of other religions.
> 
> Exactly wrong - both of you. Read American history books about the Pilgrims and the Puritans. Neither of you know anything about what you are talking about.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Like GM? They'd be gone if not for bailout.



knitpresentgifts said:


> and more car factories are going down the tubes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Whatever the original purpose of this topic was, now its sole purpose is for people who consider themselves to be conservatives and those who consider themselves to be liberals to engage in ugly battles of personal insults. What appear to be attempts at discussion are actually bait to draw people into some kind of fight. When there are pages and pages of nothing but insults being exchanged, you are seeing the clear proof that those who continue to participate in this topic are only here for a fight, and the rougher the better.


I, for one, am out of here to bake. I don't want my day spoiled by someone who thinks we dance with the devil. My baking project is experimental, so I may be back for more if it doesn't turn out. 
The devil made me do it.
Ciao now


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you understand the finding of America, and American history, the only intent of your post, was, in fact, to insult Americans, specifically Conservative and religious Americans of the Protestant faiths.
> 
> You specifically represented the Pilgrims as consers against Liberal beliefs, wanting to persecute those of differing religions.
> 
> You knew you intended to start another fight, as you have done often in the past, and so did everyone else reading this thread.


knitpresentgifts
Here is the pot again.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You are right Seattle Soul. I'm listening.


I sincerely hope that means you won't engage in further fights, and will avoid this topic if necessary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do, thanks for the tip, Ingried.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Just as you do.


damemary said:


> <<<whispering....don't worry Lucy, you and your gang are doing your best to disrupt things....to no avail....and making yourselves look more desperate by the minute.>>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO you believe immigrants receive unfair advantage in our countries. Some would say that an advantage is necessary to level the playing field. You, of course, are welcome to your stated opinions. Respectfully.



west coast kitty said:


> Perhaps it would be helpful to read my post again - the first sentence said some points may not be applicable to the US and no where did I mention Protestant faith. Marginalization of the Christian faith is a common concern to Christians in both of our countries, but how it is demonstrated and opportunities to improve understanding and co-operation of all faiths could be very different. Only Americans can/should address how the process works in your country.
> 
> I did not suggest that Christianity should be honoured over other faiths, but that the opportunity to publicly express that faith should not be limited when that opportunity is given to others. IMO special consideration is being shown to some faith and ethnic groups over others. There have been a couple of situations where schools have worked out a program to share information on the celebration of Christmas, Ramadan & Eid, and Hanuukkah only to have it derailed. IMO the more we know about each other the more likely we are to come to understanding.
> 
> Constitutionally, several provinces and territories in Canada have 2 publicly funded school systems - public and separate and rate payers choose which to support with their taxes. Separate schools are Catholic - students don't have to be Catholic to attend but they have to attend all classes including religion. I know of many non-Catholics that have chosen to enroll their children in Catholic schools.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess its my way of saying that I don't think he should have been elected - that is all.


Lukelucy
The majoriy of us obviously gives a hoot what you think. Majority rules, get used to it and quit crying.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

AW your thoughtful posts are appreciated in this post. Tactics frequently cause poor aim. Some are more intent on making themselves heard than in discussing anything intelligently. So sorry they aimed at you. You have always been civil and thoughtful.



aw9358 said:


> Maybe this would help to explain why I wrote what I did. Sorry, it's a link. I just ask you to look at it.
> 
> http://www.loc.gov/exhibits/religion/rel01-2.html


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Time will run out for many.


damemary
Yes time is against all too many. So sad.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

WRONG



knitpresentgifts said:


> If you understand the finding of America, and American history, the only intent of your post, was, in fact, to insult Americans, specifically Conservative and religious Americans of the Protestant faiths.
> 
> You specifically represented the Pilgrims as consers against Liberal beliefs, wanting to persecute those of differing religions.
> 
> You knew you intended to start another fight, as you have done often in the past, and so did everyone else reading this thread.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I sincerely hope that means you won't engage in further fights, and will avoid this topic if necessary.


I do not like fights at all. I started this thread as a discussion on Obamacare in order to learn something. I'm trying, SS.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy,

Do not listen to two Libs who are not even Americans fill you head with doubt and lies about America. Ignore, Ingried/Huckleberry and aw9358 on this issue at least.

Personally, I dismiss anything the Libs post on any topic. If I read any Libs' posts, it is for entertainment and/or for the sole purpose to understand their beliefs.

I've actual discussed some of the beliefs and posts by the Libs in this thread with some of my Lib friends and associates.

My lib friends are disgusted with the lack of knowledge and intelligence of those posting here and are angry the Lib/Prog view and belief system is not accurately portrayed by them here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lukelucy,
> 
> Do not listen to two Libs who are not even Americans fill you head with doubt and lies about America. Ignore, Ingried/Huckleberry and aw9358 on this issue at least.
> 
> ...


FOS


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Anne, I am trying to include a link regarding history and social studies curriculum in the US. I think you will see what we are fighting.

hhtp\www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/13 texas
textbook massacre.



aw9358 said:


> I said it was what I thought. I don't think there was any need for the insults.
> 
> I know you abhor cut and paste, but try this:
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you understand the finding of America, and American history, the only intent of your post, was, in fact, to insult Americans, specifically Conservative and religious Americans of the Protestant faiths.
> 
> You specifically represented the Pilgrims as consers against Liberal beliefs, wanting to persecute those of differing religions.
> 
> You knew you intended to start another fight, as you have done often in the past, and so did everyone else reading this thread.


If you don't like what you read, move on down the road. Did the bus break down? Or did Mt Rushmore crumble when it saw you coming?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...yup, if that's how lucy knows history, it must be true. NOT>>>>



Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> Yup. That is how I know history. Boy, this site is full of people who really lack basic education/intelligence. Thank you for your thoughts. Right on again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is also showing her biases.


What she is writing is her thoughts and opinions. .She is allowed.
Why do you think it's ok to try and stop people from joining in a discussion? American or not, all opinions are welcome here.
Unfortunately, yours is too


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...yup, if that's how lucy knows history, it must be true. NOT>>>>


Wow, Lucy's vocabulary sure has improved over the weekend!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

AW is also showing her intentions, which are not to start a fight. You are the one with biases.



knitpresentgifts said:


> She is also showing her biases.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> If you don't like what you read, move on down the road. Did the bus break down? Or did Mt Rushmore crumble when it saw you coming?


Now that's what I call adult, rational and well-mannered discussion. Awesome!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> http://www.fedsmith.com/2013/06/05/are-va-employees-working-full-time-for-unions-hurting-patient-care/
> 
> How is this helping our Veterans?????????
> 
> ...


You're Obama banging is getting old. It has been backlogged since Desert Storm. I am sure they are doing what they can.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Now that's what I call adult, rational and well-mannered discussion. Awesome!


Still stalking me, Sybil?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

AMERICANS ARE THE ONES WHO KNOW THE TRUTH! It's this attitude that gets us into trouble. Look at the many 'freedom fighters' that became dictators with our support. It's this attitude that concerns me.

I presume that KPG is the truth to follow. Open your eyes. The guy is a televangelist on the web instead of TV. Do you send money too?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Lukelucy - you are an American. You know the truth. Do not listen to the words of the libs on this thread. They do not speak the truth about ANYTHING. Do not doubt what you know is the truth and God's words as well.
> 
> Those on this thread, do anything and say anything to deny the truth. They even deny who they are and take on each other's identities. They dance with the devil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lukelucy,
> 
> Do not listen to two Libs who are not even Americans fill you head with doubt and lies about America. Ignore, Ingried/Huckleberry and aw9358 on this issue at least.
> 
> ...


KPG,

I saw what you wrote and felt it myself. So glad I'm not the only one that sees it. You say they are from a different country? Thank you for your words.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> I saw what you wrote and felt it myself. So glad I'm not the only one that sees it. You say they are from a different country? Thank you for your words.


Captain, Klingon alert!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are singing my song Meerkat. They've done the same to me without end. BTW: I like Meerkats too! A couple of years ago while vacationing, we visited a natural habitat of sorts. They had Meerkats - I'd not seen them in person before.
> 
> I was fascinated with the sentry who kept watch over the others; truly adorable they are!


Lovely little rodents!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

An IV is a medical procedure. Taking a pill is not. That is covered under drug plans which define what they cover when you sign up. It is important to read and compare when deciding on a plan.



alcameron said:


> http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/hr1801
> 
> A dear friend of mine has cancer. Her insurance will pay for chemotherapy administered by IV but not any chemo delivered in pill form. Does this make any sense? The link above shows the chance that a bill to correct the situation is zero. You don't know what insurance companies do to you until the refusal to pay hits home.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Just letting you know how impressed I am by all you do here.


BrattyPatty said:


> Still stalking me, Sybil?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Just letting you know how impressed I am by all you do here.


Flattery will get you nowhere. No run off and play nice with the other kids.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy

What infected your mind? Going x x x x? So sad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Bratty Patty

I love your Avatar.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't you have BIL to be paying attention to before its too late?


BrattyPatty said:


> Flattery will get you nowhere. No run off and play nice with the other kids.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

CHEAP SHOT!!!! Her BIL is dying in hospice.



SeattleSoul said:


> Don't you have BIL to be paying attention to before its too late?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Don't you have BIL to be paying attention to before its too late?


Bratty Patty
Now they are getting into very personal issues as well. Keep in touch as much as possible.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Don't you have BIL to be paying attention to before its too late?


Your comment about my BIL I will let roll off. But it also shows me why nobody wants you around. If you think that hurt me in any way, then you wasted your energy.
To take a dying man into this is lower than whale poop and that's on the bottom of the ocean.
Everyone meet the REAL SS!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> CHEAP SHOT!!!! Her BIL is dying in hospice.


Thank you, dame.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Now they are getting into very personal issues as well. Keep in touch as much as possible.


Thanks, Huck! She isn't a part of any "they". Nobody wants her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You're Obama banging is getting old. It has been backlogged since Desert Storm. I am sure they are doing what they can.


Bratty Patty
Obviously they have never seen the tons of files accumulated since Bush started two Wars which killed thousands and maimed tens of thousands for life. It was so easy to start Wars but they had no clue or never cared how to end any of them and here they are the poor Soldiers. Let's burn the files and take care of the Vets each and everyone of them. They deserve more than they will ever get. NO MORE EXCUSES for delays - time's up. Disgusting how the Vets are being treated.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry.



BrattyPatty said:


> Thank you, dame.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

NO they would have filed for bankruptcy and restructured. And we the tax payers would not be paying for their inept business practices and increasing our debt level. Ford had problems and figured it out like professionals without taking tax payer $$$ to do it.


damemary said:


> Like GM? They'd be gone if not for bailout.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What are you baking? Care to share the recipe if it's a keeper?



alcameron said:


> I, for one, am out of here to bake. I don't want my day spoiled by someone who thinks we dance with the devil. My baking project is experimental, so I may be back for more if it doesn't turn out.
> The devil made me do it.
> Ciao now


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, I know. I'm only going as low as she is able to do herself.


damemary said:


> CHEAP SHOT!!!! Her BIL is dying in hospice.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> You are such a young country mostly made of recent immigrants, and American identity has been deliberately fostered (obviously, by recent I mean over the last four hundred years or so). Inventing your own sports has contributed to this (even though most of the rest of us think they're a bit odd), and Webster did his bit by changing English spellings to create a distinct language. quote]
> 
> I didn't realize how young the US truly is until I traveled to England, Wales and Germany. That really put it in perspective for me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> An IV is a medical procedure. Taking a pill is not. That is covered under drug plans which define what they cover when you sign up. It is important to read and compare when deciding on a plan.


When one is deciding on a plan one doesn't expect to have to look at whether oral chemotherapy is specifically covered or not covered. It may not be stated. Some chemo drugs are ONLY in pill form. Many years ago when I had chemo two of my chemo agents were in an IV and the other was in pill form. All my treatment was covered, but a few years after my treatment the medication I took orally was also put into the infusion. I don't know if that was a result of companies not covering pill form, but I wouldn't doubt it. One would think that if the insurance said that "cancer drugs" are covered, it would cover all forms.
Some (if not most) of these medications are very expensive. It is my opinion that something should be done about this.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Try China.



GWPlver said:


> aw9358 said:
> 
> 
> > You are such a young country mostly made of recent immigrants, and American identity has been deliberately fostered (obviously, by recent I mean over the last four hundred years or so). Inventing your own sports has contributed to this (even though most of the rest of us think they're a bit odd), and Webster did his bit by changing English spellings to create a distinct language. quote]
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Cheeky, thanks for that. One thing the US has always been very good at is assimilating immigrants and making them American first and foremost. You are such a young country mostly made of recent immigrants, and American identity has been deliberately fostered (obviously, by recent I mean over the last four hundred years or so). Inventing your own sports has contributed to this (even though most of the rest of us think they're a bit odd), and Webster did his bit by changing English spellings to create a distinct language. To many people in the old world this overt patriotism sometimes seems over the top, but it has created a nation from disparate peoples.
> 
> I'm sorry if you think this is off the point and a a bit rambly - it's only my opinion, and it's been a long day.


Nice post. Unfortunately lately I think we are not doing our best at our legal immigrants being assimilated. I think political correctness is to blame for this change. It seems the popular thing to be now is something first (Irish, German, Cuban, etc.) than being an American. I think we have lost a lot being so PC. It has the undesired consequence of keeping people separate.

I never understood the name football. There is only one person whose foot actually comes in contact with the ball in this game. Oh well, maybe some things are not meant to be understood.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree it should be clearly expressed when signing up. And the drugs for Ca are outlandish in price. If the insurance contract said it covered "cancer drugs" then they should pay no matter what the delivery system is. Of course when one is struggling with cancer, it's not an opportune time to file a law suit. Does your friend/ relative have someone who could check with the Insurance Commissioner of the state? Make copies of insurance contract and bill denials from insurance. Have the drug supplier file a claim before paying and get a denial. I apologize that I am speaking in generalities because I do not know the specifics. Perhaps it's some help. I agree what's the point of only providing part of the treatment.


alcameron said:


> When one is deciding on a plan one doesn't expect to have to look at whether oral chemotherapy is specifically covered or not covered. It may not be stated. Some chemo drugs are ONLY in pill form. Many years ago when I had chemo two of my chemo agents were in an IV and the other was in pill form. All my treatment was covered, but a few years after my treatment the medication I took orally was also put into the infusion. I don't know if that was a result of companies not covering pill form, but I wouldn't doubt it. One would think that if the insurance said that "cancer drugs" are covered, it would cover all forms.
> Some (if not most) of these medications are very expensive. It is my opinion that something should be done about this.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Oh do we have another scandal in the works?
> 
> We have been hearing for weeks about the horrible backlog at the Veteran's Administration getting the paperwork done for our soldiers so they can get the benefits the need and deserve. There are stacks of files in rooms, and our vets are not getting the medical attention they need because of this backlog.
> 
> ...


This is probably the reason that idiotic Representative from MD said that the "IRS scandal is over, time to move on" on Candy Crowley's show on CNN yesterday. There is more information coming to light as more groups are providing proof of excessive targeting. Where is the accountability? To treat our veterans this way is just appalling.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

From NBC News: In that same time period, foreign automakers have built or announced plans to build five U.S. assembly plants, he said. In 2007, foreign auto companies employed 113,000 people in the U.S., a number McAlinden projects will rise to 152,000 by 2011."

Sales figures up by 10% for Toyota, 7.4% for Nissan, Ford somewhat stagnant at 3.9% and GM 12% increase. While GM is closing 3 plants - US, Canada and Mexico, the 10,000 being laid off will likely take jobs that 19,000 will leave this year by retiring or buy out. 

Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I wonder what will be hyped today in the hopes that President Obama could be blamed? It certainly speaks to the desperation of the GOP to 'score points.' There are many constructive things to be doing. I'd feel much better if all were working there with the same diligence.


Like it or not - it is Obama's administration. For at least another 3 1/2 years as you on the left keep reminding the rest of us.

The GOP is not desperate, they are doing their job in bringing the behavior of government agencies to the attention of the American people. It is understandable that the left wants to look the other way and brush off what is going on. It means that someone has to take responsibility for their actions. We all know how the Dems run from responsibility and are always on the hunt for someone to blame. It would be nice if the Dems "were working there with the same diligence" instead of making declarations that the "scandal is over, it's time to move on".


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Try China.


How is that relevant?

I can see I am not welcome to say anything on here that might not chime with some people's views. If you can be bothered to look back at what I have written recently, you would be pushed to find anything that was deliberately offensive or insulting. I was merely writing an opinion and inviting responses. I don't understand why it has to be so nasty. If I were as prejudiced as you seem to think I am, this would be ample confirmation.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lukelucy,
> 
> Do not listen to two Libs who are not even Americans fill you head with doubt and lies about America. Ignore, Ingried/Huckleberry and aw9358 on this issue at least.
> 
> ...


Talk about American Exceptionalism.

And personally, I dismiss some of the beliefs and posts by some of the cons in this thread.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> How is that relevant?
> 
> I can see I am not welcome to say anything on here that might not chime with some people's views. If you can be bothered to look back at what I have written recently, you would be pushed to find anything that was deliberately offensive or insulting. I was merely writing an opinion and inviting responses. I don't understand why it has to be so nasty. If I were as prejudiced as you seem to think I am, this would be ample confirmation.


AW: I think she may have been responding to my comment about visiting England. I think she meant that Chine is even older in regard to history. Hope i'm not putting words into your mouth RU.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Like it or not - it is Obama's administration. For at least another 3 1/2 years as you on the left keep reminding the rest of us.
> 
> The GOP is not desperate, they are doing their job in bringing the behavior of government agencies to the attention of the American people. It is understandable that the left wants to look the other way and brush off what is going on. It means that someone has to take responsibility for their actions. We all know how the Dems run from responsibility and are always on the hunt for someone to blame. It would be nice if the Dems "were working there with the same diligence" instead of making declarations that the "scandal is over, it's time to move on".


I think there is enough blame to go around for both parties.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Lucy, I wasn't trying to upset or insult you. I just wanted to know if anyone else knew about this slightly alternative history. The documents in the link are from the Library of Congress, so I thought they might be as authentic as you can get. I do regret that it attracted such hostility.


 Being in the Library of Congress, doesn't mean that is "the" way our country was founded. I would imagine other articles with a differing point of view can also be found. That place is HUGE. 
:lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Like GM? They'd be gone if not for bailout.


Their profits for last year were extremely low. Around 3-4%. Chrysler was about the same. Ford, no bail out, was at 11%. Japanese car companies were at the top profit wise at around 14%. So, yes they are slipping downward.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Pleaze. I was only mentioning China because compared to the European countries you mentioned, they too are infants. China has a culture more than 5000 years old. I didn't mean to awaken your anger. If you were inviting a response then why did you get so upset? There was nothing mentioned or implied regarding your prejudice. How is that relevant? How is it nasty? Have you ever indulged in a civilized discussion with opposing views?



aw9358 said:


> I can see I am not welcome to say anything on here that might not chime with some people's views. If you can be bothered to look back at what I have written recently, you would be pushed to find anything that was deliberately offensive or insulting. I was merely writing an opinion and inviting responses. I don't understand why it has to be so nasty. If I were as prejudiced as you seem to think I am, this would be ample confirmation.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Being in the Library of Congress, doesn't mean that is "the" way our country was founded. I would imagine other articles with a differing point of view can also be found. That place is HUGE.
> :lol:


I understand that. And of course there will be differing points of view. I was only talking about a very small (English) part of the story and, as I read those documents, a small of part of your country. I just didn't expect the reaction I received. History isn't always what we want it to be. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You are absolutely correct. That was exactly my intended meaning. Thank You.


GWPlver said:


> AW: I think she may have been responding to my comment about visiting England. I think she meant that Chine is even older in regard to history. Hope i'm not putting words into your mouth RU.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Pleaze. I was only mentioning China because compared to the European countries you mentioned, they too are infants. China has a culture more than 5000 years old. I didn't mean to awaken your anger. If you were inviting a response then why did you get so upset? There was nothing mentioned or implied regarding your prejudice. How is that relevant? How is it nasty? Have you ever indulged in a civilized discussion with opposing views?


I have, but not here today. It wasn't me (or is it I?) who mentioned other European countries, and I'm not angry. Of course China is older. It's not a competition.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> What she is writing is her thoughts and opinions. .She is allowed.
> Why do you think it's ok to try and stop people from joining in a discussion? American or not, all opinions are welcome here.
> Unfortunately, yours is too


This comment after telling KPG if she doesn't like what she reads, she should move on down the road. You must have whiplash with the way you keep changing your mind. For once, take your own advise.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Don't you have BIL to be paying attention to before its too late?


You really are a disgusting person. First Yarnie, now the Brat. You need to consider professional help for the problem(s) that have caused you to become whatever it is you are.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

No one suggested a competition. It's a discussion that's all, pure and simple. Wo bu dong.



aw9358 said:


> I have, but not here today. It wasn't me (or is it I?) who mentioned other European countries, and I'm not angry. Of course China is older. It's not a competition.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Their profits for last year were extremely low. Around 3-4%. Chrysler was about the same. Ford, no bail out, was at 11%. Japanese car companies were at the top profit wise at around 14%. So, yes they are slipping downward.


I wonder why that is do you think. I know that the US makers are working to improve their product. Do you think they may have started too late - that the foreign companies had already begun to change the market? interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll try not to turn this into an essay and some points might not be applicable to the US but here goes:
> At the time our countries were settled, most people were at least nominally Christian and this was reflected in our institutions. Secularism and immigration has changed our demographics and I don't believe any religion should be imposed on anyone. But in process of trying to accomodate all of these other belief systems, I believe Christianity is being marginalized. Many other countries have very strict rules regarding religious practices and demand visitors and immigrants to honour those rules. We have readily welcomed other religions into the country and in most cases have very few limitations on how those religions are practiced, but now find ourselves facing limitations on how we practice our religion.
> 
> Many schools have tried to provide flexibility for Muslims to practice their prayer schedules, for Sikhs to carry kirpans, etc but they can't have a "Christmas concert". A significant amount of public money goes into ethnic and cultural celebrations (some of which have religious origins) and gay pride celebrations but it is forbidden to set up a nativity scene on public property.
> ...


Thanks for your reply, Kitty. I do not feel that Christianity is being marginalized in the U.S. but I know there are people who believe that it is. I believe there should be a clear separation of religion and government. As far as Gay parades or any other type of parade the people involved must get the approval of the town or city to have a parade and be issued a permit to assemble. Even the KKK has parades in the U.S. and have held them in some locations that are predominately Jewish which is very offensive to the residents but they have a right to assemble. Some may not want Gays to have parades but they also can get a permit and assemble. We also have parades for Columbus Day, Thanksgiving, 4th of July, Mardi Gras, Sinco de Mayo, the President's Inaugaration, the Rose Bowl and on and on. These parades allow our citizens to celebrate or commemorate something of importance to that group on the streets that belong to all people here. They are not infringing on anyone else's rights and it is the right for all of us to assemble. I agree other countries can be very restrictive and I do not want that happening in the U.S. I do not know where the Pledge of Allegiance is not being allowed but I do not believe that those who object to "under God" should have to say those words. I believe many Americans do not realize the Pledge of Allegiance is a pledge of loyalty to a country not to God or any religion. It was originally written in 1892 so it really has not been around all that long. The words "under God" were not added until 1954 when the Knights of Columbus, a Catholic men's group organized to ask Congress to add it to the pledge which they did. As an adult I believe that this should not have been done. We sing the National Anthem at every public event. That has not stopped. If a church or on any private property people can put up a nativity. Why would it need to be put in a public place? Anyone can pray silently where ever they are. Parents should teach their children this. I agree with you on marriage and on birth control as well. If I missed anything let me know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> I saw what you wrote and felt it myself. So glad I'm not the only one that sees it. You say they are from a different country? Thank you for your words.


It is very easy to recognize a Lib in this thread for me. To confirm, look at those who bring up and wish to discuss the Pilgrims (not even by an American, btw.)

The reason the Pilgrims who came to America nearly 400 years ago came to be able to practice religious freedom; period.

Only a Lib would bring up something so far in the past to avoid discussing the topics and concerns of today, when the focus is on the issues and scandals today which are the result of an elected Liberal President, Congress and appointed judicial branch.

Anything to change the focus is a key tactic of Liberals.

Don't be fooled.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I agree it should be clearly expressed when signing up. And the drugs for Ca are outlandish in price. If the insurance contract said it covered "cancer drugs" then they should pay no matter what the delivery system is. Of course when one is struggling with cancer, it's not an opportune time to file a law suit. Does your friend/ relative have someone who could check with the Insurance Commissioner of the state? Make copies of insurance contract and bill denials from insurance. Have the drug supplier file a claim before paying and get a denial. I apologize that I am speaking in generalities because I do not know the specifics. Perhaps it's some help. I agree what's the point of only providing part of the treatment.


The pill would be covered in most cases, if given within the clinic or cancer care center; just not while in possession and taken away from the care center. I, too, dealt with this issue, and all that was necessary was to have the pill administered in the cancer care location and it was covered.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> NO they would have filed for bankruptcy and restructured. And we the tax payers would not be paying for their inept business practices and increasing our debt level. Ford had problems and figured it out like professionals without taking tax payer $$$ to do it.


 :thumbup: Spoken by a true Patriot who understands how a capitalist nation functions and thrives.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That is good to know. What happens if someone is unable to go to the care center. Could it be administered by a home health nurse and covered.


knitpresentgifts said:


> The pill would be covered in most cases, if given within the clinic or cancer care center; just not while in possession and taken away from the care center. I, too, dealt with this issue, and all that was necessary was to have the pill administered in the cancer care location and it was covered.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Being in the Library of Congress, doesn't mean that is "the" way our country was founded. I would imagine other articles with a differing point of view can also be found. That place is HUGE.
> :lol:


The article did not negate what is the history of the Pilgrims and Puritans coming to America. I explained why the post she referenced did fit into the true history and how, guess she missed that truth as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Talk about American Exceptionalism.
> 
> And personally, I dismiss some of the beliefs and posts by some of the cons in this thread.


GWPlver
Yes, talk about American Exceptionlism.
And I dismiss not just some but most of what some cons. air here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I understand that. And of course there will be differing points of view. I was only talking about a very small (English) part of the story and, as I read those documents, a small of part of your country. I just didn't expect the reaction I received. History isn't always what we want it to be. Nobody's perfect.


The history of the Pilgrims and Puritans coming to America is not the way your opinion described it. If you didn't want to read or learn the truth, why post your erroneous opinion of what you believed the truth was? Of course, Americans and those that know the true history regardless of their citizenship will correct you. If you don't like the truth, don't request it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The article did not negate what is the history of the Pilgrims and Puritans coming to America. I explained why the post she referenced did fit into the true history and how, guess she missed that truth as well.


knitpresentgifts
Those who came here for religious reasons centuries ago came for the very same reasons many came in the 19th and 20th century except the latter ones disguised their reasons by detours.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> That is good to know. What happens if someone is unable to go to the care center. Could it be administered by a home health nurse and covered.


Not in my case; had to be administered within the care place.
BTW: this is covered in the policy, coverage pages, etc., again, at least in our case.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The history of the Pilgrims and Puritans coming to America is not the way your opinion described it. If you didn't want to read or learn the truth, why post your erroneous opinion of what you believed the truth was? Of course, Americans and those that know the true history regardless of their citizenship will correct you. If you don't like the truth, don't request it.


It wasn't the truth that upset me, it was the manner of your expressing it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> It wasn't the truth that upset me, it was the manner of your expressing it.


No honorable American will take a liking to you telling them their very existence and Country rested upon some people 400 years ago, that fled England to start a new nation where the sole purpose and intent was to persecute those following other religions different from their own.

How can any discerning person believe as you do.

You posted the most outrageous statement of opinion, I've perhaps read on this thread to date. You read and referenced one or two sources, and decided to believe that represented the entire story. Then you ask Americans to defend against your opinion and what you say must be the truth.

I explained in the simplest form the coming to America by the Pilgrims and Puritans and how your article could be understood.

There is nothing further I can teach or explain to you. Perhaps someone else will try.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> aw9358 wrote:
> I'm sorry to say this, but I thought the first travellers to America went there because they considered the religious environment in England too liberal. They didn't want freedom from persecution, they wanted the freedom to persecute people of other religions.
> 
> Exactly wrong - both of you. Read American history books about the Pilgrims and the Puritans. Neither of you know anything about what you are talking about.
> ...


You are so wrong once again. Anne has the actual true information and yours is as usual what you have created in your own little fairy tale world. Maybe offherrocker and LL buy your version of U.S. history so it fits nicely into you religious beliefs but the Pilgrims and the Puritans were far from nice when they came over here. The only thing you have correct is that they came here to practice their own religious beliefs and they showed no kindness to anyone who didn't agree with them. They are just like so many nominal Christians on the right. It's their way and only their way or off to hell with you and I'm sure many of you would love to see this country governed by your so called Christian principals to the exclusion of all other religions. You would have fit right in with the Pilgrims and the Puritans. I have posted a link to the Smithsonian which you probably won't read because it would force you to rethink some of your beliefs and then where would that leave you. I am expecting one or more of you will come back with the Smithsonian is not a reliable source. Anne sited the U.S. Library of Congress but you don't believe that either. Of course many of you are still upset over the fact that you lost the Civil War so nothing that any of you say really has any validity. Keep those blinders on folks it's a pretty scary world out there for you isn't it? We know who can't handle the truth KPG it is you.

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/Americas-True-History-of-Religious-Tolerance.html - 137k - Cac


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.contracostatimes.com/opinion/ci_23405976/denying-care-poor-expressly-violates-christian-principles

This is a column written by Robert A. Rees that appeared in one of our local papers. Robert Rees is currently teaching religious studies at the Graduate Theological Union. I thought it appropriate to post in this "Obamacare" thread. Many of you will choose to ignore, but it's there for those who want to read it. He writes his thoughts regarding the teaching of Jesus and healthcare.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The pill would be covered in most cases, if given within the clinic or cancer care center; just not while in possession and taken away from the care center. I, too, dealt with this issue, and all that was necessary was to have the pill administered in the cancer care location and it was covered.


That's interesting. I can't see why someone who needs to take a pill 3 times a day for 2 weeks--or even once a day should have to go to the hospital or cancer care center just to take a pill. Does that make sense to anyone?? People shouldn't have to struggle anymore than necessary when they already have enough to handle.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is very easy to recognize a Lib in this thread for me. To confirm, look at those who bring up and wish to discuss the Pilgrims (not even by an American, btw.)
> 
> The reason the Pilgrims who came to America nearly 400 years ago came to be able to practice religious freedom; period.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. I just can't help it. I read the link that Cheeky posted. Unless the Smithsonian tells lies as well, I accept your apology.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I'm sorry. I just can't help it. I read the link that Cheeky posted. Unless the Smithsonian tells lies as well, I accept your apology.


I didn't offer one. I don't apologize when I've done no wrong.

Any American reading your posts deserves an apology from you for your insulting post to Americans and our Nation. I know one will not be forthcoming, because you don't understand what a true and sincere apology is as you start many of your posts with, "I'm sorry," so those words are meaningless to you as well.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I agree it should be clearly expressed when signing up. And the drugs for Ca are outlandish in price. If the insurance contract said it covered "cancer drugs" then they should pay no matter what the delivery system is. Of course when one is struggling with cancer, it's not an opportune time to file a law suit. Does your friend/ relative have someone who could check with the Insurance Commissioner of the state? Make copies of insurance contract and bill denials from insurance. Have the drug supplier file a claim before paying and get a denial. I apologize that I am speaking in generalities because I do not know the specifics. Perhaps it's some help. I agree what's the point of only providing part of the treatment.


Her husband will probably be her advocate, but I will recommend contacting the Insurance Commissioner or appropriate agency. Years ago, I had a big fight on my hands regarding a surgery my insurance company decided was not medically necessary. Because I had letters from everyone involved in this type of surgery, the insurance paid for it and the door was opened for those who followed getting the same consideration. I was the first in my clinic to get this surgery covered, and I was glad I had the energy to not let them take advantage of me. In my particular case, there was a state law that they were trying to circumvent, so I had the lawmaker herself taking my side. We shouldn't have to fight for things that by law are supposed to be covered.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't offer one. I don't apologize when I've done no wrong.
> 
> Any American reading your posts deserves an apology from you for your insulting post to Americans and our Nation. I know one will not be forthcoming, because you don't understand what a true and sincere apology is as you start many of your posts with, "I'm sorry," so those words are meaningless to you as well.


I don't believe she was insulting Americans at all. She was raising a question and she had some evidence that suggested looking at something from a different viewpoint. We need to read different sources and viewpoints and not take offense if it disagrees with our own. We also need to sort out the facts. I'm sure you do that when making your own decisions.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't offer one. I don't apologize when I've done no wrong.
> 
> Any American reading your posts deserves an apology from you for your insulting post to Americans and our Nation. I know one will not be forthcoming, because you don't understand what a true and sincere apology is as you start many of your posts with, "I'm sorry," so those words are meaningless to you as well.


You accepted an apology from me that I didn't make earlier. As for insulting the American Nation and your "Finding Fathers", I wasn't aware that quoting some sources that I thought unimpeachable constituted an insult. I am finding your world very strange.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You are completely lost. Americas' "Founding Fathers" were not the Pilgrims and Puritans we've been discussing.

I'll not discuss American history, and your lack of knowledge of same, again with you.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are completely lost. Americas' "Founding Fathers" were not the Pilgrims and Puritans.
> 
> I'll not discuss American history, and your lack of knowledge of same, again with you.


Thank you for that promise. I'm glad to see you have learned the difference between find and found. That's all I was trying to point out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Thank you for that promise. I'm glad to see you have learned the difference between find and found. That's all I was trying to point out.


You don't know the difference; it isn't about tense, but you tried. I do know and understand who found and founded America and America's Founding Fathers. You do not. Thank God you are not another uninformed, low information voting American.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't know the difference; it isn't about tense, but you tried. I do know and understand who found and founded America and America's Founding Fathers. You do not. Thank God you are not another uninformed, low information voting American.


For heaven's sake, it was you earlier going on about the "finding" of America. If you know the difference, why did you persist in writing that? Unless you didn't actually write it, in which case you've been hacked.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

When you think you've seen it all here, the insults just keep coming.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is very easy to recognize a Lib in this thread for me. To confirm, look at those who bring up and wish to discuss the Pilgrims (not even by an American, btw.)
> 
> The reason the Pilgrims who came to America nearly 400 years ago came to be able to practice religious freedom; period.
> 
> ...


knitpresengifts
So glad you fool brought up "so far in the past" so let's discuss the Constitution which is in need of modernisation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MOMTO2 said:


> When you think you've seen it all here, the insults just keep coming.


MOMTO2
You got that right. Now they insult several people here not being Americans. One was not enough.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't know the difference; it isn't about tense, but you tried. I do know and understand who found and founded America and America's Founding Fathers. You do not. Thank God you are not another uninformed, low information voting American.


knitpresentgifts
So glad that your foolishness is being exposed beyond our borders. Anyone welcome here by plenty of nice Americans.
We are in the majority by a wide margin.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What are *you* talking about. We were speaking about the "finding" of America by the Pilgrims/Puritans who are also the "founders" of a new govt and religion in their colony which I've explained to you several times.

There are no "Finding Fathers" of America which you brought up.

America does have "Founding Fathers" which is a completely different topic from the Pilgrims.

YOU told me you were pointing out the difference between find and found.

I told you, that you don't know the difference; it isn't about tenses.

My words refer to different peoples and events in American history; the very topic you were discussing without understanding.

You are one confused individual and are beyond a reasonable, teaching spirit.

As I stated prior, I leave teaching you to someone else. God help them. I hope they at least know American history.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Thank you for that promise. I'm glad to see you have learned the difference between find and found. That's all I was trying to point out.


knitpresentgifts
I advise you not to discuss history of any kind since you will look sub-educated.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> I advise you not to discuss history of any kind since you will look sub-educated.


There you go am9358, Ingried, another non-American citizen, who goes also by the KP ID of Huckleberry, will teach you America's history.

God help you both.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The article did not negate what is the history of the Pilgrims and Puritans coming to America. I explained why the post she referenced did fit into the true history and how, guess she missed that truth as well.


soloweygirl
Are you for real? You negate the Library of Congress? Where do you get your information? At the 7/11 on the way out? You now made yourself perfectly clear.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Are you for real? You negate the Library of Congress? Where do you get your information? At the 7/11 on the way out? You now made yourself perfectly clear.


am9358 is waiting for an American history lesson from you Huckleberry and you've offered - be sure to post publicly so we can all follow your highest knowledge of the subject at hand so we may all benefit. NOT


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Christian Symbols in our American captital.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There you go am9358, Ingried, another non-American citizen, who goes also by the KP ID of Huckleberry, will teach you America's history.
> 
> God help you both.


knitpresentgifts
At least 3 non-american Americans now? Nuttier by the minute.
I guess we are getting somewhere by driving these folks into rubber rooms.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry - we're all waiting breathlessly for our American history lesson. Please begin to expound your knowledge.

I never said we couldn't learn from a non-American citizen.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry - we're all waiting breathlessly for our American history lesson. Please begin to expound your knowledge.
> 
> I never said we couldn't learn from a non-American citizen.


knitpresentgifts
Please keep holding your breath.
You and learning are too far apart to meet anytime anywhere.And to our friends who are citizens from other parts of the world please take fools like this one with a grain of salt. Don't ever waste your time trying to make sense of what they post. They have been irreparably harmed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> So glad you fool brought up "so far in the past" so let's discuss the Constitution which is in need of modernisation.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry - we're all waiting breathlessly for our American history lesson. Please begin to expound your knowledge.
> 
> I never said we couldn't learn from a non-American citizen.


I'm very glad you have changed your mind from what you wrote on p57:

It is very easy to recognize a Lib in this thread for me. To confirm, look at those who bring up and wish to discuss the Pilgrims (not even by an American, btw.)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

NO! It just adds stress to an already stressful life. Plus the weakness of the entire body inherent in this horrible disease.


alcameron said:


> That's interesting. I can't see why someone who needs to take a pill 3 times a day for 2 weeks--or even once a day should have to go to the hospital or cancer care center just to take a pill. Does that make sense to anyone?? People shouldn't have to struggle anymore than necessary when they already have enough to handle.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Please keep holding your breath.
> You and learning are too far apart to meet anytime anywhere.And to our friends who are citizens from other parts of the world please take fools like this one with a grain of salt. Don't ever waste your time trying to make sense of what they post. They have been irreparably harmed.


You should never call someone a fool. You need to mind your manners. Very ugly. Bible talks against it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you understand the finding of America, and American history, the only intent of your post, was, in fact, to insult Americans, specifically Conservative and religious Americans of the Protestant faiths.
> 
> You specifically represented the Pilgrims as consers against Liberal beliefs, wanting to persecute those of differing religions.
> 
> You knew you intended to start another fight, as you have done often in the past, and so did everyone else reading this thread.


Poor little TM. Is someone picking on you again. It is you and LL who don't know your own history. I know you subscribe to the cleaned up version you were taught in grade school but now it's time to grow up and live with the facts. The Pilgrims and the Puritans like so many other people who sought freedom to practice religion as they saw fit then turned around and became the persecutors of others who didn't believe as they did. You are just living in la la land.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should never call someone a fool. You need to mind your manners. Very ugly. Bible talks against it.


CB
I want to say that I've been called many names by people on this thread who DO believe in the Bible. I believe the latest was "stooge." If people profess their Christianity in some instances it should hold true in others, don't you agree? It's also been suggested to me that I'm childish, don't act my age (whatever that means), and that my age impairs my intelligence as well as my memory. All those insults were done by people who say they are Christians. I'm not saying that I'm perfect, just saying that Bible readers can be as nasty or even nastier than anyone.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> You accepted an apology from me that I didn't make earlier. As for insulting the American Nation and your "Finding Fathers", I wasn't aware that quoting some sources that I thought unimpeachable constituted an insult. I am finding your world very strange.


Anne you certainly don't owe anyone an apology especially not KPG or the little tin man as I like to call him. He doesn't even know his own country's history. All he knows is the cleaned up version taught in grade school. That's may be the full extent of his education. It would shatter his belief system if he had to accept the truth about his countries less than stellar history. All he knows how to do is try to puff out his chest such as a bird doing a mating dance and the rest is all useless drivel. He loves his own posts and he has his little gang that believe any bit of do do that comes out of his mouth. That "show" is totally a joke and he plays the fool so well. Just ignore him and LL and the rest. As they say ignorance is bliss and the folks on the right are very blissful people.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Anne you certainly don't owe anyone an apology especially not KPG or the little tin man as I like to call him. He doesn't even know his own country's history. All he knows is the cleaned up version taught in grade school. That's may be the full extent of his education. It would shatter his belief system if he had to accept the truth about his countries less than stellar history. All he knows how to do is try to puff out his chest such as a bird doing a mating dance and the rest is all useless drivel. He loves his own posts and he has his little gang that believe any bit of do do that comes out of his mouth. That "show" is totally a joke and he plays the fool so well. Just ignore him and LL and the rest. As they say ignorance is bliss and the folks on the right are very blissful people.


Thanks, possum. G'night. 
:thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....so go away ja. And you're full of feathers, as usual. Sorry Anne. >>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> No honorable American will take a liking to you telling them their very existence and Country rested upon some people 400 years ago, that fled England to start a new nation where the sole purpose and intent was to persecute those following other religions different from their own.
> 
> How can any discerning person believe as you do.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Anne, Check out this link and you will see the history (myth) Americans learn. Hang in there. We are so pleased to have your perspective.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> You are so wrong once again. Anne has the actual true information and yours is as usual what you have created in your own little fairy tale world. Maybe offherrocker and LL buy your version of U.S. history so it fits nicely into you religious beliefs but the Pilgrims and the Puritans were far from nice when they came over here. The only thing you have correct is that they came here to practice their own religious beliefs and they showed no kindness to anyone who didn't agree with them. They are just like so many nominal Christians on the right. It's their way and only their way or off to hell with you and I'm sure many of you would love to see this country governed by your so called Christian principals to the exclusion of all other religions. You would have fit right in with the Pilgrims and the Puritans. I have posted a link to the Smithsonian which you probably won't read because it would force you to rethink some of your beliefs and then where would that leave you. I am expecting one or more of you will come back with the Smithsonian is not a reliable source. Anne sited the U.S. Library of Congress but you don't believe that either. Of course many of you are still upset over the fact that you lost the Civil War so nothing that any of you say really has any validity. Keep those blinders on folks it's a pretty scary world out there for you isn't it? We know who can't handle the truth KPG it is you.
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/Americas-True-History-of-Religious-Tolerance.html - 137k - Cac


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This makes me sad....but also I'm very angry. I believe than the USA loses its right to call itself a civilized nation when we deny healthcare to our citizens.....and when we overcharge them for inferior service.



alcameron said:


> http://www.contracostatimes.com/opinion/ci_23405976/denying-care-poor-expressly-violates-christian-principles
> 
> This is a column written by Robert A. Rees that appeared in one of our local papers. Robert Rees is currently teaching religious studies at the Graduate Theological Union. I thought it appropriate to post in this "Obamacare" thread. Many of you will choose to ignore, but it's there for those who want to read it. He writes his thoughts regarding the teaching of Jesus and healthcare.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pants on fire.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't offer one. I don't apologize when I've done no wrong.
> 
> Any American reading your posts deserves an apology from you for your insulting post to Americans and our Nation. I know one will not be forthcoming, because you don't understand what a true and sincere apology is as you start many of your posts with, "I'm sorry," so those words are meaningless to you as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should never call someone a fool. You need to mind your manners. Very ugly. Bible talks against it.


Country Bumpkins
Ever read and heed what the Bible is for like feeding the hungry, caring for the sick, love they neighbor.... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ....
You are much too selective to speak about the good book.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dear Anne, Check out this link and you will see the history (myth) Americans learn. Hang in there. We are so pleased to have your perspective.


Thank you, Dame. If only it weren't for those pesky facts...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG, I'm not insulting anyone but you and your minions. You have been an arrogant s-- today and always. Haven't you noticed that your followers are few and far from the sharpest knife in the drawer? 

I know it's just your own voice you wish to hear. Why not try pontificating in the bathroom mirror? Close the door and lock it. Good magnification. You could also try recording your voice and playing it back.....to yourself. This may give pleasure to all of us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...please just talk to yourself and save me a migraine.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> You are completely lost. Americas' "Founding Fathers" were not the Pilgrims and Puritans we've been discussing.
> 
> I'll not discuss American history, and your lack of knowledge of same, again with you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Pants on fire.


knitpresentgifts
who ever you are (he/she?) and doing wrong? Imagine that. Would not even know it if it bit you in the hiney.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hee Haw......Just more teachings from the donkey's....mouth....I think....It does smell funny. Maybe it's from the other end.



knitpresentgifts said:


> What are *you* talking about. We were speaking about the "finding" of America by the Pilgrims/Puritans who are also the "founders" of a new govt and religion in their colony which I've explained to you several times.
> 
> There are no "Finding Fathers" of America which you brought up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> KPG, I'm not insulting anyone but you and your minions. You have been an arrogant s-- today and always. Haven't you noticed that your followers are few and far from the sharpest knife in the drawer?
> 
> I know it's just your own voice you wish to hear. Why not try pontificating in the bathroom mirror? Close the door and lock it. Good magnification. You could also try recording your voice and playing it back.....to yourself. This may give pleasure to all of us.


damemary
I love the image.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You need someone's help.



knitpresentgifts said:


> There you go am9358, Ingried, another non-American citizen, who goes also by the KP ID of Huckleberry, will teach you America's history.
> 
> God help you both.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: you've done a wonderful job explaining how it is both and Canada and the USA. The person you are communicating with wants not to intelligently debate and discuss, but try to catch you in your words and then blast you for writing what she thinks you wrote. You did not express the ideals damemary says is how your essay read. She is up to her same old tricks, denying the truth, and spinning your words. Unfortunately, that is the depth of the character shown by her and the Libs and Progressives on this thread.
> 
> That is the entire purpose of this thread. I would love to continue the discussion with you, but will do so privately, as we'll hear nothing but hate here within this thread by 'others.'


Up to your old tricks again little man? Do you now have the ability to read people's minds? You are such a joker!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Please keep holding your breath.
> You and learning are too far apart to meet anytime anywhere.And to our friends who are citizens from other parts of the world please take fools like this one with a grain of salt. Don't ever waste your time trying to make sense of what they post. They have been irreparably harmed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought you'd appreciate it.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I love the image.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....but the joke's on him.>>>



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Up to your old tricks again little man? Do you now have the ability to read people's minds? You are such a joker!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> That is good to know. What happens if someone is unable to go to the care center. Could it be administered by a home health nurse and covered.


Not always. I had my chemo at home but my doctor had to qualify it all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> CB
> I want to say that I've been called many names by people on this thread who DO believe in the Bible. I believe the latest was "stooge." If people profess their Christianity in some instances it should hold true in others, don't you agree? It's also been suggested to me that I'm childish, don't act my age (whatever that means), and that my age impairs my intelligence as well as my memory. All those insults were done by people who say they are Christians. I'm not saying that I'm perfect, just saying that Bible readers can be as nasty or even nastier than anyone.


I am only accountable for me. But I have been taught that is it wrong to call people names. Fool is one of them. I think no one should call anyone names right or left. I have been called names too. Mainly about being a Christian .


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Maybe this would help to explain why I wrote what I did. Sorry, it's a link. I just ask you to look at it.
> 
> http://www.loc.gov/exhibits/religion/rel01-2.html


Thank you for your enlightening posts. Certain people don't want the truth posted here as you have learned. Don't let any of them intimidate you. They want to live in their little world of sunshine and lollipops. They are just like the Pilgrims and the Puritans and even some of the founding fathers they hold so dear. They wanted freedom of religion for themselves and either you fell in line with their beliefs or you paid the price of being kicked out and in some cases even killed. They have no tolerance for anyone else not exactly like them. The world is a very scary place for them and they don't know what to do.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The history of the Pilgrims and Puritans coming to America is not the way your opinion described it. If you didn't want to read or learn the truth, why post your erroneous opinion of what you believed the truth was? Of course, Americans and those that know the true history regardless of their citizenship will correct you. If you don't like the truth, don't request it.


How is an opinion erroneous? So you admit that some non-Americans may also know the truth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> Ever read and heed what the Bible is for like feeding the hungry, caring for the sick, love they neighbor.... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ....
> You are much too selective to speak about the good book.


No I am not. I do love my neighbor and feed them too. I know if I do any to the lest of them I do it unto Jesus. You are talking to the wrong person. I am not in the least selective. Everything I do all day long is about being a Christian. I have the Holy Spirit in me to remind me of it every sec. Don't turn it around to me because you are calling someone a fool.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> KPG, I'm not insulting anyone but you and your minions. You have been an arrogant s-- today and always. Haven't you noticed that your followers are few and far from the sharpest knife in the drawer?
> 
> I know it's just your own voice you wish to hear. Why not try pontificating in the bathroom mirror? Close the door and lock it. Good magnification. You could also try recording your voice and playing it back.....to yourself. This may give pleasure to all of us.


Name caller.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No honorable American will take a liking to you telling them their very existence and Country rested upon some people 400 years ago, that fled England to start a new nation where the sole purpose and intent was to persecute those following other religions different from their own.
> 
> How can any discerning person believe as you do.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I didn't read any of that from her post. She was merely contributing - I think you might be a little over judgmental here.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do not abhor cut and paste. I said read American history books - not Wikipedia! Wiki is a source of irony and nonsense!
> 
> The Pilgrims and Puritans settled in American to escape persecution *from* the church of England as they wished to practice religious beliefs different from that Church. They wanted to reform and make changes to the church's teachings and were persecuted in England for not following as directed.
> 
> ...


Only in your dreams little man, only in your dreams. So sad you are so ignorant of your own country.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't offer one. I don't apologize when I've done no wrong.
> 
> Any American reading your posts deserves an apology from you for your insulting post to Americans and our Nation. I know one will not be forthcoming, because you don't understand what a true and sincere apology is as you start many of your posts with, "I'm sorry," so those words are meaningless to you as well.


I call BS. She owes an apology to NO ONE!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> You accepted an apology from me that I didn't make earlier. As for insulting the American Nation and your "Finding Fathers", I wasn't aware that quoting some sources that I thought unimpeachable constituted an insult. I am finding your world very strange.


And she is the only one in it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Anne you certainly don't owe anyone an apology especially not KPG or the little tin man as I like to call him. He doesn't even know his own country's history. All he knows is the cleaned up version taught in grade school. That's may be the full extent of his education. It would shatter his belief system if he had to accept the truth about his countries less than stellar history. All he knows how to do is try to puff out his chest such as a bird doing a mating dance and the rest is all useless drivel. He loves his own posts and he has his little gang that believe any bit of do do that comes out of his mouth. That "show" is totally a joke and he plays the fool so well. Just ignore him and LL and the rest. As they say ignorance is bliss and the folks on the right are very blissful people.


Name caller


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are completely lost. Americas' "Founding Fathers" were not the Pilgrims and Puritans we've been discussing.
> 
> I'll not discuss American history, and your lack of knowledge of same, again with you.


Because you are unable to do so? Apparently...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Country Bumpkin, I believe you are a kind and sincere Christian. You certainly have the right to chastise someone you feel is violating Scripture. But remember that God demands fairness and humility too. Don't forget to chastise those falling short on the right too.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What are *you* talking about. We were speaking about the "finding" of America by the Pilgrims/Puritans who are also the "founders" of a new govt and religion in their colony which I've explained to you several times.
> 
> There are no "Finding Fathers" of America which you brought up.
> 
> ...


I think she is tense. Or is that tensed? I get confused....and I'm an American. Go figure.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No, I did not open the link. Sorry. Also, it is amazing how the British view our history. It is just a blip in their long history. Have spent a lot of time in England and was called a colonist.


Oh tell us about all the time you spent in England Lukelucy and who called you a colonist? I think someone may be fibbing. The British are wonderful friendly people so you must have acted rude when you were there. What did you say or do to upset them. Why were you there and where did you live? Do tell this sounds like a very interesting story.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Not always. I had my chemo at home but my doctor had to qualify it all.


I hate to know you have gone thru chemo. Dh was on it for 10 months for hepc and was so sick. It cost us $30,000 out of our pocket. It was an experimental drug. We owned our home so the government would not help pay for it. It didn't help him but later the Lord healed his liver so all is well. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> This makes me sad....but also I'm very angry. I believe than the USA loses its right to call itself a civilized nation when we deny healthcare to our citizens.....and when we overcharge them for inferior service.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky, We're both name callers. Does that mean we can call it all as we see it? That would be fun. Dame


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Country Bumpkin, I believe you are a kind and sincere Christian. You certainly have the right to chastise someone you feel is violating Scripture. But remember that God demands fairness and humility too. Don't forget to chastise those falling short on the right too.


I just did when I said I don't like it on either side.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to know you have gone thru chemo. Dh was on it for 10 months for hepc and was so sick. It cost us $30,000 out of our pocket. It was an experimental drug. We owned our home so the government would not help pay for it. It didn't help him but later the Lord healed his liver so all is well. Thank you Jesus!


Oh my gosh - experimental drugs are super expensive and sometimes not covered. I was fortunate to have a cancer that was treatable and curable but still had to have chemo and radiation. So sorry you and he had to go through this - I would never wish this on anyone. And so happy his liver is healed. Wishing you both many years together!!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you understand the finding of America, and American history, the only intent of your post, was, in fact, to insult Americans, specifically Conservative and religious Americans of the Protestant faiths.
> 
> You specifically represented the Pilgrims as consers against Liberal beliefs, wanting to persecute those of differing religions.
> 
> You knew you intended to start another fight, as you have done often in the past, and so did everyone else reading this thread.


Why should you be insulted by the truth? I'm not insulted by the sins and mistakes that the first white Americans made. Why should you be? They did persecute others and that's the truth. There are plenty of reliable sources that prove they weren't always so nice. Perhaps it is that you see yourself acting like they did and it disturbs you. They were intolerant people and today's religious right is made up of intolerant people. Those are the facts and if you decide not to accept that they will still be the facts. How is that working for you?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just did when I said I don't like it on either side.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Right there with you!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just did when I said I don't like it on either side.


We can only try our best


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> What a horrible thing to say. I take it you didn't open the link.


Anne consider the source and just ignore them. They won't let anyone shatter their reality. It's all they have.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Right there with you!


I know you are.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Outta here ladies, new season of Major Crimes - hope it is as good as The Closer although I really did like Kyra Sedgwick. It's also my time to knit and enjoy a lovely glass of Pinot Noir! Everyone have a wonderful evening!

Patty - we are all keeping you and your family in our thoughts.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you understand the finding of America, and American history, the only intent of your post, was, in fact, to insult Americans, specifically Conservative and religious Americans of the Protestant faiths.
> 
> You specifically represented the Pilgrims as consers against Liberal beliefs, wanting to persecute those of differing religions.
> 
> You knew you intended to start another fight, as you have done often in the past, and so did everyone else reading this thread.


You are the bully and the one who wants to start fights. Your base is abandoning you and your insecurity shows. Poor little man is not getting any attention.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to know you have gone thru chemo. Dh was on it for 10 months for hepc and was so sick. It cost us $30,000 out of our pocket. It was an experimental drug. We owned our home so the government would not help pay for it. It didn't help him but later the Lord healed his liver so all is well. Thank you Jesus!


This is awful! People should not have to go broke paying for medical bills. Mine was all paid for but just think of all the people without insurance or money. I guess many people would say "tough."


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you are.


CB - Got some okra at the farmers market this weekend and canned two large jars. Wish me luck - this is my first time. I used the recipe from the Arkansas Post Ladies Recipe book. I figured they would know the best way to can okra!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is also showing her biases.


How would you know you won't even read her links or mine. That is you showing your bias, not Anne. It's called intolerance and you are full of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We can only try our best


I know I try. It is so ugly on here at times. I do not like the names I have been called . God help me if I called anyone a name. Just because we disagree is not reason to call anyone a name. It is so ugly.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This is awful! People should not have to go broke paying for medical bills. Mine was all paid for but just think of all the people without insurance or money. I guess many people would say "tough."


It is amazing the stories I have heard - selling their homes, almost going bankrupt. A major illness can set people behind so quickly.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> You knew that I intended to start another fight. I didn't. Please do not pretend to know my motives. I just went to some primary sources. And actually, we were also taught in school that the Pilgrim Fathers were fleeing religious persecution in England.


Anne have you noticed that KPG has disappeared? That happens when he knows he is wrong and he can't defend himself or herself. Not really sure who will surface next.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and I wasn't addressing you - typical you thought my post was about you.


Yes, you are a narcissist too. Textbook case. You have to divert attention from others to yourself even to beg lukelucy to side with you and not interact with Anne.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Oh my gosh - experimental drugs are super expensive and sometimes not covered. I was fortunate to have a cancer that was treatable and curable but still had to have chemo and radiation. So sorry you and he had to go through this - I would never wish this on anyone. And so happy his liver is healed. Wishing you both many years together!!!


Thank you. He had insurance but they would not pay for the interferon. We had a friend that got the hepc from the same hospital's blood. He died a few months ago. He got hepc in 2005 and was on the same meds but his liver was like Swiss cheese. My dh got his from his RR accident. Thirty two pints of blood . That was before the blood screening. We will be married 43 years in August.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Good grief! Dance with the devil??? You are too too much!


It's the little man who is dancing with the devil, Andrea and he just can't stop. I notice he,she,it has left us. Must be plumb tuckered out doing that little dance. I guess he is paying some dues to you know who. :evil:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> CB - Got some okra at the farmers market this weekend and canned two large jars. Wish me luck - this is my first time. I used the recipe from the Arkansas Post Ladies Recipe book. I figured they would know the best way to can okra!


 I haven't canned okra in years. My son uses a pickle recipe for his pickled okra. He likes it hot. I need a good recipe for green tomatoes. Love them. Good luck on your okra. Is it on the internet, the recipe?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't canned okra in years. My son uses a pickle recipe for his pickled okra. He likes it hot. I need a good recipe for green tomatoes. Love them. Good luck on your okra. Is it on the internet, the recipe?


No, it's not - it is in an old book that my grandmother left me. I'll pm you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Outta here ladies, new season of Major Crimes - hope it is as good as The Closer although I really did like Kyra Sedgwick. It's also my time to knit and enjoy a lovely glass of Pinot Noir! Everyone have a wonderful evening!
> 
> Patty - we are all keeping you and your family in our thoughts.


I loved The Closer and watch Major Crimes. I miss Kyra.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. He had insurance but they would not pay for the interferon. We had a friend that got the hepc from the same hospital's blood. He died a few months ago. He got hepc in 2005 and was on the same meds but his liver was like Swiss cheese. My dh got his from his RR accident. Thirty two pints of blood . That was before the blood screening. We will be married 43 years in August.


Medicine has come a long in some areas. So glad your husband is doing well.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I loved The Closer and watch Major Crimes. I miss Kyra.


Me too - she was feisty!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Medicine has come a long in some areas. So glad your husband is doing well.


Yes I am glad it has. Thanks.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't canned okra in years. My son uses a pickle recipe for his pickled okra. He likes it hot. I need a good recipe for green tomatoes. Love them. Good luck on your okra. Is it on the internet, the recipe?


I've never even eaten okra!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> No, it's not - it is in an old book that my grandmother left me. I'll pm you.


Ok thanks. We are growing okra this year.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts
After you show us your Birth Certificate we may show ours.
You seem to be hiding something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I've never even eaten okra!


Whattttt???? You are missing a treat. Fried okra, boiled okra and pickled okra. Girrl! Good with tomatoes and corn too. Fried okra and potatoes. So good! Slice tomatoes to go with it. A meal for a king or queen. :lol: http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/fried-okra-potatoes-1


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You're Obama banging is getting old. It has been backlogged since Desert Storm. I am sure they are doing what they can.


You are so right Patty. My dear old Dad was put on a waiting list way back in 1991 and it took him a couple years to get in to be seen at the VA. Then when he did he had to go all the way from NE Minnesota to St. Cloud which is a full day for an old man. So no Obama didn't start the mess.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I want to share something I heard today. A friend who is the accountant for Virginia B.A.S.S Foundation. They have been a non profit organization, that has tax exempt status, to teach about fishing and the environment for almost 30. This year the IRS said that had not filed for over 5 years the paperwork and that they no longer had status. When proven wrong with the copies of the paperwork they received a letter to do nothing.

Now why would a federation teaching Bass fishing and classes on the environment be targeted by the IRS for no reason and for the first time in 30 years? Could it be they are from Virginia and a Foundation? Why lie about not filing paperwork for 5 years? Why focus on them for the first time and tell them they have lost their status? The IRS gave no reason, but I believe they were targeted by Obama's IRS regime. There is no justification other than an out of control IRS that has been directed to target Conservative groups. Oh, they have an American flag on their site, maybe that is why, they are patriotic.

Read and justify the IRS's action, you can't

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/the-five-follows-jon-stewarts-lead-rails-against-disgraceful-va-benefits-backlog/


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> AMERICANS ARE THE ONES WHO KNOW THE TRUTH! It's this attitude that gets us into trouble. Look at the many 'freedom fighters' that became dictators with our support. It's this attitude that concerns me.
> 
> I presume that KPG is the truth to follow. Open your eyes. The guy is a televangelist on the web instead of TV. Do you send money too?


Got that right damemary. We are an arrogant people and then we wonder why people don't like us. When I have gone to another country I feel as if I am visiting someone else's home and should be polite and respectful not rude and arrogant as too many Americans behave.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Don't you have BIL to be paying attention to before its too late?


SS you have absolutely no decency in you. What is wrong with you? Maybe you should leave KP and go bother people somewhere else. That was an all time low even for you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is probably the reason that idiotic Representative from MD said that the "IRS scandal is over, time to move on" on Candy Crowley's show on CNN yesterday. There is more information coming to light as more groups are providing proof of excessive targeting. Where is the accountability? To treat our veterans this way is just appalling.


Stupid is as stupid does and that would be you. My Dad waited years to be seen at the VA. He was a WWII veteran and this was back in 1991. So read it and weep. The backlog so predated Obama but you keep sliding around in the slime it suits you so well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> From NBC News: In that same time period, foreign automakers have built or announced plans to build five U.S. assembly plants, he said. In 2007, foreign auto companies employed 113,000 people in the U.S., a number McAlinden projects will rise to 152,000 by 2011."
> 
> Sales figures up by 10% for Toyota, 7.4% for Nissan, Ford somewhat stagnant at 3.9% and GM 12% increase. While GM is closing 3 plants - US, Canada and Mexico, the 10,000 being laid off will likely take jobs that 19,000 will leave this year by retiring or buy out.
> 
> Sounds pretty good to me.


Yes it does to me too GW. Some of the auto makers who were helped have also paid off their government loans and the interest so Obama made a good choice to help out the auto industry.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I want to share something I heard today. A friend who is the accountant for Virginia B.A.S.S Foundation. They have been a non profit organization, that has tax exempt status, to teach about fishing and the environment for almost 30. This year the IRS said that had not filed for over 5 years the paperwork and that they no longer had status. When proven wrong with the copies of the paperwork they received a letter to do nothing.
> 
> Now why would a federation teaching Bass fishing and classes on the environment be targeted by the IRS for no reason and for the first time in 30 years? Could it be they are from Virginia and a Foundation? Why lie about not filing paperwork for 5 years? Why focus on them for the first time and tell them they have lost their status? The IRS gave no reason, but I believe they were targeted by Obama's IRS regime. There is no justification other than an out of control IRS that has been directed to target Conservative groups. Oh, they have an American flag on their site, maybe that is why, they are patriotic.
> 
> ...


Is this the correct link?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Like it or not - it is Obama's administration. For at least another 3 1/2 years as you on the left keep reminding the rest of us.
> 
> The GOP is not desperate, they are doing their job in bringing the behavior of government agencies to the attention of the American people. It is understandable that the left wants to look the other way and brush off what is going on. It means that someone has to take responsibility for their actions. We all know how the Dems run from responsibility and are always on the hunt for someone to blame. It would be nice if the Dems "were working there with the same diligence" instead of making declarations that the "scandal is over, it's time to move on".


You have nothing solowey and you and your buddies know it. Your about ready to implode as one of you said about the ladies on the left but we are standing proud and looking out for each other. Your little group seems to be dwindling away. Where's all your team spirit gone to?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> How is that relevant?
> 
> I can see I am not welcome to say anything on here that might not chime with some people's views. If you can be bothered to look back at what I have written recently, you would be pushed to find anything that was deliberately offensive or insulting. I was merely writing an opinion and inviting responses. I don't understand why it has to be so nasty. If I were as prejudiced as you seem to think I am, this would be ample confirmation.


Anne - RU is just another talking head on the right. Sometimes lucid sometimes not. Just ignore. They have nothing so they will throw anything they can at you. They can't hurt you as you have integrity and truth on your side and they know it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Their profits for last year were extremely low. Around 3-4%. Chrysler was about the same. Ford, no bail out, was at 11%. Japanese car companies were at the top profit wise at around 14%. So, yes they are slipping downward.


No they aren't. Obviously math is not your best subject and it shows. Did you know that some of the loans made by the government have been repaid along with interest. I doubt they carry that news on Fox. Looks like Obama made the correct move to help the auto industry, Solowey. The jokes on you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No honorable American will take a liking to you telling them their very existence and Country rested upon some people 400 years ago, that fled England to start a new nation where the sole purpose and intent was to persecute those following other religions different from their own.
> 
> How can any discerning person believe as you do.
> 
> ...


You are the only one out here having that problem. Must be awfully lonesome being you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are completely lost. Americas' "Founding Fathers" were not the Pilgrims and Puritans we've been discussing.
> 
> I'll not discuss American history, and your lack of knowledge of same, again with you.


So off you go again. Can't stand to be exposed for the fraud you are. You don't even know your own history. For shame.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You don't know the difference; it isn't about tense, but you tried. I do know and understand who found and founded America and America's Founding Fathers. You do not. Thank God you are not another uninformed, low information voting American.


Yes, Anne does understand and you are a very arrogant creature. the kind that makes others hate Americans. Anne you had it right the first time this person thinks he knows everything and has to teach everyone else. He or she is just a big loud mouth and nothing more and he can't stand to be ignored.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What are *you* talking about. We were speaking about the "finding" of America by the Pilgrims/Puritans who are also the "founders" of a new govt and religion in their colony which I've explained to you several times.
> 
> There are no "Finding Fathers" of America which you brought up.
> 
> ...


Pity the fool and that fool would be you little creature. You are almost out of steam and it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There you go am9358, Ingried, another non-American citizen, who goes also by the KP ID of Huckleberry, will teach you America's history.
> 
> God help you both.


Finally you admitted you have nothing to offer. Look everyone KPG knows he/she/it has been beaten and accepts defeat.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> am9358 is waiting for an American history lesson from you Huckleberry and you've offered - be sure to post publicly so we can all follow your highest knowledge of the subject at hand so we may all benefit. NOT


We won't bother with you. You've already shown this topic is way over your head.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nancy please stop.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Got that right damemary. We are an arrogant people and then we wonder why people don't like us. When I have gone to another country I feel as if I am visiting someone else's home and should be polite and respectful not rude and arrogant as too many Americans behave.


Cheeky Blighter
They are not only ugly to people of other countries they accuse some of us not being Americans. Need to see their origin or citizenship papers. Something must be wrong with them and are
looking for a coverup. Usually it goes like accuse others of what you yourself are guilty.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> It is amazing the stories I have heard - selling their homes, almost going bankrupt. A major illness can set people behind so quickly.


That's exactly why the health insurance system has to change. Even more.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You aren't too bright are you dear? You have a rather unpleasant temperament too. That's probably why KPG finds you attractive. They do say birds of a feather but I guess it would be meerkats in your situation. We still haven't been able to determine what KPG is.


Your comments aren't from the dictionary or you would use better language. My temperament was fine until some of you decided to play ugly. Maybe I am attractive! Don't know KPG. I am not bird feathers with any of you but some have been nice to me. Meerkats are wonderful animals. I dearly love animals.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should never call someone a fool. You need to mind your manners. Very ugly. Bible talks against it.


Isn't it expected from Ingried. She never said anything in the past, and continues in that way today. Just spouts off nothing about everything.

She is not capable of teaching aw one thing about American history yet she'll claim she can do so until her death.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello! 
Just looking in to acknowledge the company I am being put with. 
I feel so honoured being put together with intelligent, well-read people.
knitpresentgifts you are indeed doing a splendid job making an X X X of yourself while elevating the rest of us. 
See you later. 
Ingried


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> who ever you are (he/she?) and doing wrong? Imagine that. Would not even know it if it bit you in the hiney.


Aw is still waiting for her American history lesson from you Ingried.

What have you got?

Ah, that's right, NOTHING.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Please keep holding your breath.
> You and learning are too far apart to meet anytime anywhere.And to our friends who are citizens from other parts of the world please take fools like this one with a grain of salt. Don't ever waste your time trying to make sense of what they post. They have been irreparably harmed.


Got that right Huck, KPG is pretty damaged.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> So you admit that some non-Americans may also know the truth.


Of course! Non-Americans can be even more knowledgeable!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> After you show us your Birth Certificate we may show ours.
> You seem to be hiding something.


No you won't. You went through that last October, remember? I read all those posts of yours, and you never say or produce any supposed sources or facts. You like to just run your mouth and insult others and act like you have superior knowledge.

You produced nothing and were proved to not be an American.

I've already said you are free to teach your American history lesson about how the Pilgrims came to America regardless.

Yet you won't, because you don't know American history or anything different than those facts I've already posted.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter wrote:
Anne you certainly don't owe anyone an apology especially not KPG or the little tin man as I like to call him. He doesn't even know his own country's history. All he knows is the cleaned up version taught in grade school. That's may be the full extent of his education. It would shatter his belief system if he had to accept the truth about his countries less than stellar history. All he knows how to do is try to puff out his chest such as a bird doing a mating dance and the rest is all useless drivel. He loves his own posts and he has his little gang that believe any bit of do do that comes out of his mouth. That "show" is totally a joke and he plays the fool so well. Just ignore him and LL and the rest. As they say ignorance is bliss and the folks on the right are very blissful people.


Name caller

But as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord. Joshua 24:5


I guess you didn't think this out before you posted , CB. If you had you would have realized what you did was call me a name. How is it OK for you to do what you tell others they must never do? This is not the first time you have done this to me. Also, I am amazed that you try so hard to protect and defend KPG. KPG is not at all a nice person and yet you are always their defending them. I do hope you will be gracious enough to answer my questions. Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> I want to share something I heard today. A friend who is the accountant for Virginia B.A.S.S Foundation. They have been a non profit organization, that has tax exempt status, to teach about fishing and the environment for almost 30. This year the IRS said that had not filed for over 5 years the paperwork and that they no longer had status. When proven wrong with the copies of the paperwork they received a letter to do nothing.
> 
> Now why would a federation teaching Bass fishing and classes on the environment be targeted by the IRS for no reason and for the first time in 30 years? Could it be they are from Virginia and a Foundation? Why lie about not filing paperwork for 5 years? Why focus on them for the first time and tell them they have lost their status? The IRS gave no reason, but I believe they were targeted by Obama's IRS regime. There is no justification other than an out of control IRS that has been directed to target Conservative groups. Oh, they have an American flag on their site, maybe that is why, they are patriotic.
> 
> ...


off2knit, The Libs on this thread won't admit there are even scandals going on in Washington. You must not expect them to admit this organization was targeted because of its beliefs, name or purpose.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Cheeky, We're both name callers. Does that mean we can call it all as we see it? That would be fun. Dame


I guess so damemary. I just pointed out to CB that she broke her own rule by calling us names. I guess she may have two sets of rules one for us and one for herself.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Love okra. We like it cooked on the grill with two bamboo skewers, 6-8 per skewers, a brush of olive oil, S&P. Delicious.


GWPlver said:


> CB - Got some okra at the farmers market this weekend and canned two large jars. Wish me luck - this is my first time. I used the recipe from the Arkansas Post Ladies Recipe book. I figured they would know the best way to can okra!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ingried said:


> Hello!
> Just looking in to acknowledge the company I am being put with.
> I feel so honoured being put together with intelligent, well-read people.
> knitpresentgifts you are indeed doing a splendid job making an X X X of yourself while elevating the rest of us.
> ...


Good night Huck!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Outta here ladies, new season of Major Crimes - hope it is as good as The Closer although I really did like Kyra Sedgwick. It's also my time to knit and enjoy a lovely glass of Pinot Noir! Everyone have a wonderful evening!
> 
> Patty - we are all keeping you and your family in our thoughts.


Good night GW.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Cheeky Blighter wrote:
> Anne you certainly don't owe anyone an apology especially not KPG or the little tin man as I like to call him. He doesn't even know his own country's history. All he knows is the cleaned up version taught in grade school. That's may be the full extent of his education. It would shatter his belief system if he had to accept the truth about his countries less than stellar history. All he knows how to do is try to puff out his chest such as a bird doing a mating dance and the rest is all useless drivel. He loves his own posts and he has his little gang that believe any bit of do do that comes out of his mouth. That "show" is totally a joke and he plays the fool so well. Just ignore him and LL and the rest. As they say ignorance is bliss and the folks on the right are very blissful people.
> 
> Name caller
> ...


Cheeky Blighter
Some of the Cons. here make it so obvious that health care has been lacking for all too long. They are suffering and I am afraid it is too late for even Obamacare to come to their aid. 
They have so many afflictions that there is not enough medicine nor time to achieve at least some recovery. Poor folks.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You are so wrong once again. Anne has the actual true information and yours is as usual what you have created in your own little fairy tale world. Maybe offherrocker and LL buy your version of U.S. history so it fits nicely into you religious beliefs but the Pilgrims and the Puritans were far from nice when they came over here. The only thing you have correct is that they came here to practice their own religious beliefs and they showed no kindness to anyone who didn't agree with them. They are just like so many nominal Christians on the right. It's their way and only their way or off to hell with you and I'm sure many of you would love to see this country governed by your so called Christian principals to the exclusion of all other religions. You would have fit right in with the Pilgrims and the Puritans. I have posted a link to the Smithsonian which you probably won't read because it would force you to rethink some of your beliefs and then where would that leave you. I am expecting one or more of you will come back with the Smithsonian is not a reliable source. Anne sited the U.S. Library of Congress but you don't believe that either. Of course many of you are still upset over the fact that you lost the Civil War so nothing that any of you say really has any validity. Keep those blinders on folks it's a pretty scary world out there for you isn't it? We know who can't handle the truth KPG it is you.
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/Americas-True-History-of-Religious-Tolerance.html - 137k - Cac


I read the article you posted and believe it has been reworded to fit Obama's justification if the Islamic things at ground zero. This cannot be accurate. Read it. . You will agree.

Cannot believe how you people belittle anyone who writes the truth. Put on your glasses. Obama will rewrite our history to suit himself before he leaves office. This article really opened my eyes. KPG, do you really find me attractive or is Cheeky & Bratty just blowing smoke?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Cheeky Blighter wrote:
> Anne you certainly don't owe anyone an apology especially not KPG or the little tin man as I like to call him. He doesn't even know his own country's history. All he knows is the cleaned up version taught in grade school. That's may be the full extent of his education. It would shatter his belief system if he had to accept the truth about his countries less than stellar history. All he knows how to do is try to puff out his chest such as a bird doing a mating dance and the rest is all useless drivel. He loves his own posts and he has his little gang that believe any bit of do do that comes out of his mouth. That "show" is totally a joke and he plays the fool so well. Just ignore him and LL and the rest. As they say ignorance is bliss and the folks on the right are very blissful people.
> 
> Name caller
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> They are not only ugly to people of other countries they accuse some of us not being Americans. Need to see their origin or citizenship papers. Something must be wrong with them and are
> looking for a coverup. Usually it goes like accuse others of what you yourself are guilty.


That's right Huck. Those that are the guiltiest are the ones who throw the stones at others and make the accusations.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I read the article you posted and believe it has been reworded to fit Obama's justification if the Islamic things at ground zero. This cannot be accurate. Read it. . You will agree.
> 
> Cannot believe how you people belittle anyone who writes the truth. Put on your glasses. Obama will rewrite our history to suit himself before he leaves office. This article really opened my eyes. KPG, do you really find me attractive or is Cheeky & Bratty just blowing smoke?


Why would you accuse someone of writing historical facts as "rewording to fit Obama's justification . . . . . .?" 
Well, why not. Obama is to blame for everything, right Janeway?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't it expected from Ingried. She never said anything in the past, and continues in that way today. Just spouts off nothing about everything.
> 
> She is not capable of teaching aw one thing about American history yet she'll claim she can do so until her death.


No, that would be you. Must be looking at yourself in the mirror again. And who do we have with us this evening?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Why would you accuse someone of writing historical facts as "rewording to fit Obama's justification . . . . . .?"
> Well, why not. Obama is to blame for everything, right Janeway?


I did PM Janeway & she replied with info to give me the lowdown on all of you. Do not have email opened but she mentioned you. No, Obama is not to blame for what ails America but you must read the article mentioned.

Janeway has been abused by several of you on this site & is not returning. Her health is poor at best so I will keep in contact with her. She is in my prayers. . .hummmm will have to think about others as do not know you. Liz


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I did PM Janeway & she replied with info to give me the lowdown on all of you. Do not have email opened but she mentioned you. No, Obama is not to blame for what ails America but you must read the article mentioned.
> 
> Janeway has been abused by several of you on this site & is not returning. Her health is poor at best so I will keep in contact with her. She is in my prayers. . .hummmm will have to think about others as do not know you. Liz


You can keep in contact very easily. She's posting on the other thread.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You can keep in contact very easily. She's posting on the other thread.


Yes I know as she knits & crochets.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nancy please stop.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Good night John-Boy!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....poor effort at disguising one's tracks. >>>



Meerkat said:


> I did PM Janeway & she replied with info to give me the lowdown on all of you. Do not have email opened but she mentioned you. No, Obama is not to blame for what ails America but you must read the article mentioned.
> 
> Janeway has been abused by several of you on this site & is not returning. Her health is poor at best so I will keep in contact with her. She is in my prayers. . .hummmm will have to think about others as do not know you. Liz


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> CB are you referring to me? I have not put my name out for the public. Only to you and a few via PM. I'm not sure what you mean if that post was meant for me. Stop What? Is there another Nancy on here?
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Hope you are well.


No not you. Cheeky Blighter, LillyK and Polly or whatever else her name is I forgot . Her name is Nancy that is why she is mad at me. I said she was calling names and now she is trying to insult me. Not you sweetie.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....poor effort at disguising one's tracks. >>>


Why don't you just talk instead of <<<whispering>>>? Don't need to cover tracts as Janeway's granddaughter was in a head on collision Sat. Night. She needs prayers. Where is your sympathy?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No you won't. You went through that last October, remember? I read all those posts of yours, and you never say or produce any supposed sources or facts. You like to just run your mouth and insult others and act like you have superior knowledge.
> 
> You produced nothing and were proved to not be an American.
> 
> ...


Hello Beasty! Are you talking about yourself again? Very unladylike, you know.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No not you. Cheeky Blighter, LillyK and Polly or whatever else her name is I forgot . Her name is Nancy that is why she is mad at me. I said she was calling names and now she is trying to insult me. Not you sweetie.


Country Bumpkins several here are just insulting everyone tonight. As they say, Ignore them. There is no sympathy for Janeway's granddaughter nor her as her health is not good. All they know is hatred.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Country Bumpkins several here are just insulting everyone tonight. As they say, Ignore them. There is no sympathy for Janeway's granddaughter nor her as her health is not good. All they know is hatred.


It's always this way not just tonight.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Why don't you just talk instead of <<<whispering>>>? Don't need to cover tracts as Janeway's granddaughter was in a head on collision Sat. Night. She needs prayers. Where is your sympathy?


How can she have sympathy if she didn't know about it??


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

alcameron said:


> How can she have sympathy if she didn't know about it??


I do not stay on this site very much. . .there are a lot of sites or did you know? I thought most of you read other sites.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello Beasty! Are you talking about yourself again? Very unladylike, you know.


Bratty, why be so ugly? At least your Avatar is lovely. . .from your garden?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> IMHO you believe immigrants receive unfair advantage in our countries. Some would say that an advantage is necessary to level the playing field. You, of course, are welcome to your stated opinions. Respectfully.


My parents immigrated to Canada from E. Germany in the mid 50's; they wanted to raise a family in a free society with opportunities to build a good life. They were able to do that and I would not begrudge anyone the same opportunity. We can all learn from each other and build on our strengths -so why would you want to exclude Christians from participating and sharing in these publicly funded activities?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This is awful! People should not have to go broke paying for medical bills. Mine was all paid for but just think of all the people without insurance or money. I guess many people would say "tough."


May I tell you my BIL's story? He has been in and out of the hospital for the last 2 years with MS and Cancer. This last time he has been in the hospital since April1. His medicare hit maximum 3 weeks ago. They were trying to get him into a rehab/nursing facility, as the home health nurse can only come 2 days a week. My sister is about 5"1 and about 100 lbs. She can't lift him or turn him anymore. No nursing facility in Las Vegas would take him because he as receiving Chemo and radiation. A patient advocate helped get him into hospice care.
He has 60 "life" days that medicare will cover. 100% hospice care. 
The doctor cut the chemo and radiation because it didn't do any good. Here is the real kicker. They will only keep him in the hospice for 5 days. If he lives longer than that, he gets sent home with a hospital bed and home hospice care 4 days a week. I just don't understand that. I always thought as the hospice as the last step before you die. Since he was taken off the Chemo and radiation, the nursing homes won't take him now because they can't rehabilitate him. The Chemo drove his MS into a tailspin and he can't move his legs. 
The stress all of this has put on my sister is heartbreaking. 3 days a week she will be his doctor and nurse as she has been for the last 2 years.
We don't think that he will make it home from the hospice, but he told my sister today that he didn't stop fighting. He has begun to hallucinate, can't eat anything but popsicles, and is very confused and sleeping a lot.
The biggest kicker is that medicare won't cover the cost of the home hospice care or the bed or any meds, because he is not in a medical unit of any kind.
Something is very wrong with this. This is Medicare I am talking about. We will be talking to the advocate to see if under the new ACA if something else can be done.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No not you. Cheeky Blighter, LillyK and Polly or whatever else her name is I forgot . Her name is Nancy that is why she is mad at me. I said she was calling names and now she is trying to insult me. Not you sweetie.


And you call yourself a Christian? See the names you call me? You broke your own rule didn't you? You got after me and damemary saying we shouldn't call names and you called us name callers. When I pointed it out to you that you broke your own rule you came back at me with anger which is your post above. What a hypocrite you are CB and you know unlike you I am speaking the truth. I will pray for you CB. God says we are supposed to pray for those that call us names and hurt us and I forgive you for your cruelty to me also. God bless you CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> May I tell you my BIL's story? He has been in and out of the hospital for the last 2 years with MS and Cancer. This last time he has been in the hospital since April1. His medicare hit maximum 3 weeks ago. They were trying to get him into a rehab/nursing facility, as the home health nurse can only come 2 days a week. My sister is about 5"1 and about 100 lbs. She can't lift him or turn him anymore. No nursing facility in Las Vegas would take him because he as receiving Chemo and radiation. A patient advocate helped get him into hospice care.
> He has 60 "life" days that medicare will cover. 100% hospice care.
> The doctor cut the chemo and radiation because it didn't do any good. Here is the real kicker. They will only keep him in the hospice for 5 days. If he lives longer than that, he gets sent home with a hospital bed and home hospice care 4 days a week. I just don't understand that. I always thought as the hospice as the last step before you die. Since he was taken off the Chemo and radiation, the nursing homes won't take him now because they can't rehabilitate him. The Chemo drove his MS into a tailspin and he can't move his legs.
> The stress all of this has put on my sister is heartbreaking. 3 days a week she will be his doctor and nurse as she has been for the last 2 years.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your bil Patty.XXX


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My parents immigrated to Canada from E. Germany in the mid 50's; they wanted to raise a family in a free society with opportunities to build a good life. They were able to do that and I would not begrudge anyone the same opportunity. We can all learn from each other and build on our strengths -so why would you want to exclude Christians from participating and sharing in these publicly funded activities?


What publicly funded activities do you mean Kitty?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> And you call yourself a Christian? See the names you call me? You broke your own rule didn't you? You got after me and damemary saying we shouldn't call names and you called us name callers. When I pointed it out to you that you broke your own rule you came back at me with anger which is your post above. What a hypocrite you are CB and you know unlike you I am speaking the truth. I will pray for you CB. God says we are supposed to pray for those that call us names and hurt us and I forgive you for your cruelty to me also. God bless you CB.


Those were your names. how am I a hypocrite? I was not angry . Just telling the truth about your names. Go ahead and pray for me. I love prayers. Thanks. I will pray for you too for calling everyone names. You need to comfort Patty not worrying about calling me more names. She needs our prayers for her bil and sister. I want you to forgive me if I hurt you. I am sorry if I did. You need to watch how you talk to people with the name calling. I didn't intend to be cruel to you . But if you felt like I did. I am sorry. Thank you your forgiveness.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those were your names. how am I a hypocrite? I was not angry . Just telling the truth about your names. Go ahead and pray for me. I love prayers. Thanks. I will pray for you too for calling everyone names. You need to comfort Patty not worrying about calling me more names. She needs our prayers for her bil and sister.


You call names CB. Is it OK for you and wrong for me and damemary? That is being a hypocrite, right? When you say one thing and you do another that's wrong. Why don't you correct your friends? There again you are a hypocrite. Why do you single me out CB. Tell me what have I ever done to you that you keep going after me and bringing up my user names on KP?
Will you answer me honestly?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Don't you have BIL to be paying attention to before its too late?


SS- your comment is totally out of line;

Bratty Patty = my sympathies for you and your family


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why don't you tell me what you think my whispering means? If that's how you take it, that's what it is for you. For me, whispering is saying the first thing that pops into many minds.

I didn't know about Janeway's GD. She has my sympathy.



Meerkat said:


> Why don't you just talk instead of <<<whispering>>>? Don't need to cover tracts as Janeway's granddaughter was in a head on collision Sat. Night. She needs prayers. Where is your sympathy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You call names CB. Is it OK for you and wrong for me and damemary? That is being a hypocrite, right? When you say one thing and you do another that's wrong. Why don't you correct your friends? There again you are a hypocrite. Why do you single me out CB. Tell me what have I ever done to you that you keep going after me and bringing up my user names on KP?
> Will you answer me honestly?


I am sorry but what have I done that you are always making fun of be being a Christian? You make slurrs at Christians and conserves with your every post. The only person I have called a name was Algore and I called him a jerk.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...it's not hatred....I'd identify it as a total loss of respect.>>>



Meerkat said:



> Country Bumpkins several here are just insulting everyone tonight. As they say, Ignore them. There is no sympathy for Janeway's granddaughter nor her as her health is not good. All they know is hatred.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those were your names. how am I a hypocrite? I was not angry . Just telling the truth about your names. Go ahead and pray for me. I love prayers. Thanks. I will pray for you too for calling everyone names. You need to comfort Patty not worrying about calling me more names. She needs our prayers for her bil and sister. I want you to forgive me if I hurt you. I am sorry if I did. You need to watch how you talk to people with the name calling. I didn't intend to be cruel to you . But if you felt like I did. I am sorry. Thank you your forgiveness.


I just spoke to Patty and she knows where my thoughts and prayers are and I also pray for janeway and her grand daughter.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In the United States many of us believe in the concept of Separation of Church and State. I believe it protects both Church and State. It prevents neither entity from doing what it does best. IMHO



west coast kitty said:


> My parents immigrated to Canada from E. Germany in the mid 50's; they wanted to raise a family in a free society with opportunities to build a good life. They were able to do that and I would not begrudge anyone the same opportunity. We can all learn from each other and build on our strengths -so why would you want to exclude Christians from participating and sharing in these publicly funded activities?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a nightmare! With all these other things on her mind, your sister has to fight this somehow or go broke. Shame on our lack of Health Care System. I am vindictive enough today to wish these problems on all our lawmakers.



BrattyPatty said:


> May I tell you my BIL's story? He has been in and out of the hospital for the last 2 years with MS and Cancer. This last time he has been in the hospital since April1. His medicare hit maximum 3 weeks ago. They were trying to get him into a rehab/nursing facility, as the home health nurse can only come 2 days a week. My sister is about 5"1 and about 100 lbs. She can't lift him or turn him anymore. No nursing facility in Las Vegas would take him because he as receiving Chemo and radiation. A patient advocate helped get him into hospice care.
> He has 60 "life" days that medicare will cover. 100% hospice care.
> The doctor cut the chemo and radiation because it didn't do any good. Here is the real kicker. They will only keep him in the hospice for 5 days. If he lives longer than that, he gets sent home with a hospital bed and home hospice care 4 days a week. I just don't understand that. I always thought as the hospice as the last step before you die. Since he was taken off the Chemo and radiation, the nursing homes won't take him now because they can't rehabilitate him. The Chemo drove his MS into a tailspin and he can't move his legs.
> The stress all of this has put on my sister is heartbreaking. 3 days a week she will be his doctor and nurse as she has been for the last 2 years.
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry but what have I done that you are always making fun of be being a Christian? You make slurrs at Christians and conserves with your every post. The only person I have called a name was Algore and I called him a jerk.


CB I make fun because I thought Christians were supposed to be kind and loving people and I don't see the kindness and love coming from the right at all. There is such hatred coming at us that I think you would kill all of us if you could starting with the President and all the way down the line until every one you didn't like was gone. I never feel that way about you. I don't agree with you all the time but I would never harm you. I get the impression that you want the country run by Christians for Christians and only those who agree with your beliefs. If I am wrong tell me. The way you on the right act has actually driven me away from Christ and not towards him. If things don't change here I think we will have another civil war. We don't need to worry about terrorists it will be Americans fighting each other. Obama didn't start this. It started before he was ever in the picture.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> CB I make fun because I thought Christians were supposed to be kind and loving people and I don't see the kindness and love coming from the right at all. There is such hatred coming at us that I think you would kill all of us if you could starting with the President and all the way down the line until every one you didn't like was gone. I never feel that way about you. I don't agree with you all the time but I would never harm you. I get the impression that you want the country run by Christians for Christians and only those who agree with your beliefs. If I am wrong tell me. If things don't change here I think we will have another civil war. We don't need to worry about terrorists it will be Americans fighting each other. Obama didn't start this. It started before he was ever in the picture.


Nancy I have never killed anyone nor will I. I think you are dreaming up things about Chrisitians .I don't know where you got an idea like that. I am a peacemaker. I am about forgiving , loving,helping anyone that will let me. You are the one with all the anger not me. I still don't like the name calling. It doesn't help your case one bit.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> May I tell you my BIL's story? He has been in and out of the hospital for the last 2 years with MS and Cancer. This last time he has been in the hospital since April1. His medicare hit maximum 3 weeks ago. They were trying to get him into a rehab/nursing facility, as the home health nurse can only come 2 days a week. My sister is about 5"1 and about 100 lbs. She can't lift him or turn him anymore. No nursing facility in Las Vegas would take him because he as receiving Chemo and radiation. A patient advocate helped get him into hospice care.
> He has 60 "life" days that medicare will cover. 100% hospice care.
> The doctor cut the chemo and radiation because it didn't do any good. Here is the real kicker. They will only keep him in the hospice for 5 days. If he lives longer than that, he gets sent home with a hospital bed and home hospice care 4 days a week. I just don't understand that. I always thought as the hospice as the last step before you die. Since he was taken off the Chemo and radiation, the nursing homes won't take him now because they can't rehabilitate him. The Chemo drove his MS into a tailspin and he can't move his legs.
> The stress all of this has put on my sister is heartbreaking. 3 days a week she will be his doctor and nurse as she has been for the last 2 years.
> ...


I don't know a lot about hospice care, but I do know that my sister received her hospice care in a convalescent home. At that time the hospice nurse told me that she could receive hospice care anywhere as long as she was terminal and that she was not receiving any chemo or other treatment. My niece received her hospice care at home. Her care consisted basically of pain medication that was administered by her husband. I don't know how often the hospice nurse (or other worker) came to the house because I wasn't there at the time. Every case is different and I hope the patient advocate can come up with something. Does he have any supplemental insurance besides Medicare?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for your reply, Kitty. I do not feel that Christianity is being marginalized in the U.S. but I know there are people who believe that it is. I believe there should be a clear separation of religion and government. As far as Gay parades or any other type of parade the people involved must get the approval of the town or city to have a parade and be issued a permit to assemble. Even the KKK has parades in the U.S. and have held them in some locations that are predominately Jewish which is very offensive to the residents but they have a right to assemble. Some may not want Gays to have parades but they also can get a permit and assemble. We also have parades for Columbus Day, Thanksgiving, 4th of July, Mardi Gras, Sinco de Mayo, the President's Inaugaration, the Rose Bowl and on and on. These parades allow our citizens to celebrate or commemorate something of importance to that group on the streets that belong to all people here. They are not infringing on anyone else's rights and it is the right for all of us to assemble. I agree other countries can be very restrictive and I do not want that happening in the U.S. I do not know where the Pledge of Allegiance is not being allowed but I do not believe that those who object to "under God" should have to say those words. I believe many Americans do not realize the Pledge of Allegiance is a pledge of loyalty to a country not to God or any religion. It was originally written in 1892 so it really has not been around all that long. The words "under God" were not added until 1954 when the Knights of Columbus, a Catholic men's group organized to ask Congress to add it to the pledge which they did. As an adult I believe that this should not have been done. We sing the National Anthem at every public event. That has not stopped. If a church or on any private property people can put up a nativity. Why would it need to be put in a public place? Anyone can pray silently where ever they are. Parents should teach their children this. I agree with you on marriage and on birth control as well. If I missed anything let me know.


I think we can agree to disagree on the marginalizatin of Christianity. I sure hope that the KKK and similar groups don't receive public funds to stage their parades - that would certainly be a huge insult to the community. Thanks for the discussion


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think we can agree to disagree on the marginalizatin of Christianity. I sure hope that the KKK and similar groups don't receive public funds to stage their parades - that would certainly be a huge insult to the community. Thanks for the discussion


No one gets public funds for their parades. They have to pay for that themselves. I agree with you that we can agree to disagree.
Thank you as well for the nice conversation.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> SS- your comment is totally out of line;


Whatever the original purpose of this topic was, now its sole purpose is for people who consider themselves to be conservatives and those who consider themselves to be liberals to engage in ugly battles of personal insults. What appear to be attempts at discussion are actually bait to draw people into some kind of fight. When there are pages and pages of nothing but insults being exchanged, you are seeing the clear proof that those who continue to participate in this topic are only here for a fight, and the rougher the better.

All Ive done is give up my sappy optimism, give up discussing anything of substance and copy the way the rest of you treat each other. When in Rome, and all that... All BrattyPatty got from me was a taste of her own medicine. She has already defined herself as a brat, so she shouldn't be surprised to be treated like one. All the rest of you are left with is an empty mirror to stare in to. Maybe youll manage to see yourselves for what you really are, a bunch of people who actually believe trading insults is the right thing to do. As many have said, this is a public forum. Ill go where I please and do what I like. Have fun. Catch you on the flip side.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd like to hear opinions on the contractor, Edward Snowden, who released Top Secret information to 'The Guardian' and is now in hiding in Singapore. It appears he will be charged and tried for his actions. He sees himself as a 'whistleblower' for releasing the information. The government states that the release has caused great harm to programs and people, and at great cost and risk.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't know a lot about hospice care, but I do know that my sister received her hospice care in a convalescent home. At that time the hospice nurse told me that she could receive hospice care anywhere as long as she was terminal and that she was not receiving any chemo or other treatment. My niece received her hospice care at home. Her care consisted basically of pain medication that was administered by her husband. I don't know how often the hospice nurse (or other worker) came to the house because I wasn't there at the time. Every case is different and I hope the patient advocate can come up with something. Does he have any supplemental insurance besides Medicare?


This is terrible. I hope something more can be done to help.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nancy I have never killed anyone nor will I. I think you are dreaming up things about Chrisitians .I don't know where you got an idea like that. I am a peacemaker. I am about forgiving , loving,helping anyone that will let me. You are the one with all the anger not me. I still don't like the name calling. I doesn't help your case one bit.


I think the issue is hypocrisy. It is difficult for people to understand how many Christians talk about love but don't want the government to help its poor citizens to get health care. Many Christians are opposed to helping the poor in the form of aid to children and families. Many Christians express their hatred of Obama to the point of lying about him and expressing the hate in other ways as well---like trumping up charges fueled by their hatred. Many Christians talk about love but are hawks when it comes to war. Many Christians say they're peacemakers but don't think we need strict gun control laws. Many Christians are in favor of capital punishment, which allows the government to kill people for us. Many Christians say we're all children of God, but hate black people and Muslims. The list goes on. Loving Christians don't rationalize their beliefs, their beliefs should guide them. So for a long list of reasons, people see Christians as saying one thing but behaving differently. I'm not saying anything about you CB, I'm just trying to explain that some people see hypocrisy in these things. I know I haven't done it very eloquently, but I've had a very busy day, and I'm a little tired.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Whatever the original purpose of this topic was, now its sole purpose is for people who consider themselves to be conservatives and those who consider themselves to be liberals to engage in ugly battles of personal insults. What appear to be attempts at discussion are actually bait to draw people into some kind of fight. When there are pages and pages of nothing but insults being exchanged, you are seeing the clear proof that those who continue to participate in this topic are only here for a fight, and the rougher the better.
> 
> All Ive done is give up my sappy optimism, give up discussing anything of substance and copy the way the rest of you treat each other. When in Rome, and all that... All BrattyPatty got from me was a taste of her own medicine. She has already defined herself as a brat, so she shouldn't be surprised to be treated like one. All the rest of you are left with is an empty mirror to stare in to. Maybe youll manage to see yourselves for what you really are, a bunch of people who actually believe trading insults is the right thing to do. As many have said, this is a public forum. Ill go where I please and do what I like. Have fun. Catch you on the flip side.


Why don't you do all of us a favor and leave this thread SS. Everyone has been hurt and insulted enough by you and you should be wise enough to know this has to stop. Please.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think the issue is hypocrisy. It is difficult for people to understand how many Christians talk about love but don't want the government to help its poor citizens to get health care. Many Christians are opposed to helping the poor in the form of aid to children and families. Many Christians express their hatred of Obama to the point of lying about him and expressing the hate in other ways as well---like trumping up charges fueled by their hatred. Many Christians talk about love but are hawks when it comes to war. Many Christians say they're peacemakers but don't think we need strict gun control laws. Many Christians are in favor of capital punishment, which allows the government to kill people for us. Many Christians say we're all children of God, but hate black people and Muslims. The list goes on. Loving Christians don't rationalize their beliefs, their beliefs should guide them. So for a long list of reasons, people see Christians as saying one thing but behaving differently. I'm not saying anything about you CB, I'm just trying to explain that some people see hypocrisy in these things. I know I haven't done it very eloquently, but I've had a very busy day, and I'm a little tired.


Thanks, Andrea. You have said it very well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good night, Andrea. I need to get some sleep. Good night CB if you are still out here. See you tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whattttt???? You are missing a treat. Fried okra, boiled okra and pickled okra. Girrl! Good with tomatoes and corn too. Fried okra and potatoes. So good! Slice tomatoes to go with it. A meal for a king or queen. :lol: http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/fried-okra-potatoes-1


I've missed out too. I don't know of anyone growing it here, but will check in the produce dept. Is it hot?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Whatever the original purpose of this topic was, now its sole purpose is for people who consider themselves to be conservatives and those who consider themselves to be liberals to engage in ugly battles of personal insults. What appear to be attempts at discussion are actually bait to draw people into some kind of fight. When there are pages and pages of nothing but insults being exchanged, you are seeing the clear proof that those who continue to participate in this topic are only here for a fight, and the rougher the better.
> 
> All Ive done is give up my sappy optimism, give up discussing anything of substance and copy the way the rest of you treat each other. When in Rome, and all that... All BrattyPatty got from me was a taste of her own medicine. She has already defined herself as a brat, so she shouldn't be surprised to be treated like one. All the rest of you are left with is an empty mirror to stare in to. Maybe youll manage to see yourselves for what you really are, a bunch of people who actually believe trading insults is the right thing to do. As many have said, this is a public forum. Ill go where I please and do what I like. Have fun. Catch you on the flip side.


SS 
I give you kudos for at least trying to inject some optimism and subject matter into what goes on here. You have a wealth of knowledge about a lot of different topics, and I hope you don't lose your streak of idealism. From the little I've learned about you here, I think you have a lot of admirable qualities and skills. You probably don't care that much about what I have to say, but I said it anyway.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night Andrea and cheeky. Sweet dreams


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've missed out too. I don't know of anyone growing it here, but will check in the produce dept. Is it hot?


I don't know about hot, but it's got some "icky" stuff in it, I think. The nicest way I could describe it is "icky." Someone can give a better description. I think I'll Google it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've missed out too. I don't know of anyone growing it here, but will check in the produce dept. Is it hot?


No it is not hot. You can pickle okra and put in hot peppers. We like it boiled with some smoked ham. The favorite is fried in cornmeal. I'm thinking it is mainly southern dishes. Southern Living has good recipes for okra, Kitty Guess I am turning in too kitty. Nighty night. See you tomorrow on your day off. XXX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't know about hot, but it's got some "icky" stuff in it, I think. The nicest way I could describe it is "icky." Someone can give a better description. I think I'll Google it.


slimmy is the word you are looking for. hheheheh


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> slimmy is the word you are looking for. hheheheh


Yes, I just thought of the word "slimy"--much nicer than the other word that came to mind!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I just thought of the word "slimy"--much nicer than the other word that came to mind!


it is slimy and has fuzz on it. I have had it deep fried, but I don't care for the texture. My hubby loves it. It has a very mild flavor unless Bumpkins is using Slap Ya Mama on it :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd like to hear opinions on the contractor, Edward Snowden, who released Top Secret information to 'The Guardian' and is now in hiding in Singapore. It appears he will be charged and tried for his actions. He sees himself as a 'whistleblower' for releasing the information. The government states that the release has caused great harm to programs and people, and at great cost and risk.


Some things are kept classified for a reason. Because of his "whistleblowing", the enemy knows what we are doing for NS. He should be tried for treason. He did betray his country and did compromise our security and safety.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Whatever the original purpose of this topic was, now its sole purpose is for people who consider themselves to be conservatives and those who consider themselves to be liberals to engage in ugly battles of personal insults. What appear to be attempts at discussion are actually bait to draw people into some kind of fight. When there are pages and pages of nothing but insults being exchanged, you are seeing the clear proof that those who continue to participate in this topic are only here for a fight, and the rougher the better.
> 
> All Ive done is give up my sappy optimism, give up discussing anything of substance and copy the way the rest of you treat each other. When in Rome, and all that... All BrattyPatty got from me was a taste of her own medicine. She has already defined herself as a brat, so she shouldn't be surprised to be treated like one. All the rest of you are left with is an empty mirror to stare in to. Maybe youll manage to see yourselves for what you really are, a bunch of people who actually believe trading insults is the right thing to do. As many have said, this is a public forum. Ill go where I please and do what I like. Have fun. Catch you on the flip side.


Let me tell you something. Bratty Patty is a name my sister used to call me when we were children just to tease me. 
Sometimes she still calls me that. It is a sign of affection between her and I. 
And for the rest of your post......drivel. This is the very last time I will read or reply to any of your whiny posts. And I am sure a lot of ladies on both sides feel the same way. 
You have just burned your bridges.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I don't know about hot, but it's got some "icky" stuff in it, I think. The nicest way I could describe it is "icky." Someone can give a better description. I think I'll Google it.


 Furry/fuzzy on the outside and slimey on the inside. The good news is that it is not "hot". It s the only vegetable that I won't eat!:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Is this the correct link?


No it was not. I apologize for the error

http://www.vabass.com/

This is the agency that they IRS targeted for no reason. The IRS said it had lost it's tax exempt status because it had not filed for years. When provided with the documentation of the proper paperwork having been filed, they were told to do nothing for now. I have no idea why this educational group would be attacked by the IRS. Could it be that it is listed as VA B.A.S.S. Foundation? Because it has an American flag on it's home site? Because Virginia is very involved with the Tea Party? There is no reason for any 'flagging' of this wonderful organization.

This information was told to me by someone associated with this foundation, not hype, just another example of Obama's Administration's attack through the IRS


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> No it was not. I apologize for the error
> 
> http://www.vabass.com/
> 
> ...


Don't get carried away with yourself, Dearie. Straining like that, you just might pull a muscle.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Don't get carried away with yourself, Dearie. Straining like that, you just might pull a muscle.


That response was totally inappropriate, condescending and nasty. But no one expects anything less from you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Now this is my idea of sequestration:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd like to hear opinions on the contractor, Edward Snowden, who released Top Secret information to 'The Guardian' and is now in hiding in Singapore. It appears he will be charged and tried for his actions. He sees himself as a 'whistleblower' for releasing the information. The government states that the release has caused great harm to programs and people, and at great cost and risk.


He hasn't released any information, as far as I know. I have seen interviews with him here, and he seems to have gone about his whistle-blowing in a very measured way. I admire him for ruining his life for a principle. I heard President Obama say we can have 100 per cent security or 100 per cent privacy, but not both, and our Foreign Secretary trotted out the usual "people who have done nothing wrong have nothing to fear". They are both statements of potential tyranny and should be challenged. Privacy is surely the right of all of us.

(By the way, I am butting into this one because our security services are using this information as well, due to our "special" relationship.)


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I really thought Hospice was available for all regardless of being able to pay. 

this is from our city's hospice site.
Q. How does your organization support the non-reimbursed services provided?

We seek contributions from individuals, foundations, corporations, communities of faith, and civic organizations to help pay for services not covered by reimbursements. Memorials, donations, bequests, planned gifts, and other contributions are gratefully received and are important sources of funding. Grants received for specific needs/projects and special events, sponsored by or for Hospice & Palliative Care Charlotte Region, also provide needed financial support.

Q. What if a person does not have Medicare, Medicaid, or private insurance?

Payment for services not covered by insurance is based on the patient's ability to pay. Those eligible for care are not denied our services because of an inability to pay.


In our city we have both Hospice Houses plus they come to homes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Now this is my idea of sequestration:


Not too funny


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those were your names. how am I a hypocrite? I was not angry . Just telling the truth about your names. Go ahead and pray for me. I love prayers. Thanks. I will pray for you too for calling everyone names. You need to comfort Patty not worrying about calling me more names. She needs our prayers for her bil and sister. I want you to forgive me if I hurt you. I am sorry if I did. You need to watch how you talk to people with the name calling. I didn't intend to be cruel to you . But if you felt like I did. I am sorry. Thank you your forgiveness.


CB, know that I'm praying for you. Don't get involved with the Libs on this thread. You have done no wrong. You didn't name call, you simply used the very names Cheeky Blighter chose for herself in the past would be my guess.

I did the same for damemary, a couple days ago, and the Libs all agreed I should be kicked off KP so they all reported me to Admin.

Well, I wasn't kicked off, as Admin obviously treated me fairly and I assume will with you as well.

The Libs cannot handle the truth, and you and I know the Truth.

God Bless You!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Don't get carried away with yourself, Dearie. Straining like that, you just might pull a muscle.


FreedomFries
Don't we love those 2nd hand stories? I correspond with some folks who have a wealth of them and NONE ever are factual.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> I do not stay on this site very much. . .there are a lot of sites or did you know? I thought most of you read other sites.


Meerkat, they do - they all read the other threads here on KP and post in them as well. All the Libs on this thread, read FF Denim and they are the members who make up the L.O.L.L. (Liberal) thread.

Also, there are trolls on KP who read another website and bring the info from outside here to KP.

Just yesterday BrattyPatty wrote about her BIL in the LOLL thread, but none or not many prayers there as most posters are not Christians, and now BP repeated her post here so everyone may offer prayers for her BIL which is so much better than sharing more hate as she normally does here.

Don't get lost in the mess - I've read lots of back posts, read many of the threads here on KP, and have been informed privately. I've tried to get you caught up with the circus!

Don't let the Libs fool you, they read everything and spread their evil and hatred everywhere. Yet, if you are a Christian, you know what to do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry but what have I done that you are always making fun of be being a Christian? You make slurrs at Christians and conserves with your every post. The only person I have called a name was Algore and I called him a jerk.


That's not a name - its a noun!  I think you're safe.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Alcameron, I deplore the toxic quality of this topic, but I do care about what you have to say.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> it is slimy and has fuzz on it. I have had it deep fried, but I don't care for the texture. My hubby loves it. It has a very mild flavor unless Bumpkins is using Slap Ya Mama on it :-D


Bratty Patty
I love vegetables but Okra is not one of them. I have an issue with its texture and actually no flavor of its own. I have tried it in many forms. Could be something one has to grow up with and my Mom could not stand it and therefore did not serve it.
What are its nutritional values? Does anyone know?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Meerkat, they do - they all read the other threads here on KP and post in them as well. All the Libs on this thread, read FF Denim and they are the members who make up the L.O.L.L. (Liberal) thread.
> 
> Also, there are trolls on KP who read another website and bring the info from outside here to KP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'd like to hear opinions on the contractor, Edward Snowden, who released Top Secret information to 'The Guardian' and is now in hiding in Singapore. It appears he will be charged and tried for his actions. He sees himself as a 'whistleblower' for releasing the information. The government states that the release has caused great harm to programs and people, and at great cost and risk.


damemary
I have an issue with his fleeing. If what he observed is detrimental to innocent people he should voice it and reveal it and not hit and run. He could have some issues with his employer which is a private company and wants to strike back.
We no doubt need to gather information on people who want to do harm around the globe and I am sure that in the process others get looked at as well. I have no problem with perhaps being one of those, it is well worth staying safe.
I think that this kind of outsourcing can be a real problem.

I hope that he will be brought back and to justice.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> No it was not. I apologize for the error
> 
> http://www.vabass.com/
> 
> ...


off2knit
Oh sure an other conspiracy. Amazing how many things the President supposedly gets involved in. Get real, will you please!
You just keep making it perfectly clear that you have no clue what a President's responsibilities are. Worrying about a fishing club? Honestly? That is too funny.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I too have no fear. Nothing to hide. Lead a very clean lawful life.
> and if the government wants to keep an eye on troublemakers, I go with that.


Same here, nothing to hide. I agree with you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> No it was not. I apologize for the error
> 
> http://www.vabass.com/
> 
> ...


I'm sure it was a bother for the organization, but I prefer to think that it was much to do about nothing. Could it be that the IRS might be doing its job? I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, but they should be targeting real law-breakers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitismything

Did you knit the Kitty in your Avatar?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree. As a contractor or as a government employee they sign a confidentiality agreement. Huge, expensive projects are at stake. If he had a problem, leaking Top Secret national security information to the media is not the best method to handle his concerns. I wonder if he made money on it....further exposing him to prosecution. I wonder where he thinks he's fleeing to...after leaving his family behind. I hope this doesn't open a window to terror.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I have an issue with his fleeing. If what he observed is detrimental to innocent people he should voice it and reveal it and not hit and run. He could have some issues with his employer which is a private company and wants to strike back.
> We no doubt need to gather information on people who want to do harm around the globe and I am sure that in the process others get looked at as well. I have no problem with perhaps being one of those, it is well worth staying safe.
> I think that this kind of outsourcing can be a real problem.
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I think the issue is hypocrisy. It is difficult for people to understand how many Christians talk about love but don't want the government to help its poor citizens to get health care. Many Christians are opposed to helping the poor in the form of aid to children and families. Many Christians express their hatred of Obama to the point of lying about him and expressing the hate in other ways as well---like trumping up charges fueled by their hatred. Many Christians talk about love but are hawks when it comes to war. Many Christians say they're peacemakers but don't think we need strict gun control laws. Many Christians are in favor of capital punishment, which allows the government to kill people for us. Many Christians say we're all children of God, but hate black people and Muslims. The list goes on. Loving Christians don't rationalize their beliefs, their beliefs should guide them. So for a long list of reasons, people see Christians as saying one thing but behaving differently. I'm not saying anything about you CB, I'm just trying to explain that some people see hypocrisy in these things. I know I haven't done it very eloquently, but I've had a very busy day, and I'm a little tired.


Alcameron, I would agree with you if you said "some" Christians and even more so if you sid "some people". There are hypocrites in every walk of life. There are also people who are true to their convictions - they are just different than yours. Some here have a very narrow, pick & choose definition of what makes a good Christian while the Bible offers a broader perspective.

I don't see people unwilling to help others, I see a difference in what that help means, who provides it and how it's provided. IMO help is the least effective and most costly when it comes from the federal level because there are so many steps up and down the ladder and they tend to come up with cookie cutter solutions. Communities are more aware of what their needs are and how to meet them; and the money goes a lot further without having to pay for politicians and bureaucrats at higher levels. I also see a difference in providing basic needs so that no one starves or freezes and being an enabler that makes it easier for people to continue with destructive behaviour. In my experience, issues like the death penalty and abortion cross all boundaries, not defined by 1 faith, ethnic group or political party.

I think the negative comments about Christians in this topic are hurtful and unfair stereotypes that would be condemned if they were made about any other group.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think the negative comments about Christians in this topic are hurtful and unfair stereotypes that would be condemned if they were made about any other group.


Very wise words, WCK in this post. On another point, I find those who in this thread who like to tell all Christians how they should act, treat others, post, etc., are those who know the least about what it means to live a Christian life pleasing to God.

I've not seen the actions in any of the churches I've attended or worshipped with to be that as alcameron described in her post just above yours. I do not know how she has been so deceived.

Christians have been martyred, persecuted and suffered from the beginning of time, so I don't expect anything different.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Alcameron, I would agree with you if you said "some" Christians and even more so if you sid "some people". There are hypocrites in every walk of life. There are also people who are true to their convictions - they are just different than yours. Some here have a very narrow, pick & choose definition of what makes a good Christian while the Bible offers a broader perspective.
> 
> I don't see people unwilling to help others, I see a difference in what that help means, who provides it and how it's provided. IMO help is the least effective and most costly when it comes from the federal level because there are so many steps up and down the ladder and they tend to come up with cookie cutter solutions. Communities are more aware of what their needs are and how to meet them; and the money goes a lot further without having to pay for politicians and bureaucrats at higher levels. I also see a difference in providing basic needs so that no one starves or freezes and being an enabler that makes it easier for people to continue with destructive behaviour. In my experience, issues like the death penalty and abortion cross all boundaries, not defined by 1 faith, ethnic group or political party.
> 
> I think the negative comments about Christians in this topic are hurtful and unfair stereotypes that would be condemned if they were made about any other group.


Thanks for reading and commenting. I know you've been upset in the past about the fact that I seem to "pick on" Christians. Yes, hypocrisy galls me, and it's present all over the place.
I disagree about the federal government being the wrong vehicle for delivering aid to the poor. In many cases the aid is delivered to the state or county agency and then distributed. In that case, we have to trust the states to mete out the money appropriately, which doesn't always occur. There are many states in the US already refusing to take part in the ACA. Poor people in those states are being denied health insurance and health care because of politics. There is so much poverty and lack of medical care in the US that we can't count on churches, individuals or non-profits to reach these people. If it weren't for the federal government, we'd have more people suffering in poverty and poor health. Knowing and understanding that our best efforts make a small dent in the pervasive problems associated with poverty seem to me to be a no-brainer for Christians, yet many are opposed to government social problems.
How can that be? One has only to read and look around to notice that the poor are still with us.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very wise words, WCK in this post. On another point, I find those who in this thread like to tell all Christians how they should act, treat others, post, etc., are those who know the least about what it means to live a Christian life pleasing to God.
> 
> Christians have been martyred, persecuted and suffered from the beginning of time, so I don't expect anything different.


You continue to paint a negative picture of non-Christians, and blanket statements like that are what you yourself are protesting. Don't forget that Christians also did some persecuting. Christians should live their Christianity and their actions should be mindful of that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Thanks for reading and commenting. I know you've been upset in the past about the fact that I seem to "pick on" Christians. Yes, hypocrisy galls me, and it's present all over the place.
> I disagree about the federal government being the wrong vehicle for delivering aid to the poor. In many cases the aid is delivered to the state or county agency and then distributed. In that case, we have to trust the states to mete out the money appropriately, which doesn't always occur. There are many states in the US already refusing to take part in the ACA. Poor people in those states are being denied health insurance and health care because of politics. There is so much poverty and lack of medical care in the US that we can't count on churches, individuals or non-profits to reach these people. If it weren't for the federal government, we'd have more people suffering in poverty and poor health. Knowing and understanding that our best efforts make a small dent in the pervasive problems associated with poverty seem to me to be a no-brainer for Christians, yet many are opposed to government social problems.
> How can that be? One has only to read and look around to notice that the poor are still with us.


I believe that you sincerely think the government is the best option, but I think we can disagree on that without that making me a bad Christian or a bad person. I'll pass on talking about healthcare because there are too many differences between our countries.

I think 1 of the reasons we still have so many poor and disadvantaged is because government programs tend to treat the symptons rather than dealing with the underlying issues and behaviours. Taxes paid directly into your community will go a lot further than those going up and back down the chain with all the people, laws and levels of bureaucracy along the way. People within a community are usually more aware of what the problems are and can come up with innovative solutions. In my region, local non-profits have come up with community garden and community kitchen programs that help provide food, nutrition advice and family dinners for about a week. They receive some funding from federal, provincial and local government as well as individual donations. Based on what statistics have said, it costs about 4 times more for them to get the money from the federal government than if it were paid directly (it cost the tax payers $4 to receive $1). Programs developed by higher levels of government have to be more cookie cutter in nature because that is the only way to implement them at that level. Why not pay more tax at the local level and have your money go futher?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I believe that you sincerely think the government is the best option, but I think we can disagree on that without that making me a bad Christian or a bad person. I'll pass on talking about healthcare because there are too many differences between our countries.
> 
> I think 1 of the reasons we still have so many poor and disadvantaged is because government programs tend to treat the symptons rather than dealing with the underlying issues and behaviours. Taxes paid directly into your community will go a lot further than those going up and back down the chain with all the people, laws and levels of bureaucracy along the way. People within a community are usually more aware of what the problems are and can come up with innovative solutions. In my region, local non-profits have come up with community garden and community kitchen programs that help provide food, nutrition advice and family dinners for about a week. They receive some funding from federal, provincial and local government as well as individual donations. Based on what statistics have said, it costs about 4 times more for them to get the money from the federal government than if it were paid directly (it cost the tax payers $4 to receive $1). Programs developed by higher levels of government have to be more cookie cutter in nature because that is the only way to implement them at that level. Why not pay more tax at the local level and have your money go futher?


I can agree with what you said, but we already have community gardens, food pantries, etc., and the problems still exist. At least at the federal level we can make certain that the money is actually going where it's needed, and the decisions about providing funds and services are not left to the whims and politics of a state or local government. Right now we have states led by republicans not choosing to opt in to the ACA. They're punishing their poor citizens through their political angst. What kind if behavior is that?? Their hatred for Obama is ruling every decision they make, and when it penalizes the lest fortunate in this rich country I think it's a crime. I think this is unconscionable. Next, I make the leap from right-wing republicans to ties with Christianity because right-wing Christians are generally republicans. A real Christian, in my opinion, would want to help the poor. The opinion piece I posted yesterday is written by Robert Rees, who happens to be a Mormon, and expresses some things I happen to agree with.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I believe that you sincerely think the government is the best option, but I think we can disagree on that without that making me a bad Christian or a bad person. I'll pass on talking about healthcare because there are too many differences between our countries.
> 
> I think 1 of the reasons we still have so many poor and disadvantaged is because government programs tend to treat the symptons rather than dealing with the underlying issues and behaviours. Taxes paid directly into your community will go a lot further than those going up and back down the chain with all the people, laws and levels of bureaucracy along the way. People within a community are usually more aware of what the problems are and can come up with innovative solutions. In my region, local non-profits have come up with community garden and community kitchen programs that help provide food, nutrition advice and family dinners for about a week. They receive some funding from federal, provincial and local government as well as individual donations. Based on what statistics have said, it costs about 4 times more for them to get the money from the federal government than if it were paid directly (it cost the tax payers $4 to receive $1). Programs developed by higher levels of government have to be more cookie cutter in nature because that is the only way to implement them at that level. Why not pay more tax at the local level and have your money go futher?


That is why I say let the local communities take care of the needy. The government is too far removed and does not handle some things well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

States and Cities are under Water financially and incapable of taking care of the many poor. I just wonder why not every church has a soup kitchen and a distribution center for things needed. What are the bells for? Ring them and OFTEN to remind us who have to share with the have-nots on a regular basis. Church bells should not just call to kneel in prayer - that feeds no-one. They should be used to shake us into reality - remind us of if nothing else the millions of hungry children. Put this sermon behind your mirror dear Christians. Jesus did not say, 'club my sheep" or "shear my sheep". He said, "feed my sheep".

Why do some people want to limit where help comes from? 
I want all of government to look after all its people and particular those in need.We give billions to other countries but you want to restrict giving to our own? What is wrong with some of you folks?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy
You seem far removed from those who suffer. We who care dont give a damn WHO cares for others in need just care that their needs will be met. Get an examination to see if your heart is still functioning - it seems to have problems.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> it is slimy and has fuzz on it. I have had it deep fried, but I don't care for the texture. My hubby loves it. It has a very mild flavor unless Bumpkins is using Slap Ya Mama on it :-D


I love okra. I first had it at the home of some Egyptian friends. It is a staple in their diet along with a lot of other vegetables they eat. I had it in Alabama too and I liked it better. It was fried and spiced up a bit. The Egyptian kind was mixed in with a tomato sauce and rice.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Are you for real? You negate the Library of Congress? Where do you get your information? At the 7/11 on the way out? You now made yourself perfectly clear.


I did NOT negate the Library of Congress. I pointed out that the Library would have many different articles on that particular topic.

Comprehension is a wonderful tool. Learn it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Please keep holding your breath.
> You and learning are too far apart to meet anytime anywhere.And to our friends who are citizens from other parts of the world please take fools like this one with a grain of salt. Don't ever waste your time trying to make sense of what they post. They have been irreparably harmed.


As usual, what we have here is the hot air without any substance. She speaks like there is something there, but all the while just empty space. Nothing of interest.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> He hasn't released any information, as far as I know. I have seen interviews with him here, and he seems to have gone about his whistle-blowing in a very measured way. I admire him for ruining his life for a principle. I heard President Obama say we can have 100 per cent security or 100 per cent privacy, but not both, and our Foreign Secretary trotted out the usual "people who have done nothing wrong have nothing to fear". They are both statements of potential tyranny and should be challenged. Privacy is surely the right of all of us.
> 
> (By the way, I am butting into this one because our security services are using this information as well, due to our "special" relationship.)


Last time I was in London, Anne I felt like I was on camera all the time. It's that way in our major cities now too and spreading into other areas. I am not sure what to think about Snowden yet. He is a hero or a traitor depending on how you view all that is going on. They just reported on CNN that Putin has offered him asylum. Boehnor called him a traitor. I'm sure we will hear a lot more about it in the coming days. I think it is easy for a country to say you have nothing to fear if you have done nothing wrong but who is to say a year or two down the road the government has put you in a group they have decided has done something wrong.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Stupid is as stupid does and that would be you. My Dad waited years to be seen at the VA. He was a WWII veteran and this was back in 1991. So read it and weep. The backlog so predated Obama but you keep sliding around in the slime it suits you so well.


Well stupid, only the last sentence of my post was about the vets. The rest had to do with the idiot from MD who has decided that the scandal is no longer relevant. Typical liberal mantra.

Comprehension is a wonderful tool. Learn it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't it expected from Ingried. She never said anything in the past, and continues in that way today. Just spouts off nothing about everything.
> 
> She is not capable of teaching aw one thing about American history yet she'll claim she can do so until her death.


Have you noticed how the vultures circle until they find one person to pick on. I guess safety in numbers is their way. Isn't that how bullies and their minions operate? They certainly can't handle a one-on-one discussion of any kind. It's kind of like their own Occupy movement on KP. We all know what a disaster those movements became. The longer they are together here, the uglier they become.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Have you noticed how the vultures circle until they find one person to pick on. I guess safety in numbers is their way. Isn't that how bullies and their minions operate? They certainly can't handle a one-on-one discussion of any kind. It's kind of like their own Occupy movement on KP. We all know what a disaster those movements became. The longer they are together here, the uglier they become.


It works both ways. I know because I have been the recipient.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I guess I live in an area where churches do take care of the poor. They regularly have food, coat and school supply drives. 
Many of the churches in my area have funds to help those who are in need and no they don't have to be members of their church.
They have food pantries. 
Churches host the homeless during the winter plus provide meal. 
Churches send home food with children over the weekend.

One church has partnered with a middle school to feed and tutor children
Churches help with home improvements on homes that need repair supplying labor and materials.

Not only are churches doing this in my area but so are many corporations. 
The dental society offers free services server all times a year. 

Grocery stores donate food to food pantries regularly.

During natural disasters churches are usually one of the first ones there, helping not only with goods, but clean up. All as volunteers.

They are many churches that are doing what Jesus instructed his followers to do.

I am sure, churches in your area are also helping the needy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well stupid, only the last sentence of my post was about the vets. The rest had to do with the idiot from MD who has decided that the scandal is no longer relevant. Typical liberal mantra.
> 
> Comprehension is a wonderful tool. Learn it.


Another hurtful comment from Solowey. CB I hope you read this and ask Solowey not to call me stupid. I am seriously trying to take your advice to not call names. I hope I do not disappoint you. I only pointed out to her that my Dad was put on a list to get in to the VA back in 1991 before Obama was President. There was a backlog then. Did I do anything wrong that made it OK for her to call me stupid? God loves you Solowey and I forgive you for not being nice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Have you noticed how the vultures circle until they find one person to pick on. I guess safety in numbers is their way. Isn't that how bullies and their minions operate? They certainly can't handle a one-on-one discussion of any kind. It's kind of like their own Occupy movement on KP. We all know what a disaster those movements became. The longer they are together here, the uglier they become.


I find it interesting that they aren't American. I wonder if they hate Americans in general and take it out here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I love okra. I first had it at the home of some Egyptian friends. It is a staple in their diet along with a lot of other vegetables they eat. I had it in Alabama too and I liked it better. It was fried and spiced up a bit. The Egyptian kind was mixed in with a tomato sauce and rice.


Cheeky Blighter
Can ocra be fixed so it has flavor without all kinds of stuff on it? I like broccoli, brussel sprouts and asparagus because I can eat it without adding anything to it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It works both ways. I know because I have been the recipient.


Andrea - I am trying not to call names after my discussion with CB last night and solowey is calling me stupid. I have asked God to forgive her as I forgive her. I hope she can see she is just spreading unkindness out here and nothing good will come of it.
I will bite my tongue and pass by her posts.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> No it was not. I apologize for the error
> 
> http://www.vabass.com/
> 
> ...


Quite possibly the IRS was "investigating" someone else that has ties to this group. It appears that the IRS is not solely targeting groups.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I guess I live in an area where churches do take care of the poor. They regularly have food, coat and school supply drives.
> Many of the churches in my area have funds to help those who are in need and no they don't have to be members of their church.
> They have food pantries.
> Churches host the homeless during the winter plus provide meal.
> ...


Yes, there are churches and agencies in my city that help the needy. I am active in one of the groups and I am very familiar with two or three others. We have churches that participate in a winter relief program. There are doctors and dentists who do pro bono work. My point is that it's not nearly enough to help all the needy. I don't believe that most of us have any idea about the size of the poverty problem in the US. I have in the past posted statistics and articles to support my belief. The government has to pick up where the rest of the agencies leave off. There are always people who fall through the cracks. There are tons of people not getting any health care much less basic care. We who are lucky enough to live in a house, who have adequate food, and have health insurance are somewhat insulated from the people living in poverty.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I find it interesting that they aren't American. I wonder if they hate Americans in general and take it out here.


Lukelucy who are you talking about not being American? Do you mean Anne from England?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I find it interesting that they aren't American. I wonder if they hate Americans in general and take it out here.


Lukelucy who are you talking about not being American? Do you mean Anne from England?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I find it interesting that they aren't American. I wonder if they hate Americans in general and take it out here.


How can you say that we aren't American?
I am American.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky, you American, you!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Born and raised in the USA so yes I am an American.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Last time I was in London, Anne I felt like I was on camera all the time. It's that way in our major cities now too and spreading into other areas. I am not sure what to think about Snowden yet. He is a hero or a traitor depending on how you view all that is going on. They just reported on CNN that Putin has offered him asylum. Boehnor called him a traitor. I'm sure we will hear a lot more about it in the coming days. I think it is easy for a country to say you have nothing to fear if you have done nothing wrong but who is to say a year or two down the road the government has put you in a group they have decided has done something wrong.


I think we have more CCTV cameras than any other country now. We are being documented and stalked like never before. I read the interviews with Snowden yesterday, and what he has said is very scary for all of us. I don't think he has been paid, but he is likely to pay a very high price for making public his worries about the surveillance we find ourselves under. The security agencies will have the ability to listen to everyone soon, and that should be a concern to people "who have nothing to fear".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Stupid is as stupid does and that would be you. .


I suppose this isn't considered name calling? You are certainly delusional. Lose the woe is me attitude. You bring it all upon yourself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea - I am trying not to call names after my discussion with CB last night and solowey is calling me stupid. I have asked God to forgive her as I forgive her. I hope she can see she is just spreading unkindness out here and nothing good will come of it.
> I will bite my tongue and pass by her posts.


Give it a rest cheeky. All you are doing is mocking Country. You have no intention of stopping your childish behavior. It's pathetic.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I think we have more CCTV cameras than any other country now. We are being documented and stalked like never before. I read the interviews with Snowden yesterday, and what he has said is very scary for all of us. I don't think he has been paid, but he is likely to pay a very high price for making public his worries about the surveillance we find ourselves under. The security agencies will have the ability to listen to everyone soon, and that should be a concern to people "who have nothing to fear".


Snowden said that he has more information that he will release soon. This information gathering is very scary. I keep going back to the thought that the government will have all this information and exactly what will they do with it. It isn't just for our safety. The government had the information on the Boston bombers and we know the result.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Since when do we have to prove that we are Americans? Still this birther stuff nonsense in the air? Some of these folks are just too far gone to take seriously. I tried to toot into their horn but that was not to their liking at all.. I tried to go with the goose and gander story.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Yes, there are churches and agencies in my city that help the needy. I am active in one of the groups and I am very familiar with two or three others. We have churches that participate in a winter relief program. There are doctors and dentists who do pro bono work. My point is that it's not nearly enough to help all the needy. I don't believe that most of us have any idea about the size of the poverty problem in the US. I have in the past posted statistics and articles to support my belief. The government has to pick up where the rest of the agencies leave off. There are always people who fall through the cracks. There are tons of people not getting any health care much less basic care. We who are lucky enough to live in a house, who have adequate food, and have health insurance are somewhat insulated from the people living in poverty.


alcameron
Yes I too know of a number of churches doing their best but there are many more who do nothing or VERY little. Can't mess up their curb appeal by having people with no luxury cars park around their temples and heaven's help if they would have to use their restrooms. Unfortunately I am very familiar with such attitudes. When I bring up pitching in their response is we do it with money. Can't have their neighborhoods contaminated with poor folks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Since when do we have to proof that we are Americans? Still this birther stuff nonsense in the air? Some of these folks are just too far gone to take seriously. I tried to toot into their horn but that was not to their liking at all.. I tried to go with the goose and gander story.


Since you said this to me:



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> "After you show us your Birth Certificate we may show ours.
> You seem to be hiding something."


Also, since you said my explanation of how the Pilgrims came to Plymouth and founded a new colony and religion and government was incorrect and you would do a better job of explaining it.

We are all still waiting to her your corrections to my posts even though you are not an American.

You should be able to teach us America's history since you've told us all how educated you are on this topic.

I'm waiting, as is probably aw and others. What are you hiding by not telling us the Pilgrims' historical account?

P.S. You do not correctly post American English structured sentences, do not use phrases, punctuation and grammar properly and sometimes choose the inappropriate words. You do not have to prove to us you are not an American; we all already know.

examples in your above post: "proof" and "toot into their horn" are not properly expressed American English words/phrases.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> I guess I live in an area where churches do take care of the poor. They regularly have food, coat and school supply drives.
> Many of the churches in my area have funds to help those who are in need and no they don't have to be members of their church.
> They have food pantries.
> Churches host the homeless during the winter plus provide meal.
> ...


sjrNC
I am happy to hear how involved your churches and others are to lend a helping hand. And yes churches and lots of people do all they can to help here as well but the biggest ones would not want a food pantry in their golden temples and have "the welfare queens" show up at their door steps. You hear me?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> Yes I too know of a number of churches doing their best but there are many more who do nothing or VERY little. Can't mess up their curb appeal by having people with no luxury cars park around their temples and heaven's help if they would have to use their restrooms. Unfortunately I am very familiar with such attitudes. When I bring up pitching in their response is we do it with money. Can't have their neighborhoods contaminated with poor folks.


What a disgraceful and inaccurate description of the majority of American Christians and of all those who give generously of their time, wealth, service and faith.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Also, since you said my explanation of how the Pilgrims came to Plymouth and founded a new colony and religion and government was incorrect and you would do a better job of explaining it.
> 
> We are all still waiting to her your corrections to my posts even though you are not an American.
> 
> ...


Obviously some folk's vocabulary is limited to their region. Time to buy a dictionary and read some books. Leave your chicken coop and venture into this great country of ours. It will astound you what you can learn.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It doesn't need to be "slimy" if you grill it briefly or even par boil it and toss with flavored EVOO. Delicious.


alcameron said:


> Yes, I just thought of the word "slimy"--much nicer than the other word that came to mind!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> sjrNC
> I am happy to hear how involved your churches and others are to lend a helping hand. And yes churches and lots of people do all they can to help here as well but the biggest ones would not want a food pantry in their golden temples and have "the welfare queens" show up at their door steps. You hear me?


My church attendance is 4,000 each week and growing both locally in outreach and around the globe. We support missionaries and grow churches around the world. Recently, we paid to ship our wood pews to a church we wanted to support in Latin America.

We care for the poor, have multiple food pantries and outreach programs for more than food and assistance. All the churches I know do much the same determined by their own resources.

You are most despicable describing what you know nothing about. Stop your lies and condemnation of my Faith. Do you hear ME?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Obviously some folk's vocabulary is limited to their region. Time to buy a dictionary and read some books. Leave your chicken coop and venture into this great country of ours. It will astound you what you can learn.


Obviously, Ingried, learned nothing in her timeout from KP. She still cannot properly write American Standard English, nor can she comprehend anything she reads. Good Day, Ingried, you are on your own. Perhaps your own country will welcome you back with open arms.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Obviously some folk's vocabulary is limited to their region. Time to buy a dictionary and read some books. Leave your chicken coop and venture into this great country of ours. It will astound you what you can learn.


I'd like a competition on vocabulary, American Standard English, civics, cultural topics, places visited in the world, anything with you really. Wouldn't it be fun to see who scores the most correct answers, you or me.

Anyone like to venture a guess who'd win the competition?

On second thought, I'd be bored after the first question or two. Nevermind, I'll just ignore you, your posts, thoughts and beliefs and won't miss a thing.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> sjrNC
> I am happy to hear how involved your churches and others are to lend a helping hand. And yes churches and lots of people do all they can to help here as well but the biggest ones would not want a food pantry in their golden temples and have "the welfare queens" show up at their door steps. You hear me?


In my area it is all churches opening their doors to help those in need. Yes even the ones with many wealthy attending. They have food pantries and house the homeless during the winter.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'd like a competition on vocabulary, American Standard English, civics, cultural topics, places visited in the world, anything with you really. Wouldn't it be fun to see who scores the most correct answers, you or me.
> 
> Anyone like to venture a guess who'd win the competition?


Your humility is truly staggering. Well done.

On second thought, I'd be bored after the first question or two. Nevermind, I'll just ignore you, your posts, thoughts and beliefs and won't miss a thing.[/quote]


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> In my area it is all churches opening their doors to help those in need. Yes even the ones with many wealthy attending. They have food pantries and house the homeless during the winter.


sjrNC
It sounds like you are living in a real Christian Community.
What a pleasure to find out that they still exist. Wish it was the case were we live.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Give it a rest cheeky. All you are doing is mocking Country. You have no intention of stopping your childish behavior. It's pathetic.


Country is such a great person. She should be treated with utmost respect.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

AW, I'm only admitting to what Ingried speaks about me and all the other good Christians on this thread. Why are you not requesting America's history from her as you did from the Americans on this thread? 

According to Ingried, she is all-knowing, in all things, yet does not say anything or explain any point of topic, only posts empty statements and runs others down.

I guess you agree with her, not knowing or recognizing what in her words and statements are not of the USA or from an American.

You would do well to learn from Americans about America on this thread and not from her. Sarcasm is also part of America that is often not understood by those who are not Americans, and copying my words verbatim is the most wonderful form of flattery. You have shown you are reading my posts and paying attention. 

Thank you!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Phps I shud rite as the yungens do now to rlly confse KPG. Wn toot is unkn the rst wl rlly thro it fr a loop.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> AW, I'm only admitting to what Ingried speaks about me and all the other good Christians on this thread. Why are you not requesting America's history from her as you did from the Americans on this thread?
> 
> According to Ingried, she is all-knowing, in all things, yet does not say anything or explain any point of topic, only posts empty statements and runs others down.
> 
> ...


So sarcasm is part of America? You are seriously injured and your language skills (the lack thereof of course) amazing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Country is such a great person. She should be treated with utmost respect.


Hi Lukelucy - I agree. I'm procrastinating my work and reading lots of, I don't know, what.

Hope your husband is doing better!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Lukelucy - I agree. I'm procrastinating my work and reading lots of, I don't know, what.
> 
> Hope your husband is doing better!


KPG,

Thank you. Yes, but I am still taking over what he cannot do and that is a lot. But, it's good for me. Hope you are well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obviously, Ingried, learned nothing in her timeout from KP. She still cannot properly write American Standard English, nor can she comprehend anything she reads. Good Day, Ingried, you are on your own. Perhaps your own country will welcome you back with open arms.


I N G R I E D you may want to show up to fry this bird. That would be so easy for you. Huck.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I N G R I E D you may want to show up to fry this bird. That would be so easy for you. Huck.


KPGifts,

Looks like the baby needs her mommy and does not have a backbone. I find it humorous. Crying to momma. What an infant. Baby, baby, baby.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Thank you. Yes, but I am still taking over what he cannot do and that is a lot. But, it's good for me. Hope you are well.


I'm doing great! Thinking about what to create next. I have to finish some requested sewn items, and then onto what I want to create in both yarn and fabric. Thinking about a short vacation, but perhaps will wait until hubby is less busy at work.

I know what is like trying to carry one with an injured hubby to take care of and his duties as well.

Be strong, I know you'll carry on!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm doing great! Thinking about what to create next. I have to finish some requested sewn items, and then onto what I want to create in both yarn and fabric. Thinking about a short vacation, but perhaps will wait until hubby is less busy at work.
> 
> I know what is like trying to carry one what an injured hubby to take care of and his duties as well.
> 
> Be strong, I know you'll carry on!


Thank you!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> sjrNC
> It sounds like you are living in a real Christian Community.
> What a pleasure to find out that they still exist. Wish it was the case were we live.


yes, they do exist and I can honestly say in all the places we have lived that is how the churches are/were. They are there to serve, not be served.

Churches are not social clubs, they are where we go to glorify God and when do that we serve and care for others.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow so the next time I need to learn anything I should call the first American (punctuation missing as keyboard is not working properly.

Knitpresentgifts I find your boastful, arrogant attitude to be obnoxious. 

This is my opinion of course.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> Wow so the next time I need to learn anything I should call the first American (punctuation missing as keyboard is not working properly.
> 
> Knitpresentgifts I find your boastful, arrogant attitude to be obnoxious.
> 
> This is my opinion of course.


MOM, you can't say that. You're a foreigner.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> Wow so the next time I need to learn anything I should call the first American (punctuation missing as keyboard is not working properly.
> 
> Knitpresentgifts I find your boastful, arrogant attitude to be obnoxious.
> 
> This is my opinion of course.


KPG,

You are the most humble person I know. You are confident. Keep it up. I enjoy what you write!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You are the most humble person I know. You are confident. Keep it up. I enjoy what you write!


At last I understand American sarcasm.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Not really caring much at this point aw9358. I am so tired of such hateful drivel, but as long as I can profess to be a good Christian it is fine.

I am proud to be Canadian! Have always been taught to treat others as I would want to be treated, so far has done well for me!

It would not be the first time I would be attacked for being a non american on this board! 

Lukelucy, my I ask what your definition of Humble is....

Because KPG is definitely not it!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> Not really caring much at this point aw9358. I am so tired of such hateful drivel, but as long as I can profess to be a good Christian it is fine.
> 
> I am proud to be Canadian! Have always been taught to treat others as I would want to be treated, so far has done well for me!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> At last I understand American sarcasm.


What I wrote contained no sarcastic remarkes.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What I wrote contained no sarcastic remarkes.


You don't fool me. Priceless.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> That response was totally inappropriate, condescending and nasty. But no one expects anything less from you.


Really? It's been a long time since I've seen such strained and tortured logic. A classic demonstration of ignorance and fear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK Mom & Anne, I'm here, as an American (for what that's worth) to say that KPG/Cherf is an arrogant, ignorant fool. Please let me know how many Americans and foreigners agree. For some idiotic reason, kpg insists you be counted separately. Let's let him know how we feel.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whattttt???? You are missing a treat. Fried okra, boiled okra and pickled okra. Girrl! Good with tomatoes and corn too. Fried okra and potatoes. So good! Slice tomatoes to go with it. A meal for a king or queen. :lol: http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/fried-okra-potatoes-1


Fried okra - one of my favorites!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Anne, the sad part is that no sarcasm is meant in this case...just blind adoration.



aw9358 said:


> At last I understand American sarcasm.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Love okra. We like it cooked on the grill with two bamboo skewers, 6-8 per skewers, a brush of olive oil, S&P. Delicious.


Haven't heard of that before. How long did you grill it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...just blind adoration and bad spelling...>>>



Lukelucy said:


> What I wrote contained no sarcastic remarkes.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> OK Mom & Anne, I'm here, as an American (for what that's worth) to say that KPG/Cherf is an arrogant, ignorant fool. Please let me know how many Americans and foreigners agree. For some idiotic reason, kpg insists you be counted separately. Let's let him know how we feel.


No, I've had it all wrong. Now KPG has explained about American sarcasm I've come to realise it's all a sophisticated satire that I was too dense to understand. I don't half feel a fool (that's English English, by the way).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering... lucy only fools herself.>>>



aw9358 said:


> You don't fool me. Priceless.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Momto2 said:


> Wow so the next time I need to learn anything I should call the first American (punctuation missing as keyboard is not working properly.
> 
> Knitpresentgifts I find your boastful, arrogant attitude to be obnoxious.
> 
> This is my opinion of course.





aw9358 said:


> MOM, you can't say that. You're a foreigner.


Not only can she, she did. I did, too. Put that in your pipe and toot it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Some things are kept classified for a reason. Because of his "whistleblowing", the enemy knows what we are doing for NS. He should be tried for treason. He did betray his country and did compromise our security and safety.


I wonder what his true motive was?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPGifts,
> 
> Looks like the baby needs her mommy and does not have a backbone. I find it humorous. Crying to momma. What an infant. Baby, baby, baby.


I believe, on occasion, Ingried's husband writes some of Huckleberry's posts. What a team!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> "Wow so the next time I need to learn anything I should call the first American (punctuation missing as keyboard is not working properly.
> 
> Knitpresentgifts I find your boastful, arrogant attitude to be obnoxious.
> 
> ...


Cor blimey missus, I think you missed English sarcasm.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Cor blimey missus, I think you missed English sarcasm.


You think? Whoda thunk it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if he got any money for the information. Did you hear the sad laments coming from his live-in pole dancing partner? What are these people thinking? I know. They aren't thinking. My Dad always said the answer is usually in the question.



GWPlver said:


> I wonder what his true motive was?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Country is such a great person. She should be treated with utmost respect.


I do agree with you on this point.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You are the most humble person I know. You are confident. Keep it up. I enjoy what you write!


It appears, those Libs on this thread who are not Americans, believe every word uttered by Ingried and cannot understand what Americans say to them.

Such has never been my experience when traveling around the world or when speaking with foreigners who are friends and acquaintances. Nor is it the case with foreigners I speak to in the USA.

It guess this means, the two Libs in this thread who are not Americans, drank at Ingried's Kool Aid fountain of knowledge and remain unwilling to learn from any others in this thread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> What I wrote contained no sarcastic remarkes.


and no American attacked her for not being an American citizen on this thread that I've read.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are delusional. Is there a psychiatrist in the house? Ingried leads all foreigners on KP. You bother with foreigners? Only when they listen respectfully while you pontificate.



knitpresentgifts said:


> It appears, those Libs on this thread who are not Americans, believe every word uttered by Ingried and cannot understand what Americans say to them.
> 
> Such has never been my experience when traveling around the world or when speaking with foreigners who are friends and acquaintances. Nor is it the case with foreigners I speak to in the USA.
> 
> It guess this means, the two Libs in this thread who are not Americans, drank at Ingried's Kool Aid fountain of knowledge and remain unwilling to learn from any others in this thread.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It appears, those Libs on this thread who are not Americans, believe every word uttered by Ingried and cannot understand what Americans say to them.
> 
> Such has never been my experience when traveling around the world or when speaking with foreigners who are friends and acquaintances. Nor is it the case with foreigners I speak to in the USA.
> 
> It guess this means, the two Libs in this thread who are not Americans, drank at Ingried's Kool Aid fountain of knowledge and remain unwilling to learn from any others in this thread.


For goodness' sake, can't you recognise a joke? And again, I am not a liberal.


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

NOT


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You think? Whoda thunk it.


Woops


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

This recipe was from my grandmother: Pickled Okra. 3 pounds of okra, washed. Put okra in jars with few celery flakes, 1 garlic clove and 1 head of dill or loose dill. Boil 1 quart water, 1 quart vinegar and 1/2 cup canning sale. Pour in jars. Heat lids. Seal. Place in hot water bath for 5 minutes.

I used cider vinegar and then I placed in a hot water bath for 15 minutes - like I do my pickles. I didn't have celery flakes. Enjoy!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I wonder what his true motive was?


I don't know whether you saw this interview, but here's a tiny extract:

Snowden said that he admires both Ellsberg and Manning, but argues that there is one important distinction between himself and the army private, whose trial coincidentally began the week Snowden's leaks began to make news.

"I carefully evaluated every single document I disclosed to ensure that each was legitimately in the public interest," he said. "There are all sorts of documents that would have made a big impact that I didn't turn over, because harming people isn't my goal. Transparency is."

He purposely chose, he said, to give the documents to journalists whose judgment he trusted about what should be public and what should remain concealed.

And here's the link to the article. It's very interesting.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/09/edward-snowden-nsa-whistleblower-surveillance


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Momto2 and aw9358;

damemary = snoozi-suzi here on KP just so you'll know and be able to read all her posts on KP. 

If you are seeking the truth about American civics, or just the truth, learn from another.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and no American attacked her for not being an American citizen on this thread that I've read.


You've definitely lost me now.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

KNP, what do you propose to teach me? 

I have a mind of my own and find that both sides on this board can be equally rude. 

However, It does not take a genious to figure out how boastful and one sided you are. Perhaps you should step back and let other people teach you something!

That's all I've got to say so I'm sure you will find something nasty to come back with to make yourself look much grander than you are!


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

deleted multipe post


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> You've definitely lost me now.


The Canadians and the Brits are America's two most important and beloved allies. If you wish to learn about American civics on this thread, don't focus on Huckleberry nor Ingried (not an American citizen = one person).

Most of the Libs on this thread do not speak the truth about American civics either.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

deleted


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and no American attacked her for not being an American citizen on this thread that I've read.


Oh get over it. On the Internet, you'll never know for sure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MOMTO2 said:


> KNP, what do you propose to teach me?
> 
> I have a mind of my own and find that both sides on this board can be equally rude.
> 
> ...


Absolutely nothing. I have no recollection of ever responding to you before identifying who damemary is only minutes ago.

All I remember is your first extremely insulting and evil words directed to me as being our first communication.

I'll not reply to you again, so no worries for you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> No, I've had it all wrong. Now KPG has explained about American sarcasm I've come to realise it's all a sophisticated satire that I was too dense to understand. I don't half feel a fool (that's English English, by the way).


aw9358
I love English, English. It has a humor we are lacking.
Huck


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Canadians and the Brits are America's two most important and beloved allies. If you wish to learn about American civics on this thread, don't focus on Huckleberry nor Ingried (not an American citizen = one person).
> 
> Most of the Libs on this thread do not speak the truth about American civics either.


If anyone wants to learn about American history or civics or any other subject s/he has it at her/his fingertips. The Internet is an endless source of information.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh KNP I have not insulted you, merely spoke the truth.

You however continue to insult anyone who does not have the same viewpoint as yourself.


----------



## MOMTO2 (Feb 19, 2012)

duplicate/deleted


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Agree. Farther away from the problem the less likely to produce an appropriate solution. Our country is so varied and what works in Chicago has nothing to do with rural America. And vice versa. Also the costs of administrating programs can be outlandish when DC is involved. Medicare is a good example of high administrative costs. Last time I saw the percentage it was astounding. These funds could be better used at the state level for better services. And when closer to the people accountability would improve.


Lukelucy said:


> That is why I say let the local communities take care of the needy. The government is too far removed and does not handle some things well.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe, on occasion, Ingried's husband writes some of Huckleberry's posts. What a team!


What?? 
Well, it wouldn't be the first time we've had a husband-wife tag team on this forum. 
I think you're wrong about Huck.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Agree. Farther away from the problem the less likely to produce an appropriate solution. Our country is so varied and what works in Chicago has nothing to do with rural America. And vice versa. Also the costs of administrating programs can be outlandish when DC is involved. Medicare is a good example of high administrative costs. Last time I saw the percentage it was astounding. These funds could be better used at the state level for better services. And when closer to the people accountability would improve.


Haven't you heard the seniors in the US shouting, "get your hands off my Medicare!"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> For goodness' sake, can't you recognise a joke? And again, I am not a liberal.


Perhaps, but you _are_ someone who does not state the truth and attempts to impose your lies upon Americans for the reason the Pilgrims and Puritans left England and discovered America.

You posted as much here in this thread as well in the Progressive Chat threads.

You feigned curiosity when you simply wanted to plead your case just as most of the Libs do in this thread.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

quote=knitpresentgifts]Meerkat, they do - they all read the other threads here on KP and post in them as well. All the Libs on this thread, read FF Denim and they are the members who make up the L.O.L.L. (Liberal) thread.

Also, there are trolls on KP who read another website and bring the info from outside here to KP. 

Just yesterday BrattyPatty wrote about her BIL in the LOLL thread, but none or not many prayers there as most posters are not Christians, and now BP repeated her post here so everyone may offer prayers for her BIL which is so much better than sharing more hate as she normally does here.

Don't get lost in the mess - I've read lots of back posts, read many of the threads here on KP, and have been informed privately. I've tried to get you caught up with the circus! ]

Don't let the Libs fool you, they read everything and spread their evil and hatred everywhere. Yet, if you are a Christian, you know what to do [end quote}

************************************************

You arrogant POS. I have received many PM's from BOTH sides of this thread, and many more from women all over the site. There are liberal Christians all over this site. My reason for reposting here regarding my BIL had to do with the insuracnce topic and nothing else. How dare you? You are such a pompous ass! 

The only thing spreading hate here is you. And ladies meet the biggest , ugliest troll on KP. That is KPG aka Cherf. Don't be fooled by it's Christianity, for it is the facade that you see.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

To all Foreigners. 
Please, ignore the fools, the ugly, ignorant, sarcastic Americans. Glad to report they are few in numbers. We really enjoy having you in our midst and so much hope that we are welcome on your soil. We promise to be decent and bring our best manners. 

I am so sorry that you have had to experience such dreadful stuff being thrown at you.
My fellow Americans are good people, fine people, caring people who have open doors and open Hearts.

Huckleberry


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I don't know whether you saw this interview, but here's a tiny extract:
> 
> Snowden said that he admires both Ellsberg and Manning, but argues that there is one important distinction between himself and the army private, whose trial coincidentally began the week Snowden's leaks began to make news.
> 
> ...


I did not see that. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Agree. Farther away from the problem the less likely to produce an appropriate solution. Our country is so varied and what works in Chicago has nothing to do with rural America. And vice versa. Also the costs of administrating programs can be outlandish when DC is involved. Medicare is a good example of high administrative costs. Last time I saw the percentage it was astounding. These funds could be better used at the state level for better services. And when closer to the people accountability would improve.


Also, charitable giving should be voluntary, not mandated by the govt. Americans have always taken care of the truly needy, and always will do so in the US and around the world.

Medicaid is available for the poor, as well as the taxpayer funded programs for shelter, food and basic needs.

Medicare is going to be drastically cut once Obamacare is fully implemented causing more problems and financial burdens to those without insurance and those whose premiums will dramatically increase (nearly all people).

The poor will always be and the American taxpayer cannot take care of everyone. No country has ever survived by doing so and it will always be so.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

What is with the puritan/pilgrim thing? I thought we were discussing current issues.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I wonder what his true motive was?


GWPlver
And I wonder if his employer wants the Salary back since he seems to have done nothing but took care of his own "business".


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> GWPlver
> And I wonder if his employer wants the Salary back since he seems to have done nothing but took care of his own "business".


Sounds like it! Bet he writes a book and tries to make millions.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perhaps, but you _are_ someone who does not state the truth and attempts to impose your lies upon Americans for the reason the Pilgrims and Puritans left England and discovered America.
> 
> You posted as much here in this thread as well in the Progressive Chat threads.
> 
> You feigned curiosity when you simply wanted to plead your case just as most of the Libs do in this thread.


I'm touched that you follow my moves. And I still don't believe your version of the Pilgrim Fathers story. You did not challenge what I actually wrote, you just delivered personal attacks. To say that I was "imposing" lies simply doesn't make sense. I really do not see why you are so exercised and insulted by what I put forward. You acted as though I'd drowned your puppy. The only people who claim that their country is perfect are living in totalitarian states, where they are not allowed to say anything else. I thought freedom of speech was one of your sacred beliefs. You certainly didn't hold back in your assessment of my character.

I would like to know why you are so obsessed with "Libs"? There are conservatives, both on here and in my life, that I like and respect for their personal qualities. I don't regard all conservatives as evil, but you seem to lump all "Libs" into one satanic whole.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> What is with the puritan/pilgrim thing? I thought we were discussing current issues.


We were until someone located in the UK posted her opinion that the reasons the Pilgrims came to America was to be able to persecute anyone who did not follow their religious beliefs.

To me, the post was the typical Lib tactic of deny and deflect the focus from the issues of the day to protect the President from the surrounding scandals in the news being discussed.

So, something that happened 400 years ago was brought up and the original statement was not supported by historical facts.

Note the discussion originated by someone not claiming to be an American citizen.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes good with just S&P and a good EVOO. Or just S&P. I prefer it undercooked and young tender fruit. No good to me if old and fibrous. Oriental supermarkets have the freshest outside of local farmers markets. I also like those three veggies.


Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Can ocra be fixed so it has flavor without all kinds of stuff on it? I like broccoli, brussel sprouts and asparagus because I can eat it without adding anything to it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Concerning the charitable works of churches, I live near two large cities and many suburbs where churches are very dedicated to providing support to those in need within their areas. Many, many other community organizations do the same. But, when more people are out of work, or earning a lot less that they once did, the money that individuals can donate to their churches and communities goes down. 

If someone has to work several part-time jobs to make ends meet, the time they have to give to communtiy support is reduced. Something's gotta give, somewhere, no matter how much anyone wants to give. More communities CAN'T give as much as they once did. More people in need get less and less. 

I ask anyone who wants to propose how to provide more by giving less to explain how to do that. This is simple arithmetic which I assume the simple-minded (that is, the liberals...) here can do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

What has Ingried uttered? Someone has Bats in the Belfry; know what I mean?!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Nowthis is my idea of sequestration:


 Fits right in with White House tours ceasing. I would rather see AF-1 in the air than a flight show like the Blue Angels and Thunderbirds. Such a waste of fuel during these hard times. And that fuel is on the government's dime.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We were until someone located in the UK posted the reasons the Pilgrims came to America was to be able to persecute anyone who did not follow their religious beliefs.
> 
> To me, the post was the typical Lib tactic of deny and deflect the focus from the issues of the day to protect the President from the surrounding scandals in the news.
> 
> So, something that happened 400 years ago was brought up and the original statement was not supported by historical facts.


Yes it was, by documents from both the Library of Congress and the Smithsonian. Please stop being economical with the truth and I'll drop it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just yesterday BrattyPatty wrote about her BIL in the LOLL thread, but none or not many prayers there as most posters are not Christians, and now BP repeated her post here so everyone may offer prayers for her BIL which is so much better than sharing more hate as she normally does here.


There were numerous posts in support of BrattyPatty and her BIL - just because some did not offer up prayers does not mean we are not shining on and thinking about her and her BIL. There are many ways to express concern.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Momto2 and aw9358;
> 
> damemary = snoozi-suzi here on KP just so you'll know and be able to read all her posts on KP.
> 
> If you are seeking the truth about American civics, or just the truth, learn from another.


knitpresentgifts
Now that's real English folks.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Give it a rest cheeky. All you are doing is mocking Country. You have no intention of stopping your childish behavior. It's pathetic.


Solowey I feel sorry for you and I pray for you. I am not mocking CB. I have a great deal of respect for her and had a nice conversation with her. You can call me whatever you like. It does not bother me. God bless you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> This recipe was from my grandmother: Pickled Okra. 3 pounds of okra, washed. Put okra in jars with few celery flakes, 1 garlic clove and 1 head of dill or loose dill. Boil 1 quart water, 1 quart vinegar and 1/2 cup canning sale. Pour in jars. Heat lids. Seal. Place in hot water bath for 5 minutes.
> 
> I used cider vinegar and then I placed in a hot water bath for 15 minutes - like I do my pickles. I didn't have celery flakes. Enjoy!


GWPlvr
Thank you I will try that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Cor blimey missus, I think you missed English sarcasm.


FreedomFries is a member of the old American polital party, the Know-Nothings. She's very dedicating and is very close to knowing nothing at all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Canadians and the Brits are America's two most important and beloved allies. If you wish to learn about American civics on this thread, don't focus on Huckleberry nor Ingried (not an American citizen = one person).
> 
> Most of the Libs on this thread do not speak the truth about American civics either.


Dear People,
this posting alone is reason to take with a grain of salt anything this tortured creature says.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I suppose this isn't considered name calling? You are certainly delusional. Lose the woe is me attitude. You bring it all upon yourself.


I said this before I talked to CB and I am sorry. I am not delusional. I am well aware of what goes on. God bless you Solowey. I am done playing games with you. You can't hurt me you only hurt yourself.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You got that right, Huck! Actually from the way it has been ranting for the last 5 pages, me thinks it's possessed.
INGRIED)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
We need another exorcism!!!

[quote ]Dear People,
this posting alone is reason to take with a grain of salt anything this tortured creature says.

Huckleberry [end quote]


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Agree. Farther away from the problem the less likely to produce an appropriate solution. Our country is so varied and what works in Chicago has nothing to do with rural America. And vice versa. Also the costs of administrating programs can be outlandish when DC is involved. Medicare is a good example of high administrative costs. Last time I saw the percentage it was astounding. These funds could be better used at the state level for better services. And when closer to the people accountability would improve.


RUknitting
Sorry to have to inform you that of ALL programs Medicare is the best administered and least costly. Wonder who feeds you your stuff.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I think we have more CCTV cameras than any other country now. We are being documented and stalked like never before. I read the interviews with Snowden yesterday, and what he has said is very scary for all of us. I don't think he has been paid, but he is likely to pay a very high price for making public his worries about the surveillance we find ourselves under. The security agencies will have the ability to listen to everyone soon, and that should be a concern to people "who have nothing to fear".


I wonder if Snowden has gone to Russia yet and what if anything he will tell them. It is finally 1984 for real. Not only will the government know all about us so will all these information gathering companies hired to gather the information.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I see you're here again, ignoring your family obligations.


BrattyPatty said:


> Fits right in with White House tours ceasing. I would rather see AF-1 in the air than a flight show like the Blue Angels and Thunderbirds. Such a waste of fuel during these hard times. And that fuel is on the government's dime.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> What??
> Well, it wouldn't be the first time we've had a husband-wife tag team on this forum.
> I think you're wrong about Huck.


alcameron
This is getting funnier by the minute. KPG now is marrying folks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresengifts
Please straighten out your shorts they are twisting your thoughts.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> FreedomFries is a member of the old American polital party, the Know-Nothings. She's very dedicating and is very close to knowing nothing at all.


How nice, but sorry. I don't date back nearly that far. I hope you enjoy striking out at thin air, because that's all you've done.

Bless your heart, you lovely lady, and have a wonderful evening.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Bratty wrote "You arrogant POS."

Personally I believe if you can't express yourself without using foul language, you should be asked to leave. That comment was totally offensive, crude and unbecoming of a person that posts here


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> How nice, but sorry. I don't date back nearly that far. I hope you enjoy striking out at thin air, because that's all you've done.
> 
> Bless your heart, you lovely lady, and have a wonderful evening.


FF, you dear little sweet pea, you responded to me. So much for thin air...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Concerning the charitable works of churches, I live near two large cities and many suburbs where churches are very dedicated to providing support to those in need within their areas. Many, many other community organizations do the same. But, when more people are out of work, or earning a lot less that they once did, the money that individuals can donate to their churches and communities goes down.
> 
> If someone has to work several part-time jobs to make ends meet, the time they have to give to communtiy support is reduced. Something's gotta give, somewhere, no matter how much anyone wants to give. More communities CAN'T give as much as they once did. More people in need get less and less.
> 
> I ask anyone who wants to propose how to provide more by giving less to explain how to do that. This is simple arithmetic which I assume the simple-minded (that is, the liberals...) here can do.


The shelves at the pantry I volunteer at are becoming bare, and you're right, people are unable to give as much as they did.
Your last sentence contained a nice slam. Thanks. (American sarcasm)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> FreedomFries is a member of the old American polital party, the Know-Nothings. She's very dedicating and is very close to knowing nothing at all.


SeattleSoul
Just when I read something you wrote which I thought was nice and had core, you blow it with this ...you know what.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Also, since you said my explanation of how the Pilgrims came to Plymouth and founded a new colony and religion and government was incorrect and you would do a better job of explaining it.
> 
> We are all still waiting to her your corrections to my posts even though you are not an American.
> 
> ...


I had relatives who were American citizens who came to the U.S. when they were quite elderly and they never mastered English. Some are better at picking it up than others. It does not mean those people are not well educated or intelligent. I am intelligent and well educated but I had a great deal of trouble learning Latin and German. I would have a hard time getting along in Germany with my poor German. It's also a fact that children are much better at picking up other languages than are adults. It's one reason why they have so many young kids in language immersion classes as young as four and five because they can pick it up so easily. Just thought that might help you understand. Have a blessed day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello this is your mother speaking.  You all where on to late last night you run into today with your chatter.

At 10:00 central time, all are to go to bed if your not tried read a book. If you stay up to late, you can't get up in the morning and do your work. If you do not listen you will be put in time out.:0

SS I want you to PM Patty and tell her you are sorry, you know that was wrong to say, and Patty deserves that much.

As to what CB said, understand that she and I have read our Bibles. God ask us never to call any one a fool, as we are his own creations, and that is saying God is not to be honor for what he has created. So who every insulted her tell her you are sorry.

I do expect you all to behave like good children that is how I raised you. Be good da ya hear me. 
DM enough of the whispering we all can hear you quite find. 

Name calling should be kept to a limit how about three a day, after that time out in naughty cornor for you.

A mother's advise here, do you know preparation H is good for something else other then that thingy. If you have bags under your eyes put some on it will remove the swelling under eyes. Honest it works.Just make sure it is a fresh tube.

Okra sounds nice, any other recipes or foods to share?

If you really want to help the homeless one on one. Go to fast food's like McD"s, Burger king Wendy's with 50 dollars you can buy gift certificates.Buy them in five amounts. You see someone homeless give them one. They can then get out of the cold or heat, eat and have something to drink. Don't want to hear the excuse not good food. It's food and they need that. Better yet makes sandwichs ect put in bag grab a friend to go with and help you with the meal. Oranges for fruit are nice as they do not go bad if the person wants to have it later. 
If you knit or crochet make hats gloves scarfs for winter given them to the homeless on the street, just as you would the food and ceritficates. how about blankets? You can think of many more things I am sure. That way you are giving it to the person. You will be paid back ten fold. Also that does not mean you stop helping in other ways, with money and your time. 

Al I know I do not act as Christ wanted me too. That is one of the reason I have not posted on here. I no longer want to be a name caller, hurt someones feeling ect. Until I can just post what I feel or facts I have with out starting name calling ect. I will not come on. 
West Coast Kitty you are very right, to judge one religion and call them wrong and throw quotes ect. at them is wrong. You would not do that to any other religion, and yet every one has bad and good in them. If you keep looking for the bad you will find it.

O.K. off now remember girls 10:00 lights out. I had enough trouble this morning reading all you had to say and seeing the date had change in the middle from 10th to the 11th. :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Bratty wrote "You arrogant POS."
> 
> Personally I believe if you can't express yourself without using foul language, you should be asked to leave. That comment was totally offensive, crude and unbecoming of a person that posts here


Off, just what do you think I meant by that? And you are WRONG again. My posts do not include foul language, as much as you try to read into them.

POS= Pawn of Satan. What were you thinking? I think it's you that just has a dirty mind. tsk tsk


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Black American Leadership Alliance spokesman,Leah Durant, stated tonight that her group is against the Amnesty Bill. Stating that allowing illegal aliens amnesty will hurt the African American community.

Interesting


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> FF, you dear little sweet pea, you responded to me. So much for thin air...


I wasn't calling you thin air, Dear. That's merely all your claws managed to touch. You, on the other hand, are a real, hurting and lost person. I wish you peace and healing.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obviously, Ingried, learned nothing in her timeout from KP. She still cannot properly write American Standard English, nor can she comprehend anything she reads. Good Day, Ingried, you are on your own. Perhaps your own country will welcome you back with open arms.


Please stop being unkind and insulting. It only reflects badly on you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Bratty wrote "You arrogant POS."
> 
> Personally I believe if you can't express yourself without using foul language, you should be asked to leave. That comment was totally offensive, crude and unbecoming of a person that posts here


Off2knit, I hardly agree with anything you've ever said, but using "POS" to get away with using an obsenity is really low.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The shelves at the pantry I volunteer at are becoming bare, and you're right, people are unable to give as much as they did.
> Your last sentence contained a nice slam. Thanks. (American sarcasm)


I do my best, especially now that my gloves are off.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

KPG really doesn't know when enough is enough. I'm sure very many people on KP could best this person in any competition. I guess humility is not one of this person's virtues, Anne.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul wrote:
FreedomFries is a member of the old American polital party, the Know-Nothings. She's very dedicating and is very close to knowing nothing at all.


How nice, but sorry. I don't date back nearly that far. I hope you enjoy striking out at thin air, because that's all you've done.

Bless your heart, you lovely lady, and have a wonderful evening.

FreedomFries


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Country is such a great person. She should be treated with utmost respect.


I totally agree with you Lukelucy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SeattleSoul wrote:
FF, you dear little sweet pea, you responded to me. So much for thin air...

FreedomFries wrote:
I wasn't calling you thin air, Dear. That's merely all your claws managed to touch. You, on the other hand, are a real, hurting and lost person. I wish you peace and healing.

Patty says
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I had relatives who were American citizens who came to the U.S. when they were quite elderly and they never mastered English. Some are better at picking it up than others. It does not mean those people are not well educated or intelligent. I am intelligent and well educated but I had a great deal of trouble learning Latin and German. I would have a hard time getting along in Germany with my poor German. It's also a fact that children are much better at picking up other languages than are adults. It's one reason why they have so many young kids in language immersion classes as young as four and five because they can pick it up so easily. Just thought that might help you understand. Have a blessed day.


Cheeky Blighter
Actually there were several generations of Americans who never were taught English and the last of these have died in the 70s. They lived in immigrant founded Communities and their original language was taught only. Italian, French, German, Polish.
The USA has no official language. Most people speak English but that is by choice not government demand and the very reason that now we see in most places instructions etc. given in at least two languages, English and Spanish.
Just a little American History by an actual American. Huck.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> AW, I'm only admitting to what Ingried speaks about me and all the other good Christians on this thread. Why are you not requesting America's history from her as you did from the Americans on this thread?
> 
> According to Ingried, she is all-knowing, in all things, yet does not say anything or explain any point of topic, only posts empty statements and runs others down.
> 
> ...


Who are you speaking to or about? Do you mean Huck?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stuff it.



SeattleSoul said:


> I see you're here again, ignoring your family obligations.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He acts like he has a direct link to above. Delusional?



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> This is getting funnier by the minute. KPG now is marrying folks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps you can translate.



off2knit said:


> Bratty wrote "You arrogant POS."
> 
> Personally I believe if you can't express yourself without using foul language, you should be asked to leave. That comment was totally offensive, crude and unbecoming of a person that posts here


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a disgraceful and inaccurate description of the majority of American Christians and of all those who give generously of their time, wealth, service and faith.


Do you speak for all Christians or just for yourself? I hope it is just for yourself. I don't really think you know all Christians and perhaps they would not appreciate your speaking for them. Did you think of that? They might not agree with what you say.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello this is your mother speaking.  You all where on to late last night you run into today with your chatter.
> 
> At 10:00 central time, all are to go to bed if your not tried read a book. If you stay up to late, you can't get up in the morning and do your work. If you do not listen you will be put in time out.:0
> 
> ...


YarnLady, you made me laugh, which is pretty good for this thread. Plus, I don't think you could possibly be my mother!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Seattle Soul
Mind your own business. Go and try to straighten yourself out. You are all over the place once again. What is the matter with you? 
Patty is doing fine and how can we help you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the nice note. Please remember that we are dealing with multiple time zones. For instance 10:00 PM here is 1:00 AM East Coast time. Have a nice evening.



theyarnlady said:


> Hello this is your mother speaking.  You all where on to late last night you run into today with your chatter.
> 
> At 10:00 central time, all are to go to bed if your not tried read a book. If you stay up to late, you can't get up in the morning and do your work. If you do not listen you will be put in time out.:0
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...as low as telling someone to visit a terminal family member while they still have time? Not even close.>>>



SeattleSoul said:


> Off2knit, I hardly agree with anything you've ever said, but using "POS" to get away with using an obsenity is really low.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're not clever enough to pull this off. You're looking foolish.



SeattleSoul said:


> I do my best, especially now that my gloves are off.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron
The church food pantry were I volunteer has more and more needy coming in and not more food being donated. It is in an outlying area where jobs are very hard to come by. We are now appealing to corporations who are doing extremely well to assist us. I go right to the top and would have no misgivings to shame them if they did not respond. So far they have been receptive.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPGifts,
> 
> Looks like the baby needs her mommy and does not have a backbone. I find it humorous. Crying to momma. What an infant. Baby, baby, baby.


Lukelucy I hope your husband is doing better. I am surprised that you are making fun of Huck. Please don't. You said you respect CB and so do I. CB asked me to stop calling people names and being unkind and I am trying to do that and if you would find it in your heart to do that too I'm sure CB would be very happy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> KPG really doesn't know when enough is enough. I'm sure very many people on KP could best this person in any competition. I guess humility is not one of this person's virtues, Anne.


Cheeky Blighter
Anyone of us would bury this fool in seconds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> And I still don't believe your version of the Pilgrim Fathers story. You did not challenge what I actually wrote, you just delivered personal attacks.


aw9358; I most certainly challenged what you posted, and I told the true story to you in brief summary beginning on page 50. If you don't wish to believe what thousands of historians wrote, nor what is written by those there and documented or what I attempted to explain, which was not "my version", that is your prerogative.

In no way, does it change the truth, the facts or the history.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MOMTO2 said:


> Wow so the next time I need to learn anything I should call the first American (punctuation missing as keyboard is not working properly.
> 
> Knitpresentgifts I find your boastful, arrogant attitude to be obnoxious.
> 
> This is my opinion of course.


MOMTO2 - Please ignore KPG. You are as welcome here as anyone else is. I would not be surprised if you knew more about American history than some of the Americans. We are taught in grade school the sanitized version of American history and we have to discover the truth in our teens that not everything that went on here was as "nice" as we were told it was and a lot of it was really quite brutal. Some Americans refuse to admit we have a checkered past. Some also don't believe if you are not an American you cannot possibly know American history. I know I learned the history of many many other countries as you probably have. We just have to overlook some of the posts that are made.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

damemary said:


> You're not clever enough to pull this off. You're looking foolish.


And sad.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SeattleSoul
> Just when I read something you wrote which I thought was nice and had core, you blow it with this ...you know what.


I do know what. Those who say something of substance will get a substantive response from me. Others will get the kind of response their words are intended to provoke.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It appears, those Libs on this thread who are not Americans, believe every word uttered by Ingried and cannot understand what Americans say to them.
> 
> Such has never been my experience when traveling around the world or when speaking with foreigners who are friends and acquaintances. Nor is it the case with foreigners I speak to in the USA.
> 
> It guess this means, the two Libs in this thread who are not Americans, drank at Ingried's Kool Aid fountain of knowledge and remain unwilling to learn from any others in this thread.


Please stop insulting people on this thread. They have done nothing wrong to you. Your behavior does not reflect well on you. Many of us consider these people our friends and you should not insult them. I am sorry that KPG is acting this way.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> SeattleSoul wrote:
> FF, you dear little sweet pea, you responded to me. So much for thin air...
> 
> FreedomFries wrote:
> ...


Have you finished unpacking and getting a bite to eat yet? Isn't your BIL at death's door? I'd be hurrying along instead of playing silly games here if it were my BIL who was in hospice and not expected to live even for a whole week.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and no American attacked her for not being an American citizen on this thread that I've read.


Why does anyone need to be attacked. Are you at war?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> There were numerous posts in support of BrattyPatty and her BIL - just because some did not offer up prayers does not mean we are not shining on and thinking about her and her BIL. There are many ways to express concern.


Agreed and as I said. Those in this thread who wished to offer our prayers, were able to do so as Bratty posted about her BIL here.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I do know what. Those who say something of substance will get a substantive response from me. Others will get the kind of response their words are intended to provoke.


You mean that you imagine they are intended to provoke. You've repeatedly responded inappropriately to messages due to your own misguided perceptions. You're in a vicious cycle and spinning downward.

Take this as you like, but it's the honest truth.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Momto2 and aw9358;
> 
> damemary = snoozi-suzi here on KP just so you'll know and be able to read all her posts on KP.
> 
> If you are seeking the truth about American civics, or just the truth, learn from another.


I feel sorry for you.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

BrattyPatty: I'm so sorry to hear about your Brother in Law. All your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Canadians and the Brits are America's two most important and beloved allies. If you wish to learn about American civics on this thread, don't focus on Huckleberry nor Ingried (not an American citizen = one person).
> 
> Most of the Libs on this thread do not speak the truth about American civics either.


Anne you know me and you know KPG. You know where the truth lies and KPG has nothing to tell you or Momto2 that you don't already know or where to look for it or who to ask. I'm sorry to see such arrogance in any forum and I apologize to both of you for this.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Have you finished unpacking and getting a bite to eat yet? Isn't your BIL at death's door? I'd be hurrying along instead of playing silly games here if it were my BIL who was in hospice and not expected to live even for a whole week.


Seattle Soul
Stop it. Have you no decency? I hope you re-read your posts from today when morning comes. What are you ingesting?
Something is derailing you big time. Shame on you. Go to bed and sleep off your nastiness.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What??
> Well, it wouldn't be the first time we've had a husband-wife tag team on this forum.
> I think you're wrong about Huck.


Andrea - I think because some people do such things they assume all others do as they do. People sure are wrong sometimes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> BrattyPatty: I'm so sorry to hear about your Brother in Law. All your family are in my prayers.


BrattyPatty
Whatever company we can supply to divert your thoughts, we will be most happy to keep you busy, just show up. Hugs. Huck


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> quote=knitpresentgifts]Meerkat, they do - they all read the other threads here on KP and post in them as well. All the Libs on this thread, read FF Denim and they are the members who make up the L.O.L.L. (Liberal) thread.
> 
> Also, there are trolls on KP who read another website and bring the info from outside here to KP.
> 
> ...


That is correct, Patty. You speak the truth and we all know it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea - I think because some people do such things they assume all others do as they do. People sure are wrong sometimes.


Ladies I assure you that if my husband would get involved here he would make mincemeat of some folks in such an eloquent language that it would take them the rest of their lives to even get it. I participate here just to keep up my typing skills and spend a little time with good Friends. The rest are just weeds to take care of now and then.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'm touched that you follow my moves. And I still don't believe your version of the Pilgrim Fathers story. You did not challenge what I actually wrote, you just delivered personal attacks. To say that I was "imposing" lies simply doesn't make sense. I really do not see why you are so exercised and insulted by what I put forward. You acted as though I'd drowned your puppy. The only people who claim that their country is perfect are living in totalitarian states, where they are not allowed to say anything else. I thought freedom of speech was one of your sacred beliefs. You certainly didn't hold back in your assessment of my character.
> 
> I would like to know why you are so obsessed with "Libs"? There are conservatives, both on here and in my life, that I like and respect for their personal qualities. I don't regard all conservatives as evil, but you seem to lump all "Libs" into one satanic whole.


What you say is true, Anne. There are different types of Conservatives and different types of Liberals. The Conservatives on this particular thread see us as being all identical but you know that is not the case. I am not sure how they wish to be viewed but I am sure KPG would be glad to tell you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> There were numerous posts in support of BrattyPatty and her BIL - just because some did not offer up prayers does not mean we are not shining on and thinking about her and her BIL. There are many ways to express concern.


So true GW.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So true GW.


I hope she's getting tons of supportive PMs, too. Some things belong in private.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes good with just S&P and a good EVOO. Or just S&P. I prefer it undercooked and young tender fruit. No good to me if old and fibrous. Oriental supermarkets have the freshest outside of local farmers markets. I also like those three veggies.


RU do you cook okra whole and then cut it when you eat it and do you only buy the small ones? Thanks.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

2-3 minutes each side on our gas grill. Every grill is different. I use indirect heat. You could take a wooden spoon and just press gently. You definitely don't want them overcooked.


GWPlver said:


> Haven't heard of that before. How long did you grill it?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks. That sounds really good. I plan to try it. Do you remember Dilly Beans? I saw a jar of pickled okra in a gourmet shop last week for $8.00.

What is "canning sale"?



GWPlver said:


> This recipe was from my grandmother: Pickled Okra. 3 pounds of okra, washed. Put okra in jars with few celery flakes, 1 garlic clove and 1 head of dill or loose dill. Boil 1 quart water, 1 quart vinegar and 1/2 cup canning sale. Pour in jars. Heat lids. Seal. Place in hot water bath for 5 minutes.
> 
> I used cider vinegar and then I placed in a hot water bath for 15 minutes - like I do my pickles. I didn't have celery flakes. Enjoy!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Actually there were several generations of Americans who never were taught English and the last of these have died in the 70s. They lived in immigrant founded Communities and their original language was taught only. Italian, French, German, Polish.
> The USA has no official language. Most people speak English but that is by choice not government demand and the very reason that now we see in most places instructions etc. given in at least two languages, English and Spanish.
> Just a little American History by an actual American. Huck.


Thanks, Huck :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I see you're here again, ignoring your family obligations.


Seattle Soul , stop this this so so wrong, where is your compassion? Patty is about to lose a loved one, and that hurts more than one realize. You said you are learning to be a catholic, I know that the church does teach compassion. 
What do you expect her to do, she has to eat she has to rest. She needs time to herself to think. Just stop it.

I am sitting here waiting for word from my Dad as my beloved Aunt is dying. If you did that to me it would break my heart. How would you feel if someone did it to you. 
I am begging you stop doing this please.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't believe I have. Tell me more. Thanks.


alcameron said:


> Haven't you heard the seniors in the US shouting, "get your hands off my Medicare!"


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello this is your mother speaking.  You all where on to late last night you run into today with your chatter.
> 
> At 10:00 central time, all are to go to bed if your not tried read a book. If you stay up to late, you can't get up in the morning and do your work. If you do not listen you will be put in time out.:0
> 
> ...


Thanks yarnlady. I just have to listen to the weather man and then lights out. I will get some of those food coupons too that's a great idea. Good to see you! Bless you and your family.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I don't believe I have. Tell me more. Thanks.


It seems that every time they show a demonstration of any kind on TV there are seniors with signs that say, "Hands off my Medicare." That's all. Nobody wants to lose the benefits they have. They love their Medicare! I wish everyone had it.The system could have been expanded to cover everyone. Before you all start yelling "socialist" at me consider how it may have been wiser, less expensive, and less complicated to have done that.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

No one needs to feed me anything regarding Medicare I know of it first hand. And you can easily check out the administrative costs (cents on the dollar that goes into patient healthcare vs administrative costs) if you really want to know.

Comparing it to ALL programs (Do you mean federal) is not exactly difficult competition nor a standard of care.



Huckleberry said:


> RUknitting
> Sorry to have to inform you that of ALL programs Medicare is the best administered and least costly. Wonder who feeds you your stuff.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes i do grill or stir-fry them whole and only buy or pick my own when no bigger than 7 cm with stem cut at base. That is for the green ones. I also grow one called Red Burgundy which can be picked when 10 cm as they are more slender.

Okra can be grown in the flower garden as they have a beautiful blossom. And the burgundy has burgundy colored stems.

Okra have very attractive cross-sectional interest. Have tried them raw in salads but not impressed. Prefer the grilled ones to the slimy ones and I am not a fan of gumbo.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> RU do you cook okra whole and then cut it when you eat it and do you only buy the small ones? Thanks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I can agree with what you said, but we already have community gardens, food pantries, etc., and the problems still exist. At least at the federal level we can make certain that the money is actually going where it's needed, and the decisions about providing funds and services are not left to the whims and politics of a state or local government. Right now we have states led by republicans not choosing to opt in to the ACA. They're punishing their poor citizens through their political angst. What kind if behavior is that?? Their hatred for Obama is ruling every decision they make, and when it penalizes the lest fortunate in this rich country I think it's a crime. I think this is unconscionable. Next, I make the leap from right-wing republicans to ties with Christianity because right-wing Christians are generally republicans. A real Christian, in my opinion, would want to help the poor. The opinion piece I posted yesterday is written by Robert Rees, who happens to be a Mormon, and expresses some things I happen to agree with.


I have a lot more faith that my local govt will actually accomplish something than higher levels of govt. Mayors and councilors and their families live in the community, attend local schools and shops. They're accessible, not hidden away in a capital with staff to filter their information or performing party politics. I really believe that designating tax funds to local social programs would be a much more effective way of providing help to those who need it.

For years highly paid politicians and staff in expensive hotels, a few dictators and corrupt officials have met to talk about improving conditions in the poorest parts of the world without any noticeable improvement. It's the smaller, direct efforts like micro loans to individuals, drilling water wells, supporting education and sponsorship that have shown reults. Despite the $$ designated for Haiti relief, much of the country is still in ruins. But schools, clinics and hospitals have been rebuilt with small crews from churches, firefighters and community groups.

Politicians and bureaucrats at higher levels spend a lot of time talking, studying, have committees make recommendations, take forever to make decisions that still haven't solved the problem - as you said, the poor are still with us. Maybe its time to try another option.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Seattle Soul , stop this this so so wrong, where is your compassion? Patty is about to lose a loved one, and that hurts more than one realize. You said you are learning to be a catholic, I know that the church does teach compassion.
> What do you expect her to do, she has to eat she has to rest. She needs time to herself to think. Just stop it.
> 
> I am sitting here waiting for word from my Dad as my beloved Aunt is dying. If you did that to me it would break my heart. How would you feel if someone did it to you.
> I am begging you stop doing this please.


theyarnlady
I like your compassion and send my best to your Family who is losing a loved one as well. No matter what age the person is when passing, it is always hard to lose someone. My Heart is with all of you. Huck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> It seems that every time they show a demonstration of any kind on TV there are seniors with signs that say, "Hands off my Medicare." That's all. Nobody wants to lose the benefits they have. They love their Medicare! I wish everyone had it.The system could have been expanded to cover everyone. Before you all start yelling "socialist" at me consider how it may have been wiser, less expensive, and less complicated to have done that.


alcameron
I think that eventually we will have a health care system as Medicare for everyone. It is a good system to which everybody should have access.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have a lot more faith that my local govt will actually accomplish something than higher levels of govt. Mayors and councilors and their families live in the community, attend local schools and shops. They're accessible, not hidden away in a capital with staff to filter their information or performing party politics. I really believe that designating tax funds to local social programs would be a much more effective way of providing help to those who need it.
> 
> For years highly paid politicians and staff in expensive hotels, a few dictators and corrupt officials have met to talk about improving conditions in the poorest parts of the world without any noticeable improvement. It's the smaller, direct efforts like micro loans to individuals, drilling water wells, supporting education and sponsorship that have shown reults. Despite the $$ designated for Haiti relief, much of the country is still in ruins. But schools, clinics and hospitals have been rebuilt with small crews from churches, firefighters and community groups.
> 
> Politicians and bureaucrats at higher levels spend a lot of time talking, studying, have committees make recommendations, take forever to make decisions that still haven't solved the problem - as you said, the poor are still with us. Maybe its time to try another option.


Thank you for a thoughtful response. I like much of what you've said. I don't know how much it matters how the aid is delivered. The important thing is that we continue to have the funds available to help people in need. I encourage you to read the column I posted a few days ago. I'll have to look up the page it was posted on.
Time to knit before I get tired!

http://www.contracostatimes.com/opinion/ci_23405976/denying-care-poor-expressly-violates-christian-principles


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Afraid I don't watch TV news or participate in demonstrations. That may be why I am uninformed on this matter. I could conditionally agree that they should have gone with the established medicare protocol rather than what they have ended up with. I believe that they should firstly have implemented whatever plan on the individuals in the top three branches of government before thrusting it on the public. Sorta like be the test run.

I wish they would have included healthcare providers in the planning and writing of the document.


alcameron said:


> It seems that every time they show a demonstration of any kind on TV there are seniors with signs that say, "Hands off my Medicare." That's all. Nobody wants to lose the benefits they have. They love their Medicare! I wish everyone had it.The system could have been expanded to cover everyone. Before you all start yelling "socialist" at me consider how it may have been wiser, less expensive, and less complicated to have done that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Afraid I don't watch TV news or participate in demonstrations. That may be why I am uninformed on this matter. I could conditionally agree that they should have gone with the established medicare protocol rather than what they have ended up with. I believe that they should firstly have implemented whatever plan on the individuals in the top three branches of government before thrusting it on the public. Sorta like be the test run.
> 
> I wish they would have included healthcare providers in the planning and writing of the document.


I would hope that they had sought input from healthcare providers at some stage of the planning. If they didn't, that was a mistake!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Black American Leadership Alliance spokesman,Leah Durant, stated tonight that her group is against the Amnesty Bill. Stating that allowing illegal aliens amnesty will hurt the African American community.
> 
> Interesting


Another thought on this topic is that Ms Durant is agreeing with the Conservatives on the topic of amnesty. So does this mean that there is a flip flop in Democratic party about this?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Seattle Soul , stop this this so so wrong, where is your compassion? Patty is about to lose a loved one, and that hurts more than one realize. You said you are learning to be a catholic, I know that the church does teach compassion.
> What do you expect her to do, she has to eat she has to rest. She needs time to herself to think. Just stop it.
> 
> I am sitting here waiting for word from my Dad as my beloved Aunt is dying. If you did that to me it would break my heart. How would you feel if someone did it to you.
> I am begging you stop doing this please.


God bless and keep your family and send you healing. You're in my prayers.

There are some things that we all share, that go far beyond politics or differences.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Has anyone heard about the State Department under Hilary's watch ignoring bad behavior regarding sexual harassment and prostitution?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Has anyone heard about the State Department under Hilary's watch ignoring bad behavior regarding sexual harassment and prostitution?


I did yesterday. The number of scandals being exposed is growing every day. Each, on its own, is serious and concerning and then two days later, another is revealed.

I'm seeing a sad pattern of corruption, deceit and no accountability that is unprecedented.

Is this what America has become and will remain?

When will the President speak to each of these and explain how and why these things happened and why those responsible go unpunished for their behaviors.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

So Very True!


FreedomFries said:


> God bless and keep your family and send you healing. You're in my prayers.
> 
> There are some things that we all share, that go far beyond politics or differences.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The Country is in need of a leader.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I did yesterday. The number of scandals being exposed is growing every day. Each, on its own, is serious and concerning and then two days later, another is revealed.
> 
> I'm seeing a sad pattern of corruption, deceit and no accountability that is unprecedented.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe that history will judge President Obama as an effective leader during a very difficult period.



RUKnitting said:


> The Country is in need of a leader.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Has anyone heard about the State Department under Hilary's watch ignoring bad behavior regarding sexual harassment and prostitution?


I guess Hillary should have been doing bed checks in the middle of the night to make sure all the guys were tucked in and not engaging in booty calls.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I believe that history will judge President Obama as an effective leader during a very difficult period.


damemary
President Obama's legacy will be a very positive one no doubt.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> The Country is in need of a leader.


Well, supposedly we have one!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I guess Hillary should have been doing bed checks in the middle of the night to make sure all the guys were tucked in and not engaging in booty calls.


alcameron
It never was part of her assignment to keep the boys in line. They "secured" her and escaped. Naughty bunch. Is that really something new? Male, money and power usually ends up this way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The more I learn about the NSA scandal, and the abuse of power by this Administration in allowing that and the others to exist and continue, the more I want a thorough house cleaning in D.C.

How can President Obama allow the very abuse of power and even encourage it and have the laws of the Constitution and amendments be denied all Americans.

Sickening ....


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The more I learn about the NSA scandal, and the abuse of power by this Administration in allowing that and the others to exist and continue, the more I want a house cleaning in D.C.
> 
> How can President Obama allow the very abuse of power and even encourage it and have the laws of the Constitution and amendments be denied all Americans.
> 
> Sickening ....


Look what we do have here:
"Allow abuse and encourage it and all that other stuff" - what kind of X X X X X is this now? You must have been living in a cave all of your life. Keep on posting you are very entertaining and sometimes even a little bit funny.
The Constitution is being thrown in with horny guys? Call the wagon with the rubber enclosure someone is in need of attention. 
And I thought I have heard it all. I am cracking up.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

After all these posts concerning okra, I'm going to have try some. There's been a lot of it at my local Farmers' Market, for the first time ever.


RUKnitting said:


> Yes i do grill or stir-fry them whole and only buy or pick my own when no bigger than 7 cm with stem cut at base. That is for the green ones. I also grow one called Red Burgundy which can be picked when 10 cm as they are more slender.
> 
> Okra can be grown in the flower garden as they have a beautiful blossom. And the burgundy has burgundy colored stems.
> 
> Okra have very attractive cross-sectional interest. Have tried them raw in salads but not impressed. Prefer the grilled ones to the slimy ones and I am not a fan of gumbo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

America has severe problems, a failing economy, citizens hurting, a Congress and Executive Branch led by do-nothing Democrats, terrorists and possible traitors being pursued and Huckleberry finds entertainment and humor in the scandals and in the abuse of our laws and Constitution.

Here's some of her/his words:


Huckleberry said:


> "Allow abuse and encourage it and all that other stuff" - what kind of X X X X X is this now? You must have been living in a cave all of your life. Keep on posting you are very entertaining and sometimes even a little bit funny.
> The Constitution is being thrown in with horny guys? Call the wagon with the rubber enclosure someone is in need of attention.
> And I thought I have heard it all. I am cracking up."


Yes, you certainly are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> America has severe problems, a failing economy, citizens hurting, a Congress and Executive Branch led by do-nothing Democrats, terrorists and possible traitors being pursued and Huckleberry finds entertainment and humor in the scandals and in the abuse of our laws and Constitution.
> 
> Here's some of her/his words:
> 
> Yes, you certainly are.


As I said and I shall repeat: "Keep on posting". You are a hoot. Any day that starts this funny is a good day. Huck.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello this is your mother speaking.  You all where on to late last night you run into today with your chatter.quote]
> 
> Well I thoroughly enjoyed reading this post and I love your gift card idea!! I think I will do that.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Black American Leadership Alliance spokesman,Leah Durant, stated tonight that her group is against the Amnesty Bill. Stating that allowing illegal aliens amnesty will hurt the African American community.
> 
> Interesting


Yes, I have heard this concern before. It's a conundrum.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> 2-3 minutes each side on our gas grill. Every grill is different. I use indirect heat. You could take a wooden spoon and just press gently. You definitely don't want them overcooked.


I will try this - thanks for posting!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks. That sounds really good. I plan to try it. Do you remember Dilly Beans? I saw a jar of pickled okra in a gourmet shop last week for $8.00.
> 
> What is "canning sale"?


LOL!!! My poor typing - canning salt!! I meant canning salt! However if you do run across a good canning sale, buy all you can.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> The Country is in need of a leader.


Sounds like what people when through in the prohibition and mob era.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> I believe that history will judge President Obama as an effective leader during a very difficult period.


 :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Look what we do have here:
> "Allow abuse and encourage it and all that other stuff" - what kind of X X X X X is this now? You must have been living in a cave all of your life. Keep on posting you are very entertaining and sometimes even a little bit funny.
> The Constitution is being thrown in with horny guys? Call the wagon with the rubber enclosure someone is in need of attention.
> And I thought I have heard it all. I am cracking up.


Thanks, I thought it was me that was having a difficult time trying to figure out what was being written.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The more I learn about the NSA scandal, and the abuse of power by this Administration in allowing that and the others to exist and continue, the more I want a thorough house cleaning in D.C.
> 
> How can President Obama allow the very abuse of power and even encourage it and have the laws of the Constitution and amendments be denied all Americans.
> 
> Sickening ....


I repeat: I was against it at the time of the Patriot Act and I'm against it now. There has to be some kind of balance between spying on people and gathering important intelligence to keep the country safe.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> It never was part of her assignment to keep the boys in line. They "secured" her and escaped. Naughty bunch. Is that really something new? Male, money and power usually ends up this way.


Yes, it's ridiculous to blame Hillary for male carousing and indiscretion.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Look what we do have here:
> "Allow abuse and encourage it and all that other stuff" - what kind of X X X X X is this now? You must have been living in a cave all of your life. Keep on posting you are very entertaining and sometimes even a little bit funny.
> The Constitution is being thrown in with horny guys? Call the wagon with the rubber enclosure someone is in need of attention.
> And I thought I have heard it all. I am cracking up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> America has severe problems, a failing economy, citizens hurting, a Congress and Executive Branch led by do-nothing Democrats, terrorists and possible traitors being pursued and Huckleberry finds entertainment and humor in the scandals and in the abuse of our laws and Constitution.
> 
> Here's some of her/his words:
> 
> Yes, you certainly are.


Why didn't you include the do-nothing repubs and tea Baggers? Not one good piece of legislation has been passed since everything is voted down by the House. This is a do-nothing government thanks to repubs. Remember their words? They are doing exactly what they said their mission is, and because they said it themselves it cannot be denied.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> After all these posts concerning okra, I'm going to have try some. There's been a lot of it at my local Farmers' Market, for the first time ever.


I'm going to let you go first on the okra. Report back to me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, you are.



knitpresentgifts said:


> The more I learn about the NSA scandal, and the abuse of power by this Administration in allowing that and the others to exist and continue, the more I want a thorough house cleaning in D.C.
> 
> How can President Obama allow the very abuse of power and even encourage it and have the laws of the Constitution and amendments be denied all Americans.
> 
> Sickening ....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They'll try anything.



Huckleberry said:


> Look what we do have here:
> "Allow abuse and encourage it and all that other stuff" - what kind of X X X X X is this now? You must have been living in a cave all of your life. Keep on posting you are very entertaining and sometimes even a little bit funny.
> The Constitution is being thrown in with horny guys? Call the wagon with the rubber enclosure someone is in need of attention.
> And I thought I have heard it all. I am cracking up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just consider the source and laugh.



GWPlver said:


> Thanks, I thought it was me that was having a difficult time trying to figure out what was being written.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do they imagine that the males would invite her to come along?



alcameron said:


> Yes, it's ridiculous to blame Hillary for male carousing and indiscretion.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you for a thoughtful response. I like much of what you've said. I don't know how much it matters how the aid is delivered. The important thing is that we continue to have the funds available to help people in need. I encourage you to read the column I posted a few days ago. I'll have to look up the page it was posted on.
> Time to knit before I get tired!
> 
> http://www.contracostatimes.com/opinion/ci_23405976/denying-care-poor-expressly-violates-christian-principles


Thank you for this link, Andrea. This is how I was taught that we must treat others. I saw my relatives do this in their everyday life. They truly lived their beliefs and it is what all of us should be doing everyday too and it will become second nature to us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Fits right in with White House tours ceasing. I would rather see AF-1 in the air than a flight show like the Blue Angels and Thunderbirds. Such a waste of fuel during these hard times. And that fuel is on the government's dime.


What is a total "waste of fuel during these hard times" is flying all over the country for campaign speeches and photo ops. Doesn't Obama realize the election is over and unfortunately he won? Maybe someone should inform him. And that fuel is on the TAXPAYER'S dime.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I guess Hillary should have been doing bed checks in the middle of the night to make sure all the guys were tucked in and not engaging in booty calls.


The right is very naive to think this kind of behavior has not always gone on along with the other so called "scandals". The only reason any of this is of concern to them is they have nothing of substance to use against the Obama White House. Since their congressmen and women publicly announced their only objective was to get Obama out of office they have nothing else to do in Washington but play detective. This Presidency has been put under more scrutiny than any other before it. I know several others that could not have held up as well as this one has. As far as grown men bringing in prostitutes the right should take a look at it's own before casting stones or perhaps chastity belts should be issued with a side of salt peter to keep these offenders under control. Such foolishness.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why does anyone need to be attacked. Are you at war?


Maybe you can explain that, as it is your MO.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The more I learn about the NSA scandal, and the abuse of power by this Administration in allowing that and the others to exist and continue, the more I want a thorough house cleaning in D.C.
> 
> How can President Obama allow the very abuse of power and even encourage it and have the laws of the Constitution and amendments be denied all Americans.
> 
> Sickening ....


I agree, I will be very happy to see the Tea Party people sent packing. They should have to reimburse the government for their upkeep by the Federal government for the last few years seeing as they did no work. Sickening is right.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Yes, it's ridiculous to blame Hillary for male carousing and indiscretion.


I think that what's happening is that what "the boys" get up to is being talked about. It's being put right out in the open. In the past what "the boys" did wasn't talked about publically, and wasn't considered a problem by previous Administrations because, after all, "boys will be boys".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...some people cause happiness wherever they go, others whenever they go. We all know which one solo is.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> What is a total "waste of fuel during these hard times" is flying all over the country for campaign speeches and photo ops. Doesn't Obama realize the election is over and unfortunately he won? Maybe someone should inform him. And that fuel is on the TAXPAYER'S dime.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The right is very naive to think this kind of behavior has not always gone on along with the other so called "scandals". The only reason any of this is of concern to them is they have nothing of substance to use against the Obama White House. Since their congressmen and women publicly announced their only objective was to get Obama out of office they have nothing else to do in Washington but play detective. This Presidency has been put under more scrutiny than any other before it. I know several others that could not have held up as well as this one has. As far as grown men bringing in prostitutes the right should take a look at it's own before casting stones or perhaps chastity belts should be issued with a side of salt peter to keep these offenders under control. Such foolishness.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> America has severe problems, a failing economy, citizens hurting, a Congress and Executive Branch led by do-nothing Democrats, terrorists and possible traitors being pursued and Huckleberry finds entertainment and humor in the scandals and in the abuse of our laws and Constitution.
> 
> Here's some of her/his words:
> 
> Yes, you certainly are.


KPG you are a constant source of entertainment. I sure hope you will seriously consider some history and political science classes. Your comprehension of this country and the world are very provincial. You do need a wake up call to reality. God helps him who helps himself. Please remember that and ask for help. Then we could have a quality interaction with you. By interaction I mean two or more people discussing a topic with each other. This will require you to say something and then stop and let another person say something and then stop. It's called "taking turns". You cannot continue to always insist on being the certain of attention. Robert's Rules of Order maybe helpful for you to read also. It's the standard used to facilitate discussions. Good luck to you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<<whispering and restraining myself.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> Maybe you can explain that, as it is your MO.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I have a lot more faith that my local govt will actually accomplish something than higher levels of govt. Mayors and councilors and their families live in the community, attend local schools and shops. They're accessible, not hidden away in a capital with staff to filter their information or performing party politics. I really believe that designating tax funds to local social programs would be a much more effective way of providing help to those who need it.
> 
> For years highly paid politicians and staff in expensive hotels, a few dictators and corrupt officials have met to talk about improving conditions in the poorest parts of the world without any noticeable improvement. It's the smaller, direct efforts like micro loans to individuals, drilling water wells, supporting education and sponsorship that have shown reults. Despite the $$ designated for Haiti relief, much of the country is still in ruins. But schools, clinics and hospitals have been rebuilt with small crews from churches, firefighters and community groups.
> 
> Politicians and bureaucrats at higher levels spend a lot of time talking, studying, have committees make recommendations, take forever to make decisions that still haven't solved the problem - as you said, the poor are still with us. Maybe its time to try another option.


Well said WCK. Imagine what could actually happen if government would get out of the way on these matters. Instead of throwing money at a problem and hoping for the best, they should hand it to locals, step back and watch the results. I'm sure they would be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Ever wonder whom we will be "bundled" with in our afterlife Scary thought.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Another thought on this topic is that Ms Durant is agreeing with the Conservatives on the topic of amnesty. So does this mean that there is a flip flop in Democratic party about this?


It is definitely something to watch for. I have noticed that Rubio is flip=flopping on closing the border first, then getting the process started for citizenship for the illegals. This would be the biggest mistake Conservatives and Republicans could make. They went for it in the past and the border wasn't closed. It is not time to repeat history.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did yesterday. The number of scandals being exposed is growing every day. Each, on its own, is serious and concerning and then two days later, another is revealed.
> 
> I'm seeing a sad pattern of corruption, deceit and no accountability that is unprecedented.
> 
> ...


As long as you are apart of the Obama team, you can do as you wish and not be held accountable. In fact, there might just be a promotion in the works.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Well said WCK. Imagine what could actually happen if government would get out of the way on these matters. Instead of throwing money at a problem and hoping for the best, they should hand it to locals, step back and watch the results. I'm sure they would be pleasantly surprised.


Aren't our Bridges falling down in great numbers for example? Where are the States to keep us safe? They aint' done xxxxx to keep our infrastructure in good repair. Oh sure, leave it to the local governments to let everything fall to Ruins.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I guess Hillary should have been doing bed checks in the middle of the night to make sure all the guys were tucked in and not engaging in booty calls.


Maybe she was engaging in her own booty call, therefore, too busy to keep tabs on everyone.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> As long as you are apart of the Obama team, you can do as you wish and not be held accountable. In fact, there might just be a promotion in the works.


I have not been here very long and begin to wonder if some of these folks have all along been so "different". Help me to understand this nutty stuff. Could it be age related? If that is the case I forgive them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe she was engaging in her own booty call, therefore, too busy to keep tabs on everyone.


soloweygirl
Trying to become the Queen of nasty? You are getting there. Keep on posting this pure trash. That is exactly what the poorly educated do when they have reached their limit long ago. There is a name for them "Bully" and some outgrow this dastardly behavior and others enhance it throughout their lives.
Guess what.......


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Why didn't you include the do-nothing repubs and tea Baggers? Not one good piece of legislation has been passed since everything is voted down by the House. This is a do-nothing government thanks to repubs. Remember their words? They are doing exactly what they said their mission is, and because they said it themselves it cannot be denied.


Why can you not admit that the Senate has done nothing either? What legislation have they passed? Reid is doing his version by not bringing a bill to the Senate floor for discussion, let lone a vote. It takes both parties to make the government stall.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What is a total "waste of fuel during these hard times" is flying all over the country for campaign speeches and photo ops. Doesn't Obama realize the election is over and unfortunately he won? Maybe someone should inform him. And that fuel is on the TAXPAYER'S dime.


God bless you solowey. Your hatred has blinded you from the truth. Obama is not campaigning dear. He is going out among the people as Presidents are supposed to do. Yes, he does attend fund raisers for other Democrats and that is what all Presidents are expected to do. If you are concerned about the money that is being spent you should contact your Congressmen and ask them to do their jobs in Washington or return their pay to the taxpayer's for sitting there doing nothing. Remember they told us all they would obstruct this government, our government by doing nothing for us and I want my tax dollars back from them. That's where the cuts should be made. Obama is doing his job. It's your Congressmen who are getting a free ride on my dime and I would like my money back for that. I do hope you can see the folly in what you posted dear.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...some people cause happiness wherever they go, others whenever they go. We all know which one solo is.>>>


My, my the 3rd, or is it the 4th Stooge has joined the rest of the Stooges? Oy weh.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why can you not admit that the Senate has done nothing either? What legislation have they passed? Reid is doing his version by not bringing a bill to the Senate floor for discussion, let lone a vote. It takes both parties to make the government stall.


soloweygirl
Stop pretending to know something about anything, you have proven extensively that you don't.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> As long as you are apart of the Obama team, you can do as you wish and not be held accountable. In fact, there might just be a promotion in the works.


So true! Lerner, Rice Shulman - proven liars, so they receive promotions and tax funded vacations with no accountability for their prior actions. Dare I say, 'yet'?

President Obama is really taking these scandals in his hide now; the polls show drastic drops in those polled re him in the trust and handling of issues categories.

Now Hillary's Sec of State Dept, when she was in charge, has another potentially covered-up scandal that happened on her watch. Here we go again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It is definitely something to watch for. I have noticed that Rubio is flip=flopping on closing the border first, then getting the process started for citizenship for the illegals. This would be the biggest mistake Conservatives and Republicans could make. They went for it in the past and the border wasn't closed. It is not time to repeat history.


When I heard Rubio on Hannity re immigration re-form a few weeks ago, I liked most of what I thought he supported. Now, I'm starting to hear he may not be firm on complete border security and enforcement before illegals can be allowed a path to remain in the US and get on an honest path to citizenship.

Not sure he'll be a person I can support yet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Aren't our Bridges falling down in great numbers for example? Where are the States to keep us safe? They aint' done xxxxx to keep our infrastructure in good repair. Oh sure, leave it to the local governments to let everything fall to Ruins.


Again, comprehension is a good thing. Learn it. The post I was addressing was not about infrastructure but about helping the needy through the local levels of gov't, as opposed to the federal level.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe you can explain that, as it is your MO.


Dear, dear solowey. That is not my MO as you call it. You should ask KPG for that answer not me. Perhaps the two of you can take history and Poli Sci classes together so you can step into the current century and understand what is going on. We are already over ten years into it so you have a lot of catching up to do. You may also want to try anger management, dear. God bless you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Trying to become the Queen of nasty? You are getting there. Keep on posting this pure trash. That is exactly what the poorly educated do when they have reached their limit long ago. There is a name for them "Bully" and some outgrow this dastardly behavior and others enhance it throughout their lives.
> Guess what.......


No, the title Queen of Nasty has an owner, actually 2. Bratty and Cheeky. Bully definitely describes these two perfectly, yet I see no intention from them to outgrow it. It is part of their "being". I am looking forward to when they each decide they no longer wish to share the title. Those fireworks will put to shame any on the 4th of July.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When I heard Rubio on Hannity re immigration re-form a few weeks ago, I liked most of what I thought he supported. Now, I'm starting to hear he may not be firm on complete border security and enforcement before illegals can be allowed a path to remain in the US and get on an honest path to citizenship.
> 
> Not sure he'll be a person I can support yet.


The more I hear from him, the less I would support him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why can you not admit that the Senate has done nothing either? What legislation have they passed? Reid is doing his version by not bringing a bill to the Senate floor for discussion, let lone a vote. It takes both parties to make the government stall.


The House has passed bills again and again and have written numerous budgets, amendments and legislation. They've repealed Obamacare multiple times and have been part of the many hearings to attempt to ascertain the truth on the multiple scandals during this Administration's term.

Yet, the President must offer a budget, and the Senate must also pass the House legislation and more importantly, offer and pass a budget for allocation of funds for everything including what is the law already!

As you stated, Dem Senate Leader, Harry Reid, refuses to allow _any_ bills, amendments, budgets, etc. to be even brought to the Senate floor for debate or vote during the past five years, so nothing, except what the House does (renewing past funding to keep the govt running and not defaulting), gets done by Congress.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe she was engaging in her own booty call, therefore, too busy to keep tabs on everyone.


Dear, Solowey. I pray that those kind of thoughts will be removed from your brain. All that pent up anger isn't good for your health. Remember, judge not lest ye be judged, Solowey. That is a no no, right?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Dear, dear solowey. That is not my MO as you call it. You should ask KPG for that answer not me. Perhaps the two of you can take history and Poli Sci classes together so you can step into the current century and understand what is going on. We are already over ten years into it so you have a lot of catching up to do. You may also want to try anger management, dear. God bless you.


Deny, deny, deny. At least you are putting it out there for all to see. I have no anger management issues, you on the other hand, do. Is that why your forum imploded? Couldn't control yourself? It does explain your absence from KP now, doesn't it?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I have not been here very long and begin to wonder if some of these folks have all along been so "different". Help me to understand this nutty stuff. Could it be age related? If that is the case I forgive them.


Huck it is unfortunate that some people are so hateful and angry. If they were truly happy themselves I don't think they would be so different as you say. I don't know if age has anything to do with it or not. I just think for some of them all we can do is say a prayer for them and forgive them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Again, comprehension is a good thing. Learn it. The post I was addressing was not about infrastructure but about helping the needy through the local levels of gov't, as opposed to the federal level.


soloweygirl
Why so selective re. local government's function? 
Who will decide which project they should address? Folks like you? Now that would be a disaster as big as the falling down bridges.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Again, comprehension is a good thing. Learn it. The post I was addressing was not about infrastructure but about helping the needy through the local levels of gov't, as opposed to the federal level.


I've learned she doesn't comprehend most posts. I don't bother anymore.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No, the title Queen of Nasty has an owner, actually 2. Bratty and Cheeky. Bully definitely describes these two perfectly, yet I see no intention from them to outgrow it. It is part of their "being". I am looking forward to when they each decide they no longer wish to share the title. Those fireworks will put to shame any on the 4th of July.


 :XD: Hey, I think you forgot one, making it Three Queens?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The more I hear from him, the less I would support him.


I think I'm in agreement. I had hopes, but now, not so much.

I'm watching Ted Cruz and Rand Paul more closely though, particularly Cruz.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No, the title Queen of Nasty has an owner, actually 2. Bratty and Cheeky. Bully definitely describes these two perfectly, yet I see no intention from them to outgrow it. It is part of their "being". I am looking forward to when they each decide they no longer wish to share the title. Those fireworks will put to shame any on the 4th of July.


soloweygirl
I misspoke, I meant to say EMPRESS. Put on your crown and swing your scepter. The throne is ready to accept your royal hiney.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've learned she doesn't comprehend anything anyone posts. I don't bother anymore.


knitpresentgifts
LEARNED is a good thing. Keep it up. Now to Comprehension please. You say "don't bother anymore" while bothering on a continuous basis. Comprehension, comprehension, comprehension.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So there is a lady who lives in Washington D.C. and she can't find her husband she goes in all the bars and yells out Bill Pasther are you here, and get no answer. So she trys every shopping mall and grocery store. No where to be found. She finial ran out of places to look. She went into every government building and no Bill. The only two building left where the White House and the Congress buildings. Well she knew Bill would never get into the white house. So you went into the congressional building. She is tired of going every which way. So what does she do . She yells out at the top of her voice . Any Bills Pastor here. All she heard was a lot louder then loud voices yell back,

'NO'

Sorry just had to do it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why can you not admit that the Senate has done nothing either? What legislation have they passed? Reid is doing his version by not bringing a bill to the Senate floor for discussion, let lone a vote. It takes both parties to make the government stall.


Solowey, you do not understand how things work. If you did you would not keep repeating this on a daily basis. It doesn't seem to matter what anyone says you keep using this very same sentence. Please educate yourself about how the House and the Senate work or don't work. There are thousands of good sources that are very basic. I believe what you think should happen is that you want the Senate to allow the House to put through their legislation and the Senate should go right along with it even though it is bad legislation. The House is also blocking legislation. Are you aware of how many votes they keep bringing up over and over again such as repealing ACA even though they know that is not going to happen. That means they have no time to deal with meaningful legislation. They are also wasting time using the filibuster. What has that accomplished? Nothing. They are doing what you asked them to do, obstruct. Now you are unhappy with it. You can't have it both ways. What you need to do is send those people home in the next election and ask for a refund of your taxes that they did nothing to earn. The left is doing their job by standing up for my best interests so I am getting a better return on my tax dollar than you are. 
Bless you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> So there is a lady who lives in Washington D.C. and she can't find her husband she goes in all the bars and yells out Bill Pasther are you here, and get no answer. So she trys every shopping mall and grocery store. No where to be found. She finial ran out of places to look. She went into every government building and no Bill. The only two building left where the White House and the Congress buildings. Well she knew Bill would never get into the white house. So you went into the congressional building. She is tired of going every which way. So what does she do . She yells out at the top of her voice . Any Bills Pastor here. All she heard was a lot louder then loud voices yell back,
> 
> 'NO'
> 
> Sorry just had to do it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Again, comprehension is a good thing. Learn it. The post I was addressing was not about infrastructure but about helping the needy through the local levels of gov't, as opposed to the federal level.


Oh I forgot, Solowey. Here is another one of your sentences; Comprehension is a good thing. You have such a tiny repertoire. This makes you so predictable. Maybe some English and Speech or Debate classes would help too. That anger is probably what is your most pressing issue. It must exhaust you and be so frustrating. Poor dear.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Soloweygirl,

I just realized the Libs are on this thread to learn how govt operates, what the news really is, and what are the hot topics and opinions of both sides of the issues.

That's why they don't offer substantial comments to the discussion, nor bring up any hot topics or issues, they're here to learn from the Conservs and Repubs!

Makes perfect sense come to think of it; good on them.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, the title Queen of Nasty has an owner, actually 2. Bratty and Cheeky. Bully definitely describes these two perfectly, yet I see no intention from them to outgrow it. It is part of their "being". I am looking forward to when they each decide they no longer wish to share the title. Those fireworks will put to shame any on the 4th of July.


Oh solowey. Don't worry about Patty and I. We are very close friends. We will gladly let you keep ownership of your title. Anger is so devastating and it certainly is taking it's toll on you. I know you are envious and that just hurts you too. If you are not happy with who you are there are certainly things you can do about that. Maybe, Patty and I will get together on the 4th and if that doesn't work out maybe later in the year. Patty is in Las Vegas now with her family as her brother in law is dying. Patty and her family are in our thoughts and prayers and what we are doing out here now is of really little consequence. Your anger can't hurt us, solowey only you. Bless you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why can you not admit that the Senate has done nothing either? What legislation have they passed? Reid is doing his version by not bringing a bill to the Senate floor for discussion, let lone a vote. It takes both parties to make the government stall.


Give me a few good reasons why the Senate should work on anything that the House won't pass anyway.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Maybe she was engaging in her own booty call, therefore, too busy to keep tabs on everyone.


That's pretty low for even you, Soloweygirl.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...and the locals would be astonished how much it can cost.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> Well said WCK. Imagine what could actually happen if government would get out of the way on these matters. Instead of throwing money at a problem and hoping for the best, they should hand it to locals, step back and watch the results. I'm sure they would be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So true! Lerner, Rice Shulman - proven liars, so they receive promotions and tax funded vacations with no accountability for their prior actions. Dare I say, 'yet'?
> 
> President Obama is really taking these scandals in his hide now; the polls show drastic drops in those polled re him in the trust and handling of issues categories.
> 
> Now Hillary's Sec of State Dept, when she was in charge, has another potentially covered-up scandal that happened on her watch. Here we go again.


You do remember Shulman was a Bush appointee, right?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Deny, deny, deny. At least you are putting it out there for all to see. I have no anger management issues, you on the other hand, do. Is that why your forum imploded? Couldn't control yourself? It does explain your absence from KP now, doesn't it?


Dear solowey. You only embarrass yourself by saying such foolish things. You are the one who can't control yourself or your anger. You have no idea what you are talking about but that is nothing new. I was gone for a while but as you can see, here I am again with Admin's approval. Yes, I was kicked off KP and I have used various names on KP such as LillyK, Conan and now Cheeky. If you would like to change your name you can contact Admin to do so. I have nothing to hide. Do you? I really feel sorry for you, Solowey. Bless you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When I heard Rubio on Hannity re immigration re-form a few weeks ago, I liked most of what I thought he supported. Now, I'm starting to hear he may not be firm on complete border security and enforcement before illegals can be allowed a path to remain in the US and get on an honest path to citizenship.
> 
> Not sure he'll be a person I can support yet.


He has to make flip-flops so that he can pander to every part of the repub party---the right, the far right, the farther right, the radical right, the Tea Bag party, and the libertarians. He has a lot of flip-flopping to do.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've learned she doesn't comprehend most posts. I don't bother anymore.


Ignore it's MPD.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Again, comprehension is a good thing. Learn it. The post I was addressing was not about infrastructure but about helping the needy through the local levels of gov't, as opposed to the federal level.


She's trying to tell you that local and state governments are already financially strapped.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....Maybe Rubio, conservative republican, can see the political advantage of trying to appeal to the Hispanic vote. (Maybe his Cuban last name won't be enough?) Won't work.>>>



soloweygirl said:


> It is definitely something to watch for. I have noticed that Rubio is flip=flopping on closing the border first, then getting the process started for citizenship for the illegals. This would be the biggest mistake Conservatives and Republicans could make. They went for it in the past and the border wasn't closed. It is not time to repeat history.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The House has passed bills again and again and have written numerous budgets, amendments and legislation. They've repealed Obamacare multiple times and have been part of the many hearings to attempt to ascertain the truth on the multiple scandals during this Administration's term.
> 
> Yet, the President must offer a budget, and the Senate must also pass the House legislation and more importantly, offer and pass a budget for allocation of funds for everything including what is the law already!
> 
> As you stated, Dem Senate Leader, Harry Reid, refuses to allow _any_ bills, amendments, budgets, etc. to be even brought to the Senate floor for debate or vote during the past five years, so nothing, except what the House does (renewing past funding to keep the govt running and not defaulting), gets done by Congress.


The Senate passed a budget on March 23. Gee, it must have taken a lot of time for the House to repeal Obamacare 37 times. Do you call that a constructive use of time and taxpayers' money?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So there is a lady who lives in Washington D.C. and she can't find her husband she goes in all the bars and yells out Bill Pasther are you here, and get no answer. So she trys every shopping mall and grocery store. No where to be found. She finial ran out of places to look. She went into every government building and no Bill. The only two building left where the White House and the Congress buildings. Well she knew Bill would never get into the white house. So you went into the congressional building. She is tired of going every which way. So what does she do . She yells out at the top of her voice . Any Bills Pastor here. All she heard was a lot louder then loud voices yell back,
> 
> 'NO'
> 
> Sorry just had to do it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


I don't care which side you are on yarnlady, that is funny! Thanks!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So there is a lady who lives in Washington D.C. and she can't find her husband she goes in all the bars and yells out Bill Pasther are you here, and get no answer. So she trys every shopping mall and grocery store. No where to be found. She finial ran out of places to look. She went into every government building and no Bill. The only two building left where the White House and the Congress buildings. Well she knew Bill would never get into the white house. So you went into the congressional building. She is tired of going every which way. So what does she do . She yells out at the top of her voice . Any Bills Pastor here. All she heard was a lot louder then loud voices yell back,
> 
> 'NO'
> 
> Sorry just had to do it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


Groan groan groan, but I give you an "A" for trying!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....Rubio is not trying to attract rural white votes....GOP feels they can count on them. He's trying for the Hispanic vote, but I feel certain they can easily see through his attempt.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> When I heard Rubio on Hannity re immigration re-form a few weeks ago, I liked most of what I thought he supported. Now, I'm starting to hear he may not be firm on complete border security and enforcement before illegals can be allowed a path to remain in the US and get on an honest path to citizenship.
> 
> Not sure he'll be a person I can support yet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

yap yap yap



soloweygirl said:


> Deny, deny, deny. At least you are putting it out there for all to see. I have no anger management issues, you on the other hand, do. Is that why your forum imploded? Couldn't control yourself? It does explain your absence from KP now, doesn't it?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> That's pretty low for even you, Soloweygirl.


Andrea, solowey is having another bad day. I guess everyday is a bad day for her. It finally quit raining here and it's supposed to warm up to the high 70's.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea, solowey is having another bad day. I guess everyday is a bad day for her. It finally quit raining here and it's supposed to warm up to the high 70's.


Grab your honey and go for a walk in the sun! Are the mosquitoes hatching? Is it humid?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Delusions always. What planet do these people come from?????

There is nothing factual to discuss with these people. All I can think of is being sarcastic.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> I just realized the Libs are on this thread to learn how govt operates, what the news really is, and what are the hot topics and opinions of both sides of the issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:



> Grab your honey and go for a walk in the sun! Are the mosquitoes hatching? Is it humid?


Yes, it is getting humid now and the mosquitoes are out. We have some new ones this year too, think mosquitoes on steroids. I haven't seen any in the yard but Bob has seen them in the park over by Marie's where he walks with his buddies.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My, my the 3rd, or is it the 4th Stooge has joined the rest of the Stooges? Oy weh.


I hope CB doesn't see your post, Solowey. She doesn't like name calling from either side, remember? Are you mocking her?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> The Senate passed a budget on March 23. Gee, it must have taken a lot of time for the House to repeal Obamacare 37 times. Do you call that a constructive use of time and taxpayers' money?


I vowed not to respond to you, but here's an FYI to the question you've addressed to me.

The 2014 budget is supposed to set the funding levels for the various government agencies the next year. However, because the Senate didnt pass a budget for the prior four years, those amounts were set already as part of last year's debt ceiling agreement. Remember?

The passed budget you claim in March 2013, is simply a political document which is an outline for the Dems of their priorities for they who control the Senate. (paraphrased words from CNN editorial, not just my thoughts)

Senators passed a budget this year, knowing it would never pass the House and it did not receive one vote by a Republican Senator and even had a handful of Democrat Senators who refused to vote for the political budget." BTW: it drastically increased spending and taxes on everyone and especially the wealthy with zero cuts in spending.

BTW don't forgot the incentive to pass a budget in 2013.

What incentive? That's because of a new "no budget, no pay" provision that says if a budget is not passed by April 15, senators' salaries will be held in escrow until a budget is approved.

Imagine, that, 400 amendments later, and 13+ hours of voting, good ole Harry got the Senators he leads to do something! So they could get paid!

Is that the time and expenditure of taxpayers' funds you're yearning for?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So true! Lerner, Rice Shulman - proven liars, so they receive promotions and tax funded vacations with no accountability for their prior actions. Dare I say, 'yet'?
> 
> President Obama is really taking these scandals in his hide now; the polls show drastic drops in those polled re him in the trust and handling of issues categories.
> 
> Now Hillary's Sec of State Dept, when she was in charge, has another potentially covered-up scandal that happened on her watch. Here we go again.


MPD, just walk on by.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why can you not admit that the Senate has done nothing either? What legislation have they passed? Reid is doing his version by not bringing a bill to the Senate floor for discussion, let lone a vote. It takes both parties to make the government stall.


Your whole team are a bunch of losers, Solowey. Your party doesn't even have and decent candidates to run for President or any other office. The GOP has got to change or they are going down like the Titanic. Admit it. Bless you dear.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When I heard Rubio on Hannity re immigration re-form a few weeks ago, I liked most of what I thought he supported. Now, I'm starting to hear he may not be firm on complete border security and enforcement before illegals can be allowed a path to remain in the US and get on an honest path to citizenship.
> 
> Not sure he'll be a person I can support yet.


MPD ignore


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've learned she doesn't comprehend most posts. I don't bother anymore.


MPD Ignore


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: Hey, I think you forgot one, making it Three Queens?


MPD Walk on by.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think I'm in agreement. I had hopes, but now, not so much.
> 
> I'm watching Ted Cruz and Rand Paul more closely though, particularly Cruz.


So sad the GOP has no viable candidates, how embarrassing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What is a total "waste of fuel during these hard times" is flying all over the country for campaign speeches and photo ops. Doesn't Obama realize the election is over and unfortunately he won? Maybe someone should inform him. And that fuel is on the TAXPAYER'S dime.


Michelle and Barak sure like to spend. She's all over the place. He doesn't care.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<"He is a self-made man, and he worships his creator." John Bright>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> I vowed not to respond to you, but here's an FYI to the question you've addressed to me.
> 
> The 2014 budget is supposed to set the funding levels for the various government agencies the next year. However, because the Senate didnt pass a budget for the prior four years, those amounts were set already as part of last year's debt ceiling agreement. Remember?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<wait on the corner....(with a crème pie ready.)>>>



Cheeky Blighter said:


> MPD, just walk on by.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> She's trying to tell you that local and state governments are already financially strapped.


Yes, Andrea you are so right. I wonder what would have happened to all the folks in Oklahoma if Obama had said sorry folks you take care of yourself at the "local" level. They right keeps gutting programs who help real people but when those congressmen need help they run right to the front of the line with their hands out. 
Hypocrites, yes that is what you call people who do that. Two sets of rules; one for them and one for everyone else.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Down she goes!!!



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Your whole team are a bunch of losers, Solowey. Your party doesn't even have and decent candidates to run for President or any other office. The GOP has got to change or they are going down like the Titanic. Admit it. Bless you dear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Silliness.



Lukelucy said:


> Michelle and Barak sure like to spend. She's all over the place. He doesn't care.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I vowed not to respond to you, but here's an FYI to the question you've addressed to me.
> 
> The 2014 budget is supposed to set the funding levels for the various government agencies the next year. However, because the Senate didnt pass a budget for the prior four years, those amounts were set already as part of last year's debt ceiling agreement. Remember?
> 
> ...


MPD Ignore


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Two sets of rules" sure sounds like Congress. Retirement, health care, SEC rules.....



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, Andrea you are so right. I wonder what would have happened to all the folks in Oklahoma if Obama had said sorry folks you take care of yourself at the "local" level. They right keeps gutting programs who help real people but when those congressmen need help they run right to the front of the line with their hands out.
> Hypocrites, yes that is what you call people who do that. Two sets of rules; one for them and one for everyone else.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What is a total "waste of fuel during these hard times" is flying all over the country for campaign speeches and photo ops. Doesn't Obama realize the election is over and unfortunately he won? Maybe someone should inform him. And that fuel is on the TAXPAYER'S dime.


Yep, and now Pres. Obama will dump and waste more fuel in order to be in Boston, to support Dem candidate Ed Markey, who is running for the replacement seat of another Dem John Kerry who took the Dem Hillary's place. Important they complete the circle.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Kills you, doesn't it?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, and now Pres. Obama will dump and waste more fuel in order to be in Boston, to support Dem candidate Ed Markey, who is running for the replacement seat of another Dem John Kerry who took the Dem Hillary's place.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Give me a few good reasons why the Senate should work on anything that the House won't pass anyway.


Because it is their job to work, isn't that why they get a paycheck? Maybe if they put up something that does not include a tax it might be viewed as a good start.

But I keep hearing about the do nothing Republicans. The reality is that it is a do nothing Senate...............Thank you Harry Reid


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> You do remember Shulman was a Bush appointee, right?


He is a Democrat. Bush tried bipartisan appointments. Just proves you can't trust Democrats.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> He is a Democrat. Bush tried bipartisan appointments. Just proves you can't trust Democrats.


I don't care what party he is from nor did I know. What I care about, is Shulman committed his crimes and lied recently under the authority of and under Obama's watch. It's up to Obama to solve the problem and hold whoever is responsible to task. If Schulman had done the same on Bush's watch, I'd want the same justice from Bush.

Who cares who appointed him? It matters what Schulman did and when, not who put him in place.

What is the point of ignoring the facts and focusing on party and stuff of no consequence.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't care what party he is from nor did I know. What I care about, is Shulman committed his crimes and lied recently under the authority of and under Obama's watch. It's up to Obama to solve the problem and hold whoever is responsible to task. If Schulman had done the same on Bush's watch, I'd want the same justice from Bush.
> 
> Who cares who appointed him? It matters what Schulman did and when, not who put him in place.
> 
> Why is the point of ignoring the facts and focusing on party and stuff of no consequence.


I do believe that it is important to know he is a Democrat because the libs keep throwing it in our faces that Bush appointed him. So by doing this they allow people to assume he is a Republican, and this way they can blame Bush. If he was a bad appointment, shame on Bush, but if that is the case it is Obama's problem that he did not replace him years ago.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I vowed not to respond to you, but here's an FYI to the question you've addressed to me.
> 
> The 2014 budget is supposed to set the funding levels for the various government agencies the next year. However, because the Senate didnt pass a budget for the prior four years, those amounts were set already as part of last year's debt ceiling agreement. Remember?
> 
> ...


It's OK. You can go back to keeping your vow. You cannot deny that the root of gridlock in Congress is the house repubs. Don't you believe
what they've said?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> I do believe that it is important to know he is a Democrat because the libs keep throwing it in our faces that Bush appointed him. So by doing this they allow people to assume he is a Republican, and this way they can blame Bush. If he was a bad appointment, shame on Bush, but if that is the case it is Obama's problem that he did not replace him years ago.


Ok, that's a point to consider. If Obama ever thought Schulman wasn't doing his job, Obama should have fired him then, and didn't, so Obama accepted Bush's choice. Much in the same way Obama accepted Bush's war plans, Gitmo, tax credits, etc.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> It's OK. You can go back to keeping your vow. You cannot deny that the root of gridlock in Congress is the house repubs. Don't you believe
> what they've said?


Go ahead and keep denying the truth put forth and make up whatever you'd like to believe. I explained, as briefly as I could, why the Senate did not deserve any credit for passing a budget. No one, including the Dem Senators, took credit for doing anything because they know their failure.

I must certainly deny what you say, because you don't know the facts and don't speak the truth. I deny and do not accept all your lies.

Exactly which part of my explanation did you not accept or understand. You cannot deny I posted the truth of the 2013 Senate budget that you posted about can you.

I go by facts and people's actions, not what 'they' or 'you' say.

Keep repeating your incorrect mantra, directing posts to me, and I'll be happy to keep ignoring you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go ahead and keep denying the truth put forth and make up whatever you'd like to believe. I explained, as briefly as I could, why the Senate did not deserve any credit for passing a budget. No one, including the Dem Senators, took credit for doing anything because they know their failure.
> 
> I must certainly deny what you say, because you don't know the facts and don't speak the truth. I deny and do not accept all your lies.
> 
> ...


Is that a promise?? I can only hope . . .
P.S. You have a very strange concept of truth.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Because it is their job to work, isn't that why they get a paycheck? Maybe if they put up something that does not include a tax it might be viewed as a good start.
> 
> But I keep hearing about the do nothing Republicans. The reality is that it is a do nothing Senate...............Thank you Harry Reid


Blame blame blame 
That's what the repubs do all the time for everything imaginable. Don't you think the House has any culpability?? Why do you people keep forgetting the telling statement by several repub Comgressmen that their primary purpose is to get rid of Obama? You seem to want to gloss over that little mission statement . . . .


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> That's pretty low for even you, Soloweygirl.


alcameron
Saloon talk soloweygirl is exposing? Where else could such filth originate?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> He has to make flip-flops so that he can pander to every part of the repub party---the right, the far right, the farther right, the radical right, the Tea Bag party, and the libertarians. He has a lot of flip-flopping to do.


alcameron
Rubio is "snaking" his way through the Republican jungle in hopes to fetch a vote here and there. Quite a learning curve he has to cycle through.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Dear solowey. You only embarrass yourself by saying such foolish things. You are the one who can't control yourself or your anger. You have no idea what you are talking about but that is nothing new. I was gone for a while but as you can see, here I am again with Admin's approval. Yes, I was kicked off KP and I have used various names on KP such as LillyK, Conan and now Cheeky. If you would like to change your name you can contact Admin to do so. I have nothing to hide. Do you? I really feel sorry for you, Solowey. Bless you.


Cheeky Blighter
Now I understand why you are so bright. You have the widsom of many. So proud of you. Huck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Delusions always. What planet do these people come from?????
> 
> There is nothing factual to discuss with these people. All I can think of is being sarcastic.


damemary
You do not want me to print the name of their Planet.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

3 Stooges: popular then and popular still.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Your whole team are a bunch of losers, Solowey. Your party doesn't even have and decent candidates to run for President or any other office. The GOP has got to change or they are going down like the Titanic. Admit it. Bless you dear.


Cheeky Blighter
also let us not forget that Bush stole a term from Gore.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Michelle and Barak sure like to spend. She's all over the place. He doesn't care.


President Obama and the First Lady are examplary representatives for our Nation. They are liked everywhere.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't care what party he is from nor did I know. What I care about, is Shulman committed his crimes and lied recently under the authority of and under Obama's watch. It's up to Obama to solve the problem and hold whoever is responsible to task. If Schulman had done the same on Bush's watch, I'd want the same justice from Bush.
> 
> Who cares who appointed him? It matters what Schulman did and when, not who put him in place.
> 
> What is the point of ignoring the facts and focusing on party and stuff of no consequence.


knitpresentgifts
Bush the Thief you are talking about? He robbed Gore to get a 2nd term, remember? Anything below that must have been considered "little stuff" to be overlooked. Keep stepping into it. Enjoyable it is


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're not doing very well ignoring her. Tsk. Tsk.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Go ahead and keep denying the truth put forth and make up whatever you'd like to believe. I explained, as briefly as I could, why the Senate did not deserve any credit for passing a budget. No one, including the Dem Senators, took credit for doing anything because they know their failure.
> 
> I must certainly deny what you say, because you don't know the facts and don't speak the truth. I deny and do not accept all your lies.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What's wrong with Uranus? Nothin'.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> You do not want me to print the name of their Planet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's count off Stooges. I know there's more than 3 of us.

1. Ingried
2. Alcameron
3. Cheeky Blighter
4. Bratty Patty
5. susanmos2000
6. medusa
7. peacegoddess
8. huckleberry
9. rocky1991
10.freedom fries
11.GWPlver
12.damemary

It's just a senior moment. Who have I forgotten? Who wants to signup now?



Huckleberry said:


> 3 Stooges: popular then and popular still.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel that Bush, Cheney and their cronies from Florida and the Supremes stole the election and cost us lives and money and self respect.



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> also let us not forget that Bush stole a term from Gore.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Let's count off Stooges. I know there's more than 3 of us.
> 
> 1. Ingried
> 2. Alcameron
> ...


THANK YOU. I absolutely love the company I am in. Huckleberry


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> What's wrong with Uranus? Nothin'.


damemary
You topped me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> He is a Democrat. Bush tried bipartisan appointments. Just proves you can't trust Democrats.


I think we should consider her as believing in conspiracy theories, as apparently everyone who is not a Democrat, is "out to get President Obama." ooooohh


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love it too. It's such a great group of friends. Who have I missed????



Huckleberry said:


> THANK YOU. I absolutely love the company I am in. Huckleberry


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought you were sending me a mental message.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> You topped me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think we should consider her as believing in conspiracy theories, as apparently everyone who is not a Democrat, is "out to get President Obama." ooooohh


Recognize the truth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That bunch of scalleywags? Never will they recognize truth. So sad.



alcameron said:


> Recognize the truth.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

damemary said:


> Let's count off Stooges. I know there's more than 3 of us.
> 
> 1. Ingried
> 2. Alcameron
> ...


Only number 10, but I promise to try harder.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

alcameron said:


> It's OK. You can go back to keeping your vow. You cannot deny that the root of gridlock in Congress is the house repubs. Don't you believe
> what they've said?


You can not blame the House, nor is it the "root" of the problem.

What has the Senate done? What has Harry Reid done to break the deadlock? How many budgets has the House passed vs the Senate? Reagan got things done with Congress controlled by the Dems,why can't Obama? Where is the leadership? I guess if you can't blame Bush you go after the House.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I thought you were sending me a mental message.


damemary
I was dear Stooge. I had two choices. Yours topped mine.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Wonder if the IRS will target Tim Tebow now that he is a Patriot?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> You can not blame the House, nor is it the "root" of the problem.
> 
> What has the Senate done? What has Harry Reid done to break the deadlock? How many budgets has the House passed vs the Senate? Reagan got things done with Congress controlled by the Dems,why can't Obama? Where is the leadership? I guess if you can't blame Bush you go after the House.


Got to love Harry Reid. He soon learned the tricks the Republicans had up their sleeves and gave them few chances to make him look a loser. 
The World unfortunately is observing how destructive the GOP is to their own country, our country. It sends a clear message to others, friend and foe. We need to send the XXXXXXXXX packing to get our good name back and be respected once again. Fortunately President Obama is in high standing everywhere. If foreigners could have voted for him he would have won 91 to 9.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Wonder if the IRS will target Tim Tebow now that he is a Patriot?


Does he claim to be a tax-exempt charity?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Wonder if the IRS will target Tim Tebow now that he is a Patriot?


off2knit
And you think that this is cute. Not by a long shot. Try again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> That bunch of scalleywags? Never will they recognize truth. So sad.


damamary
That expression will send some to the dictionary and hopefully they will pick up a few new words in the process.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't care what party he is from nor did I know. What I care about, is Shulman committed his crimes and lied recently under the authority of and under Obama's watch. It's up to Obama to solve the problem and hold whoever is responsible to task. If Schulman had done the same on Bush's watch, I'd want the same justice from Bush.
> 
> Who cares who appointed him? It matters what Schulman did and when, not who put him in place.
> 
> What is the point of ignoring the facts and focusing on party and stuff of no consequence.


MPD Ignore


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's as close as they can come to a clever joke.



Huckleberry said:


> off2knit
> And you think that this is cute. Not by a long shot. Try again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I tries, Miss Scarlet.



Huckleberry said:


> damamary
> That expression will send some to the dictionary and hopefully they will pick up a few new words in the process.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You can not blame the House, nor is it the "root" of the problem.
> 
> What has the Senate done? What has Harry Reid done to break the deadlock? How many budgets has the House passed vs the Senate? Reagan got things done with Congress controlled by the Dems,why can't Obama? Where is the leadership? I guess if you can't blame Bush you go after the House.


There would be no deadlock without the promise of the House repubs. If we had "normal" repubs who weren't bent on sabotaging the administration with every weapon known to them, there would be compromise. C-o-m-p-r-o-m-i-s-e. It's impossible to deal with totally unreasonable, idiotic people who don't put doing their jobs before politics. The truth. Recognize it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> It's as close as they can come to a clever joke.


damemary
Close but no Cigar.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go ahead and keep denying the truth put forth and make up whatever you'd like to believe. I explained, as briefly as I could, why the Senate did not deserve any credit for passing a budget. No one, including the Dem Senators, took credit for doing anything because they know their failure.
> 
> I must certainly deny what you say, because you don't know the facts and don't speak the truth. I deny and do not accept all your lies.
> 
> ...


MPD Ignore


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

bazinga for dinner


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It's OK. You can go back to keeping your vow. You cannot deny that the root of gridlock in Congress is the house repubs. Don't you believe
> what they've said?


KPG will deny anything that doesn't fit the line of _ _ that it wants to put out here. KPG makes it up as he goes along Andrea. I wish that vow that has been made so many time would finally be kept but he just can't shut up as he loves the sound of his voice so much. I bet with all the hot air he could fill up a dirigible. Why don't you do something useful KPG and try it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> There would be no deadlock without the promise of the House repubs. If we had "normal" repubs who weren't bent on sabotaging the administration with every weapon known to them, there would be compromise. C-o-m-p-r-o-m-i-s-e. It's impossible to deal with totally unreasonable, idiotic people who don't put doing their jobs before politics. The truth. Recognize it.


alcameron
It looks like Christ Christie may be forming a new Republican Party. He is a great example how important compromise is and how beneficial it can be. The Republican Meatheads in Washington are too dense to understand that. They have driven their wagon into the ditch and have no clue now how to retrieve it. One way in an no way out just like the Wars Bush and his Chronies got us into.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Got to love Harry Reid. He soon learned the tricks the Republicans had up their sleeves and gave them few chances to make him look a loser.
> The World unfortunately is observing how destructive the GOP is to their own country, our country. It sends a clear message to others, friend and foe. We need to send the XXXXXXXXX packing to get our good name back and be respected once again. Fortunately President Obama is in high standing everywhere. If foreigners could have voted for him he would have won 91 to 9.


What is the XXXXXXXXX ?

He is not in good standing everywhere. Israel is a good place to start asking

Great we would let Socialists and terrorists vote , and I wonder why they would vote for Obama?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> What is the XXXXXXXXX ?
> 
> He is not in good standing everywhere. Israel is a good place to start asking
> 
> Great we would let Socialists and terrorists vote , and I wonder why they would vote for Obama?


off2knit
XXXXXXXXX for you to figure out. I knew it could keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go ahead and keep denying the truth put forth and make up whatever you'd like to believe. I explained, as briefly as I could, why the Senate did not deserve any credit for passing a budget. No one, including the Dem Senators, took credit for doing anything because they know their failure.
> 
> I must certainly deny what you say, because you don't know the facts and don't speak the truth. I deny and do not accept all your lies.
> 
> ...


Oh but you can't ignore can you KPG. You are the one who is so ill informed not Andrea. People are not crazy about you or your posts. You suffer from delusions of grandeur. Bless you dear.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> bazinga for dinner


Moi, aussi


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Is that a promise?? I can only hope . . .
> P.S. You have a very strange concept of truth.


You can say that again Andrea. It's the truth according to KPG.
What a hoot! KPG keeps making vows and then breaking them so what difference would it make if truth or lies are told? KPG just can't quit talking. Her voice is music to her ears.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Now I understand why you are so bright. You have the widsom of many. So proud of you. Huck.


Thank you for the lovely compliment, Huck. Coming from you it is very special. Love your new avatar.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I tries, Miss Scarlet.


dammary
Your expressions are adorable.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> also let us not forget that Bush stole a term from Gore.


Right you are Huck. They will take anything that isn't nailed down. They are desperate and already scraping the bottom of the barrel to come up with candidates for President and Congress. The bunch in office now are a disgrace. You never hear any of them talking about their Congressmen and women but maybe they don't even know who they are. That's another possibility. They aren't to well informed. That we already know.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliment, Huck. Coming from you it is very special. Love your new avatar.


Cheeky Blighter
You are deserving.

Avatar: I like to present flowers to my friends. This one just opened up in my front yard and I wanted to share it with my Stooge Mates. I found the plant discarded by the curb and it just begged me to take it home. I planted it (3years ago) and it gets prettier every year without any fuss and its fragrance is heavenly.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> President Obama and the First Lady are examplary representatives for our Nation. They are liked everywhere.


Lukelucy doesn't even know how to spell Barack. That's pretty sad, Huck. She thinks she knows all about the first family and can't even spell the President's name correctly. My my.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> You do not want me to print the name of their Planet.


Does it start with a U damemary? I bet it does!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> 3 Stooges: popular then and popular still.


And as they say laughter is the best medicine. I never see any on the right smile or laugh, Huck. They really are such a sad lot with no sense of humor at all.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> You are deserving.
> 
> Avatar: I like to present flowers to my friends. This one just opened up in my front yard and I wanted to share it with my Stooge Mates. I found the plant discarded by the curb and it just begged me to take it home. I planted it (3years ago) and it gets prettier every year without any fuss and its fragrance is heavenly.


Thanks, Huck I can just imagine how wonderful your beautiful roses smell. You are very kind to share them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Israel is a unique ally. They have suffered greatly over the years. They are in close proximity to sworn enemies.

I'm sure that their government wishes the USA would be bellicose and back them with boots on the ground. And I wish the GOP in the USA would be bipartisan.

Neither of these last two fervent wishes are likely to come true. Regardless President Obama is the best president we've had in a long time.....whether you accept it or not.



off2knit said:


> What is the XXXXXXXXX ?
> 
> He is not in good standing everywhere. Israel is a good place to start asking
> 
> Great we would let Socialists and terrorists vote , and I wonder why they would vote for Obama?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Think how long a crossword puzzle would take!!!!!



Huckleberry said:


> off2knit
> XXXXXXXXX for you to figure out. I knew it could keep you busy for a while.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How many Stooges can you count KPG?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Oh but you can't ignore can you KPG. You are the one who is so ill informed not Andrea. People are not crazy about you or your posts. You suffer from delusions of grandeur. Bless you dear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You speak French! Are you a foreigner????? Foreigners are limited in their speaking rights according to kpg.



alcameron said:


> Moi, aussi


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That means a lot coming from you. You always speak so eloquently.



Huckleberry said:


> dammary
> Your expressions are adorable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That looks like a David Austin English rose. I love the old fashioned cup shapes and the lovely aroma.



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> You are deserving.
> 
> Avatar: I like to present flowers to my friends. This one just opened up in my front yard and I wanted to share it with my Stooge Mates. I found the plant discarded by the curb and it just begged me to take it home. I planted it (3years ago) and it gets prettier every year without any fuss and its fragrance is heavenly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Heck, she can't even spell her own name. Lukelucy? Shouldn't there at least be a space and a capital letter?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Lukelucy doesn't even know how to spell Barack. That's pretty sad, Huck. She thinks she knows all about the first family and can't even spell the President's name correctly. My my.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Zinga Bazinga. Also, according to Huck it could be the Planet of the Apes.....but the apes ran them off . The 'u' planet is Uranus for the unscientific posters out there....although I enjoy the mental image of them PM-ing each other and trying to think of a come-back.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Does it start with a U damemary? I bet it does!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> And as they say laughter is the best medicine. I never see any on the right smile or laugh, Huck. They really are such a sad lot with no sense of humor at all.


Cheeky Blighter
I hope that your Avatar will rub off on them and teach them a smile. Pleasant Fellow he is and have around.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> That looks like a David Austin English rose. I love the old fashioned cup shapes and the lovely aroma.


damemary
I love the Roses on your Avatar and particularly their soft color. 
I accept your name for my Rose. I know little about roses. This one is so luscious, tender in color and so dence. When they get close to wilting I hang them upside down and dry them. I also have a Rosebush with little red ones which grows all over the place and I have a sign and a pair of scissors hanging on it to invite kids and adults to pick ONE and take home. It is very popular with Boys and Girls and in return they bring me Clover and Dandelions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's early, but I'm signing off to read. Dear friends. Bazinga.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Israel is a unique ally. They have suffered greatly over the years. They are in close proximity to sworn enemies.
> 
> I'm sure that their government wishes the USA would be bellicose and back them with boots on the ground. And I wish the GOP in the USA would be bipartisan.
> 
> Neither of these last two fervent wishes are likely to come true. Regardless President Obama is the best president we've had in a long time.....whether you accept it or not.


damemary
Israel is and will always be looked after by any President we have regardless of Party. President Obama's relationship with Israel is excellent. President Obama is well liked by the majority of Israelis.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Israel is and will always be looked after by any President we have regardless of Party. President Obama's relationship with Israel is excellent. President Obama is well liked by the majority of Israelis.


Yes, 61%. He must be doing something right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, 61%. He must be doing something right.


susanmos2000
Happy to see you.
We are so lucky to have him look after our affairs here and abroad.
I am now tuning in to catch up with what the Republicans mishandled today. Some guy Franks made an XXX of himself again today by uttering the words of Todd Akin about rape and "that thing shuts down". Oh the eloquence and knowledge these guys are airing. Who in the hell votes for such clowns?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> We are so lucky to have him look after our affairs here and abroad.


Agree 100%. I truly feel, like FDR, he held the nation together when the economy was at its worst and now has succeeded in raising our nation's prestige in the eyes of the world. I shudder to think what would have happened if he'd lost in either 2008 or 2012.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree 100%. I truly feel, like FDR, he held the nation together when the economy was at its worst and now has succeeded in raising our nation's prestige in the eyes of the world. I shudder to think what would have happened if he'd lost in either 2008 or 2012.


Welcome back, Susan. Hope you had a good trip. You didn't miss much here on the forum. Same ol stuff, same ol' cast.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/06/12/1215753/-VIDEO-Wisconsin-Senate-Majority-Leader-Loses-It-While-Ramming-Through-Vaginal-Ultrasound-Bill

Abuse of power by reigning Wisconsin repubs. The tyrant with the gavel broke it because he pounded it so hard while trying to make everyone there shut up. I guess this is true democracy in action.
And the important issue?? More vaginal ultrasounds, the unnecessary procedure every woman longs to have.
Give me a break!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Welcome back, Susan. Hope you had a good trip. You didn't miss much here on the forum. Same ol stuff, same ol' cast.


Oh, of course!  Couldn't help thinking of the righties when I saw the Seven Dwarves prancing around Fantasy Land mugging for the cameras. In fact I burst out laughing, much to Sister and her two boys' amazement.
On a more serious note, I read about Patty's BIL and was dismayed. Hope she and the family are holding up OK.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/06/12/1215753/-VIDEO-Wisconsin-Senate-Majority-Leader-Loses-It-While-Ramming-Through-Vaginal-Ultrasound-Bill
> 
> Abuse of power by reigning Wisconsin repubs. The tyrant with the gavel broke it because he pounded it so hard while trying to make everyone there shut up. I guess this is true democracy in action.
> And the important issue?? More vaginal ultrasounds, the unnecessary procedure every woman longs to have.
> Give me a break!


Saw this...the man's expression says it all. He looks demented.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Susan, Glad you're home. SSDD here. Oh, since we've been called the three Stooges multiple times (do they ever say anything once?), we're counting stooges. See if I forgot anyone. Hugs.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dear Susan, Glad you're home. SSDD here. Oh, since we've been called the three Stooges multiple times (do they ever say anything once?), we're counting stooges. See if I forgot anyone. Hugs.


Thanks Dame. It's good to be back!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No wonder you're the darling of the neighborhood. I can see you leading the crew through the sprinklers....with the dogs dancing behind you.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I love the Roses on your Avatar and particularly their soft color.
> I accept your name for my Rose. I know little about roses. This one is so luscious, tender in color and so dence. When they get close to wilting I hang them upside down and dry them. I also have a Rosebush with little red ones which grows all over the place and I have a sign and a pair of scissors hanging on it to invite kids and adults to pick ONE and take home. It is very popular with Boys and Girls and in return they bring me Clover and Dandelions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are correct 100%. My comment was in response to an idiot comment....which I should have ignored instead of responding to a hypothetical. Mea culpa.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Israel is and will always be looked after by any President we have regardless of Party. President Obama's relationship with Israel is excellent. President Obama is well liked by the majority of Israelis.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Susan - Good to see you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In the immortal words of Groucho Marx: "I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But this wasn't it."

All Stooges, feel free to use this as a signoff. Good Night.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Cheeky--seventy-two hours of herding three boys around Disneyland...I'm exhausted!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Good-night Dame!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/06/12/1215753/-VIDEO-Wisconsin-Senate-Majority-Leader-Loses-It-While-Ramming-Through-Vaginal-Ultrasound-Bill
> 
> Abuse of power by reigning Wisconsin repubs. The tyrant with the gavel broke it because he pounded it so hard while trying to make everyone there shut up. I guess this is true democracy in action.
> And the important issue?? More vaginal ultrasounds, the unnecessary procedure every woman longs to have.
> Give me a break!


Andrea - On our local news tonight Planned Parenthood said they are expecting many women will be coming to MN for care because of the intimidation going on in Wisconsin. I think if the state is going to impose this on women then the state should foot the bill for it too as it is not medically necessary. Yes the good old GOP hates big government except they want to get up close and personal when it comes to women's bodies and what goes on in the bedroom.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks Cheeky--seventy-two hours of herding three boys around Disneyland...I'm exhausted!


That would do it. Hope you had a nice time.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks Cheeky--seventy-two hours of herding three boys around Disneyland...I'm exhausted!


That would do it. Hope you had a nice time.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm going to say goodnight too, Ladies. See you tomorrow. Sleep well!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> Let's count off Stooges. I know there's more than 3 of us.
> 
> 1. Ingried
> 2. Alcameron
> ...


What an honor to be among you!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome home, Susan!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning subjects


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So hilarious! Alcameron is so concerned about the Senate Pres in Wisconsin following the rule of law and breaking a gavel - oh, the horrors! She calls holding the Senate to the law an "abuse of power," how dumb is that?

Guess she can't handle the truth that the DEMOCRATIC Senators of that very state LEFT THE STATE and REFUSED to return and DO THEIR JOBS because they didn't get their way so became CRY BABIES when they didn't like voting on a state budget so they left the state to block a quorum. Then they forced more expense on the state when they recalled the Gov and Lt. Gov. Well, the Gov was re-elected with a even larger number of votes of the people. Someone should tell Alcameron! Oh, I just did. I do wish she'd keep up but Rachel probably doesn't talk about such things of substance.

How refreshing a Repub Sen President held all the Senators to the law. I wish he'd broken his gavel over the head of those Dems who refused to do their elected duties in the past. The gavel was probably made in China although protested by Union workers as the gavels in that state seem to break regularly:






The Dem Senators should have all been released from their positions AND forced to pay the expenses they incurred when they lived out-of-state for weeks during their kindergarten actions.

Too bad the Dumbo Dem Senators didn't STAY OUT of the state.

That would have been justice served and saved the life of a Gavel without an ultrasound even being necessary.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So hilarious! Alcameron is so concerned about the Senate Pres in Wisconsin following the rule of law and breaking a gavel - oh, the horrors! She calls holding the Senate to the law an "abuse of power," how dumb is that?
> 
> Guess she can't handle the truth that the DEMOCRATIC Senators of that very state LEFT THE STATE and REFUSED to return and DO THEIR JOBS because they didn't get their way so became CRY BABIES when they didn't like voting on a state budget so they left the state to block a quorum. Then they forced more expense on the state when they recalled the Gov and Lt. Gov. Well, the Gov was re-elected with a even larger number of votes of the people. Someone should tell Alcameron! Oh, I just did. I do wish she'd keep up but Rachel probably doesn't talk about such things of substance.
> 
> ...


Once again she doesn't recognize the truth. And, she fails to mention the stupid law they're pushing through. Yes, I remember when the Dem senators left the state. That was the smartest thing to do at the time. That was another wise repub law---union "busting." The guy who was breaking his gavel is a tyrant and dictator. I guess she failed to watch the video clip so she could see the abuse of power. There will be no debate of this issue. It is non-debatable! Spoken like a true dictator. No debate. If that isn't abuse of power, what is? Hitler is alive and well in Wisconsin. All to give women who choose abortion (which, BTW is the law of the land) the opportunity to have an uncomfortable, unnecessary medical procedure that taxpayers will pay for.
I hope she doesn't respond to me because I'm not addressing her. She should have let this one go because it's so ridiculous.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So hilarious! Alcameron is so concerned about the Senate Pres in Wisconsin following the rule of law and breaking a gavel - oh, the horrors! She calls holding the Senate to the law an "abuse of power," how dumb is that?
> 
> Guess she can't handle the truth that the DEMOCRATIC Senators of that very state LEFT THE STATE and REFUSED to return and DO THEIR JOBS because they didn't get their way so became CRY BABIES when they didn't like voting on a state budget so they left the state to block a quorum. Then they forced more expense on the state when they recalled the Gov and Lt. Gov. Well, the Gov was re-elected with a even larger number of votes of the people. Someone should tell Alcameron! Oh, I just did. I do wish she'd keep up but Rachel probably doesn't talk about such things of substance.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
So rage and totally unprofessional behavior is hilarious? Your kind of dark humor should frighten your neighbors. 
And now we know - breaking the gavel over the head, ultraounds!!!! Speak about abuse of power and condoning it. The Wisconsin Politician was in a total rage and should have been taken away in handcuffs so not to harm himself or anyone else. Hope he is not married. I can well imagine how he
would abuse his wife if she did not follow his orders. What a menace. 
knitpresentgifts you are a real Jewel. Keep on posting to reveal your monstrous self to the world and let us know what sort of company you like to keep. Got a swastika flag in your front yard? We will anytime again support people like the Wisconsin Senators who left the State in quiet protest.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

medusa said:


> What an honor to be among you!


I propose to add aw9358 to our distinguished group, the Stooges. I like to have her by my side as well. She can teach us a lot.
Huckleberry


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I propose to add aw9358 to our distinguished group, the Stooges. I like to have her by my side as well. She can teach us a lot.
> Huckleberry


Secretary will be notified


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I propose to add aw9358 to our distinguished group, the Stooges. I like to have her by my side as well. She can teach us a lot.
> Huckleberry


Crumbs, it's a privilege and pleasure. Thanks very much.

Eek, just realised that "crumbs" might mean something else to you. Here it's a mild expression of surprise.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Abuse of power by reigning Wisconsin repubs. The tyrant with the gavel broke it because he pounded it so hard while trying to make everyone there shut up. I guess this is true democracy in action.
> And the important issue?? More vaginal ultrasounds, the unnecessary procedure every woman longs to have.
> Give me a break!


Almost enough to make me believe in reincarnation:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So hilarious! Alcameron is so concerned about the Senate Pres in Wisconsin following the rule of law and breaking a gavel - oh, the horrors! She calls holding the Senate to the law an "abuse of power," how dumb is that?
> 
> Guess she can't handle the truth that the DEMOCRATIC Senators of that very state LEFT THE STATE and REFUSED to return and DO THEIR JOBS because they didn't get their way so became CRY BABIES when they didn't like voting on a state budget so they left the state to block a quorum. Then they forced more expense on the state when they recalled the Gov and Lt. Gov. Well, the Gov was re-elected with a even larger number of votes of the people. Someone should tell Alcameron! Oh, I just did. I do wish she'd keep up but Rachel probably doesn't talk about such things of substance.
> 
> ...


you arae so right about this state waste of time and money. Senator's should have been dismiss. It was a mess. Also the cost of cleaning up capitol was in the hundred of thousands. it was a mess in this state.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Crumbs, it's a privilege and pleasure. Thanks very much.
> 
> Eek, just realised that "crumbs" might mean something else to you. Here it's a mild expression of surprise.


Means the same thing here!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> you arae so right about this state waste of time and money. Senator's should have been dismiss. It was a mess. Also the cost of cleaning up capitol was in the hundred of thousands. it was a mess in this state.


But what about the gavels, are they all OK? Al is very worried about the gavels! :shock: 

And now Susan, who likes being a stooge, will probably come back as a Republican in her former image - blows ... my ... mind.

I need a gavel to hit my own head with over all the idiocy by the Stooges in this thread, I'm sure to break it! :XD: (the gavel, that is)

No worries, I'll pay for it myself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

blah blah blah



knitpresentgifts said:


> So hilarious! Alcameron is so concerned about the Senate Pres in Wisconsin following the rule of law and breaking a gavel - oh, the horrors! She calls holding the Senate to the law an "abuse of power," how dumb is that?
> 
> Guess she can't handle the truth that the DEMOCRATIC Senators of that very state LEFT THE STATE and REFUSED to return and DO THEIR JOBS because they didn't get their way so became CRY BABIES when they didn't like voting on a state budget so they left the state to block a quorum. Then they forced more expense on the state when they recalled the Gov and Lt. Gov. Well, the Gov was re-elected with a even larger number of votes of the people. Someone should tell Alcameron! Oh, I just did. I do wish she'd keep up but Rachel probably doesn't talk about such things of substance.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

>>>shispering...never stopped her before. >>>



alcameron said:


> Once again she doesn't recognize the truth. And, she fails to mention the stupid law they're pushing through. Yes, I remember when the Dem senators left the state. That was the smartest thing to do at the time. That was another wise repub law---union "busting." The guy who was breaking his gavel is a tyrant and dictator. I guess she failed to watch the video clip so she could see the abuse of power. There will be no debate of this issue. It is non-debatable! Spoken like a true dictator. No debate. If that isn't abuse of power, what is? Hitler is alive and well in Wisconsin. All to give women who choose abortion (which, BTW is the law of the land) the opportunity to have an uncomfortable, unnecessary medical procedure that taxpayers will pay for.
> I hope she doesn't respond to me because I'm not addressing her. She should have let this one go because it's so ridiculous.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Crumbs, it's a privilege and pleasure. Thanks very much.
> 
> Eek, just realised that "crumbs" might mean something else to you. Here it's a mild expression of surprise.


aw9358
Good day. I love for you to speak real English to us. We are so young (as a country) and have oodles to learn. I love to read literature written by the English and try to pick up on some of their expressions. I know it attracts the ire of some but do I care? Of course not. Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

aw9358, I knew I was missing dear friends. Welcome aboard, Fellow Stooge. Maybe we should all change our avatars to the Three (plus) Stooges to remind us all of our kinship.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I need a gavel to hit my own head with over all the idiocy in this thread, I'm sure to break it! :XD: (the gavel, that is)
> 
> No worries, I'll pay for it myself.


How about filming it for posterity? I'm sure we'd all like to watch.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> But what about the gavels, are they all OK? Al is very worried about the gavels! :shock:
> 
> And now Susan who likes being a stooge will probably come back as a Republican in her former image - blows ... my ... mind.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
Did you try to say anything?
You being the top contributor of idiocy, it will take much more than a gavel to impact your skull.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> How about filming it for posterity? I'm sure we'd all like to watch.


susanmos2000
Now that might be hilarious entertainment.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Now that might be hilarious entertainment.


These people need some humor in their lives, so Carol Burnett is here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> These people need some humor in their lives, so Carol Burnett is here.


alcameron
What life? Miserable existence as I see it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Definition of STOOGE (list of named Stooge examples available in prior posts in this thread) No more folks need apply for the list, but all definitions seem to apply.

Noun:
1: one who plays a subordinate or compliant role to a principal
2. The partner in a comedy team who feeds lines to the other comedian; a straight man.
3. One who allows oneself to be used for another's profit or advantage; a puppet.
4. Slang A stool pigeon.
5. (Performing Arts / Theatre) an actor who feeds lines to a comedian or acts as his foil or butt
6. Slang someone who is taken advantage of by another

vb (intr)
1. Slang to act as a stooge
2. (foll by about or around) Slang (esp in the RAF) to fly or move about aimlessly


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Carol Burnett would love to play with the Stooges. N'est ce pas?



alcameron said:


> These people need some humor in their lives, so Carol Burnett is here.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Now that might be hilarious entertainment.


Wouldn't it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

kpg....what the Three Stooges mean to all.

The Three Stooges represent a band of zany friends from our childhood. We still appreciate our friends in the same way. Others may have thought they were wrong and silly, but we know better. 

Somehow I doubted you'd get it and I was sure you would try to bully us. 

You don't get it. And your pompous definitions show your inclination to bully.

Sometimes I hate to be right all the time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Definition of STOOGE (list of named Stooge examples available in prior posts in this thread) No more folks need apply for the list, but all definitions seem to apply!
> 
> Noun:
> 1: one who plays a subordinate or compliant role to a principal
> ...


Someone got out the dictionary and had it read to them as well as typed. Progress in the works? We can only hope.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-178345-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

